# Knitting Tea Party 3 May '13



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 3 May 13

Warmer weather has arrived  I mowed without a shirt on today. It was lovely feeling the warm sun on my back. The grass was really long  Alex spent several hours raking the back yard which was the longest. Plus it is where the children play so it helps to keep the grass out of the house if we rake it. Also gets him off the couch.

Alexis is going to the prom tomorrow with her boyfriend  he is from another school  seems to be a nice young man  he graduates this year. I like his parents although I have never met them  they give him a time he has to be home and he listens without griping. They will go to dinner in ft. wayne and then go to the prom. She got lovely silver sparkly two inch heels to wear  this is so much fun for me to watch.

My first recipe was given to me by pup lover  she much have know I was a bit stressed today about finding interesting recipes for today. I was mowing away trying to think of what I could use. I think this recipe lends itself well to the season at hand and would certainly make a quick desert to take to any picnic one was invited to. I love quick easy recipes during the summer when you dont want your oven on too much. And besides  It has peanut butter in it  so you know its going to be good.

Peanut Butter Frosted Brownies

1 box brownie mix, plus ingredients to make 9x9-inch pan of brownies

Frosting
1 cup powdered sugar

1 tsp vanilla

1/4 cup butter, softened

3/4 cup peanut butter

3 Tbsp milk

Make brownies in an 9x9-inch pan according to package directions. Cool completely.

For frosting: Put powdered sugar, vanilla, butter, peanut butter and milk in a medium bowl. Beat with a hand-held electric mixture until combined. Add more milk until you get the desired consistency. Spread frosting over cooled brownies. Cut into squares. Sprinkle with powdered sugar if desired.

Heidi is again all worked up over the cats in my house  or should I say is continuing to be worked up about the cats in my house. Lol I have taken five ticks off my body this past week  no doubt brought in by my feline guests. Now I know limes disease is a worry  Garys oldest son had it and was really sick. But they are not on long enough to do much  I just think she wants the cats out of the house. Lol she is tired of seeing paw prints on the stove top  which they have to cross to get to their dish of water. Thats why I keep Clorox wipes around.

Im sharing this next recipe because I intend to make these this weekend  they will require a trip to the grocery store  but I want them. I had a bowl of cereal at breakfast this morning  have not eaten since  and I feel like a snack  in fact I feel like a snack quite a few times during the day  as I have said before  I am a world champion in grazing. I really do like to eat but dont want to always be making something  sometimes I want instant gratification. This recipe seems to fill the bill. I have given credit where credit is due at the bottom of the recipe. I am going to do a little experimenting though  it calls for an 8x8 inch pan  I want to make them in a jelly roll pan  in short  I want to make more than 8 at a time. I also have some dried apricots and dried plums I want to add to the recipe. To me  this Is the kind of recipe you can play with  add and delete to fit your taste buds. I think i will also wrap each bar in waxed paper so they don't stick to each other - also gives your hands something to hold the bar with so you can eat and not get sticky fingers - important when you are knitting.

Almond Honey Power Bar

8 bars 
Active Time: 30 minutes 
Total Time: 1 hour (including chilling) 
Ingredients
1 cup old-fashioned rolled oats
1/4 cup slivered almonds
1/4 cup sunflower seeds
1 tablespoon flaxseeds, preferably golden
1 tablespoon sesame seeds
1 cup unsweetened whole-grain puffed cereal (see Note)
1/3 cup currants
1/3 cup chopped dried apricots
1/3 cup chopped golden raisins
1/4 cup creamy almond butter (see Note)
1/4 cup turbinado sugar (see Note)
1/4 cup honey
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/8 teaspoon saltPreparation

Preheat oven to 350°F. Coat an 8-inch-square pan with cooking spray.

Spread oats, almonds, sunflower seeds, flaxseeds and sesame seeds on a large, rimmed baking sheet.

Bake until the oats are lightly toasted and the nuts are fragrant, shaking the pan halfway through, about 10 minutes.

Transfer to a large bowl. Add cereal, currants, apricots and raisins; toss to combine.

Combine almond butter, sugar, honey, vanilla and salt in a small saucepan. Heat over medium-low, stirring frequently, until the mixture bubbles lightly, 2 to 5 minutes.

Immediately pour the almond butter mixture over the dry ingredients and mix with a spoon or spatula until no dry spots remain.

Transfer to the prepared pan.

Lightly coat your hands with cooking spray and press the mixture down firmly to make an even layer (wait until the mixture cools slightly if necessary). Refrigerate until firm, about 30 minutes; cut into 8 bars.

Tips & Notes

Make Ahead Tip: Store in an airtight container at room temperature or in the refrigerator for up to 1 week or freeze for up to 1 month; thaw at room temperature.

Ingredient notes: For this recipe, we like unsweetened puffed multi-grain cereal, such as Kashis 7 Whole Grain Puffs.

Almond butter can be found at natural-foods stores and large supermarkets, near the peanut butter.

Turbinado sugar is steam-cleaned raw cane sugar. Its coarse-grained and light brown in color, with a slight molasses flavor. Find it in the natural-foods section of large supermarkets or at natural-foods stores.

Per serving: 244 calories; 10 g fat - 3 g fiber.

http://www.eatingwell.com/recipes/almond_power_bar.html

It is almost time to begin the new knitting tea party  can you believe we are in may already. We will be talking Christmas presents before you know it. I just thought I would throw that in for fun.

I am going out and mow again for about an hour after I post this but Ill be back before you know it.

Sam☺


----------



## YoMaMi (Jan 19, 2011)

Sam,
I enjoy your tar party so much. I mostly lurk, but couldn't resist being first (or almost, anyway). Have made several of the recipes and enjoy all the gossip about your family.
Toni


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Enticing Recipes Sam - just started dieting, hopefully, yesterday. these are not helping.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Usually when I get home there are so many posts here, but today there is only the one. Seems like everyone is either knitting, cooking or enjoying the beautiful weather that we have been waiting for in the northern hemisphere. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the recipes this week Sam. May have to make up the second one for wure...grazing food. 

Very funny...yes it is FUN FUR but not for Alfred kitty! I guess I could make him a mouse out of it though but afraid it would encourage him to play with my yarn. LOL

By the way, our grass needs mowing too so just head this way please.

On another thought kehinkle (Ohio Kathy) may be spending the weekend with me. Yipee!!! She has a route to run to GA and hopefully will be coming by on Saturday. Will hear from her tomorrow (Saturday). 

Today has been a gloomy day with light showers off and on. Perfect day for sittin' & knittin' which I've done most of the day. Memar (Sue) came over and we started our charity projects doing baby hats, toddler hats, adult hats....hats in all sizes. As usual had a wonderful time. Sue brought homemade pimento cheese and we had sandwiches for lunch. Yummy.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We've only gotten to 56F today. Weird weather for sure--Tuesday we were in shorts. Well, I suppose it will be hot soon enough now. I'm just dropping in quickly here to mark my spot, but yes, I think the second recipe does sound like a great experiment/snack food.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is my Traveling Vine. I hope everyone has seen the scarves on the Traveling Vine Parade as there are so many beautiful ones and several by our own KTP members. I love this and if the snow comes this way, I may just be a tad happy to get to wear this lovely scarf. This is my favorite thing I have ever knit. Julie's Workshop was great.

Surprise to make it on the first page. Yippee. Hope everybody will have a fabulous week to come. Glorious, perfect weather today as you can see from the photos.

Oh my, I have to see how to get the photos smaller again. Can anybody tell me how to do that. I don't know what I did before. I have a Mac. I know you don't want them really small but this is really big.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

No tea or coffee for me just now - it is almost my bedtime and I really dare not risk anything that would keep me awake. I will have to pass on the yummy recipes, too - my husband has been diagnosed with diabetes, so I am trying not to put temptation in his way! 

Last week seemed not a good time for many tea party members. I hope the week to come will be less stressful all round. We have a long weekend here in the UK, as Monday is a Bank Holiday. Just for once, the weather forecast for the holiday weekend is good, so if I don't appear much over the next few days, it will simply mean that I am enjoying some family time in some welcome sunshine.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Here is my Traveling Vine. I hope everyone has seen the scarves on the Traveling Vine Parade as there are so many beautiful ones and several by our own KTP members. I love this and if the snow comes this way, I may just be a tad happy to get to wear this lovely scarf. This is my favorite thing I have ever knit. Julie's Workshop was great.
> 
> Oh my, I have to see how to get the photos smaller again. Can anybody tell me how to do that. I don't know what I did before. I have a Mac. I know you don't want them really small but this is really big.


Lovely work, such a pretty colour. You will get a lot of use out of it as it is such a good size.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Recipes sound so good and choc and peanut butter!!!
What a beautiful shawl, love the color. This is so fun to be a part of it.
Took Sams advice with the baby wash rag with a bunny in the center. Just washed it and laid it out on the towel and tapped around the pattern. It is showing up more than it did.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

I can't believe it is Friday and am I ready for a tea party. Have worked in the yard several days and have it ready to mulch. Yea. Been several days since I knitted. Am working on towels. I like to work with wool better, but knitting with cotton now. Slow going for am sore from yard work. Lovely recipes. Love anything with peanut butter.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> No tea or coffee for me just now - it is almost my bedtime and I really dare not risk anything that would keep me awake. I will have to pass on the yummy recipes, too - my husband has been diagnosed with diabetes, so I am trying not to put temptation in his way!
> 
> Last week seemed not a good time for many tea party members. I hope the week to come will be less stressful all round. We have a long weekend here in the UK, as Monday is a Bank Holiday. Just for once, the weather forecast for the holiday weekend is good, so if I don't appear much over the next few days, it will simply mean that I am enjoying some family time in some welcome sunshine.


I only hope the weather this weekend is better than today. It has just been very windy and such heavy rain. I could have done with big windscreen wipers on my sitting room window! I could hardly see out the rain was so heavy and streaming down the window. The central heating was turned up as well as it was very cold and 'Arthur' decided to pay a visit!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Lovely work, such a pretty colour. You will get a lot of use out of it as it is such a good size.


Thank you. The color is pretty accurate, which doesn't usually happen. Yes, a good size and it took longer to do it longer. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> I only hope the weather this weekend is better than today. It has just been very windy and such heavy rain. I could have done with big windscreen wipers on my sitting room window! I could hardly see out the rain was so heavy and streaming down the window. The central heating was turned up as well as it was very cold and 'Arthur' decided to pay a visit!!


Sending our perfect weather up your way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

FranVan said:


> I can't believe it is Friday and am I ready for a tea party. Have worked in the yard several days and have it ready to mulch. Yea. Been several days since I knitted. Am working on towels. I like to work with wool better, but knitting with cotton now. Slow going for am sore from yard work. Lovely recipes. Love anything with peanut butter.


Well if you love PB you will have lots of friends and good recipes on here.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora, the scarf is stunning! You have outdone yourself, my dear! :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Sam, just popping in before I go to bed. Very nearly finished my wingspan, am adding a few bits and pieces and probably some beads.

Tomorrow we are off to our local show, the weather forecast looks good. Lots of craft and plant stalls, dog shows, vintage car, dsiplays and stuff for the kids.

Enjoy the rest of your day. Goodnight from Surrey 
:thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> No tea or coffee for me just now - it is almost my bedtime and I really dare not risk anything that would keep me awake. I will have to pass on the yummy recipes, too - my husband has been diagnosed with diabetes, so I am trying not to put temptation in his way!
> 
> Last week seemed not a good time for many tea party members. I hope the week to come will be less stressful all round. We have a long weekend here in the UK, as Monday is a Bank Holiday. Just for once, the weather forecast for the holiday weekend is good, so if I don't appear much over the next few days, it will simply mean that I am enjoying some family time in some welcome sunshine.


I am usually thinking about ways to make things sugar free, though this one Bub would pass on--he doesn't like peanut butter in sweets!

Last week was not a good time for me, I can say--hoping the coming week will be much better for all of us.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, just popping in before I go to bed. Very nearly finished my wingspan, am adding a few bits and pieces and probably some beads.
> 
> Tomorrow we are off to our local show, the weather forecast looks good. Lots of craft and plant stalls, dog shows, vintage car, dsiplays and stuff for the kids.
> 
> ...


Hope the weather is fine for you, it makes the day more enjoyable!

I am off to bed now as well as it is now 10.35 pm. Goodnight/good morning to everyone, hope that life treats you kindly this weekend.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Spider and Sorlenna.

PurpleFi, you look so beautiful in your new avatar. Was that for something special? Stunning.

Here is some news from Ben's mother. Remember before when I said the hospital let him go home but he couldn't be around any people other than his mom and brother. Well this week he got a visit from a few schoolmates and:

AND the GOOD news is... Bens ANC counts are up and we are able to go to his 8th grade BBQ tomorrow!!! HE is so excited to go and see his class at school. Plus, it is held outside and is supposed to be beautiful out! Such GREAT news!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Hope the weather is fine for you, it makes the day more enjoyable!
> 
> I am off to bed now as well as it is now 10.35 pm. Goodnight/good morning to everyone, hope that life treats you kindly this weekend.


Thank you, the forecast for Surrey is quite good. One year we had to wear wellies and raincoats! Night night


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sam the recipes as usual sound great. I have about 40 stitches to go binding off on my wingspan. I will take pictures and post them when I get home from the track meet tonight.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Spider and Sorlenna.
> 
> PurpleFi, you look so beautiful in your new avatar. Was that for something special? Stunning.
> 
> ...


Hi Angora, The photo was taken last week end when we were away with a group of friends and we had a 70s party. I actually made the dress in 1972 and had to take it in to wear it last week.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I am usually thinking about ways to make things sugar free, though this one Bub would pass on--he doesn't like peanut butter in sweets!
> 
> Last week was not a good time for me, I can say--hoping the coming week will be much better for all of us.


Oh no Sorlenna, hope this week is much better.

I have to go get ready for a concert. Hair still wet but drying as it is so I'd better get styling or I won't be stepping out of the house. :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yomami - i am so glad you decided to join in the conversation - and you are first in line on this weeks knitting tea party. i hope you will join in again very soon - we love new people and love hearing from them - so do come back soon - there is always fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam



YoMaMi said:


> Sam,
> I enjoy your tar party so much. I mostly lurk, but couldn't resist being first (or almost, anyway). Have made several of the recipes and enjoy all the gossip about your family.
> Toni


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Angora, The photo was taken last week end when we were away with a group of friends and we had a 70s party. I actually made the dress in 1972 and had to take it in to wear it last week.


That is so wonderful. Taking something in must have felt wonderful. You are to be commended. What fun that must have been. I wore my flowers in the 60's and early 60's at that. :lol: :lol: :lol:
What a beautiful dress you made. Talents not just with knitting I see.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Angora,

Your TV is beautiful - my favorite color.

Good news about Ben-how nice to be able to spend time with classmates and friends.

Sam,

Like the power bar recipe. Will try it w/o the nuts as I'm no longer able to eat them on my post kidney stone diet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

grannypet - i don't think the energy bars would be too bad for your diet.

sam



Grannypeg said:


> Enticing Recipes Sam - just started dieting, hopefully, yesterday. these are not helping.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pacer - good to see you at the knitting tea party - hope you enjoyed your cuppa and the visit and hope you will be back real soon - there is always plenty of hot tea and an empty chair at the table - we would love to hear frok you - we'll be looking for you.

sam



pacer said:


> Usually when I get home there are so many posts here, but today there is only the one. Seems like everyone is either knitting, cooking or enjoying the beautiful weather that we have been waiting for in the northern hemisphere. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe memar would share her recipe for making homemade pimento cheese?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Love the recipes this week Sam. May have to make up the second one for wure...grazing food.
> 
> Very funny...yes it is FUN FUR but not for Alfred kitty! I guess I could make him a mouse out of it though but afraid it would encourage him to play with my yarn. LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great scarf daralene - like the color - and the pictures are the perfect size - i don't think we would want them any smaller.

you should be very proud of your scarf - well done.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Here is my Traveling Vine. I hope everyone has seen the scarves on the Traveling Vine Parade as there are so many beautiful ones and several by our own KTP members. I love this and if the snow comes this way, I may just be a tad happy to get to wear this lovely scarf. This is my favorite thing I have ever knit. Julie's Workshop was great.
> 
> Surprise to make it on the first page. Yippee. Hope everybody will have a fabulous week to come. Glorious, perfect weather today as you can see from the photos.
> 
> Oh my, I have to see how to get the photos smaller again. Can anybody tell me how to do that. I don't know what I did before. I have a Mac. I know you don't want them really small but this is really big.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

franvan - it is always good to welcome another peanut butter lover - there are quite a few on here - so glad you joined us today - isn't it great to be able to go out and do some yard work and be comfortable - i think maybe winter is finally giving up the ghost for a while.

sam



FranVan said:


> I can't believe it is Friday and am I ready for a tea party. Have worked in the yard several days and have it ready to mulch. Yea. Been several days since I knitted. Am working on towels. I like to work with wool better, but knitting with cotton now. Slow going for am sore from yard work. Lovely recipes. Love anything with peanut butter.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

breathtaking!



Angora1 said:


> Here is my Traveling Vine. I hope everyone has seen the scarves on the Traveling Vine Parade as there are so many beautiful ones and several by our own KTP members. I love this and if the snow comes this way, I may just be a tad happy to get to wear this lovely scarf. This is my favorite thing I have ever knit. Julie's Workshop was great.
> 
> Surprise to make it on the first page. Yippee. Hope everybody will have a fabulous week to come. Glorious, perfect weather today as you can see from the photos.
> 
> Oh my, I have to see how to get the photos smaller again. Can anybody tell me how to do that. I don't know what I did before. I have a Mac. I know you don't want them really small but this is really big.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

breathtaking!



Angora1 said:


> Here is my Traveling Vine. I hope everyone has seen the scarves on the Traveling Vine Parade as there are so many beautiful ones and several by our own KTP members. I love this and if the snow comes this way, I may just be a tad happy to get to wear this lovely scarf. This is my favorite thing I have ever knit. Julie's Workshop was great.
> 
> Surprise to make it on the first page. Yippee. Hope everybody will have a fabulous week to come. Glorious, perfect weather today as you can see from the photos.
> 
> Oh my, I have to see how to get the photos smaller again. Can anybody tell me how to do that. I don't know what I did before. I have a Mac. I know you don't want them really small but this is really big.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you healing energy to take care of arthur - damp weather always seems to bring him around. hopefully you will have a warm dry weekend that will allow you to get out and about.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> I only hope the weather this weekend is better than today. It has just been very windy and such heavy rain. I could have done with big windscreen wipers on my sitting room window! I could hardly see out the rain was so heavy and streaming down the window. The central heating was turned up as well as it was very cold and 'Arthur' decided to pay a visit!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a a great time tomorrow purplefi - it certainly sounds like fun - something i think we would all enjoy.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, just popping in before I go to bed. Very nearly finished my wingspan, am adding a few bits and pieces and probably some beads.
> 
> Tomorrow we are off to our local show, the weather forecast looks good. Lots of craft and plant stalls, dog shows, vintage car, dsiplays and stuff for the kids.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - so sorry last week was not good for you - sending you mountains of soothing healing energy and some sleepy dust so you have a good night's sleep tonight.

this is going to be a great week for all of us - i can just feel it.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I am usually thinking about ways to make things sugar free, though this one Bub would pass on--he doesn't like peanut butter in sweets!
> 
> Last week was not a good time for me, I can say--hoping the coming week will be much better for all of us.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> have a a great time tomorrow purplefi - it certainly sounds like fun - something i think we would all enjoy.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam. I'll tell you all about it tomorrow. Must go to bed now. Night everyone


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may a restful sleep make you feel better in the morning and to find that arthur has gone.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> Hope the weather is fine for you, it makes the day more enjoyable!
> 
> I am off to bed now as well as it is now 10.35 pm. Goodnight/good morning to everyone, hope that life treats you kindly this weekend.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Well taking a break, hands acting up. Recipes look good, will try them. The weather here is great, sun and a little warm. But you can do what ever you want. :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> grannypet - i don't think the energy bars would be too bad for your diet.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Yay...Great recipe Sam. Of course I love the PB ones too. ;-)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> breathtaking!


Oh Gwenie, how sweet and you pulled a Gwenie posting it too.
LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:

I shall thank you twice, or should it be thrice. :lol:

Thank you so much.
Thank you, thank you, so very much!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> great scarf daralene - like the color - and the pictures are the perfect size - i don't think we would want them any smaller.
> 
> you should be very proud of your scarf - well done.
> 
> sam


Thank you so much Sam. Don't the pictures look bigger though?? I haven't done anything different. Maybe it's me and I'm shrinking and the rest of the world is looking bigger like when I was a child. Hey, all my knitting projects for myself will get done quicker if they are smaller.  :thumbup:

You know what. I didn't have my glasses on and I did the alt + to make the screen bigger. Maybe they aren't really that big. Now I'm really laughing at myself.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Thank you so much Sam. Don't the pictures look bigger though?? I haven't done anything different. Maybe it's me and I'm shrinking and the rest of the world is looking bigger like when I was a child. Hey, all my knitting projects for myself will get done quicker if they are smaller.  :thumbup:
> 
> You know what. I didn't have my glasses on and I did the alt + to make the screen bigger. Maybe they aren't really that big. Now I'm really laughing at myself.


This is weird, now everything is super small. Did something just happen?? I'd better watch what I wish for.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purl2Diva, thank you so much. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

All of KP is now really small and strange. Is this happening to anyone else or just me?? Just as I was saying my photos were too big. Now I know my thoughts don't have that kind of power. If they did, none of you would be sick or have any pain and everyone would have a job. Hmmmm lots and lots of wishes for all of you.

DH is asleep in the chair so will have to get him up soon if we are going. Hate to wake him up but he said they are playing one of his favorite pieces, so I know he wants to go.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone! I just finished a Prayer,(friendship) shawl for the 96 year old Mother of one of my neighbours for my friend to take to her mother. 

As we have a Prayer Shawl workshop running right now I wanted to make this lady one -- 

It is a triangular shawl, in worsted, using size l5 US needles.

I am really happy with it. She took a bad fall a month ago and is not able to get around as well as did prior to the fall. She gets very chilled and so I hope she enjoys this gift.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I just finished a Prayer,(friendship) shawl for the 96 year old Mother of one of my neighbours for my friend to take to her mother.
> 
> As we have a Prayer Shawl workshop running right now I wanted to make this lady one --
> 
> ...


That is lovely, I 'm sue it will be well received.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I just finished a Prayer,(friendship) shawl for the 96 year old Mother of one of my neighbours for my friend to take to her mother.
> 
> As we have a Prayer Shawl workshop running right now I wanted to make this lady one --
> 
> ...


That is so nice, and I like the colors. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Here is my Traveling Vine. I hope everyone has seen the scarves on the Traveling Vine Parade as there are so many beautiful ones and several by our own KTP members. I love this and if the snow comes this way, I may just be a tad happy to get to wear this lovely scarf. This is my favorite thing I have ever knit. Julie's Workshop was great.
> 
> Surprise to make it on the first page. Yippee. Hope everybody will have a fabulous week to come. Glorious, perfect weather today as you can see from the photos.
> 
> Oh my, I have to see how to get the photos smaller again. Can anybody tell me how to do that. I don't know what I did before. I have a Mac. I know you don't want them really small but this is really big.


*That is glorious*!

one thing you might try, is mail yourself the picture one at a time. it will tell give you a choice as to the size -- so I always pick medium. then when they arrive, it will tell you their new size. I then mark them smaller in my photo album and drag them to the desk top and send them that way. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Lovely work, such a pretty colour. You will get a lot of use out of it as it is such a good size.


I agree- about Angora's scarf!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Here is my Traveling Vine. I hope everyone has seen the scarves on the Traveling Vine Parade as there are so many beautiful ones and several by our own KTP members. I love this and if the snow comes this way, I may just be a tad happy to get to wear this lovely scarf. This is my favorite thing I have ever knit. Julie's Workshop was great.
> 
> Surprise to make it on the first page. Yippee. Hope everybody will have a fabulous week to come. Glorious, perfect weather today as you can see from the photos.
> 
> Oh my, I have to see how to get the photos smaller again. Can anybody tell me how to do that. I don't know what I did before. I have a Mac. I know you don't want them really small but this is really big.


Gorgeous scarf Angora! I love it with the pin, will be lovely on you.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Spider and Sorlenna.
> 
> PurpleFi, you look so beautiful in your new avatar. Was that for something special? Stunning.
> 
> ...


How wonderful for him to be able to join his class for a celebration! Im sure he is excited beyond words.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Shirley love the colors of your prayer shawl, im sure she will love it. Where do you all find the time to knit so much? Maybe im just slow, slow though I guess maybe my naps interfere with knitting. Need to knit in my sleep lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Spider and Sorlenna.
> 
> PurpleFi, you look so beautiful in your new avatar. Was that for something special? Stunning.
> 
> ...


WOOHOO!!! That is great news for Ben! I bet he is floating 10 feet off the floor.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Spider and Sorlenna.
> 
> PurpleFi, you look so beautiful in your new avatar. Was that for something special? Stunning.
> 
> ...


Thats fantastic for him- and his family and of course you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, just popping in before I go to bed. Very nearly finished my wingspan, am adding a few bits and pieces and probably some beads.
> 
> Tomorrow we are off to our local show, the weather forecast looks good. Lots of craft and plant stalls, dog shows, vintage car, dsiplays and stuff for the kids.
> 
> ...


Have a lovely long weekend. Looking forward to seeing your wingspan- the lace one I assume?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe memar would share her recipe for making homemade pimento cheese?
> 
> sam


She gave it to me; very simple but yummy.

Grate 1 lb sharp cheddar cheese
Add one larger jar of chopped/minced pimentos
Add mayonaise to your desired consistency. Her's did not have a lot of mayo so it was thick; we ate it on toast.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely shirley - great color - i know it will be appreciated.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I just finished a Prayer,(friendship) shawl for the 96 year old Mother of one of my neighbours for my friend to take to her mother.
> 
> As we have a Prayer Shawl workshop running right now I wanted to make this lady one --
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> This is weird, now everything is super small. Did something just happen?? I'd better watch what I wish for.


Maybe you just pushed alt - After your comment about alt + making it bigger I tried it and then thought surely it can be made smaller and tyhe dutton right next to the + was - so I pusehed that and down in size it went. (assuminig of course you haven't worked this out already).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

let me join along with the others - this is great news - hope ben has a fabulous time.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> WOOHOO!!! That is great news for Ben! I bet he is floating 10 feet off the floor.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam, I must confess big time here! My idea and the practice of grazing when I am not up to cooking for one always involves peanut butter, rye toast, and something cold to drink! oh, I often throw the toaster and a dill pickle into the equation too. Of course the lil dog thinks she needs to graze too so we share. hahaha, can not do with out the pb! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Another grazing dish, but you need a fork or something to go with this! Zoe 

Cucumber Salad. Great side dish for only 50 calories! Ingredients 1 large cucumber 2 tsp coarse sea salt 1 Tbsp light sour cream 1 tsp finely chopped onion 1 tsp fresh dill, chopped 1 tsp vinegar (and 1 tsp sugar which is optional). Mix up ahead of time and put in the fridge ready to snack on when you want it! It goes great with your choise of hard cheese.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We ate that salad all summer long!!! It's a favorite of mine and all the kids - and so simple to make. I add a little white pepper to mine - but otherwise the same.



5mmdpns said:


> Another grazing dish, but you need a fork or something to go with this!
> 
> Cucumber Salad. Great side dish for only 50 calories! Ingredients 1 large cucumber 2 tsp coarse sea salt 1 Tbsp light sour cream 1 tsp finely chopped onion 1 tsp fresh dill, chopped 1 tsp vinegar (and 1 tsp sugar which is optional)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Zuc Boats!
SIMPLE EASY SIDE DISH...

Slice the zucchini in half. Slice off the bottom to keep in stable. Brush with olive oil and top with garlic or garlic powder. Top with sliced tomatoes, salt and pepper to taste. Sprinkle mozzarella cheese, Parmesan cheese or mixed blend onto the boats.... Bake 375 for 20 to 30 minutes until soft.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We ate that salad all summer long!!! It's a favorite of mine and all the kids - and so simple to make. I add a little white pepper to mine - but otherwise the same.


Sometimes I love to cube up an apple and toss it in too! So yummy and very little calories! Zoe


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Angora your traveling vine is beautiful and I love the yarn and the color!

Pontuf

quote=Angora1]Here is my Traveling Vine. I hope everyone has seen the scarves on the Traveling Vine Parade as there are so many beautiful ones and several by our own KTP members. I love this and if the snow comes this way, I may just be a tad happy to get to wear this lovely scarf. This is my favorite thing I have ever knit. Julie's Workshop was great.

Surprise to make it on the first page. Yippee. Hope everybody will have a fabulous week to come. Glorious, perfect weather today as you can see from the photos.

Oh my, I have to see how to get the photos smaller again. Can anybody tell me how to do that. I don't know what I did before. I have a Mac. I know you don't want them really small but this is really big.[/quote]


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Here is my Traveling Vine. I hope everyone has seen the scarves on the Traveling Vine Parade as there are so many beautiful ones and several by our own KTP members. I love this and if the snow comes this way, I may just be a tad happy to get to wear this lovely scarf. This is my favorite thing I have ever knit. Julie's Workshop was great.
> 
> Surprise to make it on the first page. Yippee. Hope everybody will have a fabulous week to come. Glorious, perfect weather today as you can see from the photos.
> 
> Oh my, I have to see how to get the photos smaller again. Can anybody tell me how to do that. I don't know what I did before. I have a Mac. I know you don't want them really small but this is really big.


Angora that is stunning. I love it!

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> This is weird, now everything is super small. Did something just happen?? I'd better watch what I wish for.


Too bad that can't happen to my backside .....


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I just finished a Prayer,(friendship) shawl for the 96 year old Mother of one of my neighbours for my friend to take to her mother.
> 
> As we have a Prayer Shawl workshop running right now I wanted to make this lady one --
> 
> ...


That is beautiful! I love the colors and the stitching. How did I miss the prayer shawl workshop. I need to go find it lol.

Gigi


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Home from the ranch.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Well it's been a good day, and now it's a good night, so I pray all have a blessed tomorrow, laced with all good things, lots of love peace joy and answered prayers.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Shirley soooo pretty!

Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I just finished a Prayer,(friendship) shawl for the 96 year old Mother of one of my neighbours for my friend to take to her mother.
> 
> As we have a Prayer Shawl workshop running right now I wanted to make this lady one --
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

These recipes look so good! I want to make them now but I am too tired from all the fresh air and exercise, hiking, etc.... Perhaps Sunday.....you know the peanut butter one is 1st!

Pontuf



thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 3 May 13
> 
> Warmer weather has arrived  I mowed without a shirt on today. It was lovely feeling the warm sun on my back. The grass was really long  Alex spent several hours raking the back yard which was the longest. Plus it is where the children play so it helps to keep the grass out of the house if we rake it. Also gets him off the couch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Home from the ranch.


Just awesome, this is where I need to be. :-D


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angora, your scarf is gorgeous.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam I am a grazer too, big time.

I really need to check Pontuf to see if he didn't bring back some unwanted visitors, ticks and fleas. His hair is so thick that I will need a bright light and some readers! 

Think I'll use a comb too.

Sam will flea collars prevent fleas and ticks on your cats?

We don't have fleas and ticks here in the desert, only up in the rim country and pines. When we lived in San Diego in the 1990's fleas and ticks were a big problem for our dogs. Flea collars didn't work for us. The fleas were so bad in some areas that they actually tented houses and fumigated them for fleas and ticks.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I just finished a Prayer,(friendship) shawl for the 96 year old Mother of one of my neighbours for my friend to take to her mother.
> 
> As we have a Prayer Shawl workshop running right now I wanted to make this lady one --
> 
> ...


Beautiful colors and design, I am sure it will bring her lots of comfort. 
I hope Sam is right and this week brings healing, comfort, peace and jobs.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OH Zoe this is one of my most FAVORITE salads!!!!!!!!

Pontuf



5mmdpns said:


> Another grazing dish, but you need a fork or something to go with this! Zoe
> 
> Cucumber Salad. Great side dish for only 50 calories! Ingredients 1 large cucumber 2 tsp coarse sea salt 1 Tbsp light sour cream 1 tsp finely chopped onion 1 tsp fresh dill, chopped 1 tsp vinegar (and 1 tsp sugar which is optional). Mix up ahead of time and put in the fridge ready to snack on when you want it! It goes great with your choise of hard cheese.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Another grazing dish, but you need a fork or something to go with this! Zoe
> 
> Cucumber Salad. Great side dish for only 50 calories! Ingredients 1 large cucumber 2 tsp coarse sea salt 1 Tbsp light sour cream 1 tsp finely chopped onion 1 tsp fresh dill, chopped 1 tsp vinegar (and 1 tsp sugar which is optional). Mix up ahead of time and put in the fridge ready to snack on when you want it! It goes great with your choise of hard cheese.


This looks wonderful and easy and will use this one for sure.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

As usual, I am late getting to the tea party. I think I will catch up on last weeks, and then move over here! I can't believe it is May! The last few days have been really cool, as low as the 40s F. That is very unusual for May. We have also gone into water conservation. We can water only 1 day a week. Sad thing is that I don't have a sprinkler system so I will have to get it going early so I can get the whole yard covered in one day. My day is Saturday, and since I wasn't good at watering last year, I must this year or I will lose the grass I have. I thought we would be able to hand water, but no that is out as well. Hopefully we will get some rain soon. Looks like a hot, dry summer.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pammie sorry to hear you can only water once a week. That is such hard work !


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

New Blue Bloods on tonight!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I just finished a Prayer,(friendship) shawl for the 96 year old Mother of one of my neighbours for my friend to take to her mother.
> 
> As we have a Prayer Shawl workshop running right now I wanted to make this lady one --
> 
> ...


Designer, that is so beautiful and your artistic abilities shine through again. It will be so wonderful for her to wear this shawl like a hug with a prayer.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> *That is glorious*!
> 
> one thing you might try, is mail yourself the picture one at a time. it will tell give you a choice as to the size -- so I always pick medium. then when they arrive, it will tell you their new size. I then mark them smaller in my photo album and drag them to the desk top and send them that way. Shirley


Thank you. I'll give that a try.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> How wonderful for him to be able to join his class for a celebration! Im sure he is excited beyond words.


Yes Pup Lover. You know all about these counts for sure. I just hope nobody has the flu at this event but I imagine anybody with any signs of anything will stay far away from him.



Gweniepooh said:


> WOOHOO!!! That is great news for Ben! I bet he is floating 10 feet off the floor.


Now that would be fun to see and I'll bet you are right.

Pup Lover, Dolly Claire, Pontuf, BobGlory, Sassafrass and Lurker, thank you. And of course a special hug for Lurker, my teacher. :thumbup:

Zoe, I love cucumber salad too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Also like a slice of cucumber in the pitcher with ice and water for a different refreshing drink. Tip from a friend in the Finger Lakes.

I will let Ben and his mother know that you are all celebrating with him.

Zoe, you are really hot today with all these recipes. Love the zucchini too. I'm set with these and Sam's energy bars.

Pontuf, that was some major good shooting. Going Hunting? What a beautiful spot you were in and I can see why the Milky Way was so close.

Thanks Poledra. Sounds like you have been really busy. Would love to see a photo of the shrug. I've been thinking about a cowl with the traveling vine and would have but I want to do the pattern the long way so that when it is worn you see the vine going up and down so my cast on would be extra long.

Oh Gwenie, you with Ohio Joy. How fabulous! First Marianne and now Ohio Joy. Isn't life wonderful. :thumbup:

Ok, I'm off here. DH is calling. We had a fabulous time at the concert. They performed Benjamin Britten's War Requiem. A beautiful and moving performance. If you listen to the words it is quite a sad piece but so well done. So glad he suggested we go. From that to now watching Outer Limits dvd's with popcorn and wine. Doesn't get any better than that. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> As usual, I am late getting to the tea party. I think I will catch up on last weeks, and then move over here! I can't believe it is May! The last few days have been really cool, as low as the 40s F. That is very unusual for May. We have also gone into water conservation. We can water only 1 day a week. Sad thing is that I don't have a sprinkler system so I will have to get it going early so I can get the whole yard covered in one day. My day is Saturday, and since I wasn't good at watering last year, I must this year or I will lose the grass I have. I thought we would be able to hand water, but no that is out as well. Hopefully we will get some rain soon. Looks like a hot, dry summer.


Pammie, I think Lurker has lots of suggestions on using household water too. I know in Germany some people even used their dishwater and had a pail under the sink. If you do this be sure and use dishsoap that is ecologically ok for your plants, etc.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello All, hope you are all doing great. Recipes sound interesting Sam, will have to try them. 
Angora, love your Traveling Vine, it's so pretty. 
I've been working frantically on the Shrug that I've been trying to get done and finished it off last night, I love it, can't wait to make another. There are some issues with the Charts but I think I have that fixed so should be easy peasy from here on. I am still working on my traveling vine and I started a market bag out of mercerized cotton, it's looking cool, and I decided to make myself a long cowl, I haven't decided what pattern I'm going to do, I'll come up with something eventually though. 
Missed you guys this week, was busy working and running, and running, and knitting. lol
So here's to a nice quiet week where I can get caught up and stay that way.  :roll: Maybe?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Gwen we need that recipe for homemade pimento cheese!.
How fun that Ohio Kathy is visiting! She amazes me. If I was younger I 'd love to have Kathy's job!

Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> Love the recipes this week Sam. May have to make up the second one for wure...grazing food.
> 
> Very funny...yes it is FUN FUR but not for Alfred kitty! I guess I could make him a mouse out of it though but afraid it would encourage him to play with my yarn. LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Too bad that can't happen to my backside .....


OH, I love it. That is too great and how I wish it too!! We are talking about how everything on the computer just got so small. I could use that wish too!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Great news Angora for Ben ! Prayers are answered.

Pontuf



Angora1 said:


> Thanks Spider and Sorlenna.
> 
> PurpleFi, you look so beautiful in your new avatar. Was that for something special? Stunning.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Home from the ranch.


The pictures are gorgeous. I can just imagine how peaceful it must be. Thanks for sharing. I feel like I need to put on my boots & spurs now. LOL


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Got it ! THANKS Gwen!

Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> She gave it to me; very simple but yummy.
> 
> Grate 1 lb sharp cheddar cheese
> Add one larger jar of chopped/minced pimentos
> Add mayonaise to your desired consistency. Her's did not have a lot of mayo so it was thick; we ate it on toast.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Gwen we need that recipe for homemade pimento cheese!.
> How fun that Ohio Kathy is visiting! She amazes me. If I was younger I 'd love to have Kathy's job!
> 
> Pontuf


I hope she is able to make it. She said she would unless she get another load after unloading in Bremen GA. I just love the way we are finally meeting some of the KTPers. It's likea little "pre-excitement" to July.

I gave the pimento cheese recipe which you probably have already seen by now. Like I said it was so much better than the prepared kind from the grocery store.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora, wonderful news about Ben, so exciting. 

Sorlenna, is that Yuckl in your avatar now? He's pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's the shrug, I'm rather happy with how it turned out. Getting pictures was a bit of a trick though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think I mentioned in an earlier post that Memar (sue) and I are starting to do hat for charity. I just finished my first baby hat for our collection. It's so easy and worked up really fast. Now decide if I should put a pom pom on the top. :idea:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I just finished a Prayer,(friendship) shawl for the 96 year old Mother of one of my neighbours for my friend to take to her mother.
> 
> As we have a Prayer Shawl workshop running right now I wanted to make this lady one --
> 
> ...


Beautiful, the colors are wonderful.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> New Blue Bloods on tonight!


A good one at that, just watched it and it is cont. for next week. Looks pretty intense for next week.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I think I need to clarify a picture from the ranch. I have never and will never shoot or hunt an animal.

Pontuf


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh Zoe, love cucumber salad, now I'm craving cucumbers, may have to run to the store tomorrow.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think I mentioned in an earlier post that Memar (sue) and I are starting to do hat for charity. I just finished my first baby hat for our collection. It's so easy and worked up really fast. Now decide if I should put a pom pom on the top. :idea:


Looks alot like the one I just finished and I did put a Pom Pom on top. My DH thought it was so cute when it was all done. Now it goes in the box for the homeless mothers.it is so relaxing to sit and work on the hats.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh good! I have to wait another hour until 9pm here.

Pontuf

=Spider]A good one at that, just watched it and it is cont. for next week. Looks pretty intense for next week.[/quote]


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Shrug is so pretty, you have been busy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I think I need to clarify a picture from the ranch. I have never and will never shoot or hunt an animal.
> 
> Pontuf


Sounds like me Pontuf. I like target practice, though haven't done it in many years now with so much hand trouble. Never could go hunting. My dad bred and trained pointers/retrievers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks yummy five - thanks.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Another grazing dish, but you need a fork or something to go with this! Zoe
> 
> Cucumber Salad. Great side dish for only 50 calories! Ingredients 1 large cucumber 2 tsp coarse sea salt 1 Tbsp light sour cream 1 tsp finely chopped onion 1 tsp fresh dill, chopped 1 tsp vinegar (and 1 tsp sugar which is optional). Mix up ahead of time and put in the fridge ready to snack on when you want it! It goes great with your choise of hard cheese.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Spider said:


> Looks alot like the one I just finished and I did put a Pom Pom on top. My DH thought it was so cute when it was all done. Now it goes in the box for the homeless mothers.it is so relaxing to sit and work on the hats.


We've contacted both major hospitals to see about donating. Only one has responded but still don't know if they can/will use them. We also contacted the womens shelter for abused women & their kids and they said they would like them for winter. Also are going to possibly contact the Housing Authority that directs the low income housing projects in our community. They usually are very receptive to such donations. We figured we needed to start now in order to have a sizable donation by the time it gets cold again. Of course on days like today...some might still wear a hat!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi will definitely like this one.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Zuc Boats!
> SIMPLE EASY SIDE DISH...
> 
> Slice the zucchini in half. Slice off the bottom to keep in stable. Brush with olive oil and top with garlic or garlic powder. Top with sliced tomatoes, salt and pepper to taste. Sprinkle mozzarella cheese, Parmesan cheese or mixed blend onto the boats.... Bake 375 for 20 to 30 minutes until soft.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Poledra this is beautiful! I love the pattern. Your work is lovely

Pontuf



Poledra65 said:


> Here's the shrug, I'm rather happy with how it turned out. Getting pictures was a bit of a trick though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

5mm I love cucumber salad and the zucchini dish is a definite one to try. DH has planted some of both of these veggies in our small garden so hopefully they will do well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you Spider, it was fun to make and really a very easy pattern. And the yarn I used was only $2.50/skein from Jimmy Beans Wool, not bad at all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the pictures pontuf - i think i could live in the cabin year around. i bet ponfuf had a great time.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Home from the ranch.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, I'm off to knit on my wingspan. On triangle #5...downhill feeling starting now!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks for the pictures pontuf - i think i could live in the cabin year around. i bet ponfuf had a great time.
> 
> sam


Me too, gorgeous!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the shrug, I'm rather happy with how it turned out. Getting pictures was a bit of a trick though.


Wow, Kaye- it is gorgeous.

Ladies, Kaye is going to teach this in a workshop on June 3rd.

I just love it. I think we will get lots of interest.

this is soooo beautiful. Great job!!

Would a person who has not done much in the way of reading patterns be able to do this without too much trouble?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm thinking about looking into flea collars - they also make frontline for cats - kind of expensive but effective - we use it on the dogs.

i didn't have any problems in seattle either.

sam

good to have you home safe.



Pontuf said:


> Sam I am a grazer too, big time.
> 
> I really need to check Pontuf to see if he didn't bring back some unwanted visitors, ticks and fleas. His hair is so thick that I will need a bright light and some readers!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a very good one i thought. next week looks exciting also.l

do you watch vegas - i am really enjoying it.

sam



Pontuf said:


> New Blue Bloods on tonight!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - if you get your pictures too small then you lose the detail. i was serious - your pictures were the perfect size.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Thank you. I'll give that a try.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> let me join along with the others - this is great news - hope ben has a fabulous time.
> 
> sam


Adding my thoughts in too, Angora- so glad for Ben!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pontuf loved being off the leash but i had to keep an eye on him . There were lots of horses and cattle so had to teach him to stay away from the livestock which he did. He catches on pretty quickly.

Gwen so cool that your Dad trained retrievers and pointers!.they are such beautiful dogs! I only target and skeet shoot, clay pidgeons. DH too. No way we could every injure a living thing.

Sam you would definitely like this cabin year 'round. 

Pontuf

.]thanks for the pictures pontuf - i think i could live in the cabin year around. i bet ponfuf had a great time.

sam[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow poledra - that is marvelous - what a great pattern and you did a fantastic job. enjoy wearing it.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Here's the shrug, I'm rather happy with how it turned out. Getting pictures was a bit of a trick though.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am a bit sad tonight - my dear sister ( only one left of my generation in my family) just phoned me and asked me who I was as my number was beside her phone. It is the first time she hasn't known my voice or who I am. I have been expecting it but I feel so badly. I told her who I was, and after talking for a bit she covered up and said 'oh yes, now I know! She seemed to come around a bit and by the time I left she seemed to know who I am. 

She has gone down hill. Alzheimer's and dementia are dreadful diseases. 

Sorry for venting but i am a bit sad -- she is the only one besides me left. She is in Ottawa - i got down twice in the past year but it is less and less worthwhile as she won't remember I am there nor that I was there. hard on her kids. I have read everything i can on it and it is the brain which is deteriorating - and once a portion is gone it is gone forever. so sad. 

Shirley


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam I must star watching Vegas . So many people like it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Home from the ranch.


Great to see where you have been!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

soothing healing energy to you shirley - it is hard to watch someone with alxheimer's - and difficult for those watching.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I am a bit sad tonight - my dear sister ( only one left of my generation in my family) just phoned me and asked me who I was as my number was beside her phone. It is the first time she hasn't known my voice or who I am. I have been expecting it but I feel so badly. I told her who I was, and after talking for a bit she covered up and said 'oh yes, now I know! She seemed to come around a bit and by the time I left she seemed to know who I am.
> 
> She has gone down hill. Alzheimer's and dementia are dreadful diseases.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Vegas is on now! I'm going to have to catch up on this show, maybe on Netflix or Hulu.
Thanks Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> As usual, I am late getting to the tea party. I think I will catch up on last weeks, and then move over here! I can't believe it is May! The last few days have been really cool, as low as the 40s F. That is very unusual for May. We have also gone into water conservation. We can water only 1 day a week. Sad thing is that I don't have a sprinkler system so I will have to get it going early so I can get the whole yard covered in one day. My day is Saturday, and since I wasn't good at watering last year, I must this year or I will lose the grass I have. I thought we would be able to hand water, but no that is out as well. Hopefully we will get some rain soon. Looks like a hot, dry summer.


And we have the opposite- looks like we are heading into the rains of winter- there is a tropical cyclone floating around to the north east- will find out soon where it has headed through today. I saved water from the shower, kitchen and laundry over our summer- they can't restrict you using that for your plants!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hello All, hope you are all doing great. Recipes sound interesting Sam, will have to try them.
> Angora, love your Traveling Vine, it's so pretty.
> I've been working frantically on the Shrug that I've been trying to get done and finished it off last night, I love it, can't wait to make another. There are some issues with the Charts but I think I have that fixed so should be easy peasy from here on. I am still working on my traveling vine and I started a market bag out of mercerized cotton, it's looking cool, and I decided to make myself a long cowl, I haven't decided what pattern I'm going to do, I'll come up with something eventually though.
> Missed you guys this week, was busy working and running, and running, and knitting. lol
> So here's to a nice quiet week where I can get caught up and stay that way.  :roll: Maybe?


It will be good to have you around!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Shirley love the colors of your prayer shawl, im sure she will love it. Where do you all find the time to knit so much? Maybe im just slow, slow though I guess maybe my naps interfere with knitting. Need to knit in my sleep lol


Pup- I used very large knitting needles and followed the basic dishcloth pattern -- knit 2 y/o knit to end of row. i just changed colors and did the odd row in

knit 2 ,y/o, knit 2 together y/o across the row and did that pattern 4 times on the shawl. I then crochet a fancy shell stitch around the two bottom halves of the rectangle. very easy knit.

I knit it the car on the way to Banff and home, as well as after eating our lunch sitting on our bench near Mt. Rundle.

Lots of snow on the peaks, much more than usual for early May.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Shirley my heart goes out to you. I've been through this with my family too. My dear aunt Eloise who is like my 2nd mom has suffered with Alzheimer's for 7 -8 years. There are some times though that I know she knows me. It's like a window opens briefly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the shrug, I'm rather happy with how it turned out. Getting pictures was a bit of a trick though.


That is a lovely idea to have the cables 'length wise'. beautiful!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Shirley - that is so sad. Prayers coming your way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am a bit sad tonight - my dear sister ( only one left of my generation in my family) just phoned me and asked me who I was as my number was beside her phone. It is the first time she hasn't known my voice or who I am. I have been expecting it but I feel so badly. I told her who I was, and after talking for a bit she covered up and said 'oh yes, now I know! She seemed to come around a bit and by the time I left she seemed to know who I am.
> 
> She has gone down hill. Alzheimer's and dementia are dreadful diseases.
> 
> ...


It is not fun, as they rightly say it is a very long farewell.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you will like it.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Vegas is on now! I'm going to have to catch up on this show, maybe on Netflix or Hulu.
> Thanks Sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Wow, Kaye- it is gorgeous.
> 
> Ladies, Kaye is going to teach this in a workshop on June 3rd.
> 
> ...


Thank you. 
Yes, I think so, it's a fairly simple pattern, as long as one pays attention to which direction the slash marks for the cables go, it will come together with no problem. I deleted the middle part of the chart and now it is correct. The bobbles are very simple also, I think this is one of those patterns that after someone tries it, they'll be saying to themselves, "that was easy".


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> Yes, I think so, it's a fairly simple pattern, as long as one pays attention to which direction the slash marks for the cables go, it will come together with no problem. I deleted the middle part of the chart and now it is correct. The bobbles are very simple also, I think this is one of those patterns that after someone tries it, they'll be saying to themselves, "that was easy".


Will you be doing row by row instructions too? I am not skilled at all in following charts except for colour work!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

We have rain pouring down- and now a little thunder- I am working on a yellow wingspan for one of my Samoan friends- this will be her first winter in NZ and she already feels cold- she has a few surprises awaiting her!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow poledra - that is marvelous - what a great pattern and you did a fantastic job. enjoy wearing it.
> 
> sam


Thank you Sam, it's a Christmas present, feels good to have one down and out of the way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Shirley, so sorry to hear about your sister deteriorating, such a hard thing to watch I'm sure. I can't even imagine how hard that is on her children.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you Julie, it will be good to be here. 
DH was in Denver for 2 nights last week, he may be again this week, but I don't think Stepmother and I have anywhere we have to go this week, thankfully.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Will you be doing row by row instructions too? I am not skilled at all in following charts except for colour work!


I can, I'll write them up over the next week as I need to get a crochet pattern written out for a young girl I know in Texas that wants to make a purse but is not sure about the charts. I'll just dedicate an afternoon to them and knock them out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I can, I'll write them up over the next week as I need to get a crochet pattern written out for a young girl I know in Texas that wants to make a purse but is not sure about the charts. I'll just dedicate an afternoon to them and knock them out.


that sounds great- I love cables, though I have not done any for a while! Have a UFO that could be adapted to this!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Angora, wonderful news about Ben, so exciting.
> 
> Sorlenna, is that Yuckl in your avatar now? He's pretty.


Yup, that's our li'l monster. He got out again today but didn't go far--he may get to be an inside/outside kitty after all, though I still don't feel quite confident letting him go too far.

Love all the pics of projects! I *think* I have the shoulder worked out on the cape, so onward I go.

We now have the dubious distinction of having the worst drought in the country...and a small fire on the mountain already. 

I'm off to bed--hope you all have a good night/day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is only a little after 4 pm here- but I have had to turn on the lights and my ott to work- Ringo is a bit upset by the thunder! boy is it wet!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> that sounds great- I love cables, though I have not done any for a while! Have a UFO that could be adapted to this!


Wonderful. I love the fact that there are only 3 different cable in the whole thing, it's just how/where they are placed that make it. 
The collar and waist band are picked up and knit after the rest is knit, I made the small, but I'll make sure to put down how I picked up my stitches, in case that helps anyone. I'm going to get the yarn ordered to start another, that way I can help easier.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, it's 10:26pm here so I'm off to bed, see you all in the morning and hope you all have a wonderful night/afternoon/evening. 
See yuh in the morning. 
Hugs


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - it certainly is a show stopper poledra - and you did a topnotch job on it.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> Yes, I think so, it's a fairly simple pattern, as long as one pays attention to which direction the slash marks for the cables go, it will come together with no problem. I deleted the middle part of the chart and now it is correct. The bobbles are very simple also, I think this is one of those patterns that after someone tries it, they'll be saying to themselves, "that was easy".


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hate to see the fire season start so early - it does not bode well for the rest of the summer and fall. hope you are far away from the fires.

anxious to see the cape.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Yup, that's our li'l monster. He got out again today but didn't go far--he may get to be an inside/outside kitty after all, though I still don't feel quite confident letting him go too far.
> 
> Love all the pics of projects! I *think* I have the shoulder worked out on the cape, so onward I go.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I keep looking at this beautiful shrug. I have to make this!I love this yarn too. Poledra what yarn did you use?

pontuf



Poledra65 said:


> Here's the shrug, I'm rather happy with how it turned out. Getting pictures was a bit of a trick though.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Pammie sorry to hear you can only water once a week. That is such hard work !


The thing that makes it hard is my big dog! He'll want to go out with me and then he would play in the water and get wet and go in the house and shake! Water everywhere! I'm afraid if I left him in the house he would tear something up. When I leave he goes into his kennel. He is a funny dog!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pammie is your dog a Great Dane?

Pontuf



pammie1234 said:


> The thing that makes it hard is my big dog! He'll want to go out with me and then he would play in the water and get wet and go in the house and shake! Water everywhere! I'm afraid if I left him in the house he would tear something up. When I leave he goes into his kennel. He is a funny dog!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a rainy Surrey, UK. We've had briliant sun 
shine all week and today is our local show and it's raining. Typical British weather, although the weatherman has promised it will not be much.

Sam, I've been looking at my beadidng books to get some ideas on finishing my wingspan. I've also added a bit more to the top to make it into more of a shoulder/neck warmer.

Would anybody like my recipe for salmon in bitter orange sauce?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Here is my Traveling Vine. I hope everyone has seen the scarves on the Traveling Vine Parade as there are so many beautiful ones and several by our own KTP members. I love this and if the snow comes this way, I may just be a tad happy to get to wear this lovely scarf. This is my favorite thing I have ever knit. Julie's Workshop was great.
> 
> Surprise to make it on the first page. Yippee. Hope everybody will have a fabulous week to come. Glorious, perfect weather today as you can see from the photos.
> 
> Oh my, I have to see how to get the photos smaller again. Can anybody tell me how to do that. I don't know what I did before. I have a Mac. I know you don't want them really small but this is really big.


Lovely. Good Job. I see i am coming in on page 11..!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> That is so wonderful. Taking something in must have felt wonderful. You are to be commended. What fun that must have been. I wore my flowers in the 60's and early 60's at that. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> What a beautiful dress you made. Talents not just with knitting I see.


Thank you. Forgot to say how lovely your travelling vine scarf is. I have just treated myself to three new knitting books, two on bead knitting and one on lace stitches. Got lots of ideas now! Just need to find the time.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Have a lovely long weekend. Looking forward to seeing your wingspan- the lace one I assume?


Yes it is the lace one, but it is morphing into something else!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I just finished a Prayer,(friendship) shawl for the 96 year old Mother of one of my neighbours for my friend to take to her mother.
> 
> As we have a Prayer Shawl workshop running right now I wanted to make this lady one --
> 
> ...


Wow, thats good. Well of course it is. All your work is wonderful.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Shirley, I just love your shawl. Might have to try that one. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Home from the ranch.


Great photos and you obviously enjoyed yourself. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the shrug, I'm rather happy with how it turned out. Getting pictures was a bit of a trick though.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I think I need to clarify a picture from the ranch. I have never and will never shoot or hunt an animal.
> 
> Pontuf


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I am a bit sad tonight - my dear sister ( only one left of my generation in my family) just phoned me and asked me who I was as my number was beside her phone. It is the first time she hasn't known my voice or who I am. I have been expecting it but I feel so badly. I told her who I was, and after talking for a bit she covered up and said 'oh yes, now I know! She seemed to come around a bit and by the time I left she seemed to know who I am.
> 
> She has gone down hill. Alzheimer's and dementia are dreadful diseases.
> 
> ...


Oh how sad. It would be so hard for you and her family. Thoughts with you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is only a little after 4 pm here- but I have had to turn on the lights and my ott to work- Ringo is a bit upset by the thunder! boy is it wet!


I hope we get some one of these days. It still goes all around us but not here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rainy Surrey, UK. We've had briliant sun
> shine all week and today is our local show and it's raining. Typical British weather, although the weatherman has promised it will not be much.
> 
> Sam, I've been looking at my beadidng books to get some ideas on finishing my wingspan. I've also added a bit more to the top to make it into more of a shoulder/neck warmer.
> ...


I am sure we would love to have your receipe please.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Julie, it will be good to be here.
> DH was in Denver for 2 nights last week, he may be again this week, but I don't think Stepmother and I have anywhere we have to go this week, thankfully.


Welcome back! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Home from the ranch.


Good to have you back again Charlotte. Looks like a nice relaxing place to get away for a while. Hope Pontuff doesn't miss his new friend too much


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> As usual, I am late getting to the tea party. I think I will catch up on last weeks, and then move over here! I can't believe it is May! The last few days have been really cool, as low as the 40s F. That is very unusual for May. We have also gone into water conservation. We can water only 1 day a week. Sad thing is that I don't have a sprinkler system so I will have to get it going early so I can get the whole yard covered in one day. My day is Saturday, and since I wasn't good at watering last year, I must this year or I will lose the grass I have. I thought we would be able to hand water, but no that is out as well. Hopefully we will get some rain soon. Looks like a hot, dry summer.


Thats going to be hard work keeping the grass alive with that little watering.
When we had tight water restrcitions a few years ago many people got rid of their lawns and put down artificial grass- but they actually look good not plasticky.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> daralene - if you get your pictures too small then you lose the detail. i was serious - your pictures were the perfect size.
> 
> sam


I agree with Sam- did you decide it was the setting you had the computer on rther than the photo size?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am a bit sad tonight - my dear sister ( only one left of my generation in my family) just phoned me and asked me who I was as my number was beside her phone. It is the first time she hasn't known my voice or who I am. I have been expecting it but I feel so badly. I told her who I was, and after talking for a bit she covered up and said 'oh yes, now I know! She seemed to come around a bit and by the time I left she seemed to know who I am.
> 
> She has gone down hill. Alzheimer's and dementia are dreadful diseases.
> 
> ...


It is terrible watching this happen to those we love. As for so many of us I have seen it with my aunt- it is so hard to keep visiting someone when you know they don't even know who you are.
With my sisters it was watching there bodies go but knowing that mentally they were still pretty much OK (slower to process but still getting there and knowing who people were etc). Had its pluses and minues though. For example just 3 weeks before Sarah died she fully comprehended that Ruth was dying and then that she had died. 1 Sure she knew that she wouldn't be far behind (in fact we thought for a while that they would both go that same week). Sarah knew right up to the last morning what was going on around her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. Forgot to say how lovely your travelling vine scarf is. I have just treated myself to three new knitting books, two on bead knitting and one on lace stitches. Got lots of ideas now! Just need to find the time.


Well you need to learn how to do beading now so you can teach it. Whats the world coming to when the teachers now need to learn what they agree to teach? Says me as I need to learn to knit 2 socks on two circulars so I can teach it sometime next year. But like you I have enough of an idea to know I can do it. . Now I just need to find two circulars of the same size free at the same time (and of course some time! but at this stage I have plenty of time before I need to do it- which may not be a good thing!).

How mean of the weather to go English on you just in time for a Bank Holiday.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I am a bit sad tonight - my dear sister ( only one left of my generation in my family) just phoned me and asked me who I was as my number was beside her phone. It is the first time she hasn't known my voice or who I am. I have been expecting it but I feel so badly. I told her who I was, and after talking for a bit she covered up and said 'oh yes, now I know! She seemed to come around a bit and by the time I left she seemed to know who I am.
> 
> She has gone down hill. Alzheimer's and dementia are dreadful diseases.
> 
> ...


Yes they are terrible. My grandfather went completely senile and was in full time nursing care near us and my grandmother who had alzimers (wrong spelling I know) was in supervised independant care in another home. It was hard for their children to separate them but it ensured best care for them both and only minor stress on them, too far into their ownworlds to be kept together. Both were wellinto their 80s when they died,very quickly and peacefully within momths of each other.

Iamsure I amnot the only one here who understands and you are welcome to vent.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And we have the opposite- looks like we are heading into the rains of winter- there is a tropical cyclone floating around to the north east- will find out soon where it has headed through today. I saved water from the shower, kitchen and laundry over our summer- they can't restrict you using that for your plants!


If that was tc zane, over tip of cape york and decreasing to raindepression. Fortunately, only small and low powered, not one of the cat5 monsters we seem to be seeing more of. Expected to have crossed over and fizzled out.

Hope it wasn't another out of season cyclone.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have been reading about your tea parties for a good while. I enjoy your comments and recipes. But...how does one join the tea party?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam, it sounds like you are finally getting some warm weather. Well, here in Southern California we have been on the news because of the fires and although we are blessed with not having them on our backyard we can certainly smell them. Today is supposed to be alot cooler :lol: :lol: 80 degrees versus 94 which is what we had yesterday and the day before, but get this! we might get rain tomorrow night which is a great help for the firefighters but this weather is nuts! Have a great one and thanks for the recipes, they sound yummy and might try them if and when the grandkids show up. Speaking of grandkids, our oldest graduates from college next weekend so we are going to the graduation in Spokane, Wa. Have a wonderful week.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Spider, it was fun to make and really a very easy pattern. And the yarn I used was only $2.50/skein from Jimmy Beans Wool, not bad at all.


I would say you did great . I need to branch out a little in my knitting, I get a a little braver the more I see. Hope you have a nice day, really a grey looking morning out today.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Angora, your scarf is gorgeous and the beads show up nicely in the picture.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

LBush1144 said:


> I have been reading about your tea parties for a good while. I enjoy your comments and recipes. But...how does one join the tea party?


Welcome! You just add your comments etc. to what's already been said, no formal joining-up required! So please come and join us all at Sam (the wren)'s virtual table for a virtual cuppa and a real talk via the web with fellow KPers the world over.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> We've contacted both major hospitals to see about donating. Only one has responded but still don't know if they can/will use them. We also contacted the womens shelter for abused women & their kids and they said they would like them for winter. Also are going to possibly contact the Housing Authority that directs the low income housing projects in our community. They usually are very receptive to such donations. We figured we needed to start now in order to have a sizable donation by the time it gets cold again. Of course on days like today...some might still wear a hat!


Have a friend in SD who knits all the time and for the woman's shelter she knits up scarves and hats and mittens for the moms and kids so the ones there on Christmas have a gift. When I lived there our little group knit or crocheted squares that were then sewen together into twin sixe blankets for the homeless shelters. It was amazing how many squares a person get could done while driving or sitting and talking and it used up scraps so quickly..
Good to start now. I keep a box and have been using badly flannel that I have stocked pile and made simple recieving blankets and then have knitted or crocheted a hat to match. Then I made some lighter weight cuddle sacks with matching hats, turned in a shopping bag fill a couple of weeks ago. Now like you am thinking about winter so have done a couple of scarves and now onto the hats. Then a relative found another women's clinic that she was going to check if they could use baby things.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Poledra65, love your shrug! Lots of work but beautiful .


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I am a bit sad tonight - my dear sister ( only one left of my generation in my family) just phoned me and asked me who I was as my number was beside her phone. It is the first time she hasn't known my voice or who I am. I have been expecting it but I feel so badly. I told her who I was, and after talking for a bit she covered up and said 'oh yes, now I know! She seemed to come around a bit and by the time I left she seemed to know who I am.
> 
> She has gone down hill. Alzheimer's and dementia are dreadful diseases.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry, what a horrible disease for the family. From the time you hear the word and then have to watch it happen and for them to know it is happening. Before we moved back to the lake I was in a lady's group and we had two ladies at different stages in our group. It was a small group of 12 women. It was so hard, the one was doing well with the medication, but she had a mother and a sister who also had had it and her husband was a physician and was aware of it right away. The other lady was a her best friend and a little older,her husband wouldn't accept what was a happening and wouldn't take her to the dr. We all saw the changes week by week. My father worried about getting it and when he was diagnosed with his terminal cancer he was relieved it wasn't that he would have to deal with. Hugs and prayers go out to you Shirley.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> Yes, I think so, it's a fairly simple pattern, as long as one pays attention to which direction the slash marks for the cables go, it will come together with no problem. I deleted the middle part of the chart and now it is correct. The bobbles are very simple also, I think this is one of those patterns that after someone tries it, they'll be saying to themselves, "that was easy".


It is so lovely. I might try one for my daughter in law. will have to try to do that. I think you did a great job! Shirley


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the shrug, I'm rather happy with how it turned out. Getting pictures was a bit of a trick though.


That is beautiful. I love the color, the design, your work. You've done a great job on that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm thinking about looking into flea collars - they also make frontline for cats - kind of expensive but effective - we use it on the dogs.
> 
> i didn't have any problems in seattle either.
> 
> ...


Sam we gave up on the dog flea collars and now use comfortis a monthly dose. Work better than nothing and helps keep fleas at bay somewhat.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

LBush1144 said:


> I have been reading about your tea parties for a good while. I enjoy your comments and recipes. But...how does one join the tea party?


Welcome! You just joined. All you have to do is join in the conversation. We are glad to have you. Sam keeps the tea on or if you prefer coffee. Grab a cup and sit down with us any time you can.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Spider said:


> Have a friend in SD who knits all the time and for the woman's shelter she knits up scarves and hats and mittens for the moms and kids so the ones there on Christmas have a gift. When I lived there our little group knit or crocheted squares that were then sewen together into twin sixe blankets for the homeless shelters. It was amazing how many squares a person get could done while driving or sitting and talking and it used up scraps so quickly..
> Good to start now. I keep a box and have been using badly flannel that I have stocked pile and made simple recieving blankets and then have knitted or crocheted a hat to match. Then I made some lighter weight cuddle sacks with matching hats, turned in a shopping bag fill a couple of weeks ago. Now like you am thinking about winter so have done a couple of scarves and now onto the hats. Then a relative found another women's clinic that she was going to check if they could use baby things.


Spider can you share the pattern you use for the cuddle sacks?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rainy Surrey, UK. We've had briliant sun
> shine all week and today is our local show and it's raining. Typical British weather, although the weatherman has promised it will not be much.
> 
> Sam, I've been looking at my beadidng books to get some ideas on finishing my wingspan. I've also added a bit more to the top to make it into more of a shoulder/neck warmer.
> ...


Dear Purplefi- we don't mention food around these parts without knowing that Sam will want that recipe- and so do I!!!! I am mostly vegetarian but make exceptions for salmon when it is at a good price!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope we get some one of these days. It still goes all around us but not here.


Must be something to do with the lie of the land, I guess.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> If that was tc zane, over tip of cape york and decreasing to raindepression. Fortunately, only small and low powered, not one of the cat5 monsters we seem to be seeing more of. Expected to have crossed over and fizzled out.
> 
> Hope it wasn't another out of season cyclone.


No this one was definitely to the east of us (and North) but seems to be staying there- but we do have a warning of winds up to 130K for today, (Sunday) into Monday!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is going to be a rainy gloomy weekend here. I really need to go do some grocery shopping but I hate getting out in this weather. Yucky. Maybe I'll just go make a soup of sorts. Definitely calls for some comfort food.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Good morning! Well, at present we have an ice storm happening. Travel is not advised up here. Dont know how many will get out to Mass this morning. Praying that Father Al will have a safe drive in from the main church town where he lives. It is an hour and 20 minutes drive on a good day. I have had no phone call saying he is not able to get here so............plans are to go ahead and play the organ for Mass.

We dont have zucchinis yet in the stores nor up in the gardens (Hah! gardens are not even planted yet!!!) but I do love zucchini's and I am planning on having several zuc plants this year. I have two raised garden beds in the community gardens this year. I will be planting and harvesting some produce for the food bank too. People love the fresh green and yellow beans so do I. I will be planting lots of those. They are so easy to freeze as well! Planting lots of pickling cucs and table cucs. Mom bought some butterball lettuce seeds the other day and I look forward to munching on them! Mom also has two raised garden beds at the community gardens. We will work them together. 

I plan to do some more knitting on the wingspan. I am on the white wing at the moment. I am alternating the wings with red and white yarns. It is coming out really pretty.

ttyl, have a great day folks! Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

LBush1144 said:


> I have been reading about your tea parties for a good while. I enjoy your comments and recipes. But...how does one join the tea party?


You just did join us, by speaking up! Sam has this marvelous virtual table that expands to fit all of us, and a magic teapot, and coffee pot that never run dry- besides we all bring our favourite brew. We would love to hear more of what you are knitting, or other craft activities, and we enjoy offering support for those who need somewhere to vent ( not that I am suggesting that you need to!!!!)


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Shirley, so sorry to hear about your sister deteriorating, such a hard thing to watch I'm sure. I can't even imagine how hard that is on her children.


Ditto


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Just popped in while I have a few minutes to share this recipe I found on my Facebook this morning. Hope everyone is Ok, sending prayers and positive thoughts to all. take care lyn xx

EASY PEANUT BUTTER FUDGE

2 sticks butter
1 cup creamy peanut butter
1 tsp. vanilla
1 lb. powdered sugar

Melt the butter and peanut butter (you may 

use microwave). Stir in vanilla. Beat in 

powdered sugar. Quickly spread into a 

buttered 8x8-inch square buttered dish. 

Chill to set. Cut into 64 squares.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Another cool rainy day here. We are watching Invasion of the Body Snatchers, which I have never seen. 

Pontuf good shooting! Glad you all had a good time. DH has been looking for a gun then says will teach me to shoot. Just targets nothing living!

Purplefi would love to have your receipt for salmon please.

Poledra love the shrug! I have never done charts will it be row by row also?

Shirley, prayers and peaceful thoughts for you and your sister.

We use frontline on the dogs and dont seem to have a problem. Our cats dont go out so we dont put anything on them. We dont have much issue with ticks in our yard, my mom has a pretty wooded back yard by the river and has to watch for them.

We have city wide garage sales today and the Red Carpet Corridor celebration for Route 66 is going on this weekend, hopefully it will warm up. Everyone enjoy the rest of your weekend, i know im forgetting someone, im sorry.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the shrug, I'm rather happy with how it turned out. Getting pictures was a bit of a trick though.


That is beautiful , nice deep color love it


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spider can you share the pattern you use for the cuddle Gwen it was a free pattern I found when I first started knitting. It is so easy.
> You need a size 13US 16 inch circular needle
> 150g/5.3oz worsted weight yarn
> Working with two strands of yarn together ,co 44stitsches loosely.
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Great news Angora for Ben ! Prayers are answered.
> 
> Pontuf


Ditto :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I can, I'll write them up over the next week as I need to get a crochet pattern written out for a young girl I know in Texas that wants to make a purse but is not sure about the charts. I'll just dedicate an afternoon to them and knock them out.


Poledra65; sounds like something new to learn. :-D


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Ditto


shirley, sorry about your sister, we have just been through that, and i feel your pain,enjoy your time with her and find lots of time to be with her, you won't regret the memories.
sam, when you said in the beginning of the t party, your a grazer, my gran was notorious for grazing, you could ask gran do you want a plate, she would say, no i just want a bite, well she could just graze and nibble a bowl of something away in a heartbeat, and never realize it. :mrgreen: 
love love love the traveling vice scarf and the yarn its made out of is just beautiful. 
sorlenna, your avatar is one cool looking cat. 
designer, what a very thoughtful gift for the elderly lady. 
i don't know what we are gonna do today, its bjs day off and right now we are making the coffee disapear and he is watching his cartoons, his fav. sat activity in the morn. kids got nothing over on him. he still loves to watch them when he has tme.
its very chilly and still sorta dreary looking here, i don't know, maybe the sun will come out some today, it looks more promising than yesterday by far. i am watching the birds at my feeders this morn. the little downy woodpecker is making his rounds. i may move the pole with the two thistle feeders hanging on it for the yellow finches as they make their way through our area to the front, i saw a couple there, seems they are not finding them here where the others hang. 
marianne, i am sorry about your aunt, i know it was somthing your family was expecting, but it doesn't make it any easier. sorry your not gonna be able to come to our area, hope you keep mom busy and have a good visit with your son and get her mind off it. what fun you and gwenie must have when you get together, both of you have such great personalities, and you know it must be so much more if it comes through in writing. well friends gonna go find what ever the kit. holds for some breakfast. i will check back later. ;-)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gave myself a MH day yesterday and went to The Trail of a Hundred Giants, a sequoia grove about two hours from here. Spent hours in the quiet Forrest. Well not so quiet as we were blessed with a pileated woodpecker. What joy. Very healing. You can even stand inside the trunk in the some of the trees. Very dry for this time of year. Did see several snow plants, two mushrooms, wild currant, flannel bush and desert candles blooming. A glorious day.
Desert Joy
Will post pics.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Gave myself a MH day yesterday and went to The Trail of a Hundred Giants, a sequoia grove about two hours from here. Spent hours in the quiet Forrest. Well not so quiet as we were blessed with a pileated woodpecker. What joy. Very healing. You can even stand inside the trunk in the some of the trees. Very dry for this time of year. Did see several snow plants, two mushrooms, wild currant, flannel bush and desert candles blooming. A glorious day.
> Desert Joy
> Will post pics.


Nature some how has that effect, when in the mist of it. I have always went to the park to find me time, early in the morn, or in the mountains, I pray healing and peace for you.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow, 14 pages already! Central New York has been enjoying a real spring for about 10 days - in the 70's and sunny. I can remember snow on Mother's Day a few years ago - about 6", so my sympathies to those who are still having the cold weather.
Angora, gorgeous scarf, my TV is only about 12"-it is gray and white with sequins - it'll be pretty if I ever get it finished! I'll be finished baby sitting about the first week in June, so I;ll be able to knit during the day.
Nana Caren, How is the little baby? I think you said he(?) is at Crouse. They have a Level 4 NICU and the nurses and doctors are the BEST!. My grand daughter spent 97 days there last year - she was 1lb. 6oz. - came home at about 3lbs. 10 oz. That baby couldn't be in better hands.
Sam, my DH is going to love those brownies - I've bookmarked the recipe. I'll make them soon, but today I'm going to play in the dirt - I have a ton of flowers to plant. I
'll check in later- gonna go dig in the garden! Love anad prayers to all, Paula


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i hate to see the fire season start so early - it does not bode well for the rest of the summer and fall. hope you are far away from the fires.
> 
> anxious to see the cape.
> 
> sam


Yes, it is worrisome--last night the weather guy gave the numbers (in the negative, of course) for where we should be with rainfall. It is not good at all, and of course, when it's like this, somebody wants to go around starting fires on purpose. :roll: Ranchers are having to sell off their cattle early again this year as there's no grazing for them. sigh. I'm pretty sure we are safe where we are, though so much is still susceptible. We drove up north on Tuesday and saw a lot of the fire damage from two years ago (the biggest fire ever here) and it's still quite stark and very sobering.



PurpleFi said:


> Would anybody like my recipe for salmon in bitter orange sauce?


You never need ask--just post! Someone will want it, rest assured. 



LBush1144 said:


> I have been reading about your tea parties for a good while. I enjoy your comments and recipes. But...how does one join the tea party?


Welcome!



Pup lover said:


> Another cool rainy day here. We are watching Invasion of the Body Snatchers, which I have never seen.
> 
> We use frontline on the dogs and dont seem to have a problem. Our cats dont go out so we dont put anything on them. We dont have much issue with ticks in our yard, my mom has a pretty wooded back yard by the river and has to watch for them.


Was that the one with Donald Sutherland? I remember that one--it scared the hoozits out of me when I was a kid.

We don't have fleas or ticks here, so at least there's one benefit to living in a dry climate (we don't have them in good rain years, either--the Boys are quite happy about that). The only time/place we have mosquitoes is summer, down by the river.

I'm having a cuppa and trying to gear up for the day. He's going in to work late today so it's a slow morning--not a bad thing!

Julie, Shirley, Marianne, and anyone else who needs one: {{{BIG HUG}}} Sending good thoughts for all.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Sam! I am pleasantly surprised to find that someone at KP may actually live close to me! You mentioned your daughter going to prom in Ft. Wayne, so I take it you live close to Ft. Wayne. I live in Huntington, IN, which is about 25 miles SW of Ft. Wayne!


----------



## Kalic0 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you for posting the recipes. I look forward to trying them. We are gluten and dairy free due to family digestive issues, but these are really adaptible with few or no substitutions. Love that!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I keep looking at this beautiful shrug. I have to make this!I love this yarn too. Poledra what yarn did you use?
> 
> pontuf


Universal Yarns Inc. Classic Chunky in Mulberry. 
I ordered it from Jimmy Beans Wool.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Dowager said:


> Sam! I am pleasantly surprised to find that someone at KP may actually live close to me! You mentioned your daughter going to prom in Ft. Wayne, so I take it you live close to Ft. Wayne. I live in Huntington, IN, which is about 25 miles SW of Ft. Wayne!


Dowager, I don' actually live close to you, but we did have a summer cottage on Lake James, just outside of Angola, so at least I'm somewhat familiar with the area. From what I understand, Sam is 30-50 miles over the border from you - equidistant from Ft. Wayne and Toledo. Am I right Sam?


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Angora: love the scarf! Love the pix of the scarf on he tree branch.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the shrug, I'm rather happy with how it turned out. Getting pictures was a bit of a trick though.


I think that is one of the prettiest shrugs I have seen. Just love it. Beautiful job Poledra. :!: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think I mentioned in an earlier post that Memar (sue) and I are starting to do hat for charity. I just finished my first baby hat for our collection. It's so easy and worked up really fast. Now decide if I should put a pom pom on the top. :idea:


So cute and what a lovely thing to do. What did you decide about the pom pom? So nice that you, Sue and I will include Spider too, are doing this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds like me Pontuf. I like target practice, though haven't done it in many years now with so much hand trouble. Never could go hunting. My dad bred and trained pointers/retrievers.


My uncle was training me to shoot when I lived with him and my aunt. They went hunting for what they ate up there. I never did have to shoot an animal, but I used to eat meat so guess it was honest and a means of surviving. Being a vegetarian now has changed my thinking, but I do understand those who do hunt and those who would or never could do it. Think my mother would have been a vegetarian if she had to hunt. If we even mentioned what animal the meat was from she couldn't eat it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> We've contacted both major hospitals to see about donating. Only one has responded but still don't know if they can/will use them. We also contacted the womens shelter for abused women & their kids and they said they would like them for winter. Also are going to possibly contact the Housing Authority that directs the low income housing projects in our community. They usually are very receptive to such donations. We figured we needed to start now in order to have a sizable donation by the time it gets cold again. Of course on days like today...some might still wear a hat!


Hi Gwenie, when I worked in the NICU and they got donations, one thing they mentioned was that if they took a donation from me I would probably have to be in a group as they need enough to give to everyone equally and continually. So many... so if a hospital is your goal, that might play a part. Our Knitting Guild that I just joined, it turns out, are the ones that donated to the hospital where I volunteered. With about 500 members, I can see how they kept the NICU in stock with baby outfits and blankets.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I am a bit sad tonight - my dear sister ( only one left of my generation in my family) just phoned me and asked me who I was as my number was beside her phone. It is the first time she hasn't known my voice or who I am. I have been expecting it but I feel so badly. I told her who I was, and after talking for a bit she covered up and said 'oh yes, now I know! She seemed to come around a bit and by the time I left she seemed to know who I am.
> 
> She has gone down hill. Alzheimer's and dementia are dreadful diseases.
> 
> ...


So sad Shirley. A horrible disease. I send you a hug and some flowers.

Pontuf, sad that your special aunt has this too. I know Lurker knows the ravages of Fale's loss of memory too. Hugs to all of you who have loved one's suffering from Alzheimer's and other Brain diseases.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello all!

So sorry to hear of the continuing struggles for you/family/friends. Prayers and hugs for you all!!!!!!!!

I am continuing to work on a seamless version of my little sweater (picture posted toward the end of the last tea party). I think I am going to change the neck from a 1x1 rib to just knit and let it roll...stretchier for getting a head through the opening  Next time, I may plan to try to not weave the shoulder seam (on one side) together and then knit button holes and attach buttons for easier on and off of the sweater. Then I can do what I want with the neck...such fun! 

My physical went well yesterday...couple little areas of concern - cholesterol is creeping up...have to be a good girl and recheck bloodwork in 6 months. If I can't control it with diet, I will be having the discussion about medications to bring it down - ugh! Also, calcium was high this time. My brother had the same thing happen at about my age and had one of the 3 nodes of his parathyroid removed. That took care of the high calcium level for him. My doc ordered more bloodwork yesterday and I told her of my brother's history...we will see what the results are early next week.

I was very sad to wake up to the grass being covered with snow yesterday morning (May 3rd). As the day progressed, the snow turned to rain and it all went away. Seems the storm that hit our friends to the south and east of me backed up and gave us a little taste here in the Twin Cities...such crazy weather! Today is rainy and while I should be doing some work, it is more fun to find something fun to do on a rainy day. There is an international festival at the Minneapolis Convention Center today that might be kind of fun. Dear husband is checking out this weekend's events in the newspaper now. I'm not very hungry this morning so think a piece of fruit will be just fine. 

Sam, the almond power bars sound yummy. 

Spider, where/when did you live in South Dakota? Dear husband and I lived in Huron in 1980 for 3 months right after we were married. His first job, right out of college, was manager of the Montgomery Wards store in Huron, SD. We got too homesick and ended back in the Twin Cities and have lived in the same general area ever since.

Wishing you all a lighter load, fewer worries, more happiness, less sickness/pain and your favorite "cuppa" whenever you want it


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I am continuing to work on a seamless version of my little sweater (picture posted toward the end of the last tea party). I think I am going to change the neck from a 1x1 rib to just knit and let it roll...stretchier for getting a head through the opening  Next time, I may plan to try to not weave the shoulder seam (on one side) together and then knit button holes and attach buttons for easier on and off of the sweater. Then I can do what I want with the neck...such fun!
> 
> My physical went well yesterday...couple little areas of concern - cholesterol is creeping up...have to be a good girl and recheck bloodwork in 6 months. If I can't control it with diet, I will be having the discussion about medications to bring it down - ugh!


My first "real project" when I was learning to knit was a baby sweater with the button holes across one shoulder. It came out too small for a real baby (and didn't know any then anyway--it was in the book, so I did it, lol), but by golly, I finished it. No idea where it ever went!

Bub's been on cholesterol med for a while now and it really has helped, but I hope you're able to manage with diet. I happen to be rather "pill resistant" myself.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

LBush1144 said:


> I have been reading about your tea parties for a good while. I enjoy your comments and recipes. But...how does one join the tea party?


Hi LBush, you just did. Welcome :thumbup:


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, I must confess big time here! My idea and the practice of grazing when I am not up to cooking for one always involves peanut butter, rye toast, and something cold to drink! oh, I often throw the toaster and a dill pickle into the equation too. Of course the lil dog thinks she needs to graze too so we share. hahaha, can not do with out the pb! Zoe


Thought I was the only person who liked peanut butter on rye toast...a glass of milk with it and I am a happy camper.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Every time I think spring is her it turns cold again. Yesterday it was almost 70 f. and today you need a jacket. My poor little pepper seedlings are hanging in there but growing very slowly. The plants already in the garden are doing well but again very slow. Guess it will warm up someday . My DH went mushrooming yesterday and found a mesh citrus bag full of morels. At least that is a good sign of spring. Guess we just hold on and hang in until it happens.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker, you must be so glad to be getting rain, but hope it won't be too much since you mentioned winter is your rainy time. Poor Ringo with the thunder. 

Sorlenna, here you are with the worst drought and a fire. Not a good combination. Hope nobody will be hurt and that all animals will be safe.

PurpleFi, what a shame with it raining on the day of the show. Hope you will have some photos to share as it would be fun to see what it is like. Of course you may share your recipes with us. It is understood that we want them. Thank you for asking and hopefully for sharing. :thumbup: Thank you for the compliment. I have done beading on knitting but didn't know the right way. Sewed each one on individually. That is something I want to do too and have looked on You Tube. Learned that I need to be aware of the size of the hole in the bead and the size needed for the yarn. Lace and beads go together so well. I cheated on this one. The yarn came with the sequins. 

Darowil, so sad to lose your sisters and so close together. There is no easy way. So hard to go through.

Patocenizo, have fun at the graduation and a safe trip to and from. Hope all stay safe from the fires!

Thank you MawMaw. Appreciate that. Isn't it fun when we knit something we can get immediate encouragement. My granddaughter said she thought it was plain. Think that is because it wasn't pink. LOL

Zoe, an ice storm. Oh no. Please don't fall!!! Wish the priest had called to say mass was off.

Pup Lover, that garage sale must be something to see!

Southern Gal, so great to see you posting again. Welcome back and hope you get the sunny day you were wishing for today.

Sassafras, what a special, special day for you. I love trees and always felt they were healing and as a child I felt they understood what I was feeling and going through.

Grandmapaula, thank you, and your traveling vine sounds so lovely in that color. Can't wait to see photos of it. So wonderful that your wee grandbaby is doing so well.

Hi Kalico and welcome all new faces around the table. In fact I need to go get a new pot of coffee and tea pot for all of you. Be right back. :wink: 

NYBev, thank you so much and welcome to the tea party.

Gottasch, that festival sounds like fun. Hope you have a great day whatever you decide to do. Glad that rain wasn't the freezing kind like Zoe got.

Zoe and Ann Barr, love rye and love PB, so will have to give it a try. I know you will think I'm crazy Ann, but I love my PB with onion and sambaal oolek, a hot sauce. Must be from a former life.:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Wishing you all a fabulous day. If I didn't mention your name then please take a big hug from me. You all mean a lot to me and you make my day so special. Thank you for the KTP Sam.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

That is beautiful. I can't wait to try making it. I am not a crocheter so I might have to figure out another border or just be simple. If I had more time I might consider tackling the task of learning crochet but I have been working 50-70 hours a week. I try to knit at least 10 minutes each day to destress. Usually I get started and have to force myself to set it down after a half hour so I can get some sleep.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 3 May 13
> 
> Warmer weather has arrived  I mowed without a shirt on today. It was lovely feeling the warm sun on my back. The grass was really long  Alex spent several hours raking the back yard which was the longest. Plus it is where the children play so it helps to keep the grass out of the house if we rake it. Also gets him off the couch.
> 
> ...


Thank you soooooooo much for the recipes!! Especially the power bars!! Looks like great trail snacks coming my way!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Here is my Traveling Vine. I hope everyone has seen the scarves on the Traveling Vine Parade as there are so many beautiful ones and several by our own KTP members. I love this and if the snow comes this way, I may just be a tad happy to get to wear this lovely scarf. This is my favorite thing I have ever knit. Julie's Workshop was great.
> 
> Surprise to make it on the first page. Yippee. Hope everybody will have a fabulous week to come. Glorious, perfect weather today as you can see from the photos.
> 
> Oh my, I have to see how to get the photos smaller again. Can anybody tell me how to do that. I don't know what I did before. I have a Mac. I know you don't want them really small but this is really big.


This is just beautiful!!! Wow!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Morels! What a treat! How lucky for you!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi all,

Just popped in to say I am home from my trip. We had a good time with family and saw some longtime friends. 
The memorial service went well even though the frigid WY wind blew. At least we missed all the big snow. 
I will have to go back to page one and read up to see what is happening with everyone. 

EJ


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think I mentioned in an earlier post that Memar (sue) and I are starting to do hat for charity. I just finished my first baby hat for our collection. It's so easy and worked up really fast. Now decide if I should put a pom pom on the top. :idea:


Do you have the pattern for this hat. Our church knits for charity and we make hats and baby sweaters. Always looking for fast and simple patterns. I get bored doing the exact same thing over and over so I try different things.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Home from the ranch.


Oh I am sooooo wanting to come visit now, LOL.. Love your pictures!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Spider, it was fun to make and really a very easy pattern. And the yarn I used was only $2.50/skein from Jimmy Beans Wool, not bad at all.


I love your shrug!! Such a talented group we have :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> We've contacted both major hospitals to see about donating. Only one has responded but still don't know if they can/will use them. We also contacted the womens shelter for abused women & their kids and they said they would like them for winter. Also are going to possibly contact the Housing Authority that directs the low income housing projects in our community. They usually are very receptive to such donations. We figured we needed to start now in order to have a sizable donation by the time it gets cold again. Of course on days like today...some might still wear a hat!


Love the hat, I need to start one for the box also.. after I get caught up with all that I need to finish of course, lets see, a bear, a pillow cover, (both need to be finished for Mother's Day) Daniel's tie, the traveling vine, wingspan.. bibs for Allison.. another blanket.. hmmmm yep, I can get one cast on at least, ROFL.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I am a bit sad tonight - my dear sister ( only one left of my generation in my family) just phoned me and asked me who I was as my number was beside her phone. It is the first time she hasn't known my voice or who I am. I have been expecting it but I feel so badly. I told her who I was, and after talking for a bit she covered up and said 'oh yes, now I know! She seemed to come around a bit and by the time I left she seemed to know who I am.
> 
> She has gone down hill. Alzheimer's and dementia are dreadful diseases.
> 
> ...


{{{{{{{{Shirley}}}}}}} hugs for you my dear, I know this is hard.. keeping you and yours in prayers.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

LBush1144 said:


> I have been reading about your tea parties for a good while. I enjoy your comments and recipes. But...how does one join the tea party?


You just did :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Welcome!!


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think I mentioned in an earlier post that Memar (sue) and I are starting to do hat for charity. I just finished my first baby hat for our collection. It's so easy and worked up really fast. Now decide if I should put a pom pom on the top. :idea:


Gwenie, love the little hat! A cute embellishment for the top is a tassle which is sew uupside down. The top, round part of the tassle is attached directly to the hat. The tassle falls open. Reminds me of cascading fireworks. Especially cute on toddlers as the tassle bounces as they toddle along!

Shelty lover


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Gwenniepooh! Glad to hear about your Dad raising Pointers. One of my shelter dogs I adopted, named Hunter, is part Lab and part Pointer. Has the Lab shaped head, but pure Pointer body. Has some natural hunting instincts too! He is a house dog, but twice when he has been out in the yard has caught birds and brought them to me, without harming so much as a feather! Seemed disappointed when I encouraged him to let them go, though I told him he was a good boy. I also can't walk him because he won't "heel". Insists on walking a zig-zag course in front of me to flush the game! Whether it be bushes, fire hydrants, squirrels or neighborhood children! *LOL*

Pictures attached.

His companion is part Beagle and part Chihuahua. Quite a combination let me tell you!

So anyway, what can you tell me about pointers and their characteristics, and the best ways to handle them?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gave myself a MH day yesterday and went to The Trail of a Hundred Giants, a sequoia grove about two hours from here. Spent hours in the quiet Forrest. Well not so quiet as we were blessed with a pileated woodpecker. What joy. Very healing. You can even stand inside the trunk in the some of the trees. Very dry for this time of year. Did see several snow plants, two mushrooms, wild currant, flannel bush and desert candles blooming. A glorious day.
> Desert Joy
> Will post pics.


I love the sound of your MH day! Wish I had somewhere easy to reach that I could go- especially with the dogs- the beaches are mostly off limits- NZ'ers tend to prefer cats- there are very tight restrictions on where you can excercise dogs- the closest I get is the 'tiki tour' long route round to the local shops, where I get to see the harbour and the hills- takes time, but is worth it! Hope something is resolving in the physical issues area...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Our weather is dreary, has been for the last few days and not expected to clear until Tuesday. I know I should not complain as so many need the rains in their areas, sure wish I had a huge fan to blow it your way!! I asked a distant neighbor if he needed any hay, if so he could come cut my back field, LOL. It is that deep and I just mowed on Tuesday!! 
Daniel came in yesterday evening, was good to have him here, helped to brighten all the moods for sure. He and a friend are going to a concert tonight, the Atlanta Symphony with Piano soloist, Inon Barnaton playing Beethoven. I just brushed out his tux and his "friend" emailed a picture of her in her dress.. all sleek black with a beautiful sequined bodice.. my I hope someone takes a picture of the couple!! 
Our phone batteries are finally recharged, we've had so many phone calls the last few days that Mom literally had to change out the phones to be able to keep talking! But it has quieted down and she is resting more comfortably today. Her appetite is returning and she is once again making her little jokes and talking and fussing at her tv.. LOL. 
I put a roast in the crockpot, nothing fancy just the roast, potato, carrots, celery, added some red wine and a can of cream of mushroom soup. Oh and dry onion soup mix also.. a bit of beef stock and put it on to slow cook all day.. it's what's for dinner.. LOL. 
Have a wonderful day/evening know that I always have your back, even when ya don't really need it!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> My uncle was training me to shoot when I lived with him and my aunt. They went hunting for what they ate up there. I never did have to shoot an animal, but I used to eat meat so guess it was honest and a means of surviving. Being a vegetarian now has changed my thinking, but I do understand those who do hunt and those who would or never could do it. Think my mother would have been a vegetarian if she had to hunt. If we even mentioned what animal the meat was from she couldn't eat it.


It is not only the hunting Angora- I kept hens for years- but when one went broody, and we let her sit on a clutch of eggs- 6 were male and one only was a hen- I was physically not strong enough to kill them by the method my father used- which does not end up with a headless chook rushing around the garden- which I felt would scare the kids un-necessarily, I got help in the slaughter- but the kids went vegetarian very shortly afterwards. I have had to butcher a cow, sheep, pig, as well as sorting out preparing hens and ducks for the table- it is not a task for the squeamish, and in MHO meat eaters ought to be able to front up to the consequences of their habit, not just leave it to the butcher- I feel quite justified in being mainly vegetarian- I do eat a little fish though- and went on many fishing expeditions as a child/teenager.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> So sad Shirley. A horrible disease. I send you a hug and some flowers.
> 
> Pontuf, sad that your special aunt has this too. I know Lurker knows the ravages of Fale's loss of memory too. Hugs to all of you who have loved one's suffering from Alzheimer's and other Brain diseases.


Glorious (magnolia?)


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice grouping. I haven't gone target shooting since we left Az in 1982. I can't honestly say I miss it; I participated only because it was something DH and I could do together. That and fishing which I loved. Sure miss that man.


Pontuf said:


> Home from the ranch.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Here are a few pics of Trail of a Hundred Giants, sequoia grove.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker, you must be so glad to be getting rain, but hope it won't be too much since you mentioned winter is your rainy time. Poor Ringo with the thunder.
> 
> Fortunately Ringo is maturing- as is the puppy nextdoor- They tend to stand in one spot and bark- which is better than racing up and down the mud path. With the thunder it is a matter of reassuring them that they are good boys to tell me about it, and help them calm down. The surface flooding I get is not too bad- so far- the local 'creek' is well culverted, and a good 1/4 of a mile away. It would flood the Guide Dog Kennels before it got to us! That is built right on the bank of the creek.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is not only the hunting Angora- I kept hens for years- but when one went broody, and we let her sit on a clutch of eggs- 6 were male and one only was a hen- I was physically not strong enough to kill them by the method my father used- which does not end up with a headless chook rushing around the garden- which I felt would scare the kids un-necessarily, I got help in the slaughter- but the kids went vegetarian very shortly afterwards. I have had to butcher a cow, sheep, pig, as well as sorting out preparing hens and ducks for the table- it is not a task for the squeamish, and in MHO meat eaters ought to be able to front up to the consequences of their habit, not just leave it to the butcher- I feel quite justified in being mainly vegetarian- I do eat a little fish though- and went on many fishing expeditions as a child/teenager.


I have long said if people had to process their own meat, the world would probably have a lot more vegetarians. I have done those things, too, and you're right--it's not for the squeamish. I grew up in a family of hunters, and I have cleaned a lot of different things. It certainly can change one's perspective.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Here are a few pics of Trail of a Hundred Giants, sequoia grove.


It is always of interest to see the world through another's eyes! Thanks for posting these, Sassafras!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have long said if people had to process their own meat, the world would probably have a lot more vegetarians. I have done those things, too, and you're right--it's not for the squeamish. I grew up in a family of hunters, and I have cleaned a lot of different things. It certainly can change one's perspective.


well said!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Here are a few pics of Trail of a Hundred Giants, sequoia grove.


Thanks for sharing--I have always wanted to see those trees. Someday, I hope!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well you need to learn how to do beading now so you can teach it. Whats the world coming to when the teachers now need to learn what they agree to teach? Says me as I need to learn to knit 2 socks on two circulars so I can teach it sometime next year. But like you I have enough of an idea to know I can do it. . Now I just need to find two circulars of the same size free at the same time (and of course some time! but at this stage I have plenty of time before I need to do it- which may not be a good thing!).
> 
> How mean of the weather to go English on you just in time for a Bank Holiday.


I am getting such a kick out of the ladies who agree to teach a class- they immediately buy the yarn , write everything down 3 or 4 of them have pm'd me that they learned more when they knit the project in preparation than they ever had. I think it is the fact that you don't know what people are going to ask.

The workshops are fun for everyone. Amazing the people like Darowil, who come back for more - which sure makes my life easier.

Hats off to all the teachers who are willing to do this for us.

Our numbers are getting higher and higher - nearly 2200 subscribed members, and that doesn't even touch all those who lurk which I would think are double the number who sign in the classes. unbelievable.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pontuf



Edith M said:


> Nice grouping. I haven't gone target shooting since we left Az in 1982. I can't honestly say I miss it; I participated only because it was something DH and I could do together. That and fishing which I loved. Sure miss that man.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Edith. We fly fish too , catch and release . No one gets hurt. Yes DH and I share fly fishing, and golf. He likes target shooting , I rarely go.

Pontuf

Pontuf



Edith M said:


> Nice grouping. I haven't gone target shooting since we left Az in 1982. I can't honestly say I miss it; I participated only because it was something DH and I could do together. That and fishing which I loved. Sure miss that man.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Pammie is your dog a Great Dane?
> 
> Pontuf


No, he is a big labradoodle. He was supposed to weigh between 35-45 pounds, but last time he weighed at the vet's, he was 90! His sisters are 25 and 35 pounds. I don't know why he is so big! Maybe mama stepped out on dad! But he is so sweet and I just couldn't survive without him! I also have a 6 pound pomeranian.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

And we love roadtrips


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

He's a beauty! And I bet your pomeranian is too

Pontuf

f


pammie1234 said:


> No, he is a big labradoodle. He was supposed to weigh between 35-45 pounds, but last time he weighed at the vet's, he was 90! His sisters are 25 and 35 pounds. I don't know why he is so big! Maybe mama stepped out on dad! But he is so sweet and I just couldn't survive without him! I also have a 6 pound pomeranian.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well , we had a lovely lunch looking at Mt. Rundle on Friday. It was so peaceful and quiet. There was a lot of snow on the peaks - much more than usual for this time of the year. 

Here are 3 pictures i took. One of Mt. Rundle, one of Lake Louise and on of the peaks in the distance. such a nice, relaxing time.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Edith where did u live in Arizona?

You left AZ the year DH and I got married

Pontuf

quote=Edith M]Nice grouping. I haven't gone target shooting since we left Az in 1982. I can't honestly say I miss it; I participated only because it was something DH and I could do together. That and fishing which I loved. Sure miss that man.[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I love your hiking pictures sassafras. Are these giant sequoias?

Pontuf

uote=sassafras123]Here are a few pics of Trail of a Hundred Giants, sequoia grove.[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I confess I'm a lurker.......

Pontuf

..quote=Designer123 am getting such a kick out of the ladies who agree to teach a class- they immediately buy the yarn , write everything down 3 or 4 of them have pm'd me that they learned more when they knit the project in preparation than they ever had. I think it is the fact that you don't know what people are going to ask.

The workshops are fun for everyone. Amazing the people like Darowil, who come back for more - which sure makes my life easier.

Hats off to all the teachers who are willing to do this for us.

Our numbers are getting higher and higher - nearly 2200 subscribed members, and that doesn't even touch all those who lurk which I would think are double the number who sign in the classes. unbelievable.[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I love your hiking pictures sassafras. Are these giant sequoias?
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Love the trees so glorious! Cleaned out fridge, cleaned kitchen, made frozen raviol n homemade sauce, and a chicken cassarole for the week. Now its nap time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Well , we had a lovely lunch looking at Mt. Rundle on Friday. It was so peaceful and quiet. There was a lot of snow on the peaks - much more than usual for this time of the year.
> 
> Here are 3 pictures i took. One of Mt. Rundle, one of Lake Louise and on of the peaks in the distance. such a nice, relaxing time.


Lovely, but it also looks cold!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is not only the hunting Angora- I kept hens for years- but when one went broody, and we let her sit on a clutch of eggs- 6 were male and one only was a hen- I was physically not strong enough to kill them by the method my father used- which does not end up with a headless chook rushing around the garden- which I felt would scare the kids un-necessarily, I got help in the slaughter- but the kids went vegetarian very shortly afterwards. I have had to butcher a cow, sheep, pig, as well as sorting out preparing hens and ducks for the table- it is not a task for the squeamish, and in MHO meat eaters ought to be able to front up to the consequences of their habit, not just leave it to the butcher- I feel quite justified in being mainly vegetarian- I do eat a little fish though- and went on many fishing expeditions as a child/teenager.


I still feel the terror of being chased by a headless chicken as a child. Well, in my mind it was chasing me and I was off screaming my own head off.

Yes, magnolia? Flowers are all gone now but petals on the deck are giving out the sweet fragrance. Now the crabapple is in bloom and I photographed my scarf on that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I still feel the terror of being chased by a headless chicken as a child. Well, in my mind it was chasing me and I was off screaming my own head off.


And sometimes the perpetrator is laughing their head off, at the child's fear. Not good.

The magnolia was magnificent, mine is so tiny in comparison!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Well , we had a lovely lunch looking at Mt. Rundle on Friday. It was so peaceful and quiet. There was a lot of snow on the peaks - much more than usual for this time of the year.
> 
> Here are 3 pictures i took. One of Mt. Rundle, one of Lake Louise and on of the peaks in the distance. such a nice, relaxing time.


I actually could smell the clean fresh air as I looked at these photos. I do hope to visit there myself on our 50th. Might end up being later, but we are aiming for our 50th and then on up to Alaska. Thank you so much Designer and those of you who also share your travels and places where you live. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Love the trees so glorious! Cleaned out fridge, cleaned kitchen, made frozen raviol n homemade sauce, and a chicken cassarole for the week. Now its nap time.


Wow, your energy has returned. Bravo Pup lover. Nap well deserved. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Edith, I'm sure the memories are wonderful and the missing so hard. Hugs Dear.

Sassafrass, those plants are so beautiful. Have never seen that before. Amazing. Then the majestic sequoias. I remember being surprised at how the bark was different from other trees and the feeling that these trees were ancient. If only we knew all they had experienced. When I watched a Bonsai expert from Japan work on a tree like this he had picked the one that had survived being run over by tractors and then grown out of the mud and gone through fire and drought. The story was told in the bark and shape. It was the most beautiful one. Perhaps this is how people are if we don't get bitter. I like to say if we don't get bitter we get better, and then I add, but there are some good vinegars too. ;-) 

Designer, you have certainly found a passion. You are a teacher and an inspirer of teachers. What a wonderful thing you have done for us. Thank you so much for these workshops and thank you to all the teachers helping us. I never thought I could do some of these things. Hugs

Ok, now I need to say good-bye and get on with my day. Just watched the most inspirational video/documentary by an Australian man who decided to get his health back by eating healthy. He came to the States and started with a doctor's appointment and traveled across the country inspiring others. He actually saved the life of a truck driver at one of the truck stops. Not at the moment he met him but he told the man if he ever needed help to call him and the man did call him, but after he'd flown back to Australia. Can you believe he answered the call and flew back to the States to help this man. Now this truck driver is inspiring others to better their health. DH & I actually had tears in our eyes it was so inspiring. The man doing the documentary and this man lost loads of weight, got off all their medications and looked at least 20 years younger. He sure speaks well for our Australian family on here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hi Gwenie, when I worked in the NICU and they got donations, one thing they mentioned was that if they took a donation from me I would probably have to be in a group as they need enough to give to everyone equally and continually. So many... so if a hospital is your goal, that might play a part. Our Knitting Guild that I just joined, it turns out, are the ones that donated to the hospital where I volunteered. With about 500 members, I can see how they kept the NICU in stock with baby outfits and blankets.


Thank you for that input. I hadn't thought of that view point. I'll talk to Sue about it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

shelty lover said:


> Gwenie, love the little hat! A cute embellishment for the top is a tassle which is sew uupside down. The top, round part of the tassle is attached directly to the hat. The tassle falls open. Reminds me of cascading fireworks. Especially cute on toddlers as the tassle bounces as they toddle along!
> 
> Shelty lover


Love that idea. Did you make a tassle using the same weight yarn?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. We have had beautiful weather (except for the wind) and have managed to get some outside projects finished. Did a major spring cleaning in our bedroom and I feel quite accomplished today. I have a few projects in the last stages and I will post some pictures later this week. I'm so in awe of the TV, shawl and shrug pictures.... talented peeps on here!! Iris in bloom - waiting on my hollyhocks.... thanks Sam and all who make this a safe place to be - luv, AZ Sticks


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What sweet fur babies. I wish I could give you pointers (no pun intended) about raising pointers. I do know know they are very intelligent dogs. I was a youngster when my dad did this. I do remember him use a "fake bird" he made using real feathers attached to a fishing line and rod & reel to teach them to point and then retrieve the game. I know what you mean about them bring you an animal unharmed. One of my dad's best hunters was named Butch; a liver point. He one time brought us a baby rabbit and you couldn't find a wet spot on the rabbit.



Dowager said:


> Gwenniepooh! Glad to hear about your Dad raising Pointers. One of my shelter dogs I adopted, named Hunter, is part Lab and part Pointer. Has the Lab shaped head, but pure Pointer body. Has some natural hunting instincts too! He is a house dog, but twice when he has been out in the yard has caught birds and brought them to me, without harming so much as a feather! Seemed disappointed when I encouraged him to let them go, though I told him he was a good boy. I also can't walk him because he won't "heel". Insists on walking a zig-zag course in front of me to flush the game! Whether it be bushes, fire hydrants, squirrels or neighborhood children! *LOL*
> 
> Pictures attached.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Here are a few pics of Trail of a Hundred Giants, sequoia grove.


Magnificent!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Wow, your energy has returned. Bravo Pup lover. Nap well deserved. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Not sure how much energy has returned just things that have to be done and I am at a point where I can work through the discomfort. Cooked the chicken a few days ago so had to finish it. Couldnt nap so I knitted for a while. Off to catch up again.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hope everyone is having a good weekend. We have had beautiful weather (except for the wind) and have managed to get some outside projects finished. Did a major spring cleaning in our bedroom and I feel quite accomplished today. I have a few projects in the last stages and I will post some pictures later this week. I'm so in awe of the TV, shawl and shrug pictures.... talented peeps on here!! Iris in bloom - waiting on my hollyhocks.... thanks Sam and all who make this a safe place to be - luv, AZ Sticks


Your iris are beautiful AZ!


----------



## tea4two (Oct 20, 2011)

View of the Rockies around Banff Town 

These photos are beautiful. Make me a tad homesick.


----------



## tea4two (Oct 20, 2011)

Beautiful iris. I guess my are blooming and I won't get to see them this season. With the grace of God I'll be home next year and they will bloom for me again.


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love that idea. Did you make a tassle using the same weight yarn?


Not always. I think the color reference is more important than the weight of the yarn. For years, when our grands were little, that was the only embellishment I put on their hats. Now they tell me what and when. They're all growing up!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

AZ, your iris are just gorgeous. 

Thank you so much for sharing them with us. I've not had them for many years now but always thought they were such a prominent part of the spring scenery.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

We were in Morenci. Hubby was hired as a plant electrician 6 months before the mine shut down. It was supposed to be for only a few months but we finally ran out of money, sold what we could to pay off the company store and went back to NY. It took 8 months to find a job and three months later Morenci sent a call back letter. We had had enough and declined.


Pontuf said:


> Edith where did u live in Arizona?
> 
> You left AZ the year DH and I got married
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am a bit sad tonight - my dear sister ( only one left of my generation in my family) just phoned me and asked me who I was as my number was beside her phone. It is the first time she hasn't known my voice or who I am. I have been expecting it but I feel so badly. I told her who I was, and after talking for a bit she covered up and said 'oh yes, now I know! She seemed to come around a bit and by the time I left she seemed to know who I am.
> 
> She has gone down hill. Alzheimer's and dementia are dreadful diseases.
> 
> ...


Oh Shirley that is so sad and hard to bear, I know how you feel as my older sister has Alzheimers. She is due to come for a visit at the end of this month when I will look after her to give my BIL a break. He usually goes and does work for my neighbour in her garden after he has done all the chores I need done. He just enjoys being out in the fresh air and of course no responsibility for my DS. I look after her completely while she is here and it is sooo hard both physically and mentally. At least it gives him a break and he does enjoy having his meals made for him and not having to make any decisions other than what time to go to bed and what time to get up! I sometimes think that in many ways that it must be so hard for him as he has lost the woman he fell in love with and married but her body is still here but the essence of who she was is gone. She calls him grandad as she hears their DGS calling him grandad.
I just keep trying to remember all the good times we had. The main thing for me is she no longer realises who she was and somehow that is a comfort to me.

More and more people seem to be suffering from dementia with very little effective treatment being available. 
That is why it is so important that we eat healthily , excercise both the body and the brain - use it or lose it.
The next time I look at a pattern and think that it will be too difficult for me I am going to say no that is not true I will have a go, it is good for my brain !! I am sure I read somewhere that knitting is good for lowering the BP but probably that is only true when the pattern is going well lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

LBush1144 said:


> I have been reading about your tea parties for a good while. I enjoy your comments and recipes. But...how does one join the tea party?


Welcome- as you have been told simply join in- and add recipes etc as you feel inclined. But I warn you- if you mention a recipe withour giving it you will be asked for it!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Dowager said:


> Gwenniepooh! Glad to hear about your Dad raising Pointers. One of my shelter dogs I adopted, named Hunter, is part Lab and part Pointer. Has the Lab shaped head, but pure Pointer body. Has some natural hunting instincts too! He is a house dog, but twice when he has been out in the yard has caught birds and brought them to me, without harming so much as a feather! Seemed disappointed when I encouraged him to let them go, though I told him he was a good boy. I also can't walk him because he won't "heel". Insists on walking a zig-zag course in front of me to flush the game! Whether it be bushes, fire hydrants, squirrels or neighborhood children! *LOL*
> 
> His companion is part Beagle and part Chihuahua. Quite a combination let me tell you!
> 
> So anyway, what can you tell me about pointers and their characteristics, and the best ways to handle them?


 :-D

Soooo nice, cute pets, and beautiful lady too. :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Well , we had a lovely lunch looking at Mt. Rundle on Friday. It was so peaceful and quiet. There was a lot of snow on the peaks - much more than usual for this time of the year.
> 
> Here are 3 pictures i took. One of Mt. Rundle, one of Lake Louise and on of the peaks in the distance. such a nice, relaxing time.


How beutiful- thisis one area I would to see sometime. Maybe one day I will get there.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Here are a few pics of Trail of a Hundred Giants, sequoia grove.


OMG!!!! That is awesome, those trees WOW, great eye candy :-D


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OH AZ. !I have never seen a bearded iris in Arizona and your bearded iris is exceptional! Your irises are spectacular! You are certainly a Primo Gardner!

You have brought back the very best memories from my Mother's and my Grandmother's gardens. Thank you

Pontuf

Sticks]Hope everyone is having a good weekend. We have had beautiful weather (except for the wind) and have managed to get some outside projects finished. Did a major spring cleaning in our bedroom and I feel quite accomplished today. I have a few projects in the last stages and I will post some pictures later this week. I'm so in awe of the TV, shawl and shrug pictures.... talented peeps on here!! Iris in bloom - waiting on my hollyhocks.... thanks Sam and all who make this a safe place to be - luv, AZ Sticks[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OH AZ. !I have never seen a bearded iris in Arizona and your bearded iris is exceptional! Your irises are spectacular! You are certainly a Primo Gardner!

You have brought back the very best memories from my Mother's and my Grandmother's gardens. Thank you

Pontuf

Sticks]Hope everyone is having a good weekend. We have had beautiful weather (except for the wind) and have managed to get some outside projects finished. Did a major spring cleaning in our bedroom and I feel quite accomplished today. I have a few projects in the last stages and I will post some pictures later this week. I'm so in awe of the TV, shawl and shrug pictures.... talented peeps on here!! Iris in bloom - waiting on my hollyhocks.... thanks Sam and all who make this a safe place to be - luv, AZ Sticks[/quote]


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Well , we had a lovely lunch looking at Mt. Rundle on Friday. It was so peaceful and quiet. There was a lot of snow on the peaks - much more than usual for this time of the year.
> 
> Here are 3 pictures i took. One of Mt. Rundle, one of Lake Louise and on of the peaks in the distance. such a nice, relaxing time.


WOW, I want to go there, so peaceful, thank you for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I still feel the terror of being chased by a headless chicken as a child. Well, in my mind it was chasing me and I was off screaming my own head off.
> 
> Yes, magnolia? Flowers are all gone now but petals on the deck are giving out the sweet fragrance. Now the crabapple is in bloom and I photographed my scarf on that.


Angora, LOL LOL you painted a picture of your self can't stop laughing, :lol:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Wow, your energy has returned. Bravo Pup lover. Nap well deserved. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Another answered prayer


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hope everyone is having a good weekend. We have had beautiful weather (except for the wind) and have managed to get some outside projects finished. Did a major spring cleaning in our bedroom and I feel quite accomplished today. I have a few projects in the last stages and I will post some pictures later this week. I'm so in awe of the TV, shawl and shrug pictures.... talented peeps on here!! Iris in bloom - waiting on my hollyhocks.... thanks Sam and all who make this a safe place to be - luv, AZ Sticks


Oh my great eye candy, love the flowers, thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Raining at the Derby

Better bet on a mudder.

Are you seeing the facinators? LOVE THEM!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What sweet fur babies. I wish I could give you pointers (no pun intended) about raising pointers. I do know know they are very intelligent dogs. I was a youngster when my dad did this. I do remember him use a "fake bird" he made using real feathers attached to a fishing line and rod & reel to teach them to point and then retrieve the game. I know what you mean about them bring you an animal unharmed. One of my dad's best hunters was named Butch; a liver point. He one time brought us a baby rabbit and you couldn't find a wet spot on the rabbit.


Gwennie, I didn't have to teach him to point. He does that all by himself He also herds. He will get beside you and push you where he wants you to go. One of my daughters used to stop by while her daughter was at dance class, and stand in the doorway and chat for a few minutes before she went to pick her up. On e day she came in and stood by my desk while I got and address and phone number for her, and he came over and started pushing her back to the front door where she belonged *LOL*

Another time, I had a seizure during the night, and he went and got my nephew up, and led him downstairs and stood in the doorway where I was and went into perfect point position, as if to say, "There she is, fix it Dad!" *LOL*

Also, when I fell and broke my leg, He would come with me when I got into bed at night, and lay his chin on my belly as if her were tucking me in or something. And both dogs were very careful not to get in my way when I walked around while it was healing, but the moment it was healed, they knew, and immediately ceased being careful of me! *LOL* When I went to the doctor the following week I told him I didn't know what the X-rays showed, but the dogs said it was healed! He laughed and said they were right.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Forgot about the Kentucky Derby! I know the hats were fantastic!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hope everyone is having a good weekend. We have had beautiful weather (except for the wind) and have managed to get some outside projects finished. Did a major spring cleaning in our bedroom and I feel quite accomplished today. I have a few projects in the last stages and I will post some pictures later this week. I'm so in awe of the TV, shawl and shrug pictures.... talented peeps on here!! Iris in bloom - waiting on my hollyhocks.... thanks Sam and all who make this a safe place to be - luv, AZ Sticks


Nice to see spring, as we head into wet autumn/winter


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Dowager said:


> Gwennie, I didn't have to teach him to point. He does that all by himself He also herds. He will get beside you and push you where he wants you to go. One of my daughters used to stop by while her daughter was at dance class, and stand in the doorway and chat for a few minutes before she went to pick her up. On e day she came in and stood by my desk while I got and address and phone number for her, and he came over and started pushing her back to the front door where she belonged *LOL*
> 
> Another time, I had a seizure during the night, and he went and got my nephew up, and led him downstairs and stood in the doorway where I was and went into perfect point position, as if to say, "There she is, fix it
> Also, when I fell and broke my leg, He would come with me when I got into bed at night, and lay his chin on my belly as if her were tucking me in or something. And both dogs were very careful not to get in my way when I walked around while it was healing, but the moment it was healed, they knew, and immediately ceased being careful of me! *LOL* When I went to the doctor the following week I told him I didn't know what the X-rays showed, but the dogs said it was healed! He laughed and said they were right.


That's some dog, I love hearing about the things dogs do. 
:-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Angora: I am jealous. The scarf is fabulous. I would like to know what length you made it as I have yarn that I could use and this type of scarf is my favorite. I am still in the throws of the inflammatory stage of fibro. My legs the most badly affected is the feet. My usual pain regimen is allowing very minimal function.
It has affected several other places as well, but what can one due.
My appetite is also affected and I find myself reminding me to make sure that I get adequate fluids. Food I can do without for quite awhile. I haven't been able to get out of the house again,just splitting the time between bed and chair. I have a rolling desk chair that I can propel myself from one room to the other. Hoping that you are well. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I have had a wonderful day and will continue to have a wonderful weekend. KEHINKLE (Ohio Kathy) is HERE!!! She had a trip to run to GA and drove an additonal 100+ miles and is spending a few days with us.
She is delightful. We are about to attempt blocking her TV. We have a question for you folks. Do you weave in your ends before blocking or after?
I've always done before BUT that doesn't mean it is the best way. We are awaiting anyone's reply.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> great scarf daralene - like the color - and the pictures are the perfect size - i don't think we would want them any smaller.
> 
> you should be very proud of your scarf - well done.
> 
> sam


I agree the size was perfect to allow a real view of the piece. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Come visit! The ranch is only 5 hours from our home in the desert .

Pontuf

We just may take a roadtrip to Durango next week! Love that drive!



Marianne818 said:


> Oh I am sooooo wanting to come visit now, LOL.. Love your pictures!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rainy Surrey, UK. We've had briliant sun
> shine all week and today is our local show and it's raining. Typical British weather, although the weatherman has promised it will not be much.
> 
> Sam, I've been looking at my beadidng books to get some ideas on finishing my wingspan. I've also added a bit more to the top to make it into more of a shoulder/neck warmer.
> ...


Yes please do share the receipt.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam, 
Copied that Peanut Better Frosting asap. Next party, it goes. 
We have been getting warm weather too. And the Springs Fire in Camarillo is burning Mugu State Park and the Federal lands surrounding. Right in my area, boarded my horse in Hidden Valley where the ranches are threatened. Evacuation is not easy as our fair ground, Ventura County, and Santa Barbara County fill up fast. At least you can park there with the horse tied to a trailer, food, water, WC, friends. The horse people stick together. 
Didn't get to read all, first time we had such a big area involved. 
Karen


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Angora: I am jealous. The scarf is fabulous. I would like to know what length you made it as I have yarn that I could use and this type of scarf is my favorite. I am still in the throws of the inflammatory stage of fibro. My legs the most badly affected is the feet. My usual pain regimen is allowing very minimal function.
> It has affected several other places as well, but what can one due.
> My appetite is also affected and I find myself reminding me to make sure that I get adequate fluids. Food I can do without for quite awhile. I haven't been able to get out of the house again,just splitting the time between bed and chair. I have a rolling desk chair that I can propel myself from one room to the other. Hoping that you are well. Marlark Marge.


You just can't get out of this fibro currently can you? Seems no sooner does one flare up start to settle than you get the next one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I have had a wonderful day and will continue to have a wonderful weekend. KEHINKLE (Ohio Kathy) is HERE!!! She had a trip to run to GA and drove an additonal 100+ miles and is spending a few days with us.
> She is delightful. We are about to attempt blocking her TV. We have a question for you folks. Do you weave in your ends before blocking or after?
> I've always done before BUT that doesn't mean it is the best way. We are awaiting anyone's reply.


How wonderful to have Ohio kathy with you for a few days at that. Can't help with the blocking question- something I have only learnt about on KP but do agree that some things at least need it.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I still feel the terror of being chased by a headless chicken as a child. Well, in my mind it was chasing me and I was off screaming my own head off.
> 
> i remember as a child we always came to AR from MI to visit our relatives several times a yr.when we were at dads family they had chickens and turkeys, i never will forget being chased by a big tom, he was all fluffed out and came at me with his head down and dragging those wings, he was between me and the back porch and i was chased around the bush till i could make a break for the porch, ohhhh still i hate turkeys to this day. also don't trust geese, cause they will come up and hissss at you and pinch if they can get close enough. horrors


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I have had a wonderful day and will continue to have a wonderful weekend. KEHINKLE (Ohio Kathy) is HERE!!! She had a trip to run to GA and drove an additonal 100+ miles and is spending a few days with us.
> She is delightful. We are about to attempt blocking her TV. We have a question for you folks. Do you weave in your ends before blocking or after?
> I've always done before BUT that doesn't mean it is the best way. We are awaiting anyone's reply.


Waving hello to you two!!!! hope it is a bit drier over that way.. LOL.. it is soggy, boggy and just plain nasty red clay gunk this way.. LOL.. (should not have let the aerate the yard when this first started) :roll:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hope everyone is having a good weekend. We have had beautiful weather (except for the wind) and have managed to get some outside projects finished. Did a major spring cleaning in our bedroom and I feel quite accomplished today. I have a few projects in the last stages and I will post some pictures later this week. I'm so in awe of the TV, shawl and shrug pictures.... talented peeps on here!! Iris in bloom - waiting on my hollyhocks.... thanks Sam and all who make this a safe place to be - luv, AZ Sticks


absolutly beautiful iris, i love to get diff. colors going.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Wow, 14 pages already! Central New York has been enjoying a real spring for about 10 days - in the 70's and sunny. I can remember snow on Mother's Day a few years ago - about 6", so my sympathies to those who are still having the cold weather.
> Angora, gorgeous scarf, my TV is only about 12"-it is gray and white with sequins - it'll be pretty if I ever get it finished! I'll be finished baby sitting about the first week in June, so I;ll be able to knit during the day.
> Nana Caren, How is the little baby? I think you said he(?) is at Crouse. They have a Level 4 NICU and the nurses and doctors are the BEST!. My grand daughter spent 97 days there last year - she was 1lb. 6oz. - came home at about 3lbs. 10 oz. That baby couldn't be in better hands.
> Sam, my DH is going to love those brownies - I've bookmarked the recipe. I'll make them soon, but today I'm going to play in the dirt - I have a ton of flowers to plant. I
> 'll check in later- gonna go dig in the garden! Love anad prayers to all, Paula


He is doing good when I last heard. I know first hand how good they are at Crouse. My oldest grandson was there. He was born in Oklahoma and had to gain weight in order to be flown to Crouse where he stayed for an eternity. He is now in fifth grade.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I have had a wonderful day and will continue to have a wonderful weekend. KEHINKLE (Ohio Kathy) is HERE!!! She had a trip to run to GA and drove an additonal 100+ miles and is spending a few days with us.
> She is delightful. We are about to attempt blocking her TV. We have a question for you folks. Do you weave in your ends before blocking or after?
> I've always done before BUT that doesn't mean it is the best way. We are awaiting anyone's reply.


I have always woven in the ends before blocking, but someone recently wrote on KP that it was better to do it afterwards. I am not certain, but I think it may have been Amy. If not, it was someone else who produces beautiful work, which was why I took notice! I may try it that way when I finish my current TV.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Oh Shirley that is so sad and hard to bear, I know how you feel as my older sister has Alzheimers. She is due to come for a visit at the end of this month when I will look after her to give my BIL a break. He usually goes and does work for my neighbour in her garden after he has done all the chores I need done. He just enjoys being out in the fresh air and of course no responsibility for my DS. I look after her completely while she is here and it is sooo hard both physically and mentally. At least it gives him a break and he does enjoy having his meals made for him and not having to make any decisions other than what time to go to bed and what time to get up! I sometimes think that in many ways that it must be so hard for him as he has lost the woman he fell in love with and married but her body is still here but the essence of who she was is gone. She calls him grandad as she hears their DGS calling him grandad.
> I just keep trying to remember all the good times we had. The main thing for me is she no longer realises who she was and somehow that is a comfort to me.
> 
> More and more people seem to be suffering from dementia with very little effective treatment being available.
> ...


-------------
The sad thing is that they are still in their body and look the same but they leave and only come back for a little while then they are gone for good. She isn't suffering and seems quite happy. She seems to be content. It is so hard on the family though as they can visit her every day and she will say to my 'my daughter never comes to see me - and she goes every day. She knows they are 'important' to her. Actually she is able to carry a conversation on with me as we talk about our childhood and her memories are not as bad early in the day, but she goes to bed and sometimes stays in bed all day. I think the time is coming where she will have to leave where she is, although she hasn't started wandering - they told my niece and nephew she could stay as long as she doesn't start wandering.

She knows who I am some times, but othertimes i can tell that she is uncertain and trying to cover up. So sad.

I can still make her laugh and I have done a lot of knitting for her and she seems to know it is from me. She was the athlete and i was the artist- day and night differences but we are closer now than we have ever been. It is so very sad to see her disappear.

When i am doing the workshops, with all the organizational things, lists, contacting people etc. it reassures me that I don't have it. so sad. so many people are sufferening from it now.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have always woven in the ends before blocking, but someone recently wrote on KP that it was better to do it afterwards. I am not certain, but I think it may have been Amy. If not, it was someone else who produces beautiful work, which was why I took notice! I may try it that way when I finish my current TV.


I think it's fine one way or the other--I do it before, so that the ends will felt a tad with the other part when it's washed--the ends seem to stick better that way, but if it's not wool, I don't think it makes much difference for me.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I still feel the terror of being chased by a headless chicken as a child. Well, in my mind it was chasing me and I was off screaming my own head off.
> ...


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Dowager, I don' actually live close to you, but we did have a summer cottage on Lake James, just outside of Angola, so at least I'm somewhat familiar with the area. From what I understand, Sam is 30-50 miles over the border from you - equidistant from Ft. Wayne and Toledo. Am I right Sam?


Huntington is about an hour and a half from Defiance. Have you heard about the get-together at Sam's in July?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Dowager* if you are interested in coming to the Knit-a-palooza just PM me and I'll send you the information/itinerary. Folks are arriving on Friday, July 19th, we have a bunch of stuff planned for Sat., July 20th, and it ends after breakfast on Sun. July 21st. We love for you to join us.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I still feel the terror of being chased by a headless chicken as a child. Well, in my mind it was chasing me and I was off screaming my own head off.
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Oh, my! That story reminds me of the time I got chased by a big white goose on my best friend's farm. It came at me, neck stretched, wings out, hissing, and then it pecked me on the arm. I had a bruise from my elbow to my wrist! A few weeks later, my friend's dad was tripped up by one of the geese and he broke his leg. After he came home from the hospital, I went to the farm to see my friend, and there were no geese in the yard - there was, however, a goose in the oven and 5 in the freezer, Revenge was delicious!! Paula


LOL can't stop laughing sooooo funny, I have never been on a farm, so I like hearing about farm life. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I can't tell you how much I miss you all when I am away for a couple of days and unable to keep up with the posts. Sometimes I am able to catch up on Wed. or Fri. I like to post something so that it is easier to get on on Fri. Kate and Lurker have been good enough to send me the link when I don't get the notifications. 
I am rather homebound at the moment and waiting for the current episode to cool down. I haven't had much motivation to proceed on wips. I have several at the moment. 
Thanks for the trip to the redwoods. I don't live very far from them; however, I only saw them when I was four years 
old and they were so impressive. I recall the petrified forest on that trip as well. We pretty much went up one coast of California to the Rogue River of Oregon and returned down the other coast. I remember fishing in the Rogue River. Eating breakfast cooked on the barbecue grill.
Delicious. Also the bed in one of the motels went into the closet. (Can you imagine how entranced I was at four. We 
visited San Francisco of course. Many years later I once again visited the redwoods at Santa Clara and the route
down Highway 1 and 101 which are spectacular. How I would like to do that again. I can't especially alone so I live in memories sometimes. Congratulations to all who are completing your projects-They are truly lovely. Thinking about you all.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I can't tell you how much I miss you all when I am away for a couple of days and unable to keep up with the posts. Sometimes I am able to catch up on Wed. or Fri. I like to post something so that it is easier to get on on Fri. Kate and Lurker have been good enough to send me the link when I don't get the notifications. 
I am rather homebound at the moment and waiting for the current episode to cool down. I haven't had much motivation to proceed on wips. I have several at the moment. 
Thanks for the trip to the redwoods. I don't live very far from them; however, I only saw them when I was four years 
old and they were so impressive. I recall the petrified forest on that trip as well. We pretty much went up one coast of California to the Rogue River of Oregon and returned down the other coast. I remember fishing in the Rogue River. Eating breakfast cooked on the barbecue grill.
Delicious. Also the bed in one of the motels went into the closet. (Can you imagine how entranced I was at four. We 
visited San Francisco of course. Many years later I once again visited the redwoods at Santa Clara and the route
down Highway 1 and 101 which are spectacular. How I would like to do that again. I can't especially alone so I live in memories sometimes. Congratulations to all who are completing your projects-They are truly lovely. Thinking about you all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Oh, my! That story reminds me of the time I got chased by a big white goose on my best friend's farm. It came at me, neck stretched, wings out, hissing, and then it pecked me on the arm. I had a bruise from my elbow to my wrist! A few weeks later, my friend's dad was tripped up by one of the geese and he broke his leg. After he came home from the hospital, I went to the farm to see my friend, and there were no geese in the yard - there was, however, a goose in the oven and 5 in the freezer, Revenge was delicious!! Paula


Oh my!!! You are making me wonder. I had geese on the farm we rented about 30 yrs. ago. They came with the farm and they would chase me back in the house. My neighbor taught me to act like a bigger goose, or should we say fool. So there I would be squawking loudly and flapping my arms like wings, but it did buy me a little time to keep from getting nipped. Finally my neighbor took them off my hands and I'll bet they had a similar fate. :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> I can't tell you how much I miss you all when I am away for a couple of days and unable to keep up with the posts. Sometimes I am able to catch up on Wed. or Fri. I like to post something so that it is easier to get on on Fri. Kate and Lurker have been good enough to send me the link when I don't get the notifications.
> I am rather homebound at the moment and waiting for the current episode to cool down. I haven't had much motivation to proceed on wips. I have several at the moment.
> Thanks for the trip to the redwoods. I don't live very far from them; however, I only saw them when I was four years
> old and they were so impressive. I recall the petrified forest on that trip as well. We pretty much went up one coast of California to the Rogue River of Oregon and returned down the other coast. I remember fishing in the Rogue River. Eating breakfast cooked on the barbecue grill.
> ...


Marge, what beautiful memories. I know they must be wonderful to think of when you are house-bound. I love the pictures too and know they must be so lovely for you. Takes you away from your pain for just a moment. Sounds like that was a great and memorable trip for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Had a perfect day. We went to a Mediterranean restaurant called Sindbad's and it was warm enough to sit outside with all the flowering trees on the sides of the street. Absolutely beautiful moment and great food before DH had to leave for student rehearsals and a lecture/recital to attend. I'm home watching "Wish Me Luck" on Netflix. It's a British series and wonderfully done with great acting.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> I can't tell you how much I miss you all when I am away for a couple of days and unable to keep up with the posts. Sometimes I am able to catch up on Wed. or Fri. I like to post something so that it is easier to get on on Fri. Kate and Lurker have been good enough to send me the link when I don't get the notifications.
> I am rather homebound at the moment and waiting for the current episode to cool down. I haven't had much motivation to proceed on wips. I have several at the moment.
> Thanks for the trip to the redwoods. I don't live very far from them; however, I only saw them when I was four years
> old and they were so impressive. I recall the petrified forest on that trip as well. We pretty much went up one coast of California to the Rogue River of Oregon and returned down the other coast. I remember fishing in the Rogue River. Eating breakfast cooked on the barbecue grill.
> ...


Big Hug, just for you my friend. :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

purplefi - you never have to ask about whether we want a recipe or not - the answer will always be yes.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rainy Surrey, UK. We've had briliant sun
> shine all week and today is our local show and it's raining. Typical British weather, although the weatherman has promised it will not be much.
> 
> Sam, I've been looking at my beadidng books to get some ideas on finishing my wingspan. I've also added a bit more to the top to make it into more of a shoulder/neck warmer.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

really anxious to see it.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Yes it is the lace one, but it is morphing into something else!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I do not drink coffee or tea but those recipes sound delicious! Thanks so much for posting them.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Huntington is about an hour and a half from Defiance. Have you heard about the get-together at Sam's in July?


Oh yes. I'm going to be there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's a little after ten saturday evening - this has been a long day. up my usual time - some coffee and instead of going back for my morning nap i crawled onto the mower and two hours later i had the rest of the mowing done. looks nice. if it doesn't rain tomorrow i may remow the front and back and lower the blades two notches - think it will look better.

then it was fly through the shower and get ready to go with heidi and lexi to meet the boyfriend - his name escapes me right now - he was waiting at phyllis's for us and then we went down to the sherwood park - they have a beautiful gazebo and many pictures were taken. then the lovely couple left for dinner in ft wayne and then on to the prom and after prom and think they plan on ihop after the after prom - lexi thought she should be home around six. guess who is going to sleep all day. lol

then heidi and i took off for tinora and ayden's scrimmage game which last until around five. it was very cold and windy at the game - the sun was out but the air still has a winter chill to it - tinora is out in the country with nothing to stop the wind so you get the full brunt of it.

we got home about 5:30 and i had another cup of coffee and came home - thought i would get on here - i sat down and my eyes just kind of closed. so i took a nap. i've been up for a while - deleting a lot of emails - i have allowed them to build up - found some yarn on sale i am going to buy and now here i am - i am not sure for how long. 

i really dislike days like this - actually i dislike myself on days like this. i was just really tired when i got home and was having trouble breathing - a breathing treatment with my nebulizer helped that but i was just useless. i just wanted to lay down. it wasn't that big of a day but i felt like it was. but i made it through and that is all that matters. 

had a great time at the game - getting into the metal bleachers i somehow - clumsy me - grace is not my middle name - caught my ankle on the corner of the step and peeled the skin back in about a two inch gash - lots of blood of course. at little sore but feels fine now - the look of raw flesh however is not really a fashion statement. lol

so i will read on here - i feel like i have missed a lot.

sam

i don't know if patches put a picture of her wingspan on here but she did on the workshop site - you should check it out - quite lovely.

sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Glad the pics of giant sequoia grove liked. Sorry I couldn't show magnificence of how huge they are at the base. Next visit. Learning photography. 

Loved pix of Iris and other scenery. Really tired and can't think of what pics were.
Desert joy


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

All these bird attacks! I was also chased by a goose when I was about two. My aunt had two domestic geese in her backyard - I don't know why - they were penned, but somehow got out. I don't remember the incident, but I never really liked my aunt after that. LOL

I was also chased for a pretty long distance by two peacocks in Scotland. My mother and I were walking on the grounds of a stately home (the home wasn't open yet, but one could view the gardens), and the peacocks to exception to our being there and chased us around the house, over a small bridge and into the car park. They actually pecked at the windows when we were safely inside!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ceili said:


> All these bird attacks! I was also chased by a goose when I was about two. My aunt had two domestic geese in her backyard - I don't know why - they were penned, but somehow got out. I don't remember the incident, but I never really liked my aunt after that. LOL
> 
> I was also chased for a pretty long distance by two peacocks in Scotland. My mother and I were walking on the grounds of a stately home (the home wasn't open yet, but one could view the gardens), and the peacocks to exception to our being there and chased us around the house, over a small bridge and into the car park. They actually pecked at the windows when we were safely inside!


WOW and they are so pretty .


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Huntington is about an hour and a half from Defiance. Have you heard about the get-together at Sam's in July?


no, I hadn't. Unfortunately, for medical reasons, I cannot drive, and even the Greyhound Bus doesn't stop here anymore. *sigh*


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> it's a little after ten saturday evening - this has been a long day. up my usual time - some coffee and instead of going back for my morning nap i crawled onto the mower and two hours later i had the rest of the mowing done. looks nice. if it doesn't rain tomorrow i may remow the front and back and lower the blades two notches - think it will look better.
> 
> then it was fly through the shower and get ready to go with heidi and lexi to meet the boyfriend - his name escapes me right now - he was waiting at phyllis's for us and then we went down to the sherwood park - they have a beautiful gazebo and many pictures were taken. then the lovely couple left for dinner in ft wayne and then on to the prom and after prom and think they plan on ihop after the after prom - lexi thought she should be home around six. guess who is going to sleep all day. lol
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam, was waiting to hear what you think of it. :-D yaaaaaa happy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Will be saying night all or good day, had a good day very please with myself, learned to knit the wingspan, so happy about that. Blessing for all of you and my you have joy, peace comfort laced with love. Until tomorrow. Night :-D


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone. Well it's Sunday 1.30pm and fine (no sun) and about 16c. No rain. Gosh another week gone by again. Have been to mums and have put together a casserole and its in the oven, so now i can stay home and catch up on stuff inside and outside a bit today. I am only up to page 11 so far. 
Thanks again Sam for the recipes and having us all at your table.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> If that was tc zane, over tip of cape york and decreasing to raindepression. Fortunately, only small and low powered, not one of the cat5 monsters we seem to be seeing more of. Expected to have crossed over and fizzled out.
> 
> Hope it wasn't another out of season cyclone.


Welcome to another Aussie to the tea party. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No this one was definitely to the east of us (and North) but seems to be staying there- but we do have a warning of winds up to 130K for today, (Sunday) into Monday!


Gosh that's some serious wind!! Take care.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Sam I must star watching Vegas . So many people like it.


I love Vegas! I hope they renew it!

I wrote down the cucumber salad onto a index card. I love cucumber salad but always made the vinegar version. I will try this one. I have to watch my blood sugar, so will pass on the sugar, but it sounds yummy!

sorry Sam, I will have to forgo the treats!! Wah!

June


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Well , we had a lovely lunch looking at Mt. Rundle on Friday. It was so peaceful and quiet. There was a lot of snow on the peaks - much more than usual for this time of the year.
> 
> Here are 3 pictures i took. One of Mt. Rundle, one of Lake Louise and on of the peaks in the distance. such a nice, relaxing time.


Beautiful photos Shirley. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just letting you all know i am not commenting on everyone's posts.. there are too many, but i am reading them all and thinking of you all. Great pictures, good conversations, welcome to the newbies, and i hope that anyone waiting for sunshine gets their wishes very soon. I see lots of people sending hugs so here is mine for everyone... ((((hugs))))) . :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Wow, your energy has returned. Bravo Pup lover. Nap well deserved. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ditto.. Well done. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Edith, I'm sure the memories are wonderful and the missing so hard. Hugs Dear.
> 
> Sassafrass, those plants are so beautiful. Have never seen that before. Amazing. Then the majestic sequoias. I remember being surprised at how the bark was different from other trees and the feeling that these trees were ancient. If only we knew all they had experienced. When I watched a Bonsai expert from Japan work on a tree like this he had picked the one that had survived being run over by tractors and then grown out of the mud and gone through fire and drought. The story was told in the bark and shape. It was the most beautiful one. Perhaps this is how people are if we don't get bitter. I like to say if we don't get bitter we get better, and then I add, but there are some good vinegars too. ;-)
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: What a nice story.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm shutting down for the night--will knit a bit more and then hit the hay. One front of the cape and across the shoulder are done--think I got the shaping worked out. I'm on the back section now. So far, so good, but I am hoping the hood construction will come to me in my sleep. LOL

I'll figure it out.

Marge, I wish you healing and energy, and hugs to all!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> it's a little after ten saturday evening - this has been a long day. up my usual time - some coffee and instead of going back for my morning nap i crawled onto the mower and two hours later i had the rest of the mowing done. looks nice. if it doesn't rain tomorrow i may remow the front and back and lower the blades two notches - think it will look better.
> 
> then it was fly through the shower and get ready to go with heidi and lexi to meet the boyfriend - his name escapes me right now - he was waiting at phyllis's for us and then we went down to the sherwood park - they have a beautiful gazebo and many pictures were taken. then the lovely couple left for dinner in ft wayne and then on to the prom and after prom and think they plan on ihop after the after prom - lexi thought she should be home around six. guess who is going to sleep all day. lol
> .
> ...


Not good about the foot Sam. Sounds like you had a good day though if a bit tiring. Big sleep for you i hope. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh that's some serious wind!! Take care.


They are also warning of possible power outages- so far it is just rain!


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

Glad to say the good weather is up here finally!! I went into work yesterday and announced I'm wearing sandals and no socks and that's final!! Lol everyone agreed its time!! Great recipes as usual beautiful scarf! Now put it away for a while!! Lol


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Here it is Sam! I chose the colors based on the varigated yarn all from my stash. It is mainly to "dress up" some of my sweatshirts.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

TNS welcome back home from your trip to Vienna! We loved visiting Austria vicariously through your eyes. Thanks so much for posting while on your trip.

Pontuf

.


TNS said:


> Welcome! You just add your comments etc. to what's already been said, no formal joining-up required! So please come and join us all at Sam (the wren)'s virtual table for a virtual cuppa and a real talk via the web with fellow KPers the world over.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful! And I love your idea of dressing up your sweatshirts! Such pretty colors.

Pontuf



Sandy said:


> Here it is Sam! I chose the colors based on the varigated yarn all from my stash. It is mainly to "dress up" some of my sweatshirts.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sandy said:


> Here it is Sam! I chose the colors based on the varigated yarn all from my stash. It is mainly to "dress up" some of my sweatshirts.


Very nice! Am jealous of the green grass though!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

(((((((HUGS))))))))) Puplover.

Pontuf



sugarsugar said:


> Ditto.. Well done. :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Very nice! Am jealous of the green grass though!


We've had gorgeous weather here since last Tuesday. Glenn just mowed the lawn yesterday. I thought the green grass would be a lovely backdrop. Was thinking about draping it on one of the apple trees or my many lilacs, but the grass was really inviting.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No this one was definitely to the east of us (and North) but seems to be staying there- but we do have a warning of winds up to 130K for today, (Sunday) into Monday!


Mmm, hasn't someone told the cyclones that their season has finished. My is out of season.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

melyn said:


> Just popped in while I have a few minutes to share this recipe I found on my Facebook this morning. Hope everyone is Ok, sending prayers and positive thoughts to all. take care lyn xx
> 
> EASY PEANUT BUTTER FUDGE
> 
> ...


What weight is the butter - not sure what sticks are


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

melyn said:


> Just popped in while I have a few minutes to share this recipe I found on my Facebook this morning. Hope everyone is Ok, sending prayers and positive thoughts to all. take care lyn xx
> 
> EASY PEANUT BUTTER FUDGE
> 
> ...


What weight is the butter - not sure what sticks are


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam and Shirley. I love the parade of the wren wingspans. Such beautiful projects! And such a variety of yarns


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Here it is Sam! I chose the colors based on the varigated yarn all from my stash. It is mainly to "dress up" some of my sweatshirts.


That looks lovely. Mines turning into more of a collar/neck warmer which I too will use to dress up some tops.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> really anxious to see it.
> 
> sam


Hi Sam, sorry I didn't get back on yesterday, but after visiting our local show yesterday I got stuck into beading, did it for the rest of the day and even now I haven't finished the edge. Decided to put a bead on each stitch!! Now working out where else I'm going to put beads and of course I think I need to do some extra beading on the points. Did you know I love beads.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Sam did u see the peanut butter fudge recipe I posted thought of u as soon as I saw it, think it was somewhere between page 14 - 16 lyn x



thewren said:


> purplefi - you never have to ask about whether we want a recipe or not - the answer will always be yes.
> 
> sam


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorry not sure but I know some of the ladies and gents in here do, think it may be 4ozs 1 stick or is is it 2, please can someone clarify for me. thanks lyn x



busyworkerbee said:


> What weight is the butter - not sure what sticks are


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

melyn said:


> Sorry not sure but I know some of the ladies and gents in here do, think it may be 4ozs 1 stick or is is it 2, please can someone clarify for me. thanks lyn x


In the USA, sticks of butter come 4 to the pound--so 1/4 of a pound per stick--4ounces.

Enjoy your cooking, ladies.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Mmm, hasn't someone told the cyclones that their season has finished. My is out of season.


I get the feeling that many in the Northern part of our world are saying the same thing to the snow. As Sugarsugar said lovely to have another Aussie here
We continue to have lovely weather. T shirt weather but not hot, cool nights.
And my football team won at last. And they looked really good in the second half of the game. Don't know what the coach said at half time but it was a different team that came out to play. (we turned what I was beginning to think was going to be a loss again into a good win).
As we were playing near where the yarn place that runs the sock club I am in has a stall at a local market I decided to drop in see Melissa as she has been in the US for about 6 weeks having only returned Wednesday. Of course I needed to relieve her of some of the yarn. Got a lovely alpaca/merino/nylon to do some fingerless mittens in black- terrible to work with but will be so adaptable once done. And some lightweight yarns- getting a collection of these now so need to do something with them.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sam, sorry you hurt your foot,  that you don't need. Praying healing and comfort, with a great nights sleep, please take care of you foot,  you really do need it, no dancing for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> In the USA, sticks of butter come 4 to the pound--so 1/4 of a pound per stick--4ounces.
> 
> Enjoy your cooking, ladies.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Which for us downunder is near enough to 100gm.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Here is my wingspan so far, :-D I am very happy, I learned how to do short rows, and I like it.
Will be out most of the day, hope all have a great day today. :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sam, make sure you look after that foot. With your lung problems healing could be a problem.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Haven't posted for a while but I've been 'lurking'! I had a nasty spell with the stomach virus and now 'arthur' has come to visit, thanks to our never-ending damp, chilly weather. We can't seem to have more than one day of sunshine. I think Marianne and I are sharing the nasty, damp weather even though we're several hundred miles apart.
Thanks to whoever posted the lovely pictures of the iris. When my mother was alive she had a 6 foot span that was all down the side of her yard covered in different colors of bearded iris. After she died, the people who moved in, mowed them all down. What a waste of beauty!
And the redwoods are always a source of wonder!
As are the glorious photos of Shirley's artwork! Trying so hard not to be envious of her talent.
I HAVE to try the wingspan...every one I see is more beautiful than the last.
Hope you're soon feeling much better, Marge. My traveling days are also over but we still have our memories, don't we?
Sam, so sorry that your pleasant day had pain to go with it.
But it sounds like you had fun and also got a lot of work done with the mowing.
Those of you with sunshine, how about sending a little of it my way!
Hugs to all and may today be better than yesterday.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Mmm, hasn't someone told the cyclones that their season has finished. My is out of season.


It seems at the moment that the cyclones are just starting! We have a very complex weather system over us now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> What weight is the butter - not sure what sticks are


they are 4 oz, each, so that must be 8 oz, a bit less than 250 g. the converter says 230g but that would depend on how you measure it- the picture makes it look scrumptious, doesn't it? 
The rain is just setting in again here!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's a little after ten saturday evening - this has been a long day. up my usual time - some coffee and instead of going back for my morning nap i crawled onto the mower and two hours later i had the rest of the mowing done. looks nice. if it doesn't rain tomorrow i may remow the front and back and lower the blades two notches - think it will look better.
> 
> then it was fly through the shower and get ready to go with heidi and lexi to meet the boyfriend - his name escapes me right now - he was waiting at phyllis's for us and then we went down to the sherwood park - they have a beautiful gazebo and many pictures were taken. then the lovely couple left for dinner in ft wayne and then on to the prom and after prom and think they plan on ihop after the after prom - lexi thought she should be home around six. guess who is going to sleep all day. lol
> 
> ...


Sending you lots of healing thoughts and energy. It is not fun when one has trouble breathing. Healing energy being sent to help in with the cut as well.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Spider can you share the pattern you use for the cuddle Gwen it was a free pattern I found when I first started knitting. It is so easy.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Tree of life workshop is now open* and it is going to be a good one. Saroj is very familiar with this pattern and has her information well organized.

Just wanted to let you all know. This is a good one if you have a baby in the near future coming to your house!!

There are nearly 80 people signed in. !!!!!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam what a lovely picture, Lexi and her boyfriend dressed for the prom in a gazebo at the park. I 'm sure you got some wonderful pictures! Did she get home at 6am?

I hope your leg and foot are much better today. I think you may have over done it yesterday. Do you mow with a riding mower? I hope so because it sounds like you have a lot of acreage to mow. Sam mowing the grass probably aggravated your breathing. Maybe you should wear a surgical ask when mowing. Lots of small particles flying around can't be good for your lungs. Also trees are probably in bloom and lots of pollen.

Are you feeling better today?


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi all, just eating some left overs here at home, after church, i am going to spend the afternoon with dad at the N. home. bj doesn't get off till 4:30 today, so plenty of time. its still chilly, cloudy and pretty dreary out. oh some on sunshine. 
sam, you watch yourself, can't have you falling down and breakng something. then where would we be. i know dad has days where his breathing is more labored. when you mow do you wear your oxygen also? after the rain we have had i figure i will be mowing again by tuesday. bj has to do the ditch row, its to rutted for me to push the mower through and too much on a slope for me to use the riding one. so i tell him, my yard looks great, but your ditch row, is pitiful  yesterday is the first time in ages i sat, watched tv and knitted. i think with all the stuff going on with sister i just couldn' focus and wasn't interested in working on anything, i did quite a bit on a sloch hat for a friend who does tai chi with me. well, gonna go see dad now.don't kno w what is for supper, but i have eaten the last of the left over meatloaf muffins and turnip greens. its about time for us to check out our polk salad around town and see if is ready to be picked, i am sure it is. later


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

SG, that is so good to hear you have been able to pick up your needles again! Praying things will continue to go well for you.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Haven't posted for a while but I've been 'lurking'! I had a nasty spell with the stomach virus and now 'arthur' has come to visit, thanks to our never-ending damp, chilly weather. We can't seem to have more than one day of sunshine. I think Marianne and I are sharing the nasty, damp weather even though we're several hundred miles apart.
> Thanks to whoever posted the lovely pictures of the iris. When my mother was alive she had a 6 foot span that was all down the side of her yard covered in different colors of bearded iris. After she died, the people who moved in, mowed them all down. What a waste of beauty!
> And the redwoods are always a source of wonder!
> As are the glorious photos of Shirley's artwork! Trying so hard not to be envious of her talent.
> ...


June, I hope and pray that this weather doesn't keep on the way it has. I am envious of Sam being able to mow, I may have to pay someone with a bush hog to come and cut down the back part of the property! :shock: It is about calf deep now and I just mowed last week!!! Now, if I could get some of that grass to grow in the front yard I'd be very, very happy, LOL. We have been here 3 years now, I personally have spent over $400 trying to get grass to grow, the landlord has dropped that much or more, I think I am going to just let the red clay take back over, do not want to sink more $$ into it this year. But it is sad that me being a Master Gardener I cannot get this lawn pretty and green like my neighbors have done. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey, UK. I have stopped messing about with my wingspan and have blocked it.
Menawhile here's my recipe for salmon in bitter orange sauce.

Put a little olive oil in a pan and get really hot.
Throw is a skinned salmon fillet (1 per person).
Sizzle the salmon on both sides (about 30 seconds each side) keeping the heat up high.
Pour over fresh orange juice and the juice of half a lemon, let it boil away to reduce the sauce until it is thick.

That's it. Add more juice if you like more sauce. It's fairly low calorie. I like it with pasta and broccoli. But it goes with potatoes and salad too. 

Enjoy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Another dreary day in NE GA, LOL.. so what else is new right? I think I may actually get to see the sun on either Tuesday or Wednesday though!! Of course more rain coming in later in the week  
Daniel's visit was a great one, he and a friend went to Atlanta last night to a symphony ( I think I already posted that) he said it was more than he had hoped for! They have a list of upcoming events and making plans to go as often as they can! He said he would stay home with Mom so C and I could go if we find a concert that we would like to attend. YEAH!!!!!
Not really much going on, I now have the Direct TV link on my computer!! Also something called HBO Go, all the movies and series are on it and I can get caught up on some that I have missed. So love this!!
I have mom's bear on the needles, almost completed the body part last night, her pillow is over halfway completed also, so looks as if I will be able to gift them as I had hoped on Mother's Day!!
Sam, take care of that ankle, sounds painful for sure!!! 
Sending everyone Sunshine and Rainbows, Moonbeams and stars to guide your dreams... 
Hugs,
Marianne


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey, UK. I have stopped messing about with my wingspan and have blocked it.
> Menawhile here's my recipe for salmon in bitter orange sauce.
> 
> Put a little olive oil in a pan and get really hot.
> ...


Surrey, really want to visit someday. Found out after my father died that is where our family was from. Thanks for the recipe sounds simple and good.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> June, I hope and pray that this weather doesn't keep on the way it has. I am envious of Sam being able to mow, I may have to pay someone with a bush hog to come and cut down the back part of the property! :shock: It is about calf deep now and I just mowed last week!!! Now, if I could get some of that grass to grow in the front yard I'd be very, very happy, LOL. We have been here 3 years now, I personally have spent over $400 trying to get grass to grow, the landlord has dropped that much or more, I think I am going to just let the red clay take back over, do not want to sink more $$ into it this year. But it is sad that me being a Master Gardener I cannot get this lawn pretty and green like my neighbors have done. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Red clay and pretty green grass obviously are not a good pair!! LOL!!
I forgot to mention that I was sad to hear that your aunt had died. And I know you and your mother wish you could have gone and said good-bye. I hope your mother's bp has improved. I'm sure it was good to see Daniel since you couldn't go and visit with him Fri.
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Spider said:


> Surrey, really want to visit someday. Found out after my father died that is where our family was from. Thanks for the recipe sounds simple and good.


Let me know if you are coming and I'll show you around.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

June, so glad to see you posting again. I've missed you and had begun to wonder what might be going on for you.

Sorry about the weather out your way. We've had a week of lovely sunshine with night temps in the 40s. Think that Spring may have actually sprung upon us.

Ohio Joy


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Here is my Traveling Vine. I hope everyone has seen the scarves on the Traveling Vine Parade as there are so many beautiful ones and several by our own KTP members. I love this and if the snow comes this way, I may just be a tad happy to get to wear this lovely scarf. This is my favorite thing I have ever knit. Julie's Workshop was great.
> 
> Surprise to make it on the first page. Yippee. Hope everybody will have a fabulous week to come. Glorious, perfect weather today as you can see from the photos.
> 
> Oh my, I have to see how to get the photos smaller again. Can anybody tell me how to do that. I don't know what I did before. I have a Mac. I know you don't want them really small but this is really big.


Angora, sorry can't help you with sizing the picture, but your shawl is beautiful, I love the color and the little glitter in it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> Angora, sorry can't help you with sizing the picture, but your shawl is beautiful, I love the color and the little glitter in it.


And I think Angora is worrying unnecessarily about the size her photos post- we would not be able to appreciate her beautiful work so well!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Pup - I hope you are having a good Sunday!! luv, AZ


Pup lover said:


> Your iris are beautiful AZ!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey, UK. I have stopped messing about with my wingspan and have blocked it.
> Menawhile here's my recipe for salmon in bitter orange sauce.
> 
> Put a little olive oil in a pan and get really hot.
> ...


That sounds delicious, I will have to try it out.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks tea - enjoy Ireland - your iris will bloom next year too!!


tea4two said:


> Beautiful iris. I guess my are blooming and I won't get to see them this season. With the grace of God I'll be home next year and they will bloom for me again.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm glad you liked the pictures Joy - it's nice to have some color in the yard. luv-AZ


jheiens said:


> AZ, your iris are just gorgeous.
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing them with us. I've not had them for many years now but always thought they were such a prominent part of the spring scenery.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That sounds delicious, I will have to try it out.


It's one of my favourite meals.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I think Angora is worrying unnecessarily about the size her photos post- we would not be able to appreciate her beautiful work so well!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

My face is red!! I posted that it was only Sunday afternoon and we already had 99 pages. Someone reminded me that I was on the wrong week!! Oops. Must be a CRAFT moment.......sorry.

Shelty lover


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's one of my favourite meals.


Sounds easy to prepare and my daughter and her boys love salmon. I will be passing this on to her as well. 
I will be in London in June with one of my daughters, this is her one vacation that is just the two of us.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Pontuf- I'm glad the Iris brought happy memories. These are all transplants from my Iris bed in Missouri as will be the hollyhocks. I love flowers, but I have to be realistic living in the desert. It's just enough to maintain and enjoy. I hope you are having a good day. luv-AZ


Pontuf said:


> OH AZ. !I have never seen a bearded iris in Arizona and your bearded iris is exceptional! Your irises are spectacular! You are certainly a Primo Gardner!
> 
> You have brought back the very best memories from my Mother's and my Grandmother's gardens. Thank you
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Patches - hope you are well.


Patches39 said:


> Oh my great eye candy, love the flowers, thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Cooler weather will be nice for you- I am always ready for the season change - no matter which way it is going!!! luv-AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> Nice to see spring, as we head into wet autumn/winter


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks So Gal - I've been thinking of you - luv-AZ


Southern Gal said:


> absolutly beautiful iris, i love to get diff. colors going.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Red clay and pretty green grass obviously are not a good pair!! LOL!!
> I forgot to mention that I was sad to hear that your aunt had died. And I know you and your mother wish you could have gone and said good-bye. I hope your mother's bp has improved. I'm sure it was good to see Daniel since you couldn't go and visit with him Fri.
> JuneK[/quote\
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Here's one of the pictures that I took before Daniel and his friend left for the symphony yesterday.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Good morning. Its 8am Monday and its 4c here. Brrr. But the sun is shining and we are to have a top of 18c. Not as warm as Darowill is having i see. I think you are to get about mid 20s?
So no t shirts for me, definately a layer or two.
I hope you are all ok and pain free. Today i will weed a bit in my front garden and i will have to water it (still no rain), but i will wait a bit till the temp goes at least into double figures. Then off to mum then app this aft with accupunture for my neck (stiff and headache) and foot (ongoing thing).


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Here's one of the pictures that I took before Daniel and his friend left for the symphony yesterday.


Nice couple!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Here's one of the pictures that I took before Daniel and his friend left for the symphony yesterday.


What a lovely couple they make.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Here's one of the pictures that I took before Daniel and his friend left for the symphony yesterday.


What a lovely picture, so natural looking and happy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Cooler weather will be nice for you- I am always ready for the season change - no matter which way it is going!!! luv-AZ


Being a Scot, I have known always how to handle the cold- at least one can dress up for the cold- hard to keep dressing down for the heat!! It is so good to have you back, AZ!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Here's one of the pictures that I took before Daniel and his friend left for the symphony yesterday.


What a lovely pic. Marianne!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a lovely pic. Marianne!


Hi there, how are you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good morning. Its 8am Monday and its 4c here. Brrr. But the sun is shining and we are to have a top of 18c. Not as warm as Darowill is having i see. I think you are to get about mid 20s?
> So no t shirts for me, definately a layer or two.
> I hope you are all ok and pain free. Today i will weed a bit in my front garden and i will have to water it (still no rain), but i will wait a bit till the temp goes at least into double figures. Then off to mum then app this aft with accupunture for my neck (stiff and headache) and foot (ongoing thing).


Definitely a few layers here! although my inside temperature is 15C, Glad you will warm up a bit- pity some of our rain did not reach you first- Even Ringo the corgi was tripping carefully through the puddle that collects where he runs up and down the fence! Have to pick my moment to persuade them outside. I have never had enough courage to try acupuncture- although Fale has had it often enough- hope you get relief!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi there, how are you?


It is a very wet and windy day- but the worst has been to the north of us- trees have come down and over a thousand households were without power this morning! Brilliant way for the school term to start!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Definitely a few layers here! although my inside temperature is 15C, Glad you will warm up a bit- pity some of our rain did not reach you first- Even Ringo the corgi was tripping carefully through the puddle that collects where he runs up and down the fence! Have to pick my moment to persuade them outside. I have never had enough courage to try acupuncture- although Fale has had it often enough- hope you get relief!


It does help, i could do with a proper massage as well at the moment. Neck and shoulders all tight... stress i should think, and the foot is some stupid complaint i have had for about 3 years. I have orthodics which help but it has never gone away. I had an MRI couple of weeks ago and it shows some swelling around the joint under my toe on the ball of my foot s am off to see a rheumatolagist on Wed. It doesnt stop me doing anything, just a pain like a toothache and am sick of it. I think its going to be a cortisone injection. We will see.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a very wet and windy day- but the worst has been to the north of us- trees have come down and over a thousand households were without power this morning! Brilliant way for the school term to start!


Oh dear, i dont like it when its really windy, makes me ratty. :roll:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Here's one of the pictures that I took before Daniel and his friend left for the symphony yesterday.


What a nice looking couple.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Here's one of the pictures that I took before Daniel and his friend left for the symphony yesterday.


Handsome, couple very nice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It does help, i could do with a proper massage as well at the moment. Neck and shoulders all tight... stress i should think, and the foot is some stupid complaint i have had for about 3 years. I have orthodics which help but it has never gone away. I had an MRI couple of weeks ago and it shows some swelling around the joint under my toe on the ball of my foot s am off to see a rheumatolagist on Wed. It doesnt stop me doing anything, just a pain like a toothache and am sick of it. I think its going to be a cortisone injection. We will see.


I do hope it all works! I do get an arthritic pain in my left shoulder, but had a healing blessing and it does seem to have helped- although with the cold coming- I am more aware of it now. Toothache like pain, in the toe does sound inhibiting- I don't think you will have been jumping rope!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope it all works! I do get an arthritic pain in my left shoulder, but had a healing blessing and it does seem to have helped- although with the cold coming- I am more aware of it now. Toothache like pain, in the toe does sound inhibiting- I don't think you will have been jumping rope!


Not quite jumping rope. LOL. But i make sure i can still dance twice a week, with the orthotics and a bit of manouvering off the ball of foot i manage.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Not quite jumping rope. LOL. But i make sure i can still dance twice a week, with the orthotics and a bit of manouvering off the ball of foot i manage.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Here it is Sam! I chose the colors based on the varigated yarn all from my stash. It is mainly to "dress up" some of my sweatshirts.


You've done a beautiful job Sandy. Like the way you've integrated the varigated with the solids. Very nice work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good morning. Its 8am Monday and its 4c here. Brrr. But the sun is shining and we are to have a top of 18c. Not as warm as Darowill is having i see. I think you are to get about mid 20s?
> So no t shirts for me, definately a layer or two.
> I hope you are all ok and pain free. Today i will weed a bit in my front garden and i will have to water it (still no rain), but i will wait a bit till the temp goes at least into double figures. Then off to mum then app this aft with accupunture for my neck (stiff and headache) and foot (ongoing thing).


Only 20 (68) today, 27 (80) by about Thursday. Beginning to wonder if it is going to get cold here. But not complaining it is perfect at the monent. And while we have had some cool nights nothing like as cold as yours. But then 4 is a cold night for us even in mid winter.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy to you darowil - it's always hard to watch those we love wither away and we can do nothing.

sam



darowil said:


> It is terrible watching this happen to those we love. As for so many of us I have seen it with my aunt- it is so hard to keep visiting someone when you know they don't even know who you are.
> With my sisters it was watching there bodies go but knowing that mentally they were still pretty much OK (slower to process but still getting there and knowing who people were etc). Had its pluses and minues though. For example just 3 weeks before Sarah died she fully comprehended that Ruth was dying and then that she had died. 1 Sure she knew that she wouldn't be far behind (in fact we thought for a while that they would both go that same week). Sarah knew right up to the last morning what was going on around her.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> June, so glad to see you posting again. I've missed you and had begun to wonder what might be going on for you.
> 
> Sorry about the weather out your way. We've had a week of lovely sunshine with night temps in the 40s. Think that Spring may have actually sprung upon us.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Hi, Joy. You deserve the sun and warm temps since your cold temps this spring have been so much colder than ours. I complain about ours when they're in the 40's during the day when you are lower than that. But then I'm always cold!!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you just did lbush - and we are so glad you joined in the conversation - and had a cuppa with us. we hope you had a good time and will be back real soon - there is always plenty of fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam



LBush1144 said:


> I have been reading about your tea parties for a good while. I enjoy your comments and recipes. But...how does one join the tea party?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Now to see if I can remember- no real excuse not to with only a few pages to read from overnight.
Southern Gal good that you are feeling up to knitting again.
lovely photo Marianne and Daniel and friend.
Sure Ihave forgotten something- that is not much!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> healing energy to you darowil - it's always hard to watch those we love wither away and we can do nothing.
> 
> sam


It's 2 1/2 years since that crazy few weeks , but with Ruths birthday tomorrow it does always get us thinking of them both as there illnesses were so mingled in with each other almost impossible to think of one of them without thinking of the other.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Red clay and pretty green grass obviously are not a good pair!! LOL!!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looking forward to seeing your finished wingspan five.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Good morning! Well, at present we have an ice storm happening. Travel is not advised up here. Dont know how many will get out to Mass this morning. Praying that Father Al will have a safe drive in from the main church town where he lives. It is an hour and 20 minutes drive on a good day. I have had no phone call saying he is not able to get here so............plans are to go ahead and play the organ for Mass.
> 
> We dont have zucchinis yet in the stores nor up in the gardens (Hah! gardens are not even planted yet!!!) but I do love zucchini's and I am planning on having several zuc plants this year. I have two raised garden beds in the community gardens this year. I will be planting and harvesting some produce for the food bank too. People love the fresh green and yellow beans so do I. I will be planting lots of those. They are so easy to freeze as well! Planting lots of pickling cucs and table cucs. Mom bought some butterball lettuce seeds the other day and I look forward to munching on them! Mom also has two raised garden beds at the community gardens. We will work them together.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Here's one of the pictures that I took before Daniel and his friend left for the symphony yesterday.


Lovely couple!!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Back home, had a nice day, cool but lots of sun. Time to eat and then knit. Hope all are well and having a good day/night. Will try to catch up, LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sassafras - so glad you had a good day - and to have such a perfect place to go so close - perfect. we all need a mhday every once in a while to get ourselves grounded again. anxious to see the pictures.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Gave myself a MH day yesterday and went to The Trail of a Hundred Giants, a sequoia grove about two hours from here. Spent hours in the quiet Forrest. Well not so quiet as we were blessed with a pileated woodpecker. What joy. Very healing. You can even stand inside the trunk in the some of the trees. Very dry for this time of year. Did see several snow plants, two mushrooms, wild currant, flannel bush and desert candles blooming. A glorious day.
> Desert Joy
> Will post pics.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dowager - i live in defiance ohio which is about fifty miles east of ft wayne.

sam



Dowager said:


> Sam! I am pleasantly surprised to find that someone at KP may actually live close to me! You mentioned your daughter going to prom in Ft. Wayne, so I take it you live close to Ft. Wayne. I live in Huntington, IN, which is about 25 miles SW of Ft. Wayne!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kalico - welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by and hope you had a good time and will return real soon. there is always hot tea and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Kalic0 said:


> Thank you for posting the recipes. I look forward to trying them. We are gluten and dairy free due to family digestive issues, but these are really adaptible with few or no substitutions. Love that!


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

I need to pick the brains of you tea party members. I'm working on a pattern that says, "...starting on row 15 add 1 st at the beginning and the end of that row and every *6th row* thereafter *9 times.*

Instructions like this always leave me guessing. Does it mean that 1st increase--as well as the next one at the next 6th row are both counted for a total of 9 times?

For me the language of the instructions could be a bit more precise so there was no room for interpretation. Do any of you run into this or am I over-thinking this? I've been known to do that...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

quite right ceili and the nice thing about it is there is a four lane freeway between ft wayne and defiance.

sam



Ceili said:


> Dowager, I don' actually live close to you, but we did have a summer cottage on Lake James, just outside of Angola, so at least I'm somewhat familiar with the area. From what I understand, Sam is 30-50 miles over the border from you - equidistant from Ft. Wayne and Toledo. Am I right Sam?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Me, too, June. Always cooler than most of the folks in the house since I did chemo following the first diagnosis of breast cancer. That was quite a few years ago but still have the effect as strong as when it began.

I've closed all the windows now that the sum is going down. Just too cool and breezy for me to leave them open yet.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

nrc1940 said:


> I need to pick the brains of you tea party members. I'm working on a pattern that says, "...starting on row 15 add 1 st at the beginning and the end of that row and every *6th row* thereafter *9 times.*
> 
> Instructions like this always leave me guessing. Does it mean that 1st increase--as well as the next one at the next 6th row are both counted for a total of 9 times?
> 
> For me the language of the instructions could be a bit more precise so there was no room for interpretation. Do any of you run into this or am I over-thinking this? I've been known to do that...


I would take it as starting with the 6th row would be the first of 9


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I would take it as starting with the 6th row would be the first of 9


For a total of 10 increases on both ends of every 6th row following that first 6th row.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nrc1940 said:


> I need to pick the brains of you tea party members. I'm working on a pattern that says, "...starting on row 15 add 1 st at the beginning and the end of that row and every *6th row* thereafter *9 times.*
> 
> Instructions like this always leave me guessing. Does it mean that 1st increase--as well as the next one at the next 6th row are both counted for a total of 9 times?
> 
> For me the language of the instructions could be a bit more precise so there was no room for interpretation. Do any of you run into this or am I over-thinking this? I've been known to do that...


I don't think it is an 'over think' I would have trouble with that one too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

make that toasted rye and add sliced dill pickle on top of the peanut butter. very yummy

sam




ann bar said:


> Thought I was the only person who liked peanut butter on rye toast...a glass of milk with it and I am a happy camper.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to have you home safe and sound ejs - healing energy to you and yours.

sam



EJS said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just popped in to say I am home from my trip. We had a good time with family and saw some longtime friends.
> The memorial service went well even though the frigid WY wind blew. At least we missed all the big snow.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute dogs dowager - i am partial to labs which is what i have.

sam



Dowager said:


> Gwenniepooh! Glad to hear about your Dad raising Pointers. One of my shelter dogs I adopted, named Hunter, is part Lab and part Pointer. Has the Lab shaped head, but pure Pointer body. Has some natural hunting instincts too! He is a house dog, but twice when he has been out in the yard has caught birds and brought them to me, without harming so much as a feather! Seemed disappointed when I encouraged him to let them go, though I told him he was a good boy. I also can't walk him because he won't "heel". Insists on walking a zig-zag course in front of me to flush the game! Whether it be bushes, fire hydrants, squirrels or neighborhood children! *LOL*
> 
> Pictures attached.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

edith - do you know where meyersdale and windber are - i grew up in those two towns. meyersdale is a very small town - windber not much bigger.

sam



Edith M said:


> Nice grouping. I haven't gone target shooting since we left Az in 1982. I can't honestly say I miss it; I participated only because it was something DH and I could do together. That and fishing which I loved. Sure miss that man.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely pictures - thanks for sharing joy.

sam

it's easy to tell this was the perfect place for you.



sassafras123 said:


> Here are a few pics of Trail of a Hundred Giants, sequoia grove.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would just take one look at what had to be done and turn in a vegetarian instantly.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I have long said if people had to process their own meat, the world would probably have a lot more vegetarians. I have done those things, too, and you're right--it's not for the squeamish. I grew up in a family of hunters, and I have cleaned a lot of different things. It certainly can change one's perspective.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely pictures shirley - thanks for sharing.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Well , we had a lovely lunch looking at Mt. Rundle on Friday. It was so peaceful and quiet. There was a lot of snow on the peaks - much more than usual for this time of the year.
> 
> Here are 3 pictures i took. One of Mt. Rundle, one of Lake Louise and on of the peaks in the distance. such a nice, relaxing time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hollyhocks - i keep saying i am going to plant some - theyare a favorite plant of mine.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Hope everyone is having a good weekend. We have had beautiful weather (except for the wind) and have managed to get some outside projects finished. Did a major spring cleaning in our bedroom and I feel quite accomplished today. I have a few projects in the last stages and I will post some pictures later this week. I'm so in awe of the TV, shawl and shrug pictures.... talented peeps on here!! Iris in bloom - waiting on my hollyhocks.... thanks Sam and all who make this a safe place to be - luv, AZ Sticks


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tea4two - welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by and hope you will return soon - there is always room at the table and hot tea ready to pour - we'll be looking for you.

what are you doing in ireland?

sam



tea4two said:


> View of the Rockies around Banff Town
> 
> These photos are beautiful. Make me a tad homesick.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you for your quick response. I think if I were writing those instructions I'd at least provide what the total number of stitches should be after all increases were made.



Pup lover said:


> I would take it as starting with the 6th row would be the first of 9


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you Lurker 2 for your quick response. I think if I were writing those instructions I'd at least provide what the total number of stitches should be after all increases were made.



Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think it is an 'over think' I would have trouble with that one too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all - I'm late to the tea party, but still wishing you all well. I have in my hand a margarita in honor of Cinco de Mayo -- yesterday was Star Wars Day -- May the 4th be with you!! 

We spent the weekend up in Madison -- so much fun seeing little DGD - she's so much fun and just a bundle of energy. We had a play kitchen that we put together and the first thing she did was take a spoon and stir it in a pot!! Mimicing is so strong of an instinct. 

It rained the whole way up to Madison, but then turned into a wonderful weekend. We ate dinner at an authentic German restaurant - they had a polka band and parties for the prom dinner crowd and crowded it was!! This morning, I made them all breakfast and then made up stuffed poblano peppers for their dinner so they could sleep when DGD took her nap. I remember just how exhausting it is being parents and working full time too!! 

Stuffed Poblanos (works with any peppers -- these are the most mild--Anaheim peppers would make it really spicey).
Broil the whole peppers until the skin blisters -- okay if it turns black...we did this on the gas grill. Place the peppers in bowl and cover with plastic wrap to steam. In the meantime, make rice (I used yellow) and saute onions, jalepeno peppers, garlic (and meat if you wish). Add in black beans and cooked rice and season with chili flakes, cumin, paprika, 

Clean cooled peppers by removing skin and carefully slicing one side and opening to pull out seeds and membranes - I leave the stems on so you can tell where they are in the casserole. Once peppers are cleaned, load up with cheese (I made cheese sicks out of pepper jack) and rice mixture.

Spray the bottom of a 9 x 12 pan and put in a layer of the rice mixture - place each pepper (split side down) on the rice. Put a mixture of Rotel tomatoes (tomatoes with green chillies) and regular diced tomatoes over the top of the peppers - then place the rest of the rice and another layer of diced tomatoes. Place grated cheese across the top (Colby Jack) and then bake until bubbly. Everything is already cooked so just needs to heat through and blend all the flavors together. Great vegetarian meal---but can add chorizo sausage or hamburger or chicken if you want something with meat. 

We ran into horrible construction and traffic on the way home - but all in all a fun weekend. Love seeing the flowers and trees and the wingspans from all of you ...time to get some knitting done. Love the picture of the concert goers and looking forward to seeing the prom pictures. Sam, hope your ankle heals quickly and good health wished for everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

junelouise - you might try a sugar subsititue in the cucumber salad.

sam



Junelouise said:


> I love Vegas! I hope they renew it!
> 
> I wrote down the cucumber salad onto a index card. I love cucumber salad but always made the vinegar version. I will try this one. I have to watch my blood sugar, so will pass on the sugar, but it sounds yummy!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i neglected to do so - thanks sorlenna for reminding me - sending you mountains of soothing healing energy marge - maybe with warm weather coming you will soon be back in the pink.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I'm shutting down for the night--will knit a bit more and then hit the hay. One front of the cape and across the shoulder are done--think I got the shaping worked out. I'm on the back section now. So far, so good, but I am hoping the hood construction will come to me in my sleep. LOL
> 
> I'll figure it out.
> 
> Marge, I wish you healing and energy, and hugs to all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it looks great sandy - you can wear in on our yarn crawl in august.

sam



Sandy said:


> Here it is Sam! I chose the colors based on the varigated yarn all from my stash. It is mainly to "dress up" some of my sweatshirts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one stick is 4ounces.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> What weight is the butter - not sure what sticks are


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are the beads purple?

sam

how was the local show yesterday - did the weather give you a break?



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, sorry I didn't get back on yesterday, but after visiting our local show yesterday I got stuck into beading, did it for the rest of the day and even now I haven't finished the edge. Decided to put a bead on each stitch!! Now working out where else I'm going to put beads and of course I think I need to do some extra beading on the points. Did you know I love beads.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did melyn - and i apologize for not saying something - it is my kind of fudge - i am terrible with the fudge that needs cooked on the stove - this sounds right down my alley. thanks.

sam



melyn said:


> Sam did u see the peanut butter fudge recipe I posted thought of u as soon as I saw it, think it was somewhere between page 14 - 16 lyn x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think this is terrific patches - see - i told you it was easy.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Here is my wingspan so far, :-D I am very happy, I learned how to do short rows, and I like it.
> Will be out most of the day, hope all have a great day today. :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

june - do try the wingspan - it is an easy knit - and if you have any questions just pm me.

sam,

or better yet - ask here - many of our members have already knit one and would be glad to help you.



jknappva said:


> Haven't posted for a while but I've been 'lurking'! I had a nasty spell with the stomach virus and now 'arthur' has come to visit, thanks to our never-ending damp, chilly weather. We can't seem to have more than one day of sunshine. I think Marianne and I are sharing the nasty, damp weather even though we're several hundred miles apart.
> Thanks to whoever posted the lovely pictures of the iris. When my mother was alive she had a 6 foot span that was all down the side of her yard covered in different colors of bearded iris. After she died, the people who moved in, mowed them all down. What a waste of beauty!
> And the redwoods are always a source of wonder!
> As are the glorious photos of Shirley's artwork! Trying so hard not to be envious of her talent.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am feeling better today - and yes - we have a riding mower - we mow almost three acres which takes me about five hours on a good day - but this was the first mowing and the grass was quite high so i couldn't go really fast.

my ankle is sore but that is to be expected - i am just stiff today for some reason - not real warm outside - the air still has the winter's edge to it.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Sam what a lovely picture, Lexi and her boyfriend dressed for the prom in a gazebo at the park. I 'm sure you got some wonderful pictures! Did she get home at 6am?
> 
> I hope your leg and foot are much better today. I think you may have over done it yesterday. Do you mow with a riding mower? I hope so because it sounds like you have a lot of acreage to mow. Sam mowing the grass probably aggravated your breathing. Maybe you should wear a surgical ask when mowing. Lots of small particles flying around can't be good for your lungs. Also trees are probably in bloom and lots of pollen.
> 
> Are you feeling better today?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i do wear my oxygen when i mow - the portable rides right in front of me - i sit on the strap to keep it upright and away we go. i wonder what people think. lol

hope you find your father in good spirits.

maybe you could talk bj into eating out.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> hi all, just eating some left overs here at home, after church, i am going to spend the afternoon with dad at the N. home. bj doesn't get off till 4:30 today, so plenty of time. its still chilly, cloudy and pretty dreary out. oh some on sunshine.
> sam, you watch yourself, can't have you falling down and breakng something. then where would we be. i know dad has days where his breathing is more labored. when you mow do you wear your oxygen also? after the rain we have had i figure i will be mowing again by tuesday. bj has to do the ditch row, its to rutted for me to push the mower through and too much on a slope for me to use the riding one. so i tell him, my yard looks great, but your ditch row, is pitiful  yesterday is the first time in ages i sat, watched tv and knitted. i think with all the stuff going on with sister i just couldn' focus and wasn't interested in working on anything, i did quite a bit on a sloch hat for a friend who does tai chi with me. well, gonna go see dad now.don't kno w what is for supper, but i have eaten the last of the left over meatloaf muffins and turnip greens. its about time for us to check out our polk salad around town and see if is ready to be picked, i am sure it is. later


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the recipe purplefi - that sounds really good - i love salmon.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey, UK. I have stopped messing about with my wingspan and have blocked it.
> Menawhile here's my recipe for salmon in bitter orange sauce.
> 
> Put a little olive oil in a pan and get really hot.
> ...


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, take care of yourself. I am sure that leg is sore today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking couple marianne.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Here's one of the pictures that I took before Daniel and his friend left for the symphony yesterday.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, already posted pics but here are two more. And you are right we all need MH days. Glad I could take one in such a lovely spot. So green and healing. Love desert but sometimes I just crave green and streams or ocean and beach.

Should know more tomorrow about why i have had diarrhea for four months.
Desert Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it is nine time altogether - 45 rows altogether. at least that is what i would do.

sam
EDIT - i think i stand corrected here and i agree - ten times total.



nrc1940 said:


> I need to pick the brains of you tea party members. I'm working on a pattern that says, "...starting on row 15 add 1 st at the beginning and the end of that row and every *6th row* thereafter *9 times.*
> 
> Instructions like this always leave me guessing. Does it mean that 1st increase--as well as the next one at the next 6th row are both counted for a total of 9 times?
> 
> For me the language of the instructions could be a bit more precise so there was no room for interpretation. Do any of you run into this or am I over-thinking this? I've been known to do that...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

OK tired now, will rest now, and pray all have a good night/ day, that you tomorrow be filled with love, joy, peace, and comfort. Be blessed, until tomorrow. :-D

Thanks Sam for the encouragement, you where right. :-D ;-) :thumbup: :thumbup: so happy


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi all, just dropping in quickly. I'm trying to catch up, just read the first page. Didn't get to my knitting group yesterday to work on the afghan, instead I worked at the friends of the library book sale, the friends of the library are some of the same people that are in my knitting group. Anyway we have a lot of fun. We sold a lot of books, the money goes for programs for the public library. So I'm knitting today to make up for lost time and reading the TP in between to give my hands a rest. Nice recipes Sam especially like the almond bars. They don't seem too hard to make.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good evening all . Jaut getting settled in for the night. We visited friends yesterday and last night and got home by noon today. They have a cottage on a small lake and since spring has still not shown up here, we just sat and watched it rain and saw the ducks walk on the ice. But she and I crocheted together and they taught me a new dice game which was fun and just a no minder.
I know I have told you I have been going through a tough time with my husband made to retire way to early and he needs to and wants to go back to work. This week is a big week, there are two opportunities and interviews starting Tuesday through Thursday so if you could include in a prayer or two I would so appreciate it. I hate to complain when so many have worse problems but the worry is starting tp take its toll on my health and losing health insurance and everything else has been hard. I know many of you understand.
Thank you and god bless.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, already posted pics but here are two more. And you are right we all need MH days. Glad I could take one in such a lovely spot. So green and healing. Love desert but sometimes I just crave green and streams or ocean and beach.
> 
> Should know more tomorrow about why i have had diarrhea for four months.
> Desert Joy


Sassafras the sequoias are wonderful. I've always wanted to see them. Did you get to walk into the one that had the fire scars? Thanks for posting these pictures.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> looking forward to seeing your finished wingspan five.
> 
> sam


hmmmm, guess that means I really do need to finish it, right? hahaha, I can procrastinate (I think I spelled that word right.....) Zoe 

I am thinking this kitty is trying to apologize for the yarn tangle he left. Now when he says "work" he really means a leisurely knit ..............or is giving you the go ahead and untangle that yarn, hahahah, he will be waiting.........  :mrgreen:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wishing everyone a good night/day! I think it is time for bed. At least I'm caught up!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you and hubby mountains of positive energy spider - it's going to be a good week.

sam



Spider said:


> Good evening all . Jaut getting settled in for the night. We visited friends yesterday and last night and got home by noon today. They have a cottage on a small lake and since spring has still not shown up here, we just sat and watched it rain and saw the ducks walk on the ice. But she and I crocheted together and they taught me a new dice game which was fun and just a no minder.
> I know I have told you I have been going through a tough time with my husband made to retire way to early and he needs to and wants to go back to work. This week is a big week, there are two opportunities and interviews starting Tuesday through Thursday so if you could include in a prayer or two I would so appreciate it. I hate to complain when so many have worse problems but the worry is starting tp take its toll on my health and losing health insurance and everything else has been hard. I know many of you understand.
> Thank you and god bless.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

On row 15 Increase one stitch at each end of row. (+2)

Then every 6th row after that, increase at each end. 
Increasing on every 6th row 9 times (+18)

You'll have added a total of 20 stitches when done with increases. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam, hope the foot is feeling much better. 

Marianne, lovely picture of Daniel and his friend. 

It's been a lazy day for me, I didn't sleep well last night, so I took a very long nap this afternoon, DH let me sleep a few hours longer than I should have. 
Oh well, it'll be a late night I guess. lol
I am caught up now though. 
I finished my market bag today though, I'll post a picture later, it was a nice quick and easy knit. 
Hope everyone is doing well, 
Hugs.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

nrc1940 said:


> I need to pick the brains of you tea party members. I'm working on a pattern that says, "...starting on row 15 add 1 st at the beginning and the end of that row and every *6th row* thereafter *9 times.*
> 
> Instructions like this always leave me guessing. Does it mean that 1st increase--as well as the next one at the next 6th row are both counted for a total of 9 times?
> 
> For me the language of the instructions could be a bit more precise so there was no room for interpretation. Do any of you run into this or am I over-thinking this? I've been known to do that...


I've had exactly the same dilemma, but the final number of stitches was given so I could see that the first row was included. As you commented, this would have helped in the pattern you are using!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Which for us downunder is near enough to 100gm.


Now I can try and make this. ;-)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, all seems to be quiet on the TP front, so I'm off to bed I think. I'll have to get up 4ish but as soon as DH heads off I'll go back to bed for a few hours, as long as the dogs and cats allow it. lol
Night everyone, hugs
See you all tomorrow, or, well rather, later today.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Marianne what a cute couple! Daniel is very handsome.

Pontuf

=Marianne818]Here's one of the pictures that I took before Daniel and his friend left for the symphony yesterday.[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sassafras love these sequoia pictures!

Pontuf



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, already posted pics but here are two more. And you are right we all need MH days. Glad I could take one in such a lovely spot. So green and healing. Love desert but sometimes I just crave green and streams or ocean and beach.
> 
> Should know more tomorrow about why i have had diarrhea for four months.
> Desert Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nrc1940 said:


> I need to pick the brains of you tea party members. I'm working on a pattern that says, "...starting on row 15 add 1 st at the beginning and the end of that row and every *6th row* thereafter *9 times.*
> 
> Instructions like this always leave me guessing. Does it mean that 1st increase--as well as the next one at the next 6th row are both counted for a total of 9 times?
> 
> For me the language of the instructions could be a bit more precise so there was no room for interpretation. Do any of you run into this or am I over-thinking this? I've been known to do that...


This one isn't clear- but I would take it that you do one increase tand then every 6th row 9 times. Usually I can look at them and using grammer work it out, but could go either way here. Does the 9 times refer to the increases or the 6th rows. But I would go for 10 increases (seems slightly more correct) unless anything indicates otherwise such as a stitch count further down.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. I intend to do some pottering in the garden until my chair tells me it's time to sit and knit.

Finally finished messing about with my wingspan, so here's a photo.

I hope everyone is having a good week end.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I intend to do some pottering in the garden until my chair tells me it's time to sit and knit.
> 
> Finally finished messing about with my wingspan, so here's a photo.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good week end.


Not so sunny here, PurpleFi. Rather cloudy and cool. I'm doing my best to be pragmatic. I have no other option!! Over the last couple of days, every plan I've made has been altered or scrapped because 'life' dictated otherwise and today is no exception. Work to fill in the hole left by the removal of the garden pond has been postponed and I'm disappointed. I think I'll go and paint the garden room door! I hope I've been able to post a photograph of the little blue dress made as a birthday gift. The colour is reality is a little brighter than in the photograph. I've completed the second of four cushion covers for the garden room and my next project is a scarf, planned as a present for a birthday later in the year.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Margewhaples, I also have fibro, as does my GD( in her early thirties) and we feel this has been the worse winter we can remember for fibro pain. There have been many days in bed this winter or days that it is too painful to do anything when you are up. We are both going through a bad time right now also. Must have something to do with this weird weather. It seems every time a low pressure system comes through a bad time hits and there have been a lot this year. Every time there is a sunny day we make a point of sitting or working out in the sun. The heat seems to help a lot. Also both of our doctors have put us on vitamin D as we are both low. Have you had yours checked? Both doctors say low D can cause muscle pain.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Sandy, your wingspan is wonderful! Love the colors you picked.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Here is my wingspan so far, :-D I am very happy, I learned how to do short rows, and I like it.
> Will be out most of the day, hope all have a great day today. :-D


Love your wingspan. I have come to the decision that I love the variegated yarn the best. I think because it would go with so many things.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Purplefi,

your little dress so pretty and well done. Do I see a small set of flowers about the neckline? 

Lovely work!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I wanted to thank thewren for inviting me to make a little announcement here:

I am starting a little "party" on the ChitChat section today called Lace Party with Dragonflylace. We will discuss all types of lace making and have some history, some recipes, and lots of fun.

Would love to have you peek in and take a look if you like lace or would like to learn about lace.

I love the Tea Parties and have looked in many times. I am so amazed at the beautiful work you all show and also the support you give to one another.

Have a wonderful day and hope to hear from some of you.

Dragonflylace


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Definitely a few layers here! although my inside temperature is 15C, Glad you will warm up a bit- pity some of our rain did not reach you first- Even Ringo the corgi was tripping carefully through the puddle that collects where he runs up and down the fence! Have to pick my moment to persuade them outside. I have never had enough courage to try acupuncture- although Fale has had it often enough- hope you get relief!


I have had acupuncture therapy many times, it really does help especially with joint pain. With no insurance I am unable to afford the cost right now, I should be eligible in August though.. cannot wait!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Not so sunny here, PurpleFi. Rather cloudy and cool. I'm doing my best to be pragmatic. I have no other option!! Over the last couple of days, every plan I've made has been altered or scrapped because 'life' dictated otherwise and today is no exception. Work to fill in the hole left by the removal of the garden pond has been postponed and I'm disappointed. I think I'll go and paint the garden room door! I hope I've been able to post a photograph of the little blue dress made as a birthday gift. The colour is reality is a little brighter than in the photograph. I've completed the second of four cushion covers for the garden room and my next project is a scarf, planned as a present for a birthday later in the year.


Both the dress and table are beautiful!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I wanted to thank thewren for inviting me to make a little announcement here:
> 
> ...


Will look in- I have got as far as getting yarn for fine lace work- now for time. But very unusually my supply of yarn and patterns outweighs my available time! Surprising I know.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Not so sunny here, PurpleFi. Rather cloudy and cool. I'm doing my best to be pragmatic. I have no other option!! Over the last couple of days, every plan I've made has been altered or scrapped because 'life' dictated otherwise and today is no exception. Work to fill in the hole left by the removal of the garden pond has been postponed and I'm disappointed. I think I'll go and paint the garden room door! I hope I've been able to post a photograph of the little blue dress made as a birthday gift. The colour is reality is a little brighter than in the photograph. I've completed the second of four cushion covers for the garden room and my next project is a scarf, planned as a present for a birthday later in the year.


Its lovely!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I have had acupuncture therapy many times, it really does help especially with joint pain. With no insurance I am unable to afford the cost right now, I should be eligible in August though.. cannot wait!!


I am lucky as the doctor that does it bulk bills me through medicare so i am not out of pocket at all. I find it helps and he has put a needle in my ear for a week (if i want to i can take it off) and its supposed to help stress. Mmm maybe he should have put lots in as there is plenty of stress here at the moment. LOL. Oh well. :roll:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Will look in- I have got as far as getting yarn for fine lace work- now for time. But very unusually my supply of yarn and patterns outweighs my available time! Surprising I know.


Hi darowil,

I know what you mean about having "time" to knit. I have a VERY long list of "I must knit this...." projects. I have enough yarn for well, we won't discuss how much yarn I have, but my daughter says my craft room (a very small bedroom, I might add) looks like a yarn shop.....

  ;-)

Dragonflylace


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Not so sunny here, PurpleFi. Rather cloudy and cool. I'm doing my best to be pragmatic. I have no other option!! Over the last couple of days, every plan I've made has been altered or scrapped because 'life' dictated otherwise and today is no exception. Work to fill in the hole left by the removal of the garden pond has been postponed and I'm disappointed. I think I'll go and paint the garden room door! I hope I've been able to post a photograph of the little blue dress made as a birthday gift. The colour is reality is a little brighter than in the photograph. I've completed the second of four cushion covers for the garden room and my next project is a scarf, planned as a present for a birthday later in the year.


Valerie- that is one fine piece of knitting! I would love to see how the cushion covers have worked out- I remember you saying they are in garter stitch. Will the scarf be one of your freehanded designs- I recall one very interesting 'flotsam and jetsam' one that you designed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I intend to do some pottering in the garden until my chair tells me it's time to sit and knit.
> 
> Finally finished messing about with my wingspan, so here's a photo.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good week end.


Would you be able to show us a picture of the scarf, draped? I am also curious to see the final triangle closer- a suggestion of how you worked each triangle would also be very welcome! I am sure it looks very pretty when being worn.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, already posted pics but here are two more. And you are right we all need MH days. Glad I could take one in such a lovely spot. So green and healing. Love desert but sometimes I just crave green and streams or ocean and beach.
> 
> Should know more tomorrow about why i have had diarrhea for four months.
> Desert Joy


That is awesome, I would love to see with my eyes, WOW


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Purplefi,
> 
> your little dress so pretty and well done. Do I see a small set of flowers about the neckline?
> 
> ...


You do indeed. The pattern had a sprinkling of daisies embroidered on the bodice and sleeves. It is intended for a little girl called Joy!!! The garden door is undercoated but the rain has started so I may not get much more done outside. Perhaps later.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

darowil said:


> Both the dress and table are beautiful!


Thank you Darowible,! The table belonged to my mother. It was made by an Irish firm, based in Monaghan - Rossmore furniture. I love the table, its four matching chairs and two carvers. It extends to seat eight, at a bit of a squeeze. I use it at weekends more than on weekdays, when I use the smaller glass-topped dining table in the alcove in my living room.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

darowil said:


> Both the dress and table are beautiful!


Sorry Darowil, love. Spelt your name wrongly!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Spider said:


> Good evening all . Jaut getting settled in for the night. We visited friends yesterday and last night and got home by noon today. They have a cottage on a small lake and since spring has still not shown up here, we just sat and watched it rain and saw the ducks walk on the ice. But she and I crocheted together and they taught me a new dice game which was fun and just a no minder.
> I know I have told you I have been going through a tough time with my husband made to retire way to early and he needs to and wants to go back to work. This week is a big week, there are two opportunities and interviews starting Tuesday through Thursday so if you could include in a prayer or two I would so appreciate it. I hate to complain when so many have worse problems but the worry is starting tp take its toll on my health and losing health insurance and everything else has been hard. I know many of you understand.
> Thank you and god bless.


Your problem is just as important, as the others, it's your life so never feel that way. I am praying as we speak. Just know you and your family are important, and cared. About. :-D blessings


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Its lovely!


Thank you SugarSugar and Lurker. I enjoyed making the dress and I'll post a pic of the cushion covers when I've the other two completed.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> hmmmm, guess that means I really do need to finish it, right? hahaha, I can procrastinate (I think I spelled that word right.....) Zoe
> 
> I am thinking this kitty is trying to apologize for the yarn tangle he left. Now when he says "work" he really means a leisurely knit ..............or is giving you the go ahead and untangle that yarn, hahahah, he will be waiting.........  :mrgreen:


LOL LOL! funny, can't stop laughing, :lol:


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Your problem is just as important, as the others, it's your life so never feel that way. I am praying as we speak. Just know you and your family are important, and cared. About. :-D blessings


Dearest Spider. We have you in our prayers and hope for strength and courage over the next couple of days.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful Wingspan!!! Purple is one of my favorite colors! The little dress is just darling!! Someday I am going to overcome my fears of knitting clothing.. scarfs and shawls okay.. but something about sleeves, and necklines .. brrrrrr scares me, :? :-( 

I do apologize, I did not realize I left this on yesterday evening. I had been in Mom's room and when I went to answer the phone, she just shut the cover.. LOL.. was a surprise when I lifted the cover to sign online and poof I was there already :wink:   
Thank you for the compliments on the picture.. They are both a joy to me, Liz is just the greatest friend, at age 19 she has completed both her high school and is a certified EMT, working now on her paramedic and has serious thoughts about entering med school. Of course the cost of the schooling is her major fear a lot of her friends have such high student loans and she sees Daniel with his payments of a bit over 650 a month. She scored perfect on the ACT and (I can't think of the other test name) has been accepted to several universities and colleges.. just the almighty dollar of course. 

Wasn't able to knit very much this weekend, Arthur's visit was mainly in my hands yesterday.. today he seems to just want to hang around and make me miserable from my neck down :x Oh well, there are pills that help and will take one eventually, LOL.
Hope to make a visit with Gwen tomorrow, (depends on the weather) and hoping that Ohio Kathy will still be there also. 
Going to catch up reading.. I kinda skipped a few pages I believe.. :roll: 
Sending prayers and hugs to all... love is always there!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Sorry Darowil, love. Spelt your name wrongly!!


I'll forgive you- maybe just this once :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I am lucky as the doctor that does it bulk bills me through medicare so i am not out of pocket at all. I find it helps and he has put a needle in my ear for a week (if i want to i can take it off) and its supposed to help stress. Mmm maybe he should have put lots in as there is plenty of stress here at the moment. LOL. Oh well. :roll:


I've not heard of the needle in the ear.. if it helps with stress, I'd invest in that for sure!! maybe one for each ear.. ROL..


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'll forgive you- maybe just this once :-D :-D :-D


You're a scamp!! I'd better go and get some lunch. Now that I'm back on my usual computer, on whose desktop I have the KTP recipe file, I may have a go at the individual microwave-able cupcake. I think I have the essential cake mixes.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I intend to do some pottering in the garden until my chair tells me it's time to sit and knit.
> 
> Finally finished messing about with my wingspan, so here's a photo.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good week end.


That is so nice, love the color :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Dearest Spider. We have you in our prayers and hope for strength and courage over the next couple of days.


well said.. I'm with you in prayers


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Not so sunny here, PurpleFi. Rather cloudy and cool. I'm doing my best to be pragmatic. I have no other option!! Over the last couple of days, every plan I've made has been altered or scrapped because 'life' dictated otherwise and today is no exception. Work to fill in the hole left by the removal of the garden pond has been postponed and I'm disappointed. I think I'll go and paint the garden room door! I hope I've been able to post a photograph of the little blue dress made as a birthday gift. The colour is reality is a little brighter than in the photograph. I've completed the second of four cushion covers for the garden room and my next project is a scarf, planned as a present for a birthday later in the year.


Oh, that is beautiful, love the color, looks like spring.
:-D


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I've not heard of the needle in the ear.. if it helps with stress, I'd invest in that for sure!! maybe one for each ear.. ROL..


LOL. Uh huh. Its a bit like a drawing pin (tack) i guess. And a tiny bandaid over it. I cant say i feel any different and i am doubtful it will help. Stress is stress... I dont mind real problems.. they are enough. Its the unneccesary crap that is on going that gets to me. :roll: :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. Uh huh. Its a bit like a drawing pin (tack) i guess. And a tiny bandaid over it. I cant say i feel any different and i am doubtful it will help. Stress is stress... I dont mind real problems.. they are enough. Its the unneccesary crap that is on going that gets to me. :roll: :shock:


I would second that thought whole heartedly!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would second that thought whole heartedly!


I had a feeling you would understand what i meant.  :thumbup:

And on that note i think i will go to be and read and de stress !! Goodnight all. Take care. Smile, its good for you they say.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Become confident enough with my TV to doit while on KP! Realsied that as I have also started the Tree of Life Afghan two things that can't be doen on KP or while reading aren't a good idea so figured I could probably mnage and doen most of a pattern repeat so going OK.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My second attempt at making a necklace, with the beads I bought while I was in Glasgow, Scotland in 2011- the idea is that I will end up with three necklaces that can be worn together or separately. The shorter one was my first attempt


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dear KTP friends. Here is an actual message from Ben and the message I sent him. For those of you who are new, Ben has been struggling with leukemia for a year now since he was 13. Lots of set backs and then good days. He is now 14:

"Dear Ben, Just want you to know there are prayers for you from all over the world on my International Forum. They are all celebrating the fact that you are going to the BBQ and were able to have friends over. Big Hugs for you from everyone!!!! (As far away as New Zealand and Australia."

Saturday
2:56pm
Ben 
"Thank you! Tell them all i said thank you very much."


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My second attempt at making a necklace, with the beads I bought while I was in Glasgow, Scotland in 2011- the idea is that I will end up with three necklaces that can be worn together or separately. The shorter one was my first attempt


 :thumbup: Good job.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I had a feeling you would understand what i meant.  :thumbup:
> 
> And on that note i think i will go to be and read and de stress !! Goodnight all. Take care. Smile, its good for you they say.


Only too well! almost time for me to head back to bed!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My second attempt at making a necklace, with the beads I bought while I was in Glasgow, Scotland in 2011- the idea is that I will end up with three necklaces that can be worn together or separately. The shorter one was my first attempt


Great idea Julie of wearing separately or together and making the lengths appropriate for that. Great creative idea!! Lovely work and the color of these stones will go so beautifully with your coloring.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Necklaces look good Julie.

How nice of Ben to send a thnaks to us. And so good that he is feeling well enough for this as well. Did he enjoy his school event?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Become confident enough with my TV to doit while on KP! Realsied that as I have also started the Tree of Life Afghan two things that can't be doen on KP or while reading aren't a good idea so figured I could probably mnage and doen most of a pattern repeat so going OK.


That sounds good, darowil! I find once I have the first 6 rows out of the way, I can sort of coast along on the second 6 rows. It works up quite quickly that way- Have also started using a row counter to keep my place.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I will have to search and see if he says anything about that. He didn't in his answer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Dear KTP friends. Here is an actual message from Ben and the message I sent him. For those of you who are new, Ben has been struggling with leukemia for a year now since he was 13. Lots of set backs and then good days. He is now 14:
> 
> "Dear Ben, Just want you to know there are prayers for you from all over the world on my International Forum. They are all celebrating the fact that you are going to the BBQ and were able to have friends over. Big Hugs for you from everyone!!!! (As far away as New Zealand and Australia."
> 
> ...


That is great that Ben is feeling so much better!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Good job.


Thank you sugarsugar! Sleep well!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I intend to do some pottering in the garden until my chair tells me it's time to sit and knit.
> 
> Finally finished messing about with my wingspan, so here's a photo.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good week end.


Love the purple lace wingspan. So lovely :!: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Quite an accomplishment and such beautiful knitting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Valerie, such a beautiful little dress and such wonderful knitting. Bravo. Some little girl is going to look so beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Great idea Julie of wearing separately or together and making the lengths appropriate for that. Great creative idea!! Lovely work and the color of these stones will go so beautifully with your coloring.


The intention is that the third will fit in between- and again the stones will be spaced. I have some very pretty small beads in a sort of bronzey to copper colour, but they are demanding a finer wire than my tiger tail- I hope to locate a beading shop soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, already posted pics but here are two more. And you are right we all need MH days. Glad I could take one in such a lovely spot. So green and healing. Love desert but sometimes I just crave green and streams or ocean and beach.
> Desert Joy


Love the photos and so glad it was so healing.

Hope the problem isn't a parasite!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Necklaces look good Julie.
> 
> How nice of Ben to send a thnaks to us. And so good that he is feeling well enough for this as well. Did he enjoy his school event?


I love the aqua through to more intense blues- I could have brought the whole shop home with me!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Here's one of the pictures that I took before Daniel and his friend left for the symphony yesterday.


What an adorable couple. They both look fabulous in their outfits and what a stunning girl in her sequin dress with that scarf/shawl. Looks like they were ready for a terrific evening.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My second attempt at making a necklace, with the beads I bought while I was in Glasgow, Scotland in 2011- the idea is that I will end up with three necklaces that can be worn together or separately. The shorter one was my first attempt


beautiful necklaces Julie.. love the colors!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My second attempt at making a necklace, with the beads I bought while I was in Glasgow, Scotland in 2011- the idea is that I will end up with three necklaces that can be worn together or separately. The shorter one was my first attempt


Those are beautiful I love the colors and the shape. Just saw in a mailer that came the other day those colored stones were be worn a lot . Great job.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sassafras the sequoias are wonderful. I've always wanted to see them. Did you get to walk into the one that had the fire scars? Thanks for posting these pictures.


Gwennie, yes did walk inside. Pic from inside on page 16 of this week,
's TP.

Nervous about getting results. They have ruled out parasite. Being a nurse makes it worse in some ways as the logical two left are crohns or cancer. Oh what baddies your overactive imagination can come up with.

Desert Joy


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwennie, yes did walk inside. Pic from inside on page 16 of this week,
> 's TP.
> 
> Nervous about getting results. They have ruled out parasite. Being a nurse makes it worse in some ways as the logical two left are crohns or cancer. Oh what baddies your overactive imagination can come up with.
> ...


Have been keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Dear KTP friends. Here is an actual message from Ben and the message I sent him. For those of you who are new, Ben has been struggling with leukemia for a year now since he was 13. Lots of set backs and then good days. He is now 14:
> 
> "Dear Ben, Just want you to know there are prayers for you from all over the world on my International Forum. They are all celebrating the fact that you are going to the BBQ and were able to have friends over. Big Hugs for you from everyone!!!! (As far away as New Zealand and Australia."
> 
> ...


So happy for Ben, keeping him close in our prayers, odd how the name Ben has become one that I keep close in prayers, my Ben, this Ben and a dear friend has a brother named Ben that is Autistic, he is only 12 yrs old, such a joy on good days, lately with all the rainy days he hasn't been coping well, he loves being outside.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> june - do try the wingspan - it is an easy knit - and if you have any questions just pm me.
> 
> sam,
> 
> or better yet - ask here - many of our members have already knit one and would be glad to help you.


Thanks, Sam. I'm sure I'll have plenty of questions if I ever find time to knit the wingspan. I'm in the middle of a wedding afghan right now so it will have to wait its turn!
Hope the ankle is feeling better today.
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Good Morning everyone. Waking up to yet another glorious day and guess what. I am sunburned. Yes, I sat right at the first table by the lake at noon in the sun with no umbrella or suntan lotion, totally forgetting that I could get burned. DH got me some stuff for pain last night and I was fine after applying to types of cream. Much better today. Only there an hour but right at noon. well might have been 2 as we did talk a long time. Yikes, where was my brain. Must have been the glass of wine. I'm still picturing snow on the ground. It was a fabulous day though and loved sitting right close to the water like that. Then we visited a local mansion in the FingerLakes and sat on the porch. My friend and I were the only ones sitting there so we pretended it was our mansion and sat and leisurely drank water, thankfully, in the shade.

Patches, your wingspan is going to be great. Love what you are doing. Great job and look forward to seeing the progress and finished project.

Sandy, a finished wingspan. Great job. Love the colors and quite an accomplishment. Great knitting.

AZ, those irises are so beautiful and quite a gardening Bravo in the desert.

Sam, someone mentioned prom pictures. Were they in the last KTP? Maybe it's just that you mentioned them and no photos. I did see where you talked about the prom. Hope you are feeling much better today and the ankle is healing.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good evening all . Jaut getting settled in for the night. We visited friends yesterday and last night and got home by noon today. They have a cottage on a small lake and since spring has still not shown up here, we just sat and watched it rain and saw the ducks walk on the ice. But she and I crocheted together and they taught me a new dice game which was fun and just a no minder.
> I know I have told you I have been going through a tough time with my husband made to retire way to early and he needs to and wants to go back to work. This week is a big week, there are two opportunities and interviews starting Tuesday through Thursday so if you could include in a prayer or two I would so appreciate it. I hate to complain when so many have worse problems but the worry is starting tp take its toll on my health and losing health insurance and everything else has been hard. I know many of you understand.
> Thank you and god bless.


I will definitely will be praying for good news from the job opportunities!! It has to have been a trying time for both of you.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My second attempt at making a necklace, with the beads I bought while I was in Glasgow, Scotland in 2011- the idea is that I will end up with three necklaces that can be worn together or separately. The shorter one was my first attempt


Really nice work, beautiful color


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwennie, yes did walk inside. Pic from inside on page 16 of this week,
> 's TP.
> 
> Nervous about getting results. They have ruled out parasite. Being a nurse makes it worse in some ways as the logical two left are crohns or cancer. Oh what baddies your overactive imagination can come up with.
> ...


Prayers for you for peace as you wait the results. And that the results won't be anything nasty- it doesn't always help to know does it. And as nurses we only normally see the types of cases that end up in hosptial (or needing care at home) rather than all theose with similar symptoms but that aren't anything serious and who mange them at home. It is easy to start to think that only serious things can happen to people becuase that is what we see.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I intend to do some pottering in the garden until my chair tells me it's time to sit and knit.
> 
> Finally finished messing about with my wingspan, so here's a photo.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good week end.


That is beautiful, love it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Not so sunny here, PurpleFi. Rather cloudy and cool. I'm doing my best to be pragmatic. I have no other option!! Over the last couple of days, every plan I've made has been altered or scrapped because 'life' dictated otherwise and today is no exception. Work to fill in the hole left by the removal of the garden pond has been postponed and I'm disappointed. I think I'll go and paint the garden room door! I hope I've been able to post a photograph of the little blue dress made as a birthday gift. The colour is reality is a little brighter than in the photograph. I've completed the second of four cushion covers for the garden room and my next project is a scarf, planned as a present for a birthday later in the year.


The dress has turned out brilliantly.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Dear KTP friends. Here is an actual message from Ben and the message I sent him. For those of you who are new, Ben has been struggling with leukemia for a year now since he was 13. Lots of set backs and then good days. He is now 14:
> 
> "Dear Ben, Just want you to know there are prayers for you from all over the world on my International Forum. They are all celebrating the fact that you are going to the BBQ and were able to have friends over. Big Hugs for you from everyone!!!! (As far away as New Zealand and Australia."
> 
> ...


Continued prayer, for BEN AND HIS FAMILY.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

PurpleFi,

Your wingspan is gorgeous. Do you have a pattern for the lace wings?

Julie,

I love your necklaces. My very favorite color.

Desert Joy

Hoping for good news for you today.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My second attempt at making a necklace, with the beads I bought while I was in Glasgow, Scotland in 2011- the idea is that I will end up with three necklaces that can be worn together or separately. The shorter one was my first attempt


They are both lovely, very well done.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Beautiful Wingspan!!! Purple is one of my favorite colors! The little dress is just darling!! Someday I am going to overcome my fears of knitting clothing.. scarfs and shawls okay.. but something about sleeves, and necklines .. brrrrrr scares me, :? :-(
> 
> I do apologize, I did not realize I left this on yesterday evening. I had been in Mom's room and when I went to answer the phone, she just shut the cover.. LOL.. was a surprise when I lifted the cover to sign online and poof I was there already :wink:
> Thank you for the compliments on the picture.. They are both a joy to me, Liz is just the greatest friend, at age 19 she has completed both her high school and is a certified EMT, working now on her paramedic and has serious thoughts about entering med school. Of course the cost of the schooling is her major fear a lot of her friends have such high student loans and she sees Daniel with his payments of a bit over 650 a month. She scored perfect on the ACT and (I can't think of the other test name) has been accepted to several universities and colleges.. just the almighty dollar of course.
> ...


Those of us with fibro or arthritis have really had a hard time of it this spring and winter. With another week of dreary, damp weather, I'm afraid 'arthur' has taken up permanent residence with me. Isn't it amazing that he gets around to so many of us!?
It's ridiculous the price of college these days. If I were young and just out of high school, I would be considering some type of technical education or an apprenticeship. After all, autos/truck will always need repairing. And who's going to build those beautiful cabinets and do all of that woodwork...who's going to build our houses, repair heating/ ac...so many careers that don't require a college degree. ANd who wants to guess how much a plumber charges per hour!!?! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Dear KTP friends. Here is an actual message from Ben and the message I sent him. For those of you who are new, Ben has been struggling with leukemia for a year now since he was 13. Lots of set backs and then good days. He is now 14:
> 
> "Dear Ben, Just want you to know there are prayers for you from all over the world on my International Forum. They are all celebrating the fact that you are going to the BBQ and were able to have friends over. Big Hugs for you from everyone!!!! (As far away as New Zealand and Australia."
> 
> ...


It's wonderful that Ben is doing so well....will continue to keep him in prayers.
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Julie , such beautiful necklaces and beads! Your work is lovely.

Pontuf

=Lurker 2]My second attempt at making a necklace, with the beads I bought while I was in Glasgow, Scotland in 2011- the idea is that I will end up with three necklaces that can be worn together or separately. The shorter one was my first attempt[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> beautiful necklaces Julie.. love the colors!


Thanks Marianne! You have done some beading too? the second one was easy as- once I had figured out how to secure the catch- just threaded on the beads until I had to figure out how to join on the other side of the catch- trickier than one might think!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Those are beautiful I love the colors and the shape. Just saw in a mailer that came the other day those colored stones were be worn a lot . Great job.


Thanks Spider! Keeping DH in my thoughts!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Really nice work, beautiful color


Thank you, Patches!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> PurpleFi,
> 
> Your wingspan is gorgeous. Do you have a pattern for the lace wings?
> 
> ...


I wear a lot of black- (deliberately my mourning colour, for my older daughter) and with the scoop necklines that are so fashionable these should look good. I just need to work out how I will make the third one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> They are both lovely, very well done.


Thanks, Caren! How is the spring at the farm?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Julie , such beautiful necklaces and beads! Your work is lovely.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> =Lurker 2]My second attempt at making a necklace, with the beads I bought while I was in Glasgow, Scotland in 2011- the idea is that I will end up with three necklaces that can be worn together or separately. The shorter one was my first attempt


[/quote]

I really like the chance colours in the larger beads, a number have quite a definite veining- through to a yellow/brown. Thanks Charlotte. And a pat for Pontuf! Is he missing his little bovine friend!?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Caren! How is the spring at the farm?


BUsy cleaning things up from the wind. Lots of tree branches to be cut up for the pool grill. :-D Most of the fences have been fixed. The pool is up and running, the grandsons were the first to swim this year. Should be warm enough for me by next week end.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Those of us with fibro or arthritis have really had a hard time of it this spring and winter. With another week of dreary, damp weather, I'm afraid 'arthur' has taken up permanent residence with me. Isn't it amazing that he gets around to so many of us!?
> It's ridiculous the price of college these days. If I were young and just out of high school, I would be considering some type of technical education or an apprenticeship. After all, autos/truck will always need repairing. And who's going to build those beautiful cabinets and do all of that woodwork...who's going to build our houses, repair heating/ ac...so many careers that don't require a college degree. ANd who wants to guess how much a plumber charges per hour!!?! LOL!
> JuneK


Sounds like over here!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Marianne! You have done some beading too? the second one was easy as- once I had figured out how to secure the catch- just threaded on the beads until I had to figure out how to join on the other side of the catch- trickier than one might think!


I have made a few bracelets for gifts and learned to wrap stones for drops. I mainly work on stitch markers and truthfully I haven't made any for awhile now. But seeing your works and Angora's.. I have to make time to start again! I have so many beads and stones that are sitting patiently waiting.. but then I have soooooo many knitting projects that are calling also :roll: I have to learn time management, just never enough hours in the day I'm afraid! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My second attempt at making a necklace, with the beads I bought while I was in Glasgow, Scotland in 2011- the idea is that I will end up with three necklaces that can be worn together or separately. The shorter one was my first attempt


Beautiful Julie.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> BUsy cleaning things up from the wind. Lots of tree branches to be cut up for the pool grill. :-D Most of the fences have been fixed. The pool is up and running, the grandsons were the first to swim this year. Should be warm enough for me by next week end.


Brrrrr to cool to even think about swimming here.. woke up to 48 F this morning. Our big lake, (Lake Lanier) is above full pool for the first time since 2009! I would love to be able to hike to some of the waterfalls, I'm sure they are just so powerful after all this rain!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> BUsy cleaning things up from the wind. Lots of tree branches to be cut up for the pool grill. :-D Most of the fences have been fixed. The pool is up and running, the grandsons were the first to swim this year. Should be warm enough for me by next week end.


The temperature will get better with the greater amount of solar power? How do you cut your branches- do you have a table saw? We used one every so often that came off the drive on the Land Rovers my Dad used to sell.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Brrrrr to cool to even think about swimming here.. woke up to 48 F this morning. Our big lake, (Lake Lanier) is above full pool for the first time since 2009! I would love to be able to hike to some of the waterfalls, I'm sure they are just so powerful after all this rain!


It was 75F and I have solar heaters for the pool. It was 69F in the pool. the boys don't notice the cold after a while. Poor sweethearts went home sun burnt though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I have made a few bracelets for gifts and learned to wrap stones for drops. I mainly work on stitch markers and truthfully I haven't made any for awhile now. But seeing your works and Angora's.. I have to make time to start again! I have so many beads and stones that are sitting patiently waiting.. but then I have soooooo many knitting projects that are calling also :roll: I have to learn time management, just never enough hours in the day I'm afraid! :thumbup:


I guess I could google wrapping- I have not the foggiest idea how to do it- the ones my daughter made for me were nicked while I was in Samoa in 2011.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The temperature will get better with the greater amount of solar power? How do you cut your branches- do you have a table saw? We used one every so often that came off the drive on the Land Rovers my Dad used to sell.


There are times I have to shut the solar heaters off or it is like getting into a giant hot tub. I have a small chain saw, works great then it goes into the run about. Everyone helps makes the work go faster.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful Julie.


Thanks Gwen, I am enjoying my experiments- the next thing is to have the confidence to make things for others!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> There are times I have to shut the solar heaters off or it is like getting into a giant hot tub. I have a small chain saw, works great then it goes into the run about. Everyone helps makes the work go faster.


I am told it is wise to make sure the timber is green, not dry or dead, when using a chain saw- have no experience with them myself!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am told it is wise to make sure the timber is green, not dry or dead, when using a chain saw- have no experience with them myself!


I haven't found it matters that much. I have cut both green and dried. The key is a very sharp chain and don't hit rocks.


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Spider said:


> Good evening all . Jaut getting settled in for the night. We visited friends yesterday and last night and got home by noon today. They have a cottage on a small lake and since spring has still not shown up here, we just sat and watched it rain and saw the ducks walk on the ice. But she and I crocheted together and they taught me a new dice game which was fun and just a no minder.
> I know I have told you I have been going through a tough time with my husband made to retire way to early and he needs to and wants to go back to work. This week is a big week, there are two opportunities and interviews starting Tuesday through Thursday so if you could include in a prayer or two I would so appreciate it. I hate to complain when so many have worse problems but the worry is starting tp take its toll on my health and losing health insurance and everything else has been hard. I know many of you understand.
> Thank you and god bless.


Prayers on their way! Shelty lover


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I received this in an email this morning, too beautiful not to share..

ul Anka wrote this for Sinatra, and only a violin can make this sound as beautiful as it truly is. Don't miss this. Rieu doesn't often play his violin thru whole pieces, this time he did. A renowned Dutch violinist, conductor and composer, and his orchestra did a tribute to Frank Sinatra with My Way on his Stradivarius violin at Radio City Music Hall  New York. Moving. You really need to take five minutes , relax and enjoy this outstanding performance. Rieu is quite a showman. The expressions on his face help sell his music.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I haven't found it matters that much. I have cut both green and dried. The key is a very sharp chain and don't hit rocks.


 :thumbup: When I used chain saws to cut up firewood or cut down trees, it did not matter if the wood was green or dry either. It always made a difference if the chain was sharpened and you also had to have a long enough blade. Oh, one more thing, the cutting up of the wood went better when there was gas in the chain saw! lol, Zoe


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i neglected to do so - thanks sorlenna for reminding me - sending you mountains of soothing healing energy marge - maybe with warm weather coming you will soon be back in the pink.
> 
> sam


And healing energy to you as well!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Monday morning at gwenniepooh's. She's being a lovely hostess. Made me bacon, eggs and biscuits this morning. Definately being spoiled! Have worked on my wingspan and did a bit of crochet . Lots of talk and laughs. Hope to be able to meet Marianne and Cindi tomorrow.

Great pic, everyone. Lace wingspan was awesome, trees majestic, neclaces lovely. If I missed any, please accept my apologies. I ohhed and ahhed over them as I read through.

For all in pain, prayers for the easing up of it. Continued prayers for Ben and anyone else who needs them. Fingers crossed for yhose looking for jobs. Be safe everyone. Off to knit for a while.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Monday morning at gwenniepooh's. She's being a lovely hostess. Made me bacon, eggs and biscuits this morning. Definately being spoiled! Have worked on my wingspan and did a bit of crochet . Lots of talk and laughs. Hope to be able to meet Marianne and Cindi tomorrow.
> 
> Great pic, everyone. Lace wingspan was awesome, trees majestic, neclaces lovely. If I missed any, please accept my apologies. I ohhed and ahhed over them as I read through.
> 
> ...


Kathy and Gwen keep praying for sunshine for tomorrow, LOL.. I need to go remove the webbing from between my toes, starting to get duck feet from alllllllll this rain :shock: Mom says to not stand still very long or else we will start to mold or mildew, ROFL.. 
My neighbors have booked a guy to come and power wash their homes, he uses a huge machine that heats the water, removes all the mold and mildew much easier than the home type washers do. Just cost too much for my pocket book!! :roll:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Spider, sending good thoughts your way--let's all make this a good week!



5mmdpns said:


> hmmmm, guess that means I really do need to finish it, right? hahaha, I can procrastinate (I think I spelled that word right.....) Zoe


Zoe, I call it "procraftinating." 

Marianne, love seeing the photo--a handsome couple, indeed!

The wingspan, dress, all the photos, wow. We are a talented bunch!

Desert Joy, healing energy to you and I hope you get news (and a remedy) soon.

I think I have about six more pages to catch up; I didn't get much read yesterday as I was working on the cape. All went well until I got to the part where I need to reverse the shaping--confused myself and got the short rows on the wrong end. Augh. But things like this are why I write out directions for both parts--"reverse shaping" just doesn't cut it!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Those of us with fibro or arthritis have really had a hard time of it this spring and winter. With another week of dreary, damp weather, I'm afraid 'arthur' has taken up permanent residence with me. Isn't it amazing that he gets around to so many of us!?
> It's ridiculous the price of college these days. If I were young and just out of high school, I would be considering some type of technical education or an apprenticeship. After all, autos/truck will always need repairing. And who's going to build those beautiful cabinets and do all of that woodwork...who's going to build our houses, repair heating/ ac...so many careers that don't require a college degree. ANd who wants to guess how much a plumber charges per hour!!?! LOL!
> JuneK


So true today June and they are making way more than my friends and children with 2 degrees each. Life has changed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Monday morning at gwenniepooh's. She's being a lovely hostess. Made me bacon, eggs and biscuits this morning. Definately being spoiled! Have worked on my wingspan and did a bit of crochet . Lots of talk and laughs. Hope to be able to meet Marianne and Cindi tomorrow.
> 
> Great pic, everyone. Lace wingspan was awesome, trees majestic, neclaces lovely. If I missed any, please accept my apologies. I ohhed and ahhed over them as I read through.
> 
> ...


Love it that you met our Gwenie and soon Marianne and C. What a fabulous time it must be.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafras, IBS goes hand in hand with fibro and if I remember right..... It's no fun but it is better than the others you are imagining. Also, some people are very sensitive to water from different places if they have IBS. Prayers dear. May it be something that can be taken care of. Some vitamins can cause this too. My mother has a sensitivity to vitamin A. Please let us know what you find out.

Sorlenna...Love that "procraftinating." Never heard that one before. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful!!!! Thanks for sharing.



Marianne818 said:


> I received this in an email this morning, too beautiful not to share..
> 
> ul Anka wrote this for Sinatra, and only a violin can make this sound as beautiful as it truly is. Don't miss this. Rieu doesn't often play his violin thru whole pieces, this time he did. A renowned Dutch violinist, conductor and composer, and his orchestra did a tribute to Frank Sinatra with My Way on his Stradivarius violin at Radio City Music Hall  New York. Moving. You really need to take five minutes , relax and enjoy this outstanding performance. Rieu is quite a showman. The expressions on his face help sell his music.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> The dress has turned out brilliantly.


It is lovely to hear that so many of us like the little dress. Ages since I knitted one. All pleased AND the 3-2-1 cake is a real 'find'. I made my first one after lunch from a combination of Betty Crocker Angel cake mix and a lemon drizzle mix. I had to get the angel cake mix from Amazon as it isn't available here in the shops and it was expensive but now that I understand the way to make these microwaveable cakes from a dry mix, I can either buy a locally made cake mix or make my own. I saved the instructions on KTP for a home made mix when that was posted about a month ago.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Not so sunny here, PurpleFi. Rather cloudy and cool. I'm doing my best to be pragmatic. I have no other option!! Over the last couple of days, every plan I've made has been altered or scrapped because 'life' dictated otherwise and today is no exception. Work to fill in the hole left by the removal of the garden pond has been postponed and I'm disappointed. I think I'll go and paint the garden room door! I hope I've been able to post a photograph of the little blue dress made as a birthday gift. The colour is reality is a little brighter than in the photograph. I've completed the second of four cushion covers for the garden room and my next project is a scarf, planned as a present for a birthday later in the year.


I love the little dress! I have a friend that is expecting a girl in October, can you give me information about the pattern?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> :thumbup: When I used chain saws to cut up firewood or cut down trees, it did not matter if the wood was green or dry either. It always made a difference if the chain was sharpened and you also had to have a long enough blade. Oh, one more thing, the cutting up of the wood went better when there was gas in the chain saw! lol, Zoe


fundamental mrs Watson


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> :thumbup: When I used chain saws to cut up firewood or cut down trees, it did not matter if the wood was green or dry either. It always made a difference if the chain was sharpened and you also had to have a long enough blade. Oh, one more thing, the cutting up of the wood went better when there was gas in the chain saw! lol, Zoe


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup: Yes gas and oil are rather helpful.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Julie, lovely necklace and the shade of blue will compliment you nicely!

Angora, YAY for Ben! I continue to send good thoughts his way.

I think I am caught up for the moment--hugs to all. It looks as if it wants to be a rainy day, but we don't have any actual rain yet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, lovely necklace and the shade of blue will compliment you nicely!
> 
> Angora, YAY for Ben! I continue to send good thoughts his way.
> 
> I think I am caught up for the moment--hugs to all. It looks as if it wants to be a rainy day, but we don't have any actual rain yet!


I mean't the stones to be for my daughter- but she just may have to wait for her inheritance!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Good day to everyone! It is almost Noon here and the sun is finally shining brightly and temps will be in the 70's F. today. I little chilly yet but I will definitely be opening the patio door out to the deck this afternoon. Kitty Cocoa is sitting by that door (nose prints all along the glass) just waiting  The birds are happily singing, the snow is finally gone and would you believe the grass is already green and trees are budding out everywhere? 

We had a great day yesterday with dear son and dear daughter-in-law. Dear husband and dear son golfed and dear daughter-in-law and I got to drive the carts   It was great fun and by the end, I removed my jacket and the sun felt sooooo good on my skin  We took them out for dinner after (to celebrate dear son's birthday) and they said our good-nights. It was a wonderful day! 

I am moving slower today - lol! I need to call and make an eye appointment for me and then see what other trouble I can get into. I got to play detective this morning as dear husband lost his cell phone. I looked high and low and couldn't find it in the house. I tried to call it and could hear nothing. Then I decided to go out into the garage to see if maybe the phone was in dear husband's golf bag. I called it and could hear it but couldn't track the sound. Finally I opened my car and could hear it but still couldn't see it. It had fallen out of his pocket and was under the front passenger seat - lol! Mission complete  He doesn't use it often...more to have for emergencies on the road for him but he does call me every night when he is on his way home from work  

Allow me to repeat myself again - I LOVE all the photos of everyone's work and travels...keep 'em coming  Continued prayers to Ben (Angora) and Spider's husband!!! 

Time to log off and see about that appointment.

Take care everyone,
MN Kathy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful!!!! Thanks for sharing.


Marianne818 wrote:
I received this in an email this morning, too beautiful not to share..

ul Anka wrote this for Sinatra, and only a violin can make this sound as beautiful as it truly is. Don't miss this. Rieu doesn't often play his violin thru whole pieces, this time he did. A renowned Dutch violinist, conductor and composer, and his orchestra did a tribute to Frank Sinatra with My Way on his Stradivarius violin at Radio City Music Hall  New York. Moving. You really need to take five minutes , relax and enjoy this outstanding performance. Rieu is quite a showman. The expressions on his face help sell his music.






:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really like the way it turned out purplefi. what is the lace pattern on the last triangle? love the doodads.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I intend to do some pottering in the garden until my chair tells me it's time to sit and knit.
> 
> Finally finished messing about with my wingspan, so here's a photo.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good week end.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ptofvalerie - that is a lovely dress - love the hem line - the little girl is going to look so dressed up in it.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Not so sunny here, PurpleFi. Rather cloudy and cool. I'm doing my best to be pragmatic. I have no other option!! Over the last couple of days, every plan I've made has been altered or scrapped because 'life' dictated otherwise and today is no exception. Work to fill in the hole left by the removal of the garden pond has been postponed and I'm disappointed. I think I'll go and paint the garden room door! I hope I've been able to post a photograph of the little blue dress made as a birthday gift. The colour is reality is a little brighter than in the photograph. I've completed the second of four cushion covers for the garden room and my next project is a scarf, planned as a present for a birthday later in the year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

joy - i believe it was ptofvalerie that knit the blue dress.

sam



jheiens said:


> Purplefi,
> 
> your little dress so pretty and well done. Do I see a small set of flowers about the neckline?
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> It is lovely to hear that so many of us like the little dress. Ages since I knitted one. All pleased AND the 3-2-1 cake is a real 'find'. I made my first one after lunch from a combination of Betty Crocker Angel cake mix and a lemon drizzle mix. I had to get the angel cake mix from Amazon as it isn't available here in the shops and it was expensive but now that I understand the way to make these microwaveable cakes from a dry mix, I can either buy a locally made cake mix or make my own. I saved the instructions on KTP for a home made mix when that was posted about a month ago.


I have never knitted a little dress but have crocheted and sewed many a dress for my girls and granddaughters. 
My grands love the microwave cake, they can all have their favorite that way. The house doesn't get over heated either.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely myfanwy - i really like the colors.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> My second attempt at making a necklace, with the beads I bought while I was in Glasgow, Scotland in 2011- the idea is that I will end up with three necklaces that can be worn together or separately. The shorter one was my first attempt


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I mean't the stones to be for my daughter- but she just may have to wait for her inheritance!!!!
> 
> Thanks!


It's OK to keep them for yourself, you deserve nice things too. They will look lovely on you. Wear them just because, don't pack them away for some day. Every day is special.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how nice of him. how is he health wise with the leukemia? do they feel it will go in remission?

sam



Angora1 said:


> Dear KTP friends. Here is an actual message from Ben and the message I sent him. For those of you who are new, Ben has been struggling with leukemia for a year now since he was 13. Lots of set backs and then good days. He is now 14:
> 
> "Dear Ben, Just want you to know there are prayers for you from all over the world on my International Forum. They are all celebrating the fact that you are going to the BBQ and were able to have friends over. Big Hugs for you from everyone!!!! (As far away as New Zealand and Australia."
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you lots of healing energy joy - i have every confidence all our prayers are going to get you back in the pink very soon.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Gwennie, yes did walk inside. Pic from inside on page 16 of this week,
> 's TP.
> 
> Nervous about getting results. They have ruled out parasite. Being a nurse makes it worse in some ways as the logical two left are crohns or cancer. Oh what baddies your overactive imagination can come up with.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope you will have time to post a picture of the wedding afghan.

the ankle is sore - but healing.

sam



jknappva said:


> Thanks, Sam. I'm sure I'll have plenty of questions if I ever find time to knit the wingspan. I'm in the middle of a wedding afghan right now so it will have to wait its turn!
> Hope the ankle is feeling better today.
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i haven't posted the prom pictures yet daralene - need to get lexi over here - hopefully this evening.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Good Morning everyone. Waking up to yet another glorious day and guess what. I am sunburned. Yes, I sat right at the first table by the lake at noon in the sun with no umbrella or suntan lotion, totally forgetting that I could get burned. DH got me some stuff for pain last night and I was fine after applying to types of cream. Much better today. Only there an hour but right at noon. well might have been 2 as we did talk a long time. Yikes, where was my brain. Must have been the glass of wine. I'm still picturing snow on the ground. It was a fabulous day though and loved sitting right close to the water like that. Then we visited a local mansion in the FingerLakes and sat on the porch. My friend and I were the only ones sitting there so we pretended it was our mansion and sat and leisurely drank water, thankfully, in the shade.
> 
> Patches, your wingspan is going to be great. Love what you are doing. Great job and look forward to seeing the progress and finished project.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cool here also - low seventies the rest of the week - it is overcast today - can't complain though - at least i shouldn't - at least we don't have snow on the grown like five.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Brrrrr to cool to even think about swimming here.. woke up to 48 F this morning. Our big lake, (Lake Lanier) is above full pool for the first time since 2009! I would love to be able to hike to some of the waterfalls, I'm sure they are just so powerful after all this rain!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> how nice of him. how is he health wise with the leukemia? do they feel it will go in remission?
> 
> sam


Sam, I'm sure this is the hope but it hasn't happened yet. I think they have to go through the full treatment and it was much longer than I thought. Normally they have good results as far as I know. I will see if my sister knows more since she is in Ohio where they are.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

We have had a lovely day. There were 11 family members in the garden, for a barbecue, in the sunshine. It does not get much better than that. I feel bad making this sort of post, because it sounds too much like 'my perfect life' and it is truly not like that. I could write whole paragraphs on the negatives, but what would be the point? I am incredibly lucky to have so many good things going on in my life and the down side is really very trivial.
I do sincerely feel for those members who do not have the good fortune to be surrounded by family and recognise that I am fortunate beyond anything I could ever deserve.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

You're absolutely right, Sam. Unfortunately,the post I meant to include to Purplefi didn't make it into the ether when I hit the ''send'' button. Or the reference to Valerie re the dress.

Beats me how that happens.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

I looked but couldn't find it.
Patricia



dragonflylace said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I wanted to thank thewren for inviting me to make a little announcement here:
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wish more pattern makers were like you sorlenna - i hate "reverse shaping".

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Spider, sending good thoughts your way--let's all make this a good week!
> 
> Zoe, I call it "procraftinating."
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> We have had a lovely day. There were 11 family members in the garden, for a barbecue, in the sunshine. It does not get much better than that. I feel bad making this sort of post, because it sounds too much like 'my perfect life' and it is truly not like that. I could write whole paragraphs on the negatives, but what would be the point? I am incredibly lucky to have so many good things going on in my life and the down side is really very trivial.
> I do sincerely feel for those members who do not have the good fortune to be surrounded by family and recognise that I am fortunate beyond anything I could ever deserve.


But of course we want to share all the joys, too! I think that knowing what we all have gone through helps us rejoice in those even more--so don't ever feel bad about talking about anything!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's my kind of golfing - i get to drive the cart and keep score. sounds like a wonderful day with son and dil.

my cats have been enjoying laying on the stoop soaking in the sun - too hazy today - think they are all inside.

sam



gottastch said:


> Good day to everyone! It is almost Noon here and the sun is finally shining brightly and temps will be in the 70's F. today. I little chilly yet but I will definitely be opening the patio door out to the deck this afternoon. Kitty Cocoa is sitting by that door (nose prints all along the glass) just waiting  The birds are happily singing, the snow is finally gone and would you believe the grass is already green and trees are budding out everywhere?
> 
> We had a great day yesterday with dear son and dear daughter-in-law. Dear husband and dear son golfed and dear daughter-in-law and I got to drive the carts   It was great fun and by the end, I removed my jacket and the sun felt sooooo good on my skin  We took them out for dinner after (to celebrate dear son's birthday) and they said our good-nights. It was a wonderful day!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's always great to spend time with family and we love hearing about it.

sam



Kathleendoris said:


> We have had a lovely day. There were 11 family members in the garden, for a barbecue, in the sunshine. It does not get much better than that. I feel bad making this sort of post, because it sounds too much like 'my perfect life' and it is truly not like that. I could write whole paragraphs on the negatives, but what would be the point? I am incredibly lucky to have so many good things going on in my life and the down side is really very trivial.
> I do sincerely feel for those members who do not have the good fortune to be surrounded by family and recognise that I am fortunate beyond anything I could ever deserve.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I received this in an email this morning, too beautiful not to share..
> 
> ul Anka wrote this for Sinatra, and only a violin can make this sound as beautiful as it truly is. Don't miss this. Rieu doesn't often play his violin thru whole pieces, this time he did. A renowned Dutch violinist, conductor and composer, and his orchestra did a tribute to Frank Sinatra with My Way on his Stradivarius violin at Radio City Music Hall  New York. Moving. You really need to take five minutes , relax and enjoy this outstanding performance. Rieu is quite a showman. The expressions on his face help sell his music.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it is the little men inside the computer having fun.
they get bored.

sam



jheiens said:


> You're absolutely right, Sam. Unfortunately,the post I meant to include to Purplefi didn't make it into the ether when I hit the ''send'' button. Or the reference to Valerie re the dress.
> 
> Beats me how that happens.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> So true today June and they are making way more than my friends and children with 2 degrees each. Life has changed.


And the real plus is NO LOANS to repay!! When did our thinking revert to believing that one can't get through life comfortably without a college degree? 
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

someone posted this on the forum today. i think you will like this ohio kathy.

sam

http://www.crochettoday.com/crochet-patterns/lacy-river-rocks


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS, there is a movie called "Island at War", set in the Channel Islands. I am thinking I will get to see the landscape of at least some of your area??


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> But of course we want to share all the joys, too! I think that knowing what we all have gone through helps us rejoice in those even more--so don't ever feel bad about talking about anything!


Thank you for that, Sorlenna. I do want to rejoice in the good things, but I would hate anyone to think that I did not feel for those who had fewer positive things going on, or even that I had no idea of what those darker times were like. Tomorrow, I may feel less optimistic, and you may hear some of the less good stuff, but for now, I am just thankful for what is joyful and happy in my life. As my children say, what goes round, comes round, and we all have our ups and downs. At the moment, life is far from being 'up', but I can recognise that I have a great deal to be grateful for, nevertheless.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is a link to Dragonfly's new post since someone asked:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-167847-1.html


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> i hope you will have time to post a picture of the wedding afghan.
> 
> the ankle is sore - but healing.
> 
> sam


Sorry the ankle is still sore but as long as it's healing, perhaps the soreness will soon be gone.
Not even halfway through with the wedding afghan...not enough to really get a good idea. It's crocheted and one of those patterns that looks difficult but really isn't. Don't we find that's the case a lot of times? We find out after we finally start a project that it's much easier than we imagined!
Thanks so much for continuing to host the tea party...it brightens my day!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> We have had a lovely day. There were 11 family members in the garden, for a barbecue, in the sunshine. It does not get much better than that. I feel bad making this sort of post, because it sounds too much like 'my perfect life' and it is truly not like that. I could write whole paragraphs on the negatives, but what would be the point? I am incredibly lucky to have so many good things going on in my life and the down side is really very trivial.
> I do sincerely feel for those members who do not have the good fortune to be surrounded by family and recognise that I am fortunate beyond anything I could ever deserve.


I'm sure everyone is like me...I love hearing about your life...perfect or otherwise...sharing always makes the good times better and sharing the bad times helps make them seem not quite so bad!! I know --I really mangled that but hope you got the idea!!
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome back Lurker!! 


Lurker 2 said:


> Being a Scot, I have known always how to handle the cold- at least one can dress up for the cold- hard to keep dressing down for the heat!! It is so good to have you back, AZ!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely myfanwy - i really like the colors.
> 
> sam


Thank you Sam! I love those aqua through to marine blues!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It's OK to keep them for yourself, you deserve nice things too. They will look lovely on you. Wear them just because, don't pack them away for some day. Every day is special.


I just put them on- (the new strand) and I am only going out to do my errands- but why not?!!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wish more pattern makers were like you sorlenna - i hate "reverse shaping".
> 
> sam


Me,too, Sam....ifyou're taking the time to write out a pattern, be kind enough to tell us what the reverse shaping is!! LOL! Thank you, Sorlenna for realizing that!!
JUneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> We have had a lovely day. There were 11 family members in the garden, for a barbecue, in the sunshine. It does not get much better than that. I feel bad making this sort of post, because it sounds too much like 'my perfect life' and it is truly not like that. I could write whole paragraphs on the negatives, but what would be the point? I am incredibly lucky to have so many good things going on in my life and the down side is really very trivial.
> I do sincerely feel for those members who do not have the good fortune to be surrounded by family and recognise that I am fortunate beyond anything I could ever deserve.


It is really good to have 'good news' stories too- but don't forget that we are good at listening when you need to vent, if it ever reaches that point- Don't mind the funny stories either- it is good to start the day with a laugh! And it is lovely that you are joining us!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I looked but couldn't find it.
> Patricia


you could try going in via dragonflylace's 'topics' it definitely is there- I also found it on 'Newest Topics' but it will be well down the list by now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks for the welcome back Lurker!!


My pleasure, AZ!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris, me too. I have been through a lot of sadness from childhood on and seldom have a day without pain but I love life and cherish the good moments. I want to give them my attention and focus on the beautiful, precious moments in life. If we come together to support each other in times of trouble, then I believe it gives us all happiness to share the joy when it happens. I've come to believe there are perfect moments that come into all our lives and we must enjoy them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I just gave a link for Dragonfly's Lace Party on the previous page toward the bottom. Maybe if I hit paste it is still here. Let's see:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-167847-1.html

It is!!!! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> i really like the way it turned out purplefi. what is the lace pattern on the last triangle? love the doodads.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam, What's a doodad? Here's a photo of me wearing it. Decided to put a button on to hold it in place. It is really cosy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, I'm off for a nap. It would be a beautiful day to accompany DH to the lake for a visit with a student, his family, and other students but I am begging off. Having a little trouble walking today, the stairs at the concert messed me up a bit, my face is a total mess, hormones must be acting up if there are any left at this age, and I am exhausted. Too much good fun with my friend yesterday. Bye for now. Hope it's a nice short, refreshing nap.

Doodad...trinket or bauble would be the meaning for this use.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Sam, What's a doodad? Here's a photo of me wearing it. Decided to put a button on to hold it in place. It is really cosy.


Am interested in knowing your yarn weight- ours are similar to British weights, and your cast on- I have volunteered to make one for a friend and yours looks an ideal size for her.- Lovely to see you wearing it!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Me,too, Sam....ifyou're taking the time to write out a pattern, be kind enough to tell us what the reverse shaping is!! LOL! Thank you, Sorlenna for realizing that!!
> JUneK


Oh, I get all messed up when I have to sort it out, so I'm drawing diagrams and everything else over to make sure I get it back on track. LOL

As I was reading up, a saying came to mind: "A problem shared is a problem halved; a joy shared is a joy doubled." I agree!


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My second attempt at making a necklace, with the beads I bought while I was in Glasgow, Scotland in 2011- the idea is that I will end up with three necklaces that can be worn together or separately. The shorter one was my first attempt


Very pretty! That length does with many styles. Oh by the way, it doesn't look like an attempt to me. Looks like a job well done.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Beautiful PurpleFI. I like the size of it too and the doodads. LOL You'll have to wait for Sam on that one but I think they are the beads on the bottom and could also be the button with beads if they had already been on there. Think it means decoration. The different lace patterns make for such an interesting wingspan. :!: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> Very pretty! That length does with many styles. Oh by the way, it doesn't look like an attempt to me. Looks like a job well done.


Wow! thank you, from one as skilled as yourself, that is a real compliment!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

MawMaw12 said:


> Very pretty! That length does with many styles. Oh by the way, it doesn't look like an attempt to me. Looks like a job well done.


Ditto...in re: to Lurker's necklaces. And you would really know.
 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Ok now I'm off for that nap but I saw the purple wingspan just as I posted. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Am interested in knowing your yarn weight- ours are similar to British weights, and your cast on- I have volunteered to make one for a friend and yours looks an ideal size for her.- Lovely to see you wearing it!


Thank you Lurker. It is a 4ply merino. I did a cable cast on but then crocheted the beads in place along the cast on edge. Did 6 wings and then added quite a few rows at the cast off, decreasing after 4 rows ervery 20 sts and continuing the decrease every other row until I ran out of wool!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Beautiful PurpleFI. I like the size of it too and the doodads. LOL You'll have to wait for Sam on that one but I think they are the beads on the bottom and could also be the button with beads if they had already been on there. Think it means decoration. The different lace patterns make for such an interesting wingspan. :!: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks. I am pleased with how it worked out. I will be getting a lot of wear out of it. Thanks for the definition of doodads :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Sam, What's a doodad? Here's a photo of me wearing it. Decided to put a button on to hold it in place. It is really cosy.


That is really lovely. I wanted so much to do the wingspan workshop, but I knew that I simply had too much on my plate to allow it to happen. I am sure at some point I will catch up on what I have missed and I hope that then I can make something as beautiful as the one you have shown us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how lovely purplefi - it look great.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Lurker. It is a 4ply merino. I did a cable cast on but then crocheted the beads in place along the cast on edge. Did 6 wings and then added quite a few rows at the cast off, decreasing after 4 rows ervery 20 sts and continuing the decrease every other row until I ran out of wool!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just put them on- (the new strand) and I am only going out to do my errands- but why not?!!!!


Good for you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I dress up for myself from time to time; It makes my day better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we all have our up and downs - some more than others - but we love to hear what others are experiencing and what goes on in their lives - so never hesitate to talk about what is going on in yours. it is nice hearing that someone we know is having a good day or a good week.

sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Thank you for that, Sorlenna. I do want to rejoice in the good things, but I would hate anyone to think that I did not feel for those who had fewer positive things going on, or even that I had no idea of what those darker times were like. Tomorrow, I may feel less optimistic, and you may hear some of the less good stuff, but for now, I am just thankful for what is joyful and happy in my life. As my children say, what goes round, comes round, and we all have our ups and downs. At the moment, life is far from being 'up', but I can recognise that I have a great deal to be grateful for, nevertheless.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am having a blast june - never a dull moment here.

sam

well - we will be interested in see it when it is finished.



jknappva said:


> Sorry the ankle is still sore but as long as it's healing, perhaps the soreness will soon be gone.
> Not even halfway through with the wedding afghan...not enough to really get a good idea. It's crocheted and one of those patterns that looks difficult but really isn't. Don't we find that's the case a lot of times? We find out after we finally start a project that it's much easier than we imagined!
> Thanks so much for continuing to host the tea party...it brightens my day!
> JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Lurker. It is a 4ply merino. I did a cable cast on but then crocheted the beads in place along the cast on edge. Did 6 wings and then added quite a few rows at the cast off, decreasing after 4 rows ervery 20 sts and continuing the decrease every other row until I ran out of wool!


It is really good to see it being worn! the wings are very much deeper than I have been doing- mine are much narrower- really more of a cowl in size- but I wanted something fast- and have used DK- I can see I may end up doing two for my friend- it would be good to have one ready for her first week June- but I am not as fast a knitter as you have to be!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Sam, What's a doodad? Here's a photo of me wearing it. Decided to put a button on to hold it in place. It is really cosy.


That looks lovely on you, the button adds just that little bit more piazza.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Marianne818 wrote:
> I received this in an email this morning, too beautiful not to share..
> 
> ul Anka wrote this for Sinatra, and only a violin can make this sound as beautiful as it truly is. Don't miss this. Rieu doesn't often play his violin thru whole pieces, this time he did. A renowned Dutch violinist, conductor and composer, and his orchestra did a tribute to Frank Sinatra with My Way on his Stradivarius violin at Radio City Music Hall  New York. Moving. You really need to take five minutes , relax and enjoy this outstanding performance. Rieu is quite a showman. The expressions on his face help sell his music.
> ...


Double ditto


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i stopped saving for dress up day - everything in my closet are everyday clothes. too many by the looks of my closet - but i can't pass up eight dollar shirts at goodwill.

sam

and besides - i have the laundry do them so i don't even have to wash and iron them



Lurker 2 said:


> I just put them on- (the new strand) and I am only going out to do my errands- but why not?!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thats lovely - i love your choice of button - smashing.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Sam, What's a doodad? Here's a photo of me wearing it. Decided to put a button on to hold it in place. It is really cosy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a decorative embellishment; trinket; bauble: a dress covered with doodads. 2. a gadget; device: a kitchen full of the latest doodads

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thanks. I am pleased with how it worked out. I will be getting a lot of wear out of it. Thanks for the definition of doodads :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just put them on- (the new strand) and I am only going out to do my errands- but why not?!!!!


YOU GO GIRL!!!!! :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Sam, What's a doodad? Here's a photo of me wearing it. Decided to put a button on to hold it in place. It is really cosy.


Beautiful, and such a nice lady too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Beautiful, and such a nice lady too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oooh so sweet of you, thank you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> a decorative embellishment; trinket; bauble: a dress covered with doodads. 2. a gadget; device: a kitchen full of the latest doodads
> 
> sam


Oh you mean - thingamebobs!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is really good to see it being worn! the wings are very much deeper than I have been doing- mine are much narrower- really more of a cowl in size- but I wanted something fast- and have used DK- I can see I may end up doing two for my friend- it would be good to have one ready for her first week June- but I am not as fast a knitter as you have to be!


I added 20 stitches for the wings and really stretched it when I blocked it. The beads help it keep weighed down too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> YOU GO GIRL!!!!! :-D


This morning the important thing also is to dress warmly enough. The internal temperature is down to 59 F ( the other thermometer reads 15C inside and only 10C outside) but it is sunny- quite a clear sky after the rain. Looks like being a lovely autumn day!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> thats lovely - i love your choice of button - smashing.
> 
> sam


The button is just a crocheted rosette with a yarn covered washer and then decorated with beads.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Oh you mean - thingamebobs!!!


LOL LOL that's what I call them. LOL LOL


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This morning the important thing also is to dress warmly enough. The internal temperature is down to 59 F ( the other thermometer reads 15C inside and only 10C outside) but it is sunny- quite a clear sky after the rain. Looks like being a lovely autumn day!


And I am sure you looked lovely too. :-D


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

This was absolutely wonderful Marianne--thank you so much for sharing. I, of course, forwarded it to a friend to enjoy. Thanks.



Marianne818 said:


> I received this in an email this morning, too beautiful not to share..
> 
> ul Anka wrote this for Sinatra, and only a violin can make this sound as beautiful as it truly is. Don't miss this. Rieu doesn't often play his violin thru whole pieces, this time he did. A renowned Dutch violinist, conductor and composer, and his orchestra did a tribute to Frank Sinatra with My Way on his Stradivarius violin at Radio City Music Hall  New York. Moving. You really need to take five minutes , relax and enjoy this outstanding performance. Rieu is quite a showman. The expressions on his face help sell his music.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> TNS, there is a movie called "Island at War", set in the Channel Islands. I am thinking I will get to see the landscape of at least some of your area??


I haven't actually seen this but I think it was a TV film series first shown about 8-10 years ago in UK. Unfortunately this was shot in the Isle of Man not The Channel Islands although the general story was supposed to be based on real events from the Occupation of the Guernsey and Jersey. If it is this film, the scenery is not in fact here, which is a shame, but thanks for your interest in our scenery! I will try to find a few photos to post, but maybe not until next week as I'm quite busy this week with visitors. 
Look after yourself, Angora. Big hug from me. Lin


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to hear --- love that you shared the happy times.



Kathleendoris said:


> We have had a lovely day. There were 11 family members in the garden, for a barbecue, in the sunshine. It does not get much better than that. I feel bad making this sort of post, because it sounds too much like 'my perfect life' and it is truly not like that. I could write whole paragraphs on the negatives, but what would be the point? I am incredibly lucky to have so many good things going on in my life and the down side is really very trivial.
> I do sincerely feel for those members who do not have the good fortune to be surrounded by family and recognise that I am fortunate beyond anything I could ever deserve.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Can't believe it but today the lawn workers were out buzzing around my house. Winter debris blown away and the very first mowing! The lawn isn't very green yet but just the motions of summer makes the winter blues leave permanently. Plus the fact that it is a townhouse with an association and I don't need to rake or mow.

Here's the lucet or "snu gaffel" that I had mentioned a few weeks past that I found at the Vesterheim market fund raiser in the antique collectible section after enjoying a demonstration and story about how to use it and where it came from. This particular one is probably 200 years old-- and had some age when it came over early 19th century, we'll never know exactly how old unless it is tested for age. But it has the initials AA which were my Norwegian grandfather's--so felt a connection. The "snu gaffel", which means turning fork, was thought to originally be made of the nose bone of a cow.

It is used to make cords, similar to the I-cord, that are made out of different fibers and leather for all types of purposes. Cords for attaching knives or weapons to belts, cords for tying tunics closed or draw strings for closing bags.

There are several ways of making these cords but the basic way is what I have "accomplished" so far by just using worsted weight yarn and looping around the two "horns", turn, loop around left horn again, slip lower yarn over, turn and repeat. There are demos on Youtube, course, and here is a photo demo which I learned from. The result is a squarish-shaped and very strong cord. http://kws.atlantia.sca.org/photos/lucet/

and the double lucet which is probably more like the I-cord: http://kws.atlantia.sca.org/photos/doublelucet/

It's fun learning something new that before the demonstration I hadn't known about or noticed until a close up hands-on study.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

love it!! And, I hope you had your head up high so that they'd really show up and show off!!! The necklace is beautiful and I agree, the colors are meant for you---your daughter will just have to wait for those beads.



Lurker 2 said:


> I just put them on- (the new strand) and I am only going out to do my errands- but why not?!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My gosh, that is so beautiful.....makes me more excited to get mine finished and embellished!! Thanks for the inspiration.



PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Sam, What's a doodad? Here's a photo of me wearing it. Decided to put a button on to hold it in place. It is really cosy.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

TNS said:


> I haven't actually seen this but I think it was a TV film series first shown about 8-10 years ago in UK. Unfortunately this was shot in the Isle of Man not The Channel Islands although the general story was supposed to be based on real events from the Occupation of the Guernsey and Jersey. If it is this film, the scenery is not in fact here, which is a shame, but thanks for your interest in our scenery! I will try to find a few photos to post, but maybe not until next week as I'm quite busy this week with visitors.
> Look after yourself, Angora. Big hug from me. Lin


On the other hand 'Bergerac' was filmed in the Channel Islands. That was the series where John Nettles, later the star of 'Midsomer Murders', first made his name.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My gosh, that is so beautiful.....makes me more excited to get mine finished and embellished!! Thanks for the inspiration.


You're welcome.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> love it!! And, I hope you had your head up high so that they'd really show up and show off!!! The necklace is beautiful and I agree, the colors are meant for you---your daughter will just have to wait for those beads.


I will tell myself that- and that they are in effect a gift from my Dad!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> On the other hand 'Bergerac' was filmed in the Channel Islands. That was the series where John Nettles, later the star of 'Midsomer Murders', first made his name.


Bergerac was obligatory day time telly for me- I enjoy John Nettles' detectives.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwennie, yes did walk inside. Pic from inside on page 16 of this week,
> 's TP.
> 
> Nervous about getting results. They have ruled out parasite. Being a nurse makes it worse in some ways as the logical two left are crohns or cancer. Oh what baddies your overactive imagination can come up with.
> ...


As nurses I think we worry about the worst things first. I always said ignorance is bliss. That said, here's wishing positive news for you as soon as possible!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I love the little dress! I have a friend that is expecting a girl in October, can you give me information about the pattern?


Let's see how far we get with this, Pammie. The dress pattern is in a supplement on baby knitting in the March 2013 issue of Let's Knit magazine. I don't know if this magazine has a wide distribution but it is available in UK. The dress is knitted in a worsted cotton yarn and the daisies are embroidered on afterwards. The sleeves and neckline are neat and easy to knit. You may be able to get a basic knitted baby dress pattern from an internet site or from your local yarn supplier. I'll do my best to help. Let me know if you have any success locally and then we'll move on from there.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am having a blast june - never a dull moment here.
> 
> sam
> 
> well - we will be interested in see it when it is finished.


I think we're all having a blast, Sam...at least, I speak for myself. And wouldn't life be really dull if there were very many dull moments? Seems like there's always something beautiful someone has made, beautiful scenery of places I'll never go and I'm not going to get started on receipts (as Dave would say!) 
Will be sure to post a pic of the afghan when it's finished. Believe me, I'll be 'bragging on it'!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> i stopped saving for dress up day - everything in my closet are everyday clothes. too many by the looks of my closet - but i can't pass up eight dollar shirts at goodwill.
> 
> sam
> 
> and besides - i have the laundry do them so i don't even have to wash and iron them


My closet is the same way, Sam. If I had to really dress up, I'd have to have time to go shopping first. My clothing is all casual since I retired! Much easier.....love my jeans!
JuneK


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Sam, What's a doodad? Here's a photo of me wearing it. Decided to put a button on to hold it in place. It is really cosy.


Oh you are a lovely lady and wearing an exquisitely knitted wingspan that you have made with such skill. It warms the heart to see you. I'm so happy that you posted the photographs.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm thinking about looking into flea collars - they also make frontline for cats - kind of expensive but effective - we use it on the dogs.
> 
> i didn't have any problems in seattle either.
> 
> ...


Sam several years ago fleas were an enormous problem here in LA due to prolonged drought and after a couple of years they introduced Frontline and it's like magic all of a sudden there were no fleas and I found that I could use it just in the few warm months and eliminate it during the winter mo. We do not have a bad problem with ticks here. In all the years I bread I only saw 2-4. When I sent my champion to GA however,
she returned with some that were absolutely beautiful to see.
I immediately pulled they all and that was before the Frontline was available. I never had a real infestation of ticks. As for the price they constant bathing, combing, grooming necessary for 
elimination of fleas and ticks is expensive without Frontline so its success is worth the cost. Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check out these socks.

sam

http://www.socktopus.co.uk/2011/02/gnomely-beware-spoilers/


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I figured out what I did wrong, so I will (I hope) be back to the cape after supper and back on the right track! 

Other than that, a rather uneventful day so far--not a problem in my book! I think I may even have gotten caught up at work for maybe the first time this year! :shock:

Marge, we don't have fleas either, thank goodness. They can be awful, so it's good to know something works if needed. Are you feeling any better today?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just went into chitchat and there it was.

sam


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Here's the lucet or "snu gaffel"
> 
> Here's the Youtube demonstration:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

exactly

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Oh you mean - thingamebobs!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your talent shows no bounds purplefi

sam



PurpleFi said:


> The button is just a crocheted rosette with a yarn covered washer and then decorated with beads.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful ask4j - i watched the videos - it would take me quite a while to figure it out.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Here's the lucet or "snu gaffel" that I had mentioned a few weeks past that I found at the Vesterheim market fund raiser in the antique collectible section after enjoying a demonstration and story about how to use it and where it came from. This particular one is probably 200 years old-- and had some age when it came over early 19th century, we'll never know exactly how old unless it is tested for age. But it has the initials AA which were my Norwegian grandfather's--so felt a connection. The "snu gaffel", which means turning fork, was thought to originally be made of the nose bone of a cow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Nurse's Week!! Thank you to all you wonderful people out there....I've had the occasion to see many of you in action and admire you so very much!!!



Marikayknits said:


> As nurses I think we worry about the worst things first. I always said ignorance is bliss. That said, here's wishing positive news for you as soon as possible!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have never used anything but frontline - just during the summer months - up until maybe november. it sure keeps the fur clean of varments.

sam



margewhaples said:


> Sam several years ago fleas were an enormous problem here in LA due to prolonged drought and after a couple of years they introduced Frontline and it's like magic all of a sudden there were no fleas and I found that I could use it just in the few warm months and eliminate it during the winter mo. We do not have a bad problem with ticks here. In all the years I bread I only saw 2-4. When I sent my champion to GA however,
> she returned with some that were absolutely beautiful to see.
> I immediately pulled they all and that was before the Frontline was available. I never had a real infestation of ticks. As for the price they constant bathing, combing, grooming necessary for
> elimination of fleas and ticks is expensive without Frontline so its success is worth the cost. Marlark Marge.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the yarn, but think the cabling down the back would bother my feet in shoes....I love the entire Sock-U-pied series!!


thewren said:


> check out these socks.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.socktopus.co.uk/2011/02/gnomely-beware-spoilers/


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I take 2000mg 1-2 tabs/day most days. Marge. 
P.S. Yes, in the past I have found it helpful. It's just that the episode that is current is so much worse than ever before and will not abate.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I also have all three. It makes it difficult to pin down the cause and appropriate treatment. I seem to be having more and more continuous fibro, where in the past it was mostly the Crohns. I feel; however that the Crohn's is a factor in that the vitamins required for muscle and nerve health are not properly absorbed in the face of the inflammed and scarred bowel. Marlark Marge.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Let's see how far we get with this, Pammie. The dress pattern is in a supplement on baby knitting in the March 2013 issue of Let's Knit magazine. I don't know if this magazine has a wide distribution but it is available in UK. The dress is knitted in a worsted cotton yarn and the daisies are embroidered on afterwards. The sleeves and neckline are neat and easy to knit. You may be able to get a basic knitted baby dress pattern from an internet site or from your local yarn supplier. I'll do my best to help. Let me know if you have any success locally and then we'll move on from there.


I get that magazine, but it comes from the UK haven't seen it in the stores near me. They used to sell but that was years ago.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will tell myself that- and that they are in effect a gift from my Dad!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Purplefi, I just cooked a slice of salmon in orange and lemon juice- it is so easy, and absolutely delicious- made a delicious lunch!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Actually, I am equally happy to hear the positive news and the hardships that many of us experience. It is somehow comforting to know that others are experience similar lows, though I would not wish them upon them, we can at least compare notes, symptoms, things we have found helpful etc.
without that imput we are isolate and alone with our pain and depression and persistence of that leads to hopelessness.
So please all of you as you share your life, share your low points too so that thereby we can offer at least mental support. Health issues are so devastating to many. It doesn't have to be cancer to be miserable. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the prayers everyone. It is going to be a tense week. Sometimes it seems like all I have been doing this past year is worry and worry. I guess I a, just venting now, just ignore me for awhile. 
Intestinal trouble is a worry, my father died from colon cancer and already have had precancerous polyps removed but so thankful they can find them sooner. But I have terrible IBS and it is such a pain to live with, just short trips are stressful, can't imagine what Crohns would be like. So sorry you have to deal with that. The Dr prescribed a drug to help but have take it everyday and they are expensive and right now expense is something trying to keep down. Like I said I am venting. Sorry.
We have had a really pretty day, made it to 62. No wind and the snow is pretty much gone, ice is getting thinner on the lakes. 
Hope everyone is having a good evening and blessings to you all.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

I have been reading and it has been a joy to see all the beautiful knitting that has been done. The necklaces are also very pretty. I have been able to do about 5 rows on the baby blanket and really need to get serious enough to finish it. 

My younger DD turned 31 today. She and her family have moved in with us for a little while as they get their finances figured out. Her "dh" is working on getting disability as he has many bone and muscle problems making it very hard to hold a job for very long. He is a good fella and helps around the house and with the kids though.

Our trip brought my little family together for the first time in 12 years. I got to meet my DIL and 2 GS for the first time. It was hard when we had to say goodbye.
I got one picture of the kids and grandkids together...well minus one GS because he was too sad (his words as a 4yr old)
But I was able to get a good picture of the two 4yr olds that is just precious.
I will add photos shortly.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

What was the recipe for the salmon, thought I had bookmarked it and must not have . Thanks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Great pictures!!! Glad you got some good family time in - it's always great to see the grands.



EJS said:


> I have been reading and it has been a joy to see all the beautiful knitting that has been done. The necklaces are also very pretty. I have been able to do about 5 rows on the baby blanket and really need to get serious enough to finish it.
> 
> My younger DD turned 31 today. She and her family have moved in with us for a little while as they get their finances figured out. Her "dh" is working on getting disability as he has many bone and muscle problems making it very hard to hold a job for very long. He is a good fella and helps around the house and with the kids though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Great looking family, nice to have the time with them.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Spider said:


> Thanks for the prayers everyone. It is going to be a tense week. Sometimes it seems like all I have been doing this past year is worry and worry. I guess I a, just venting now, just ignore me for awhile.
> Intestinal trouble is a worry, my father died from colon cancer and already have had precancerous polyps removed but so thankful they can find them sooner. But I have terrible IBS and it is such a pain to live with, just short trips are stressful, can't imagine what Crohns would be like. So sorry you have to deal with that. The Dr prescribed a drug to help but have take it everyday and they are expensive and right now expense is something trying to keep down. Like I said I am venting. Sorry.
> We have had a really pretty day, made it to 62. No wind and the snow is pretty much gone, ice is getting thinner on the lakes.
> Hope everyone is having a good evening and blessings to you all.


Some times we need to do just what you just did, you put your troubles out and now they are open, and aired out, so now healing can come and take its place, like making room for the good stuff :-D Spider, you are special to me and KTP friends, I pray for you and will not stop until the prayer has been answered. BIG HUGS for you and your family.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

EJS said:


> I have been reading and it has been a joy to see all the beautiful knitting that has been done. The necklaces are also very pretty. I have been able to do about 5 rows on the baby blanket and really need to get serious enough to finish it.
> 
> My younger DD turned 31 today. She and her family have moved in with us for a little while as they get their finances figured out. Her "dh" is working on getting disability as he has many bone and muscle problems making it very hard to hold a job for very long. He is a good fella and helps around the house and with the kids though.
> 
> ...


Your children and grandchildren are precious. What a wonderful family. I bet the two 4 yr olds are real pistols.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Spider vent away. Sometimes you just need to get it out. You are in my prayers for both physical health, financial health, and emotional health. God bless you.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> We have had a lovely day. There were 11 family members in the garden, for a barbecue, in the sunshine. It does not get much better than that. I feel bad making this sort of post, because it sounds too much like 'my perfect life' and it is truly not like that. I could write whole paragraphs on the negatives, but what would be the point? I am incredibly lucky to have so many good things going on in my life and the down side is really very trivial.
> I do sincerely feel for those members who do not have the good fortune to be surrounded by family and recognise that I am fortunate beyond anything I could ever deserve.


Don't apologize. We love to hear the good things too. It's great that you have nearby family to do things with and things to celebrate. Enjoy, enjoy and enjoy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kathy is another new sister. LOL I am having so much fun! On Wednesday we are having our own little KTP here at my house. It will be Kathy (Ohio Kathy), Marianne (Marianne 818), Sue (Memar) Cyndi (Marianne's house roomie known to KTP as C), and myself. I just about finished rearranging the craft room for us. DH calls it the Hens Nest now. LOL Will add one more comfy chair to it tomorrow. Anyone else want to come??? LOL


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh for fun, laugh for all of us and laugh loud.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Kathy is another new sister. LOL I am having so much fun! On Wednesday we are having our own little KTP here at my house. It will be Kathy (Ohio Kathy), Marianne (Marianne 818), Sue (Memar) Cyndi (Marianne's house roomie known to KTP as C), and myself. I just about finished rearranging the craft room for us. DH calls it the Hens Nest now. LOL Will add one more comfy chair to it tomorrow. Anyone else want to come??? LOL


So nice she is sooooo relaxed. Have fun, and be good :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

This has been a quiet day, and a peaceful night, one that you can think/pray,
I am in a prayer mode, after reading KTP, and the many things going on, so my prayer tonight is that tons of healing goes out to all, and that joy and peace and strength, lace with comfort, for all. May blessing come in the morning. :-D


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

I would like to post a recipe that my family calls "The Chicken".
It got that name because it was my signature dish to make for church suppers but my husband and kids would ask "Why don't you ever make the chicken at home? It is even listed in our church cookbook under that name. It's a good dish for a family supper and also good for company. I have never posted a recipe before, so bear with me.

8 boneless chicken breast halves
2 eggs, slightly beaten
plain or seasoned bread crumbs
1/2 to 1 stick margarine
2(6-oz.)jars sliced mushrooms
8 slices Muenster cheese

Cut chicken breasts into 1" cubes and place in a mixing bowl. Stir in slightly beaten eggs and enough bread crumbs to coat chicken. Melt 1/2 stick of margarine in a large skillet and slightly brown chicken cubes, half at a time. Add more margarine if needed. Place chicken in a 9" x 13"
baking dish sprayed with cooking spray. Stir in mushrooms and the 1/2 the liquid. Cover with foil and bake at 375 degrees for 25 to 30 minutes. Uncover pan, top with Muenster cheese slices and bake uncovered for another 10 minutes or until cheese is melted.

You can serve this with potatoes, rice or noodles. One of my favorites to serve is yams and apples.

1 large can of yams
1 can of apple pie filling


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Sorry, I sent this before it was finished. 

Yams and Apples

1 large can of yams
1 can of apple filling

Combine yams and apples in a large baking dish. Dot with butter and sprinkle with cinnamon. Bake at 350 until heated through, or about 20 minutes.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Let's see how far we get with this, Pammie. The dress pattern is in a supplement on baby knitting in the March 2013 issue of Let's Knit magazine. I don't know if this magazine has a wide distribution but it is available in UK. The dress is knitted in a worsted cotton yarn and the daisies are embroidered on afterwards. The sleeves and neckline are neat and easy to knit. You may be able to get a basic knitted baby dress pattern from an internet site or from your local yarn supplier. I'll do my best to help. Let me know if you have any success locally and then we'll move on from there.


Thank you! I'll copy the picture and then look for something similar.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Going to my mom's tomorrow. I'm trying to go every week for a while and then I'll switch to every two weeks. Of course if she has another set back, I'll go more often. right now she is holding her own. I hope to check in before I leave, but if now, see you tomorrow night!

It sounds like everyone is doing pretty well. I hope those of you that are having health issues get better soon. 

We have had a couple of pretty days, but we have also had some un-season -like cold weather. It has been very confusing!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm on late, I was on for a bit this morning but had a meeting for work, I like being able to have a meeting at home and not have to go anywhere, but we got started and ended up spending a couple hours longer than we had planned, oh well, it was productive anyway. 
Met DH at the Nursery late afternoon and he picked out the tomatoes that he wanted, mind, he doesn't eat them unless it's ketchup or sauce of some kind. lol Now I just need to replant them tomorrow. 
Lovely wingspans and the baby sweater. 
I hope everyone had a great day, I'll have to finish getting caught up in the morning, need to go to bed. Take care and sleep tight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> What was the recipe for the salmon, thought I had bookmarked it and must not have . Thanks.


I just put it in the frypan with the juice of a lemon and an orange, and let things simmer until the salmon was cooked- took that out, and reduced the juices, and then used them as a sauce.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Nervous about getting results. They have ruled out parasite. Being a nurse makes it worse in some ways as the logical two left are crohns or cancer. Oh what baddies your overactive imagination can come up with.

Desert Joy[/quote]

don't let your mind get ahead of its self. i am putting you on my prayer list. if i was near you, i would be right there hikng with you. mom an i missed our hike down under the bluff at her house, to much going on and now the creepy crawling things are out. so when cold weather hits (what am i talking about we hve had some of the coldest dreariest weather i have seen) we will go hiking. 
marianne, daniel and his girl are a sharp coupel.
purple fi, what a beautiful wingspan. just a georgeous pc of work. 
jules your neclaces are nice looking, i would wear thm in a heart beat. 
darowil, i know your pain watching your sisters pass, i will just say this, enjoy every moment, jade and i did have our time to say things to one another, she had lain in and out of coma for over a day, and mom and i were there with her and she opened her eyes and looked at me and said, "i know you and i have not aways seen eye to eye and had our ups and downs but i have always loved you. i told her, i have not always liked you, and wanted to chop your head off at times but i have always loved you too." so in the midst of sadness there is closure. 
today was not going really well, i just couldn't get going and felt really down, but i went on to tai chi and am glad i did, it always helps and the fellowship there did also, then i set up for the primetime luncheon for the elderly folks. i came home and put on a roast and got it done by the time bj got off work, with potatoes, carrots, celery and onion. i fixed a slaw to go with it. i did get out and mow with the riding mower the yard. before it rains again, it was just beginning to look shabby again, and bj did the ditch row. so we are good for now. 
i fixed a asian slaw for the lunch tomorrow and i also took some cornbread i had left and fixed a cornbread salad. i fixed my cousin a bowl of it and i will take hr some of the slaw also. she is like me and loves side dishes like that. i can make a meal on stuff like that and not care if i have meat or not. 
well, i think i will take my kindle and go to bed and read there. nite all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Nervous about getting results. They have ruled out parasite. Being a nurse makes it worse in some ways as the logical two left are crohns or cancer. Oh what baddies your overactive imagination can come up with.
> 
> Desert Joy


don't let your mind get ahead of its self. i am putting you on my prayer list. if i was near you, i would be right there hikng with you. mom an i missed our hike down under the bluff at her house, to much going on and now the creepy crawling things are out. so when cold weather hits (what am i talking about we hve had some of the coldest dreariest weather i have seen) we will go hiking. 
marianne, daniel and his girl are a sharp coupel.
purple fi, what a beautiful wingspan. just a georgeous pc of work. 
jules your neclaces are nice looking, i would wear thm in a heart beat. 
darowil, i know your pain watching your sisters pass, i will just say this, enjoy every moment, jade and i did have our time to say things to one another, she had lain in and out of coma for over a day, and mom and i were there with her and she opened her eyes and looked at me and said, "i know you and i have not aways seen eye to eye and had our ups and downs but i have always loved you. i told her, i have not always liked you, and wanted to chop your head off at times but i have always loved you too." so in the midst of sadness there is closure. 
today was not going really well, i just couldn't get going and felt really down, but i went on to tai chi and am glad i did, it always helps and the fellowship there did also, then i set up for the primetime luncheon for the elderly folks. i came home and put on a roast and got it done by the time bj got off work, with potatoes, carrots, celery and onion. i fixed a slaw to go with it. i did get out and mow with the riding mower the yard. before it rains again, it was just beginning to look shabby again, and bj did the ditch row. so we are good for now. 
i fixed a asian slaw for the lunch tomorrow and i also took some cornbread i had left and fixed a cornbread salad. i fixed my cousin a bowl of it and i will take hr some of the slaw also. she is like me and loves side dishes like that. i can make a meal on stuff like that and not care if i have meat or not. 
well, i think i will take my kindle and go to bed and read there. nite all.[/quote]

I enjoyed wearing the longer one today! the stones are surprisingly heavy- I would not want any more stones on it- the next one will have them more spaced out.
I got my yellow wingspan finished and forgot to photograph it- made a button hole and fastened it with a wooden toggle- it has now gone with my young friend. 
I have now started another in optical white for an older friend- I cast on 90 stitches, in DK- because I want it to be a bit longer. My aim is to have it finished by June.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

both recipes sound yummy - sometime try yam chunks, fresh peach halves and quartered onion and roast them.

sam



Marikayknits said:


> Sorry, I sent this before it was finished.
> 
> Yams and Apples
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

soothing sleepy energy coming your way southern gal for a good nights sleep for a wonderful tomorrow.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> Nervous about getting results. They have ruled out parasite. Being a nurse makes it worse in some ways as the logical two left are crohns or cancer. Oh what baddies your overactive imagination can come up with.
> 
> Desert Joy


don't let your mind get ahead of its self. i am putting you on my prayer list. if i was near you, i would be right there hikng with you. mom an i missed our hike down under the bluff at her house, to much going on and now the creepy crawling things are out. so when cold weather hits (what am i talking about we hve had some of the coldest dreariest weather i have seen) we will go hiking. 
marianne, daniel and his girl are a sharp coupel.
purple fi, what a beautiful wingspan. just a georgeous pc of work. 
jules your neclaces are nice looking, i would wear thm in a heart beat. 
darowil, i know your pain watching your sisters pass, i will just say this, enjoy every moment, jade and i did have our time to say things to one another, she had lain in and out of coma for over a day, and mom and i were there with her and she opened her eyes and looked at me and said, "i know you and i have not aways seen eye to eye and had our ups and downs but i have always loved you. i told her, i have not always liked you, and wanted to chop your head off at times but i have always loved you too." so in the midst of sadness there is closure. 
today was not going really well, i just couldn't get going and felt really down, but i went on to tai chi and am glad i did, it always helps and the fellowship there did also, then i set up for the primetime luncheon for the elderly folks. i came home and put on a roast and got it done by the time bj got off work, with potatoes, carrots, celery and onion. i fixed a slaw to go with it. i did get out and mow with the riding mower the yard. before it rains again, it was just beginning to look shabby again, and bj did the ditch row. so we are good for now. 
i fixed a asian slaw for the lunch tomorrow and i also took some cornbread i had left and fixed a cornbread salad. i fixed my cousin a bowl of it and i will take hr some of the slaw also. she is like me and loves side dishes like that. i can make a meal on stuff like that and not care if i have meat or not. 
well, i think i will take my kindle and go to bed and read there. nite all.[/quote]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oh you mean - thingamebobs!!!


Or thingamejigs (but I did actually know Sams term).
It looks even better in the bigger pictures than your avatar which I commented on in the workshop or parade- whichever it was! I really do love it. maybe one day! I want to do one in 2 oly! How many sttiche sdid you use for the 4 ply? The largest number in the pattern?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> I have been reading and it has been a joy to see all the beautiful knitting that has been done. The necklaces are also very pretty. I have been able to do about 5 rows on the baby blanket and really need to get serious enough to finish it.
> 
> My younger DD turned 31 today. She and her family have moved in with us for a little while as they get their finances figured out. Her "dh" is working on getting disability as he has many bone and muscle problems making it very hard to hold a job for very long. He is a good fella and helps around the house and with the kids though.
> 
> ...


12 years is a very long time without all getting together. How wonderful to get to see some of hte for the first time (well wonderful to see them but not that you needed to wait so long to do so).


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello all! Well, as promised I'm checking in. School is marching along at a grueling pace. Spending most of my days in the Dark room printing photographs by hand. Here is my latest excercise in frustration. Oh yeah. 100% manually produced by the way. Photoshop is a cuss word in my book.


This is about 100 miles from where I live. This photograph took 6 hours in the darkroom. The film I used produces an older grainy Wet plate look on 35mm film without the glass plate negatives used in Large format photography. I slowed the shutter speed down to 1/30th to produce the salt flow effect with the waterfall. 


It is titled "Darkflow over the Palouse"


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

doogie said:


> Hello all! Well, as promised I'm checking in. School is marching along at a grueling pace. Spending most of my days in the Dark room printing photographs by hand. Here is my latest excercise in frustration.
> 
> This is about 100 miles from where I live. This photograph took 6 hours in the darkroom. The film I used produces an older grainy Wet plate look on 35mm film without the glass plate negatives used in Large format photography. I slowed the shutter speed down to 1/30th to produce the salt flow effect with the waterfall.
> 
> It is titled "Darkflow over the Palouse"


That is very cool. I took a very short course in photography that included developing my own photos. Wish I had done more.
EJ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a spectactular photograph doggie - well done.

sam



doogie said:


> Hello all! Well, as promised I'm checking in. School is marching along at a grueling pace. Spending most of my days in the Dark room printing photographs by hand. Here is my latest excercise in frustration. Oh yeah. 100% manually produced by the way. Photoshop is a cuss word in my book.
> 
> This is about 100 miles from where I live. This photograph took 6 hours in the darkroom. The film I used produces an older grainy Wet plate look on 35mm film without the glass plate negatives used in Large format photography. I slowed the shutter speed down to 1/30th to produce the salt flow effect with the waterfall.
> 
> It is titled "Darkflow over the Palouse"


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good night all - see you tomorrow.

sam


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> someone posted this on the forum today. i think you will like this ohio kathy.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.crochettoday.com/crochet-patterns/lacy-river-rocks


Would make lovely door stops, really different.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> BUsy cleaning things up from the wind. Lots of tree branches to be cut up for the pool grill. :-D Most of the fences have been fixed. The pool is up and running, the grandsons were the first to swim this year. Should be warm enough for me by next week end.


Wow, warm enough for the pool already? :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> There are times I have to shut the solar heaters off or it is like getting into a giant hot tub. I have a small chain saw, works great then it goes into the run about. Everyone helps makes the work go faster.


I see i should have read further. LOL> Enjoy your pool. Remember the suncream :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Purplefi, I just cooked a slice of salmon in orange and lemon juice- it is so easy, and absolutely delicious- made a delicious lunch!


Glad you tried it. I only do 'easy'! It goes well with chicken too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> But of course we want to share all the joys, too! I think that knowing what we all have gone through helps us rejoice in those even more--so don't ever feel bad about talking about anything!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just put them on- (the new strand) and I am only going out to do my errands- but why not?!!!!


way to go! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Sam, What's a doodad? Here's a photo of me wearing it. Decided to put a button on to hold it in place. It is really cosy.


It looks great.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> both recipes sound yummy - sometime try yam chunks, fresh peach halves and quartered onion and roast them.
> 
> sam


Sounds good to me to!!!! 
Don't have my glasses on and had to look twice as saw yarn instead of yam. :lol: Think we did this a few TP's ago too. Better get those glasses out, but I really hadn't thought of doing yams like that. I bake them as french fried and also roast one and cut it up and marinate in salad, but I really like these ideas. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Kudos to you too Sam for all the healthy recipes you come up with.  :!: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> darowil, i know your pain watching your sisters pass, i will just say this, enjoy every moment, jade and i did have our time to say things to one another, she had lain in and out of coma for over a day, and mom and i were there with her and she opened her eyes and looked at me and said, "i know you and i have not aways seen eye to eye and had our ups and downs but i have always loved you. i told her, i have not always liked you, and wanted to chop your head off at times but i have always loved you too." so in the midst of sadness there is closure.
> today was not going really well, i just couldn't get going and felt really down, but i went on to tai chi and am glad i did, it always helps and the fellowship there did also, then i set up for the primetime luncheon for the elderly folks. i came home and put on a roast and got it done by the time bj got off work, with potatoes, carrots, celery and onion. i fixed a slaw to go with it. i did get out and mow with the riding mower the yard. before it rains again, it was just beginning to look shabby again, and bj did the ditch row. so we are good for now.
> i fixed a asian slaw for the lunch tomorrow and i also took some cornbread i had left and fixed a cornbread salad. i fixed my cousin a bowl of it and i will take hr some of the slaw also. she is like me and loves side dishes like that. i can make a meal on stuff like that and not care if i have meat or not.
> well, i think i will take my kindle and go to bed and read there. nite all.


______________________________________
I'm so glad you and your sister had that special moment together. So meaningful.

Hope today will be a better day for you dear. Even so, can't believe you got to tai chi. You did more than me. Just remember you have been through a lot for so long now. You are emotionally and physically exhausted and need some healing time from all you've been through with your parents and sister. A few down days might be just what you need.

Seems like we both had one of those days and now I'm awake all night except for a few hours earlier. Looks like I'll be sleeping during the day today as it's already 5:30 am. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Kathy is another new sister. LOL I am having so much fun! On Wednesday we are having our own little KTP here at my house. It will be Kathy (Ohio Kathy), Marianne (Marianne 818), Sue (Memar) Cyndi (Marianne's house roomie known to KTP as C), and myself. I just about finished rearranging the craft room for us. DH calls it the Hens Nest now. LOL Will add one more comfy chair to it tomorrow. Anyone else want to come??? LOL


Have a great time all of you. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

doogie said:


> Hello all! Well, as promised I'm checking in. School is marching along at a grueling pace. Spending most of my days in the Dark room printing photographs by hand. Here is my latest excercise in frustration. Oh yeah. 100% manually produced by the way. Photoshop is a cuss word in my book.
> 
> This is about 100 miles from where I live. This photograph took 6 hours in the darkroom. The film I used produces an older grainy Wet plate look on 35mm film without the glass plate negatives used in Large format photography. I slowed the shutter speed down to 1/30th to produce the salt flow effect with the waterfall.
> 
> It is titled "Darkflow over the Palouse"


Love it, very well done. How I miss the time in the darkroom. My daughter spends hours in there playing with her photos. Would you mind if I share this photo with a couple of my photography friends?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I see i should have read further. LOL> Enjoy your pool. Remember the suncream :roll:


Sun block is a must have here. Sometimes the grandsons think less is better. Usually ends in a not so pleasant night. They played in the pool nearly all day and were a bit tender that evening while watching Motogp.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sun block is a must have here. Sometimes the grandsons think less is better. Usually ends in a not so pleasant night. They played in the pool nearly all day and were a bit tender that evening while watching Motogp.


What a handsome group of DGS`s.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gotta love little boys, raised two myself. They are so cute!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Cool here thus morning sposed to warm up into70s I believe. Yesterday was very nice, dad came up and we went out to lunch. Went to moms after and walked along the river. My allergies are in full swing this morning woke myself up sneezing. Lol. Love everyones pictures. Its always nice to be with family. Please share the good and the bad everyone. Without one you cannot appreciate the other.

My tulips n daffodils are mostly done. I do have some columbine that will be blooming in the next couple of days and my bleeding hearts are in full bloom. I will post a picture of them later as well as the quick little scarf I did fir mom for moms day. Prayers to everyone, for physical issues, emotional troubles and for jobs and happiness for all!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow......totally impressed...this is going to keep you very busy and I hope you are enjoying it immensely.



EJS said:


> That is very cool. I took a very short course in photography that included developing my own photos. Wish I had done more.
> EJ


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh my, they look like so much fun!!! Bet they could eat you out of house and home---and their appetites are just going to get bigger!!



NanaCaren said:


> Sun block is a must have here. Sometimes the grandsons think less is better. Usually ends in a not so pleasant night. They played in the pool nearly all day and were a bit tender that evening while watching Motogp.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Kathy is another new sister. LOL I am having so much fun! On Wednesday we are having our own little KTP here at my house. It will be Kathy (Ohio Kathy), Marianne (Marianne 818), Sue (Memar) Cyndi (Marianne's house roomie known to KTP as C), and myself. I just about finished rearranging the craft room for us. DH calls it the Hens Nest now. LOL Will add one more comfy chair to it tomorrow. Anyone else want to come??? LOL


Sounds like a wonderful get-together..hope the weather holds out so Marianne and C. won't have to slog through much rain or red GA clay!
Laugh long and often for the rest of us!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Actually, I am equally happy to hear the positive news and the hardships that many of us experience. It is somehow comforting to know that others are experience similar lows, though I would not wish them upon them, we can at least compare notes, symptoms, things we have found helpful etc.
> without that imput we are isolate and alone with our pain and depression and persistence of that leads to hopelessness.
> So please all of you as you share your life, share your low points too so that thereby we can offer at least mental support. Health issues are so devastating to many. It doesn't have to be cancer to be miserable. Marlark Marge.


Dearest Marge. Hope you are soon feeling better. Being unable to get out and not feeling well can be a real 'downer'. But remember we're always here and will lend a sympathetic ear.
Prayers that you soon will feel much, much better
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Nurse's Week!! Thank you to all you wonderful people out there....I've had the occasion to see many of you in action and admire you so very much!!!


Nurses are real heroes in my book. They see us at our worse when we're in pain and have infinite compassionate!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> Thanks for the prayers everyone. It is going to be a tense week. Sometimes it seems like all I have been doing this past year is worry and worry. I guess I a, just venting now, just ignore me for awhile.
> Intestinal trouble is a worry, my father died from colon cancer and already have had precancerous polyps removed but so thankful they can find them sooner. But I have terrible IBS and it is such a pain to live with, just short trips are stressful, can't imagine what Crohns would be like. So sorry you have to deal with that. The Dr prescribed a drug to help but have take it everyday and they are expensive and right now expense is something trying to keep down. Like I said I am venting. Sorry.
> We have had a really pretty day, made it to 62. No wind and the snow is pretty much gone, ice is getting thinner on the lakes.
> Hope everyone is having a good evening and blessings to you all.


I'm hoping all the prayers we're sending will help with your worry....but understand the tension completely.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you tried it. I only do 'easy'! It goes well with chicken too.


I imagine it would too! This must explain partly how you are such a prolific knitter!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Going to my mom's tomorrow. I'm trying to go every week for a while and then I'll switch to every two weeks. Of course if she has another set back, I'll go more often. right now she is holding her own. I hope to check in before I leave, but if now, see you tomorrow night!
> 
> It sounds like everyone is doing pretty well. I hope those of you that are having health issues get better soon.
> 
> We have had a couple of pretty days, but we have also had some un-season -like cold weather. It has been very confusing!


Will pray that your mother contines to do well! I can sympathize about the weather. We don't seem able to have more than one day of sun before it's dreary, and icky again. But at least, the temperatures are more spring-like..in the lower 70's and upper 60's.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy birthday, by the way to Judy, (Jmai5421) I know she seldom has a chance to drop in to the KTP any longer, but Happy Birthday none the less!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

doogie said:


> Hello all! Well, as promised I'm checking in. School is marching along at a grueling pace. Spending most of my days in the Dark room printing photographs by hand. Here is my latest excercise in frustration. Oh yeah. 100% manually produced by the way. Photoshop is a cuss word in my book.
> 
> This is about 100 miles from where I live. This photograph took 6 hours in the darkroom. The film I used produces an older grainy Wet plate look on 35mm film without the glass plate negatives used in Large format photography. I slowed the shutter speed down to 1/30th to produce the salt flow effect with the waterfall.
> 
> It is titled "Darkflow over the Palouse"


WOW!, Doogie, what patience you have. Love the photo...working by hand is much more satisfying than popping something into Photshop!
JuneK


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

doogie said:


> Hello all! Well, as promised I'm checking in. School is marching along at a grueling pace. Spending most of my days in the Dark room printing photographs by hand. Here is my latest excercise in frustration. Oh yeah. 100% manually produced by the way. Photoshop is a cuss word in my book.
> 
> This is about 100 miles from where I live. This photograph took 6 hours in the darkroom. The film I used produces an older grainy Wet plate look on 35mm film without the glass plate negatives used in Large format photography. I slowed the shutter speed down to 1/30th to produce the salt flow effect with the waterfall.
> 
> It is titled "Darkflow over the Palouse"


Love the photo Doogie! Where was it taken?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Spider praying for you. IBS is no fun.

Cootie lovely pic.

NanaCaren what handsome boys.

Southern gal thank you. I try and reign in my mind. A curious thing. The harder I try the more outlandish it gets. Then I just breathe and come back to the now and it helps tremendously.
Sassafras


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Kathy is another new sister. LOL I am having so much fun! On Wednesday we are having our own little KTP here at my house. It will be Kathy (Ohio Kathy), Marianne (Marianne 818), Sue (Memar) Cyndi (Marianne's house roomie known to KTP as C), and myself. I just about finished rearranging the craft room for us. DH calls it the Hens Nest now. LOL Will add one more comfy chair to it tomorrow. Anyone else want to come??? LOL


Looks like Kathy has Mr B's chair nice and comfy, LOL. Looking forward to tomorrow!!! Can't wait to see the "Hen's Nest" new arrangement!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> What a handsome group of DGS`s.


Thank you, I think they are rather handsome too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Looks like Kathy has Mr B's chair nice and comfy, LOL. Looking forward to tomorrow!!! Can't wait to see the "Hen's Nest" new arrangement!!


Would cost me around $6000 to be there, how envious I am of you all. Marianne - don't forget you promised to Skype me, but it seems you are seldom logging on!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> Gotta love little boys, raised two myself. They are so cute!!!


I raised three almost four. Michael is just weeks from being 15. I have 12 grandchildren, 8 of which are boys. They are so much fun and very much their own personalities.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh my, they look like so much fun!!! Bet they could eat you out of house and home---and their appetites are just going to get bigger!!


They are tons of fun. If I'm offering veggies and sweets they will eat until I take them away. Meat and junk food not so much. These three don't eat that much really, the other ones make up for it as do the girls.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sun block is a must have here. Sometimes the grandsons think less is better. Usually ends in a not so pleasant night. They played in the pool nearly all day and were a bit tender that evening while watching Motogp.


Oh this looks like a very fun trio for sure!! I miss having the young boys around, always such fun. Oh well they do grow up, now they play with expensive toys and have much less time for our adventures! :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, I think they are rather handsome too.


And like most little fellows, they can be quite noisy to be around- I guess because there is more than one, people comment that my DGS is a very well behaved chap, but I know for a fact he can create quite a storm, in the right state of mind. I guess I don't get to see many children these days.
We are all allowed to be biased and find our own grandchildren, the handsomest that were ever born!!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Sounds like a wonderful get-together..hope the weather holds out so Marianne and C. won't have to slog through much rain or red GA clay!
> Laugh long and often for the rest of us!!
> JuneK


June, I'm whispering here, seems there is a huge orange'ish thing in the sky, I think I remember it as the sun, don't want to scare it away, sure hope it stays around a few days, LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I'm hoping all the prayers we're sending will help with your worry....but understand the tension completely.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


I'm adding my prayers to this also, I thought I had commented but nothing has appeared. Please know you and yours are always in our prayers, vent all you wish as we have almost all done so at one time or another.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good day all, have my coffee and I am ready to start my day. Looks like rain, and cool. So will be in today get some knitting done if my hands allow it.LOL LOL, pray all had a good night/ day, that you are feeling better today than yesterday.  
Will read and get up to date,


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh this looks like a very fun trio for sure!! I miss having the young boys around, always such fun. Oh well they do grow up, now they play with expensive toys and have much less time for our adventures! :-D


Like the saying goes bigger just play with bigger and more expensive toys. They will be like that for sure. Aidan is already thinking Nana should buy him a motorcycle. He saw a picture of of my friends bikes. Both he and Nicholas want one just like it. I told them it would have to be mom and dad that bought it.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Would cost me around $6000 to be there, how envious I am of you all. Marianne - don't forget you promised to Skype me, but it seems you are seldom logging on!


I have a hard time using Skype lately, my mike is out (okay I admit I had a collision with a full cuppa coffee and the lap top enjoyed that cup :thumbdown: :roll: ) Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.. lately has been out more than on. I do try I promise!! Daniel and Ben are working on a solution but probably need to just replace the lap top period and cannot afford that at this time. Daniel borrowed my USB headset with a built in mike, it should be here today as he forgot and took it with him, LOL. (He put it in the mail, lol.. even over-nighted the package, I was impressed, LOL)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And like most little fellows, they can be quite noisy to be around- I guess because there is more than one, people comment that my DGS is a very well behaved chap, but I know for a fact he can create quite a storm, in the right state of mind. I guess I don't get to see many children these days.
> We are all allowed to be biased and find our own grandchildren, the handsomest that were ever born!!!!


You should hear the house when they get together, what a ruckus they can cause. Not that it bothers me much as long as they are having fun and not breaking things. When in public or when around company they are perfect little gentlemen most of the time. 
I think all my grands are very handsome. THe next ones would have to be my brother's children, another very handsome bunch indeed.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> Nervous about getting results. They have ruled out parasite. Being a nurse makes it worse in some ways as the logical two left are crohns or cancer. Oh what baddies your overactive imagination can come up with.
> 
> Desert Joy


don't let your mind get ahead of its self. i am putting you on my prayer list. if i was near you, i would be right there hikng with you. mom an i missed our hike down under the bluff at her house, to much going on and now the creepy crawling things are out. so when cold weather hits (what am i talking about we hve had some of the coldest dreariest weather i have seen) we will go hiking. 
marianne, daniel and his girl are a sharp coupel.
purple fi, what a beautiful wingspan. just a georgeous pc of work. 
jules your neclaces are nice looking, i would wear thm in a heart beat. 
darowil, i know your pain watching your sisters pass, i will just say this, enjoy every moment, jade and i did have our time to say things to one another, she had lain in and out of coma for over a day, and mom and i were there with her and she opened her eyes and looked at me and said, "i know you and i have not aways seen eye to eye and had our ups and downs but i have always loved you. i told her, i have not always liked you, and wanted to chop your head off at times but i have always loved you too." so in the midst of sadness there is closure. 
today was not going really well, i just couldn't get going and felt really down, but i went on to tai chi and am glad i did, it always helps and the fellowship there did also, then i set up for the primetime luncheon for the elderly folks. i came home and put on a roast and got it done by the time bj got off work, with potatoes, carrots, celery and onion. i fixed a slaw to go with it. i did get out and mow with the riding mower the yard. before it rains again, it was just beginning to look shabby again, and bj did the ditch row. so we are good for now. 
i fixed a asian slaw for the lunch tomorrow and i also took some cornbread i had left and fixed a cornbread salad. i fixed my cousin a bowl of it and i will take hr some of the slaw also. she is like me and loves side dishes like that. i can make a meal on stuff like that and not care if i have meat or not. 
well, i think i will take my kindle and go to bed and read there. nite all.[/quote]

Blessings and a BIG HUG.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I have a hard time using Skype lately, my mike is out (okay I admit I had a collision with a full cuppa coffee and the lap top enjoyed that cup :thumbdown: :roll: ) Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.. lately has been out more than on. I do try I promise!! Daniel and Ben are working on a solution but probably need to just replace the lap top period and cannot afford that at this time. Daniel borrowed my USB headset with a built in mike, it should be here today as he forgot and took it with him, LOL. (He put it in the mail, lol.. even over-nighted the package, I was impressed, LOL)


sorry to hear of the accident with the coffee! Electronics are more waterproof than once they were- but hot and wet is a bit fatal I think, and probably sugary does not help either? - Nearly time for me to head back to bed- I have just reminded myself I have a loaf of rye baked- although it won't help the waistline to have a sandwich- it will help me get a little more sleep, at just past 1 am!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Patches, hope you feel better soon. I agree, Tai Chi is healing.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> sorry to hear of the accident with the coffee! Electronics are more waterproof than once they were- but hot and wet is a bit fatal I think, and probably sugary does not help either? - Nearly time for me to head back to bed- I have just reminded myself I have a loaf of rye baked- although it won't help the waistline to have a sandwich- it will help me get a little more sleep, at just past 1 am!


I was thinking it was a bit late for you. Hopefully the headset will be here today, maybe we can skype after you wake and before I head to sleep, LOL.. Sweet dreams my dear friend.. gentle hugs and always in my prayers!!

Oh Ben replaced the DVD drive, fixed 2 of the keys that were stuck, I need a new battery but that is out of the budget also, LOL. It works and rarely acts up now, maybe after July I'll seriously think about replacing it.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sun block is a must have here. Sometimes the grandsons think less is better. Usually ends in a not so pleasant night. They played in the pool nearly all day and were a bit tender that evening while watching Motogp.


Great picture, handsome boys, happy times Yaaaaaaa


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy birthday, by the way to Judy, (Jmai5421) I know she seldom has a chance to drop in to the KTP any longer, but Happy Birthday none the less!


Ditto :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> June, I'm whispering here, seems there is a huge orange'ish thing in the sky, I think I remember it as the sun, don't want to scare it away, sure hope it stays around a few days, LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


ok,  hope it is.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Or thingamejigs (but I did actually know Sams term).
> It looks even better in the bigger pictures than your avatar which I commented on in the workshop or parade- whichever it was! I really do love it. maybe one day! I want to do one in 2 oly! How many sttiche sdid you use for the 4 ply? The largest number in the pattern?


I put on about 120 stitches. Sorry it's only aproximate but I got bored counting. I'm afraid I am really undisciplined (comes from my wild youth in the 60s) and tend to wing everything. I did cast on 20 stitches for the wing except on one wing I think I only did about 16!
Don't you just love it when someone gives you such precise details :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I imagine it would too! This must explain partly how you are such a prolific knitter!


I have spend quite a bit of time sitting at the moment and can't bear to do nothing. Knitting is my therapy, especially working on patterns that take a bit of thinking about. I call it my distgraction therapy!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

doogie said:


> Hello all! Well, as promised I'm checking in. School is marching along at a grueling pace. Spending most of my days in the Dark room printing photographs by hand. Here is my latest excercise in frustration. Oh yeah. 100% manually produced by the way. Photoshop is a cuss word in my book.
> 
> This is about 100 miles from where I live. This photograph took 6 hours in the darkroom. The film I used produces an older grainy Wet plate look on 35mm film without the glass plate negatives used in Large format photography. I slowed the shutter speed down to 1/30th to produce the salt flow effect with the waterfall.
> 
> It is titled "Darkflow over the Palouse"


Doogie that is a power picture. the energy just emanates from it.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Here are my bleeding hearts and lentil rose which is late this year. I think the hot dry summer last year and dry winter really threw it off its schedule.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just a quick note, the sun is shinning finally :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: If the grass dries a bit I hope to be out on the lawn tractor, I hope to make it look like a lawn again instead of a cow pasture, LOL :roll: 
I've made great progress on the Bear Cub that I am making as a Mother's Day gift for mom, hasn't been easy keeping it a surprise as she likes for me to sit and knit in her room. Her pillow cover is a different story, but hope to take it with me to Gwen's tomorrow, maybe with all the group I can make sense out of the pattern! 
Mom is finally coming out of her sadness from my Aunt's passing. I feel I can step away a bit more and not worry so much about her. I will admit I had a bit of a heart flare up on Sunday evening. Our wonderful neighbor came over and checked me out, did some breathing exercises that helped the BP drop back into high normal. My BP pills do control of course but I guess I will have to be put on higher doses or just learn to not stress as much. (yeah right) 
I am fine now and really feel so much better about mom, she did have me very worried for a few days but she was all smiles yesterday and was even singing for awhile. That always brightens my days for sure!
Speaking of mom, she just called out and is ready for her breakfast, LOL. She always asks if we have fresh strawberries and whipped cream, she loves Belgian waffles covered with the strawberries, LOL. I'm afraid she'll have to settle for a scrambled egg, bacon and a biscuit this morning though, LOL. 
Take care in all that you do today.. keeping all in prayers, so many having special needs for the prayers, just know that we do sincerely keep all the KTP friends in our prayers daily!
Wishing you Sunshine and Rainbows, Moonlight and stars to guide your way.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Here are my bleeding hearts and lentil rose which is late this year. I think the hot dry summer last year and dry winter really threw it off its schedule.


The flowers are gorgeous Pup Lover. I know you must enjoy them.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Here are my bleeding hearts and lentil rose which is late this year. I think the hot dry summer last year and dry winter really threw it off its schedule.


Oh beautiful flowers!!! I don't think I've ever seen a lentil rose except in plant books before!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I put on about 120 stitches. Sorry it's only aproximate but I got bored counting. I'm afraid I am really undisciplined (comes from my wild youth in the 60s) and tend to wing everything. I did cast on 20 stitches for the wing except on one wing I think I only did about 16!
> Don't you just love it when someone gives you such precise details :roll:


Well I did only want an idea- do love the fact that one wing manage to miss on 4 stitches (you think!).


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

PUP. These are beautiful! Are both perennials? I wish I could grow them in Arizona!

Pontuf



Pup lover said:


> Here are my bleeding hearts and lentil rose which is late this year. I think the hot dry summer last year and dry winter really threw it off its schedule.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I love that you brought your bulbs from Missouri! You have done an excellent job growing them in the desert. Do you dig the up and keep them chilled in the winter?

Pontuf



AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Pontuf- I'm glad the Iris brought happy memories. These are all transplants from my Iris bed in Missouri as will be the hollyhocks. I love flowers, but I have to be realistic living in the desert. It's just enough to maintain and enjoy. I hope you are having a good day. luv-AZ


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I did only want an idea- do love the fact that one wing manage to miss on 4 stitches (you think!).


I did not have my counting brain in at the time!! :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Here are my bleeding hearts and lentil rose which is late this year. I think the hot dry summer last year and dry winter really threw it off its schedule.


Lovely flowers, I have them here in the UK.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> June, I'm whispering here, seems there is a huge orange'ish thing in the sky, I think I remember it as the sun, don't want to scare it away, sure hope it stays around a few days, LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


There's something big and, I think, possibly, bright trying to peep here once in a while but scares easily back behind the clouds before I can be sure what it is!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick note, the sun is shinning finally :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: If the grass dries a bit I hope to be out on the lawn tractor, I hope to make it look like a lawn again instead of a cow pasture, LOL :roll:
> I've made great progress on the Bear Cub that I am making as a Mother's Day gift for mom, hasn't been easy keeping it a surprise as she likes for me to sit and knit in her room. Her pillow cover is a different story, but hope to take it with me to Gwen's tomorrow, maybe with all the group I can make sense out of the pattern!
> Mom is finally coming out of her sadness from my Aunt's passing. I feel I can step away a bit more and not worry so much about her. I will admit I had a bit of a heart flare up on Sunday evening. Our wonderful neighbor came over and checked me out, did some breathing exercises that helped the BP drop back into high normal. My BP pills do control of course but I guess I will have to be put on higher doses or just learn to not stress as much. (yeah right)
> I am fine now and really feel so much better about mom, she did have me very worried for a few days but she was all smiles yesterday and was even singing for awhile. That always brightens my days for sure!
> ...


I'm sure everyone noticed that you neglected to tell us of your health scare until DAYS after the event!!! FINALLY my bp is well under control but that's after being on 2 bp medicines and 2 fluid pills every day for years. I didn't realize until the dr. told me months ago that as we age, high bp is usually a problem. 
I'm glad to hear that you mom's feeling happy enough to sing...I know it does your heart good to hear that. Strawberries and whipped cream sound good at any time of the day!! 
Is a neighbor staying with her while you and C. go play with Gwennie, Sue and Kathy? that sounds like so much fun!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Here are my bleeding hearts and lentil rose which is late this year. I think the hot dry summer last year and dry winter really threw it off its schedule.


So lovely...makes us believe spring is here to stay!
JuneK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I did not have my counting brain in at the time!! :thumbup:


Well I have your detailed instructions written down under your lovely photo and sitting in my wingspan plastic folder. Better hide it before towmorrow afternoon- DD1 is coming for the night and a purple scarf will have her demanding one (purple and scarves are two of her favourite things).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well we are continuing to have wonderful weather. 29 (84F) tomorrow our highest ever May temperature is 29.2 so we may have the hottest May day on record! And the next 2 days are currently meant to reach 28. Cooler Saturday and only 18 (64) with rain for Mothers Day.

Going to do a few more rows on my TV and then head off to bed, see you all later today my time.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

The almond butter recipe sounds delicious Sam a nice peanut butter alternative (unfortunately I'm allergic) 
Sounds like Spring is in full swing everywhere. These are the kind of days I wait all Winter for! I don't even mind the mowing! nitterfma


thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 3 May 13
> 
> Warmer weather has arrived  I mowed without a shirt on today. It was lovely feeling the warm sun on my back. The grass was really long  Alex spent several hours raking the back yard which was the longest. Plus it is where the children play so it helps to keep the grass out of the house if we rake it. Also gets him off the couch.
> 
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I have your detailed instructions written down under your lovely photo and sitting in my wingspan plastic folder. Better hide it before towmorrow afternoon- DD1 is coming for the night and a purple scarf will have her demanding one (purple and scarves are two of her favourite things).


Your DD must have exceedingly good taste. :thumbup:


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow pup lover they are lovely, your seasons must be similar to ours here in the UK because I have noticed that often you say about your flowers and mine are doing the same. My bleeding heart is not so good this year, it snowed when they were about 3 or 4 inches from the ground and i think it damaged the shoots. My plant came from my mums garden after she died so am hoping it recovers and flowers better next year. I have a plant which I thought was a christmas rose that looks just like your lental 1 but mine does flower later in the year. lyn x



Pup lover said:


> Here are my bleeding hearts and lentil rose which is late this year. I think the hot dry summer last year and dry winter really threw it off its schedule.


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Good morning fellow KTPers. Here I sit enjoying your updates and company, when I should be packing. Going to Boston for my niece's bridal shower! Can't wait. DD and I are flying out tomorrow and will come home on Mother's Day.

Will be visiting cousins and seeing their kids and an old friend who just had a knee replacement. And of course some shopping, dining out and laughing lots.

Can't wait!! Wish me well with the packing as that is the hardest part for me.
Now, you all behave yourselves and I'll check back in on you Monday!! Be good.

Shelty lover


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful flowers puplover! We have bleeding hearts blooming too. I love their arching stems.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Puplover,

Your flowers are beautiful. My gardening is limited to herbs in pots but I do enjoy the fruits of everyone else's gardening skills.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Here are my bleeding hearts and lentil rose which is late this year. I think the hot dry summer last year and dry winter really threw it off its schedule.


These look so lovely! My late flowering chrysanthemum, is just starting- it always times itself for the start of the 'bad' weather. the snows have started in the south!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Good morning, good afternoon, good evening or nity nite to all of you KP TP's out there. Haven't been commenting too often but I'm still here in the back ground. Love all your photos of grand kids, flowers in your back yard and friends visiting friends. Kathy is making her rounds! Wish I had been available when you were here in Minnesota. But life goes on.

Evidently no one was too impressed with my snu gaffel, lucet but I failed to mention the fact that very fine cords could be made by this method for stringing beads in jewelry making--just an idea. You can take an old wooden salad fork, break off the middle tine and it would work.

Today bright and early, I once again have a construction worker here--this time on my roof. To save energy I discovered solar tubes that bring in natural sunlight through small openings but will light up a whole room plus solar powered roof fans to keep heat from causing ice dams in the winter and a cooler attic in the summer. I originally wanted a sky light in my bathroom which is in the center of my house with no window and over the kitchen for the same reason but these are a fraction of the price. A friend who had these tubes installed about 8 years ago mentioned an open house that she was going to because she wanted to add more tubes and said she enjoys all the natural light and that it is really much easier to read by especially with aging eyes. This will be the last of the construction--I've had enough. 

Now to get my roses planted--I found these at Aldi's at closeout prices because they got them in April when we had all the snow and no one was buying. They are my favorites: Double Delight, Mr. Lincoln, Pascali and a few others. Mostly I cut my roses and bring them indoors to enjoy so I get all different colors. Plus I will plant traditional flowers like Peonies, bleeding hearts--yours are beautiful Puplover! and day lilies.

btw I just got a shipment from Webs--Classic Elite cotton/silk yarn for a summer pull over. It's the high relief dolman by Courtney Kelly in the 2013 Spring Knit Wear magazine. I also got a set of dpns, Knitter's Pride Karbonz, which promise to make sock knitting easier without breaking or slipping out. Found out about these at a knitting group meeting a few weeks ago.

Take care all of you and keep the pictures coming--grand kids, pets and flowers are always winners. Oh and Sam your recipes this week are a must try, especially the Almond Honey Power Bars--something that can be taken along for a quick snack instead of going for a burger. Just priced these at the local coop healthy food store at $6 for 8 small 1 by 1/2" pieces!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Here are my bleeding hearts and lentil rose which is late this year. I think the hot dry summer last year and dry winter really threw it off its schedule.


The lentil rose is a new one to me, it is beautiful, does it keep blooming?? I really like it. The bleeding hearts have seen before.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Boy is it raining here. This is the third day of the dreariest weather in a long time. We had three inches of rain in the gauge this morning from last night. So far today we have gotten two more. The weather man says it will be Sunday before it lets up. Think I should start an ark?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have been watching for Jmai5421 as one of her recent posts said she was sitting with her husband in ICU. if anhyone hears from her would you let me know? thanks, She has been our most active student on the workshops and has become a wonderful friend. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I will post a picture for her with birthday greetings once I find out how she is doing. I didn't realize she is a TP member. such a nice lady.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

What gorgeous flowers! Love Bleeding hearts...I don't see them very often.
Greetings to all.....it has been AGES (months & months) since I have been to the tea party. Wedding plans really take up a lot of time. And we did it all long distance! We had the wedding in Puerto Rico...in the mountains..SO breathtaking. A very beautiful island! Was lots of fun having friends and family around. Most of us stayed a week-plus, so we had lots of activities. It morphed into a vacation for most of us. A time to treasure.

I do have a question to put on the table....about a year ago I made a poncho for my daughter, and shipped it off to Miami Beach. I would love to make something else using the same pattern...alas...I can not remember the name of the stitch pattern, nor can I find my directions. I do have a picture of my early knitting on the poncho. By any chance, does anyone recognize this stitch, or can they figure it out? I would be forever thankful for any help.

We have been enjoying Spring again & again & again. We were in Pittsburgh as things were starting to wind down...the magnolias have carpets of petals under them, but still lots of blossoms on the trees. In Cleveland anad other spots along the southern shore of Lake Erie Spring was in its prime...the forsythia was beautiful golden! The little violets inthe yard were so pretty. It was sad when the temps went cooler, and the flowers tucked themselves up. Here in Chicago, Spring is just coming...our magnolia's buds are still tightly wound....let's hope the warmer temps will hold on. It's all such a beautiful time of year....I love being able to see it several times over. LOVE retirement!

I still have many pages to catch up, but was happy to see many familiar names, plus many new ones too, at the table.
Happy Spring to all, best wishes and prayers to those in need. Sylvia, I know what you are going through....my mom had senile dementia for many years. We were fortunate to have round-the-clock care at home. We felt the familiarity of her surroundings really helped her. She lived to be nearly 97. Her caregivers really gave her the best care, and kept her life interesting....getting her to do things she had never done....like playing Bingo, and horseback riding! Don't give up....you never know what seeps in. You have our warm wishes and prayers.

Tree pictures from Sassafras & iris pictures (my favorite flower!) from AZ...what a treat! Sam, take care of yourself...glad to see you are still hosting.
Hope not to be such a stranger .....
Carol (IL)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Have a wonderful time....love Boston---give our best wishes for healing after the awful events that have happened there. Toast us with some seafood cocktails!!



shelty lover said:


> Good morning fellow KTPers. Here I sit enjoying your updates and company, when I should be packing. Going to Boston for my niece's bridal shower! Can't wait. DD and I are flying out tomorrow and will come home on Mother's Day.
> 
> Will be visiting cousins and seeing their kids and an old friend who just had a knee replacement. And of course some shopping, dining out and laughing lots.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Beautiful flowers puplover! We have bleeding hearts blooming too. I love their arching stems.


Agree, Pup Lover, love your flowers. I'm going to look for some of those for my new back garden.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I, for one, was very impressed with your snu gaffel lucet----just a little beyond my comprehension without doing a lot of YouTube viewing. I am so amazed at how things were done so many years ago and just how ingenious our ancestors were!



Ask4j said:


> Good morning, good afternoon, good evening or nity nite to all of you KP TP's out there. Haven't been commenting too often but I'm still here in the back ground. Love all your photos of grand kids, flowers in your back yard and friends visiting friends. Kathy is making her rounds! Wish I had been available when you were here in Minnesota. But life goes on.
> 
> Evidently no one was too impressed with my snu gaffel, lucet but I failed to mention the fact that very fine cords could be made by this method for stringing beads in jewelry making--just an idea. You can take an old wooden salad fork, break off the middle tine and it would work.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Pontuf - no I just leave them in the ground. We get enough cold weather here that they are fine. I do harvest my hollyhock seeds and I didn't get the ones from last year in the ground, so my Hollyhocks are not as plentiful as they have been in the past. I am going to put it on my calendar for oct so I don't forget this year!! luv-AZ


Pontuf said:


> I love that you brought your bulbs from Missouri! You have done an excellent job growing them in the desert. Do you dig the up and keep them chilled in the winter?
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

These are just wonderful Pup!!


Pup lover said:


> Here are my bleeding hearts and lentil rose which is late this year. I think the hot dry summer last year and dry winter really threw it off its schedule.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Our prayers for her and for her DH.



Designer1234 said:


> I will post a picture for her with birthday greetings once I find out how she is doing. I didn't realize she is a TP member. such a nice lady.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to hear from you and great pictures. I was able to travel to Puerto Rico on business many times and love all the different topography on one island - rain forest, mountains, dry areas, etc. What city did you fly into? Had some interesting flights between some of the cities including fellow passengers of chickens and pigs in cages!



cmaliza said:


> What gorgeous flowers! Love Bleeding hearts...I don't see them very often.
> Greetings to all.....it has been AGES (months & months) since I have been to the tea party. Wedding plans really take up a lot of time. And we did it all long distance! We had the wedding in Puerto Rico...in the mountains..SO breathtaking. A very beautiful island! Was lots of fun having friends and family around. Most of us stayed a week-plus, so we had lots of activities. It morphed into a vacation for most of us. A time to treasure.
> 
> I do have a question to put on the table....about a year ago I made a poncho for my daughter, and shipped it off to Miami Beach. I would love to make something else using the same pattern...alas...I can not remember the name of the stitch pattern, nor can I find my directions. I do have a picture of my early knitting on the poncho. By any chance, does anyone recognize this stitch, or can they figure it out? I would be forever thankful for any help.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't recognize the stitch but welcome back - great wedding pics!!!!!!!luv-AZ


cmaliza said:


> What gorgeous flowers! Love Bleeding hearts...I don't see them very often.
> Greetings to all.....it has been AGES (months & months) since I have been to the tea party. Wedding plans really take up a lot of time. And we did it all long distance! We had the wedding in Puerto Rico...in the mountains..SO breathtaking. A very beautiful island! Was lots of fun having friends and family around. Most of us stayed a week-plus, so we had lots of activities. It morphed into a vacation for most of us. A time to treasure.
> 
> I do have a question to put on the table....about a year ago I made a poncho for my daughter, and shipped it off to Miami Beach. I would love to make something else using the same pattern...alas...I can not remember the name of the stitch pattern, nor can I find my directions. I do have a picture of my early knitting on the poncho. By any chance, does anyone recognize this stitch, or can they figure it out? I would be forever thankful for any help.
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I totally agree....so often directions are not clearly written.
I would take it that increases would be made at rows 15, 21, 27, 33, 39, 45, 51, 57, and 63. that's 9 increases.
Carol (IL)

I agree with the others....it's a total of 10 increases....up to row 69.



nrc1940 said:


> I need to pick the brains of you tea party members. I'm working on a pattern that says, "...starting on row 15 add 1 st at the beginning and the end of that row and every *6th row* thereafter *9 times.*
> 
> Instructions like this always leave me guessing. Does it mean that 1st increase--as well as the next one at the next 6th row are both counted for a total of 9 times?
> 
> For me the language of the instructions could be a bit more precise so there was no room for interpretation. Do any of you run into this or am I over-thinking this? I've been known to do that...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sam...we travel to Ohio quite a bit....I always wave to you as we pass the turnpike ext for Defiance!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

shelty lover said:


> Good morning fellow KTPers. Here I sit enjoying your updates and company, when I should be packing. Going to Boston for my niece's bridal shower! Can't wait. DD and I are flying out tomorrow and will come home on Mother's Day.
> 
> Will be visiting cousins and seeing their kids and an old friend who just had a knee replacement. And of course some shopping, dining out and laughing lots.
> 
> ...


Have a great time, big fun, and traveling mercy on your trip.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> What gorgeous flowers! Love Bleeding hearts...I don't see them very often.
> Greetings to all.....it has been AGES (months & months) since I have been to the tea party. Wedding plans really take up a lot of time. And we did it all long distance! We had the wedding in Puerto Rico...in the mountains..SO breathtaking. A very beautiful island! Was lots of fun having friends and family around. Most of us stayed a week-plus, so we had lots of activities. It morphed into a vacation for most of us. A time to treasure.
> 
> I do have a question to put on the table....about a year ago I made a poncho for my daughter, and shipped it off to Miami Beach. I would love to make something else using the same pattern...alas...I can not remember the name of the stitch pattern, nor can I find my directions. I do have a picture of my early knitting on the poncho. By any chance, does anyone recognize this stitch, or can they figure it out? I would be forever thankful for any help.
> ...


Beautiful pictures, beautiful couple.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Beautiful pictures and what a happy radiant bride.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> There's something big and, I think, possibly, bright trying to peep here once in a while but scares easily back behind the clouds before I can be sure what it is!! LOL!
> JuneK


LOL... I hope your day has turned out as pretty as mine, the temp is still a bit cool only 64 degrees but I'll take that any day!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I'm sure everyone noticed that you neglected to tell us of your health scare until DAYS after the event!!! FINALLY my bp is well under control but that's after being on 2 bp medicines and 2 fluid pills every day for years. I didn't realize until the dr. told me months ago that as we age, high bp is usually a problem.
> I'm glad to hear that you mom's feeling happy enough to sing...I know it does your heart good to hear that. Strawberries and whipped cream sound good at any time of the day!!
> Is a neighbor staying with her while you and C. go play with Gwennie, Sue and Kathy? that sounds like so much fun!
> JuneK


She will be checking in on her plus she does have a key in case there is a problem and of course she has both our cell numbers and will make sure she has Gwen's number also.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

me, too. I looked for it and couldn't find it. I'm a little confused about the menu for KP....I have a hard time finding things.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just found this on facebook- can relate to it only too easily!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I happened upon the lenten rose one year in a shop have not seen one before or since! They are both perennials. The Lenten rose normally blooms in the winter Jan Feb or so. A friend gave me a bunch of purple and white creeping phlox today so I got that planted pulled some weeds, took two boxes of books to the library and second hand store. While i was looking at flower beds it looks like one of DHs dahlias is coming back. That is very unusual here. My clematis is taking off, this is its third year seems very slow to get going, it blooms spring and fall with a white flower.

Got anew book in the mail today, free spirit shawls by Lisa Shroyer has 20 patterns in it all gorgeous, have to finish some WIPs before I can start something from there. Nap needed now before anything else!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just found this on facebook- can relate to it only too easily!


 :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just found this on facebook- can relate to it only too easily!


Ditto,  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I too can relate to the cartoon Lurker- but I'm pretty sure I've just forgotten what needs to be done- the list is never ending. And Pup I have to tell you - your list of accomplishments today beats mine every which way!!! Some days just aren't productive for me. I have cast on another hat for the shelter - I had finished up the last one a couple of days ago and I need something to work on while I wait at the dermatologist for my appointment. - just a routine check up.... all my other wips are too bulky and big or require too much attention!!! A hat on circulars is always a good thing to have tucked in my bag. Well I guess I should go hang up some laundry and put on my face so I can leave - DH is cooking burgers tonight - with sauteed mushrooms and melted swiss cheese on top - our favorite!! luv to all - AZ


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> What gorgeous flowers! Love Bleeding hearts...I don't see them very often.
> Greetings to all.....it has been AGES (months & months) since I have been to the tea party. Wedding plans really take up a lot of time. And we did it all long distance! We had the wedding in Puerto Rico...in the mountains..SO breathtaking. A very beautiful island! Was lots of fun having friends and family around. Most of us stayed a week-plus, so we had lots of activities. It morphed into a vacation for most of us. A time to treasure.
> 
> I do have a question to put on the table....about a year ago I made a poncho for my daughter, and shipped it off to Miami Beach. I would love to make something else using the same pattern...alas...I can not remember the name of the stitch pattern, nor can I find my directions. I do have a picture of my early knitting on the poncho. By any chance, does anyone recognize this stitch, or can they figure it out? I would be forever thankful for any help.
> ...


Sorry, can't help with the poncho stitches. Loved the pictures and scenery. A lovely couple...I know you enjoyed the wedding and vacation.
Welcome back to the tea party
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> LOL... I hope your day has turned out as pretty as mine, the temp is still a bit cool only 64 degrees but I'll take that any day!!!


Sun and clouds...at least, no rain although it appears to be falling all around us. But our temps are warmer...in the low 70's so it's been a pleasant day.
From what they were forecasting last week, we were going to be drowned with rain...they were WRONG AGAIN!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> She will be checking in on her plus she does have a key in case there is a problem and of course she has both our cell numbers and will make sure she has Gwen's number also.


From what you've said about the neighbor, I can understand you feeling comfortable with her nearby. A good neighbor is a real blessing!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I happened upon the lenten rose one year in a shop have not seen one before or since! They are both perennials. The Lenten rose normally blooms in the winter Jan Feb or so. A friend gave me a bunch of purple and white creeping phlox today so I got that planted pulled some weeds, took two boxes of books to the library and second hand store. While i was looking at flower beds it looks like one of DHs dahlias is coming back. That is very unusual here. My clematis is taking off, this is its third year seems very slow to get going, it blooms spring and fall with a white flower.
> 
> Got anew book in the mail today, free spirit shawls by Lisa Shroyer has 20 patterns in it all gorgeous, have to finish some WIPs before I can start something from there. Nap needed now before anything else!


Sounds like you've had a busy day and now a new book to tempt you into trying something new! And something new is always more interesting that those WIPs that seem to hang around!
JuneK


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


HAHAAHA!! I forget to do the housework all the time!

June


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Evidently no one was too impressed with my snu gaffel, lucet but I failed to mention the fact that very fine cords could be made by this method for stringing beads in jewelry making--just an idea. You can take an old wooden salad fork, break off the middle tine and it would work
> 
> I am sorry Ask4j...I did mean to comment and CRAFT set in; been quite a busy weekend and start of the week with company. I thought that it was fascinating especially if I remember correctly it had your grandfather's initials on it. I couldn't quite understand how it works though; like you mentioned I believe a demonstration would clear that up for sure. I love antiques especially when it pertains to a craft or something I or my DH are involved in. No, I don't spin (wish I did) but of course do knit. Hugs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> What gorgeous flowers! Love Bleeding hearts...I don't see them very often.
> Greetings to all.....it has been AGES (months & months) since I have been to the tea party. Wedding plans really take up a lot of time. And we did it all long distance! We had the wedding in Puerto Rico...in the mountains..SO breathtaking. A very beautiful island! Was lots of fun having friends and family around. Most of us stayed a week-plus, so we had lots of activities. It morphed into a vacation for most of us. A time to treasure.
> 
> I do have a question to put on the table....about a year ago I made a poncho for my daughter, and shipped it off to Miami Beach. I would love to make something else using the same pattern...alas...I can not remember the name of the stitch pattern, nor can I find my directions. I do have a picture of my early knitting on the poncho. By any chance, does anyone recognize this stitch, or can they figure it out? I would be forever thankful for any help.
> ...


What a handsome couple and a beautiful setting for the wedding. Thanks for sharing the pics. Sorry I can't help with the pattern stitch.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL! So true!


Pontuf

quote=Lurker 2]Just found this on facebook- can relate to it only too easily![/quote]


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

We flew into the main airport Luis Marin in San Juan. The wedding site was in the El Junque area. I and my brothers, nieces & nephews, SIL, and other relatives were able to rent a villa at Palmas del Mar near Humacao. A very comfortable house that held 13 of us without a problem. That was a good spot for branching out to many activities. We spent a good amount of time in the mountains....oh those roads! What an "exciting" ride! Narrow, VERY twisty,...just full of surprises. Also, so very beautiful. I really liked the southern coast.....you drive right up between the palm trees...a few steps away from the beach. Lovely.

I had never realized how mountainous the island is....on previous trips we had stayed in more settled areas closer to San Juan. I like being out of SJ much better!

Carol (IL)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

There's always something to be done --- free time is when we declare that the other stuff can wait!!



Lurker 2 said:


> Just found this on facebook- can relate to it only too easily!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> HAHAAHA!! I forget to do the housework all the time!
> 
> June


Me, too! Funny how that happens with such regularity!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Folks seem to be posting flowers so here are my latest irises, roses, hydrangea, lily about to bloom. The rest of the yard and flower beds look horrible; weeds up to your rear! Maybe it will get mowed this weekend coming up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love that place---our client on the island volunteered to drive us around and I'm so glad---the driving in San Juan was CRAZY --- and then the whole group went out to dinner off the beaten path somewhere - I'd never be able to find it again, I'm sure, but it sure was great food at a place right on the beach...ahhh, the memories.



cmaliza said:


> We flew into the main airport Luis Marin in San Juan. The wedding site was in the El Junque area. I and my brothers, nieces & nephews, SIL, and other relatives were able to rent a villa at Palmas del Mar near Humacao. A very comfortable house that held 13 of us without a problem. That was a good spot for branching out to many activities. We spent a good amount of time in the mountains....oh those roads! What an "exciting" ride! Narrow, VERY twisty,...just full of surprises. Also, so very beautiful. I really liked the southern coast.....you drive right up between the palm trees...a few steps away from the beach. Lovely.
> 
> I had never realized how mountainous the island is....on previous trips we had stayed in more settled areas closer to San Juan. I like being out of SJ much better!
> 
> Carol (IL)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I made chicken tonight with the orange and lemon recipe as posted earlier - just marinated it for an hour and then basted the pieces while grilling it on the gas BBQ --- delicious. I then took some chicken stock and a little marmalade and made a pan sauce for the meat and for the broccoli....very tasty!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I really liked the southern coast.....you drive right up between the palm trees...a few steps away from the beach. Lovely.

I had never realized how mountainous the island is....on previous trips we had stayed in more settled areas closer to San Juan. I like being out of SJ much better!

Carol (IL)[/quote]

That is a beautiful beach. I have a dear friend from Puerto Rico.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There's always something to be done --- free time is when we declare that the other stuff can wait!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just found this on facebook- can relate to it only too easily!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Love it. That was me today, wait no it wasn't I am sure I had things to do.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Love it. That was me today, wait no it wasn't I am sure I had things to do.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: You are too funny NanaCaren


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> We flew into the main airport Luis Marin in San Juan. The wedding site was in the El Junque area. I and my brothers, nieces & nephews, SIL, and other relatives were able to rent a villa at Palmas del Mar near Humacao. A very comfortable house that held 13 of us without a problem. That was a good spot for branching out to many activities. We spent a good amount of time in the mountains....oh those roads! What an "exciting" ride! Narrow, VERY twisty,...just full of surprises. Also, so very beautiful. I really liked the southern coast.....you drive right up between the palm trees...a few steps away from the beach. Lovely.
> 
> I had never realized how mountainous the island is....on previous trips we had stayed in more settled areas closer to San Juan. I like being out of SJ much better!
> 
> Carol (IL)


Nice pictures, like the bird.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Folks seem to be posting flowers so here are my latest irises, roses, hydrangea, lily about to bloom. The rest of the yard and flower beds look horrible; weeds up to your rear! Maybe it will get mowed this weekend coming up.


Sooooooo nice, love flowers, thanks for sharing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this has been one of those days - i went back to bed this morning after taking two motrin to get rid of my sinus headache - up around one and decided to mow the fronts - side and back yard - then in for a shower - rode along with heidi to take the girls into town - went to meijers - dropped poweraid for gary at work - got a mcdonald's ice cream cone and came back - have spent the last half hour working on my new jigsaw puzzle. and now i am here. for those that watch - the ncis's are new tonight as well as golden boy. i have them set to record.

it was a lovely day - gary and avery got the little garden back of the barn planted. we have yet to get any tomato plants - should get them soon and get them into the ground.

sam &#9786;


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I too can relate to the cartoon Lurker- but I'm pretty sure I've just forgotten what needs to be done- the list is never ending. And Pup I have to tell you - your list of accomplishments today beats mine every which way!!! Some days just aren't productive for me. I have cast on another hat for the shelter - I had finished up the last one a couple of days ago and I need something to work on while I wait at the dermatologist for my appointment. - just a routine check up.... all my other wips are too bulky and big or require too much attention!!! A hat on circulars is always a good thing to have tucked in my bag. Well I guess I should go hang up some laundry and put on my face so I can leave - DH is cooking burgers tonight - with sauteed mushrooms and melted swiss cheese on top - our favorite!! luv to all - AZ


My favorite burger too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

innocence written all over their faces - what a great group of boys - lucky you.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Sun block is a must have here. Sometimes the grandsons think less is better. Usually ends in a not so pleasant night. They played in the pool nearly all day and were a bit tender that evening while watching Motogp.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i'll join in the chorus - for many more - hope your birthday day was great.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Happy birthday, by the way to Judy, (Jmai5421) I know she seldom has a chance to drop in to the KTP any longer, but Happy Birthday none the less!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

1 stick of butter is 1/4 of a pound therefore 2 sticks would be 1/2 pound or 8 ounces. Hope this helps.


melyn said:


> Sorry not sure but I know some of the ladies and gents in here do, think it may be 4ozs 1 stick or is is it 2, please can someone clarify for me. thanks lyn x


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Had a somewhat productive day here in spite of not getting enough sleep last night. Went to the auto insurance place and got the premiums straightened out. Took DD2, DGS, and baby GD out for lunch at a local diner I had never tried before (but will definitely go back to). GS needed a nap so we came home and I have been resting since, even squeezed in a power nap for myself. A shower then made a meatloaf for supper that is beginning to smell wonderful.

The wedding pics in PR are stunning. Congratulations.

Enjoyed milder temps today and hope for a few more this week so the kids can get outside. I want to buy a swing set for them so should do some price checking.

EJ


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

melyn said:


> Wow pup lover they are lovely, your seasons must be similar to ours here in the UK because I have noticed that often you say about your flowers and mine are doing the same. My bleeding heart is not so good this year, it snowed when they were about 3 or 4 inches from the ground and i think it damaged the shoots. My plant came from my mums garden after she died so am hoping it recovers and flowers better next year. I have a plant which I thought was a christmas rose that looks just like your lental 1 but mine does flower later in the year. lyn x


i think if you look this up, you will find they are one and the same plant, i think they are actually Helbros flowers and they bloom in the cold weather usually and have been called by both names. i like those white ones, mine are sorta white in the center and rose colored on edge. i plan to get a bleeding heart this yr. i had one yrs ago and i wanted it in another place and it didn't make it where i moved it to. i just love flowers, right now my peonies are all budded and will all be opening up prob. next wk. my red honeysuckle is really pretty now also.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you and designer would get along well. lol

sam



PurpleFi said:


> I put on about 120 stitches. Sorry it's only aproximate but I got bored counting. I'm afraid I am really undisciplined (comes from my wild youth in the 60s) and tend to wing everything. I did cast on 20 stitches for the wing except on one wing I think I only did about 16!
> Don't you just love it when someone gives you such precise details :roll:


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Got this shot of the wisteria.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the lentil rose is quite interesting - never saw one before.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Here are my bleeding hearts and lentil rose which is late this year. I think the hot dry summer last year and dry winter really threw it off its schedule.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

EJS said:


> Got this shot of the wisteria.


Beautiful,


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Folks seem to be posting flowers so here are my latest irises, roses, hydrangea, lily about to bloom. The rest of the yard and flower beds look horrible; weeds up to your rear! Maybe it will get mowed this weekend coming up.


They are all so pretty, just perfect.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry, Sam. We were in Morenci only 6 months and did not get around much. Hubby worked second shift which really tied me close to home. Loved Az for the spectacular scenery that was always changing without notice. For instance: across the valley from my back yard was a purple mountain. I thought it was perfect just as it was. I went out one morning to hang some laundry and looked at my mountain ready to recite Psalm 121 when I was stunned to see it had turned to gold overnight. When my husband woke up I had him drive me over there. It was about 15 miles as the crow flies. The gold color was from a field of California poppies. Three days later they were gone again. Amazing! I really felt bad to leave Az but life happens and we all get through it.

How's the leg today? Don't you just hate when these things happen? Especially because it upsets family who are always worried about us old folk.
ote=thewren]edith - do you know where meyersdale and windber are - i grew up in those two towns. meyersdale is a very small town - windber not much bigger.

sam[/quote]


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi, all. I'm back. Well, actually I've been here all along but haven't posted for something over three weeks, largely because I've been "in the hole," as we call it hereabouts. Nasty thing, depression. My family have been having trouble adjusting to the reality that my kid sister (8 years younger) is now in home hospice care, after a three-year fight against uterine cancer. She and the doctors were able to beat it into submission for a time, which was good as she got to see her daughter graduate from college and son from high school, and she managed to get her book published (e-book, but still working on a possible paper version too). I'm grateful that DD was home from NYC for spring break and got to visit her favorite aunt (shhhh! don't tell my other sisters). And I'm grateful that sis has such a fantastic network of friends and family to help out with meals and housekeeping and a thousand different errands, so she can spend her time with her DH and kids. The cancer is quite aggressive and has spread throughout her abdomen and into the liver, in spite of which she has already outlasted the doctor's initial estimate of "a couple of weeks." Cancer doesn't get to "win" this one!! She'll be the one to decide when it's time to say good-bye. So there!!!

As you can imagine, I've been pretty downcast, but I've been reminded that I have some pretty good friends too, here at home and in our virtual home. I've been following most of the KTP doings and am sad to see that other families are going through similar times. SouthernGal, Marianne, Angora, I share your recent sorrows and send my love. But I've also found heartening news here: weddings and proms, beautiful music and pictures, young Ben's improvement and this group's support for those with health issues, not to mention the weekly shenanigans of the Georgia KTP Society and Pre-Knitapalooza Association.

The weather here has brightened considerably, which helps of course, and I'm finding great peace in knitting. The soft yarn I'm using for a traveling vine scarf is very comforting. I know that probably doesn't make much sense to most folks, but I'm pretty sure this group understands. I'll try to keep up with KTP and chime in once in a while and, of course, I'll let you know when there's further family news. For now, thanks to you all for being here and letting me vent. Love y'all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

EJS said:


> Got this shot of the wisteria.


I absolutely LOVE wisteria and dogwood. :thumbup: Beautiful.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

KatyNora said:


> Hi, all. I'm back. Well, actually I've been here all along but haven't posted for something over three weeks, largely because I've been "in the hole," as we call it hereabouts. Nasty thing, depression. My family have been having trouble adjusting to the reality that my kid sister (8 years younger) is now in home hospice care, after a three-year fight against uterine cancer. She and the doctors were able to beat it into submission for a time, which was good as she got to see her daughter graduate from college and son from high school, and she managed to get her book published (e-book, but still working on a possible paper version too). I'm grateful that DD was home from NYC for spring break and got to visit her favorite aunt (shhhh! don't tell my other sisters). And I'm grateful that sis has such a fantastic network of friends and family to help out with meals and housekeeping and a thousand different errands, so she can spend her time with her DH and kids. The cancer is quite aggressive and has spread throughout her abdomen and into the liver, in spite of which she has already outlasted the doctor's initial estimate of "a couple of weeks." Cancer doesn't get to "win" this one!! She'll be the one to decide when it's time to say good-bye. So there!!!
> 
> As you can imagine, I've been pretty downcast, but I've been reminded that I have some pretty good friends too, here at home and in our virtual home. I've been following most of the KTP doings and am sad to see that other families are going through similar times. SouthernGal, Marianne, Angora, I share your recent sorrows and send my love. But I've also found heartening news here: weddings and proms, beautiful music and pictures, young Ben's improvement and this group's support for those with health issues, not to mention the weekly shenanigans of the Georgia KTP Society and Pre-Knitapalooza Association.
> 
> The weather here has brightened considerably, which helps of course, and I'm finding great peace in knitting. The soft yarn I'm using for a traveling vine scarf is very comforting. I know that probably doesn't make much sense to most folks, but I'm pretty sure this group understands. I'll try to keep up with KTP and chime in once in a while and, of course, I'll let you know when there's further family news. For now, thanks to you all for being here and letting me vent. Love y'all.


I am so sorry, that darn cancer. My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KatyNora...I'm so glad you kept reading even if you weren't posting. Such a difficult time you are going through. Difficult for all of you. My heart breaks for you and all those of us who have just lost loved ones send you prayers as you say good-bye to someone you will miss so. Words just can't express what I am feeling for you dear. Please accept a Big Hug and prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i think if you look this up, you will find they are one and the same plant, i think they are actually Helbros flowers and they bloom in the cold weather usually and have been called by both names. i like those white ones, mine are sorta white in the center and rose colored on edge. i plan to get a bleeding heart this yr. i had one yrs ago and i wanted it in another place and it didn't make it where i moved it to. i just love flowers, right now my peonies are all budded and will all be opening up prob. next wk. my red honeysuckle is really pretty now also.


I know it as a Christmas Rose, but that is a real misnomer in our parts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Hi, all. I'm back. Well, actually I've been here all along but haven't posted for something over three weeks, largely because I've been "in the hole," as we call it hereabouts. Nasty thing, depression. My family have been having trouble adjusting to the reality that my kid sister (8 years younger) is now in home hospice care, after a three-year fight against uterine cancer. She and the doctors were able to beat it into submission for a time, which was good as she got to see her daughter graduate from college and son from high school, and she managed to get her book published (e-book, but still working on a possible paper version too). I'm grateful that DD was home from NYC for spring break and got to visit her favorite aunt (shhhh! don't tell my other sisters). And I'm grateful that sis has such a fantastic network of friends and family to help out with meals and housekeeping and a thousand different errands, so she can spend her time with her DH and kids. The cancer is quite aggressive and has spread throughout her abdomen and into the liver, in spite of which she has already outlasted the doctor's initial estimate of "a couple of weeks." Cancer doesn't get to "win" this one!! She'll be the one to decide when it's time to say good-bye. So there!!!
> 
> As you can imagine, I've been pretty downcast, but I've been reminded that I have some pretty good friends too, here at home and in our virtual home. I've been following most of the KTP doings and am sad to see that other families are going through similar times. SouthernGal, Marianne, Angora, I share your recent sorrows and send my love. But I've also found heartening news here: weddings and proms, beautiful music and pictures, young Ben's improvement and this group's support for those with health issues, not to mention the weekly shenanigans of the Georgia KTP Society and Pre-Knitapalooza Association.
> 
> The weather here has brightened considerably, which helps of course, and I'm finding great peace in knitting. The soft yarn I'm using for a traveling vine scarf is very comforting. I know that probably doesn't make much sense to most folks, but I'm pretty sure this group understands. I'll try to keep up with KTP and chime in once in a while and, of course, I'll let you know when there's further family news. For now, thanks to you all for being here and letting me vent. Love y'all.


my thoughts are with you!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Folks seem to be posting flowers so here are my latest irises, roses, hydrangea, lily about to bloom. The rest of the yard and flower beds look horrible; weeds up to your rear! Maybe it will get mowed this weekend coming up.


Love your flowers Gwen


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

EJS said:


> I have been reading and it has been a joy to see all the beautiful knitting that has been done. The necklaces are also very pretty. I have been able to do about 5 rows on the baby blanket and really need to get serious enough to finish it.
> 
> My younger DD turned 31 today. She and her family have moved in with us for a little while as they get their finances figured out. Her "dh" is working on getting disability as he has many bone and muscle problems making it very hard to hold a job for very long. He is a good fella and helps around the house and with the kids though.
> 
> ...


Thank you so very much for sharing your family with us. What a precious family and so many ages. Families are having to pull together and I pray you will all find the time together a real bonding time. It may not be easy all the time but may love fill your home.
Hugs and good for you for being their refuge in a time of storm.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Katy sending you lots of love and prayers for all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> We flew into the main airport Luis Marin in San Juan. The wedding site was in the El Junque area. I and my brothers, nieces & nephews, SIL, and other relatives were able to rent a villa at Palmas del Mar near Humacao. A very comfortable house that held 13 of us without a problem. That was a good spot for branching out to many activities. We spent a good amount of time in the mountains....oh those roads! What an "exciting" ride! Narrow, VERY twisty,...just full of surprises. Also, so very beautiful. I really liked the southern coast.....you drive right up between the palm trees...a few steps away from the beach. Lovely.
> 
> I had never realized how mountainous the island is....on previous trips we had stayed in more settled areas closer to San Juan. I like being out of SJ much better!
> 
> Carol (IL)


Wow...Look where you are. How wonderful. Can tell you are having a marvelous time and experiencing so many new and beautiful things. Have never been to the Caribbean, but who knows, maybe someday. Till then I will enjoy your pictures.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KaryNora so sorry to hear of your sister's fight. Will keep her in my prayers that the passing will be peaceful and in her time. Prayers for you and the rest of your family too.



KatyNora said:


> Hi, all. I'm back. Well, actually I've been here all along but haven't posted for something over three weeks, largely because I've been "in the hole," as we call it hereabouts. Nasty thing, depression. My family have been having trouble adjusting to the reality that my kid sister (8 years younger) is now in home hospice care, after a three-year fight against uterine cancer. She and the doctors were able to beat it into submission for a time, which was good as she got to see her daughter graduate from college and son from high school, and she managed to get her book published (e-book, but still working on a possible paper version too). I'm grateful that DD was home from NYC for spring break and got to visit her favorite aunt (shhhh! don't tell my other sisters). And I'm grateful that sis has such a fantastic network of friends and family to help out with meals and housekeeping and a thousand different errands, so she can spend her time with her DH and kids. The cancer is quite aggressive and has spread throughout her abdomen and into the liver, in spite of which she has already outlasted the doctor's initial estimate of "a couple of weeks." Cancer doesn't get to "win" this one!! She'll be the one to decide when it's time to say good-bye. So there!!!
> 
> As you can imagine, I've been pretty downcast, but I've been reminded that I have some pretty good friends too, here at home and in our virtual home. I've been following most of the KTP doings and am sad to see that other families are going through similar times. SouthernGal, Marianne, Angora, I share your recent sorrows and send my love. But I've also found heartening news here: weddings and proms, beautiful music and pictures, young Ben's improvement and this group's support for those with health issues, not to mention the weekly shenanigans of the Georgia KTP Society and Pre-Knitapalooza Association.
> 
> The weather here has brightened considerably, which helps of course, and I'm finding great peace in knitting. The soft yarn I'm using for a traveling vine scarf is very comforting. I know that probably doesn't make much sense to most folks, but I'm pretty sure this group understands. I'll try to keep up with KTP and chime in once in a while and, of course, I'll let you know when there's further family news. For now, thanks to you all for being here and letting me vent. Love y'all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I absolutely LOVE wisteria and dogwood. :thumbup: Beautiful.


The wisteria and dogwood are lovely. Our's isn't yet blooming.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Folks seem to be posting flowers so here are my latest irises, roses, hydrangea, lily about to bloom. The rest of the yard and flower beds look horrible; weeds up to your rear! Maybe it will get mowed this weekend coming up.


Ooooh, so pretty. You are so much further along than we are, but then you are quite a bit further south. I'm enjoying enjoying seeing what is to come. Thanks Gwenie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just found this on facebook- can relate to it only too easily!


Oh, that is sooooo funny. Had a day like that and I absolutely couldn't believe it when I looked at the clock and it said 4:30PM. Think that was almost me. I know I did move out of the chair though once or twice. LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:

Got some of that special coffee mix you make and will try it tomorrow. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Off for the night now. DH had his last day of school yesterday so we went out tonight as I told him we needed to celebrate and I toasted him to his teaching abilities and all he is giving to his students. It was a gorgeous night and a fabulous meal. I had vegetable vindaloo and he had vegetable balti and we shared. The best of both worlds.
Hugs all, DH is waiting to watch more Outer Limits with wine and some chips made with chia seeds and other great things. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> From what you've said about the neighbor, I can understand you feeling comfortable with her nearby. A good neighbor is a real blessing!
> JuneK


I am very blessed to have a long row of good, no great neighbors!! Two doors down lives an RN that is an ER specialist (or whatever they are called) His wife is an anesthesiologist, not sure what the other two on that side do for a living but they are fun and always chip in when we do things to this street. Down the other way we have a guy that brings in a huge grill on wheels when we have a get together, the other side of him is my buddy that is a landscape architect plus he works for his father as a computer programer and they have contracts with the government for some type of camera program they are working on. C and I are the old ones on the road, LOL, but we do our best to fit in and they know that we are usually home so we keep watch on their homes during the day and they watch out for us at night!! Works out great!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> We flew into the main airport Luis Marin in San Juan. The wedding site was in the El Junque area. I and my brothers, nieces & nephews, SIL, and other relatives were able to rent a villa at Palmas del Mar near Humacao. A very comfortable house that held 13 of us without a problem. That was a good spot for branching out to many activities. We spent a good amount of time in the mountains....oh those roads! What an "exciting" ride! Narrow, VERY twisty,...just full of surprises. Also, so very beautiful. I really liked the southern coast.....you drive right up between the palm trees...a few steps away from the beach. Lovely.
> 
> I had never realized how mountainous the island is....on previous trips we had stayed in more settled areas closer to San Juan. I like being out of SJ much better!
> 
> Carol (IL)


Fantastic pictures, such a beautiful wedding and the couple is so adorable!! Oh someday to travel to a sunny tropical island, sigh.. LOL. Thank you for sharing and don't stay away so long we miss you!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KatyNora said:


> Hi, all. I'm back. Well, actually I've been here all along but haven't posted for something over three weeks, largely because I've been "in the hole," as we call it hereabouts. Nasty thing, depression. My family have been having trouble adjusting to the reality that my kid sister (8 years younger) is now in home hospice care, after a three-year fight against uterine cancer. She and the doctors were able to beat it into submission for a time, which was good as she got to see her daughter graduate from college and son from high school, and she managed to get her book published (e-book, but still working on a possible paper version too). I'm grateful that DD was home from NYC for spring break and got to visit her favorite aunt (shhhh! don't tell my other sisters). And I'm grateful that sis has such a fantastic network of friends and family to help out with meals and housekeeping and a thousand different errands, so she can spend her time with her DH and kids. The cancer is quite aggressive and has spread throughout her abdomen and into the liver, in spite of which she has already outlasted the doctor's initial estimate of "a couple of weeks." Cancer doesn't get to "win" this one!! She'll be the one to decide when it's time to say good-bye. So there!!!
> 
> As you can imagine, I've been pretty downcast, but I've been reminded that I have some pretty good friends too, here at home and in our virtual home. I've been following most of the KTP doings and am sad to see that other families are going through similar times. SouthernGal, Marianne, Angora, I share your recent sorrows and send my love. But I've also found heartening news here: weddings and proms, beautiful music and pictures, young Ben's improvement and this group's support for those with health issues, not to mention the weekly shenanigans of the Georgia KTP Society and Pre-Knitapalooza Association.
> 
> The weather here has brightened considerably, which helps of course, and I'm finding great peace in knitting. The soft yarn I'm using for a traveling vine scarf is very comforting. I know that probably doesn't make much sense to most folks, but I'm pretty sure this group understands. I'll try to keep up with KTP and chime in once in a while and, of course, I'll let you know when there's further family news. For now, thanks to you all for being here and letting me vent. Love y'all.


Katy, we are surrounding you with love and prayers sweet friend. Just know you are in our thoughts through this time. 
The Ga KTP, love it!!! May have to have a shirt made for that one, LOL. Have knitting needles will travel is our motto!!! Or we stop for yarn!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

The wisteria tree on the highway is in bloom.. a rhododendron on the Unicoi Park road, and one of the flowers in my garden.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> The wisteria tree on the highway is in bloom.. a rhododendron on the Unicoi Park road, and one of the flowers in my garden.


Wow, that wisteria is special!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

EJS said:


> Got this shot of the wisteria.


0mg! my wisteria is just starting to shoot out leaves!!
It took 4 or 5 years before it first bloomed.

June


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

The owners of the property trained this to grow through a tree that was dead, now the vines support the tree, brings such joy to all that drive by every year. One of my favorite places in the spring!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Katy----prayers going out for you and for your entire family. So sorry that you all are going through this----it's so tough, I know...good to hear that there is a great support system in place--- go ahead and lean on them and on us!! We're here for you.



KatyNora said:


> Hi, all. I'm back. Well, actually I've been here all along but haven't posted for something over three weeks, largely because I've been "in the hole," as we call it hereabouts. Nasty thing, depression. My family have been having trouble adjusting to the reality that my kid sister (8 years younger) is now in home hospice care, after a three-year fight against uterine cancer. She and the doctors were able to beat it into submission for a time, which was good as she got to see her daughter graduate from college and son from high school, and she managed to get her book published (e-book, but still working on a possible paper version too). I'm grateful that DD was home from NYC for spring break and got to visit her favorite aunt (shhhh! don't tell my other sisters). And I'm grateful that sis has such a fantastic network of friends and family to help out with meals and housekeeping and a thousand different errands, so she can spend her time with her DH and kids. The cancer is quite aggressive and has spread throughout her abdomen and into the liver, in spite of which she has already outlasted the doctor's initial estimate of "a couple of weeks." Cancer doesn't get to "win" this one!! She'll be the one to decide when it's time to say good-bye. So there!!!
> 
> As you can imagine, I've been pretty downcast, but I've been reminded that I have some pretty good friends too, here at home and in our virtual home. I've been following most of the KTP doings and am sad to see that other families are going through similar times. SouthernGal, Marianne, Angora, I share your recent sorrows and send my love. But I've also found heartening news here: weddings and proms, beautiful music and pictures, young Ben's improvement and this group's support for those with health issues, not to mention the weekly shenanigans of the Georgia KTP Society and Pre-Knitapalooza Association.
> 
> The weather here has brightened considerably, which helps of course, and I'm finding great peace in knitting. The soft yarn I'm using for a traveling vine scarf is very comforting. I know that probably doesn't make much sense to most folks, but I'm pretty sure this group understands. I'll try to keep up with KTP and chime in once in a while and, of course, I'll let you know when there's further family news. For now, thanks to you all for being here and letting me vent. Love y'all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous ---- thanks for posting.



Lurker 2 said:


> Wow, that wisteria is special!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KatyNora said:


> Hi, all. I'm back. Well, actually I've been here all along but haven't posted for something over three weeks, largely because I've been "in the hole," as we call it hereabouts. Nasty thing, depression. My family have been having trouble adjusting to the reality that my kid sister (8 years younger) is now in home hospice care, after a three-year fight against uterine cancer. She and the doctors were able to beat it into submission for a time, which was good as she got to see her daughter graduate from college and son from high school, and she managed to get her book published (e-book, but still working on a possible paper version too). I'm grateful that DD was home from NYC for spring break and got to visit her favorite aunt (shhhh! don't tell my other sisters). And I'm grateful that sis has such a fantastic network of friends and family to help out with meals and housekeeping and a thousand different errands, so she can spend her time with her DH and kids. The cancer is quite aggressive and has spread throughout her abdomen and into the liver, in spite of which she has already outlasted the doctor's initial estimate of "a couple of weeks." Cancer doesn't get to "win" this one!! She'll be the one to decide when it's time to say good-bye. So there!!!
> 
> As you can imagine, I've been pretty downcast, but I've been reminded that I have some pretty good friends too, here at home and in our virtual home. I've been following most of the KTP doings and am sad to see that other families are going through similar times. SouthernGal, Marianne, Angora, I share your recent sorrows and send my love. But I've also found heartening news here: weddings and proms, beautiful music and pictures, young Ben's improvement and this group's support for those with health issues, not to mention the weekly shenanigans of the Georgia KTP Society and Pre-Knitapalooza Association.
> 
> The weather here has brightened considerably, which helps of course, and I'm finding great peace in knitting. The soft yarn I'm using for a traveling vine scarf is very comforting. I know that probably doesn't make much sense to most folks, but I'm pretty sure this group understands. I'll try to keep up with KTP and chime in once in a while and, of course, I'll let you know when there's further family news. For now, thanks to you all for being here and letting me vent. Love y'all.


"BIG HUG"


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow, that wisteria is special!


Ditto


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Have a blessed night/day, and my tomorrow bring joy, peace,comfort, and healing. :-D


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Folks seem to be posting flowers so here are my latest irises, roses, hydrangea, lily about to bloom. The rest of the yard and flower beds look horrible; weeds up to your rear! Maybe it will get mowed this weekend coming up.


OMG.....those flowers are so beautiful! SO jealous!
Carol (IL)


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Love the wedding pictures! Such a gorgeous place to get married. Just fits the lovely couple!

I envy those that can grow such beautiful flowers. I am so far behind in my gardening that I feel I won't get any produce. I'll buy flowers that are already blooming, and pray I don't kill them! Dogwoods are so pretty. I love driving to East Texas when they are in bloom. I didn't see any today, but the wildflowers are beautiful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Are the blue bonnets in bloom?



pammie1234 said:


> Love the wedding pictures! Such a gorgeous place to get married. Just fits the lovely couple!
> 
> I envy those that can grow such beautiful flowers. I am so far behind in my gardening that I feel I won't get any produce. I'll buy flowers that are already blooming, and pray I don't kill them! Dogwoods are so pretty. I love driving to East Texas when they are in bloom. I didn't see any today, but the wildflowers are beautiful.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Katy our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> My favorite burger too!


I would have shared with you! They were great!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I am closing our for the day. Today is sunny this afternoon,but winds are gusting pretty well. I just finished my meal of lime sherbet and I am heading to bed again. I feel drowsy and will probably sleep. Someones radio is so loud that it is just below the level that I can discern what it is saying. Dogs barking and hammers too. Aerial helicopter support making its rounds and the traff ic always seem 1 car every 2-3 seconds. So long for now. Poledra what is the pattern of your shrug. Is it something I could adapt for a lgr. size. 2-3x . Marlark Marge.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Katy: I am distressed that you are facing such a formidable challenge. May our creator offer you strength and endurance and pave the way for a peaceful farewell until you meet again.
Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've seen those solar tubes and they are nice - you are right - they are cheaper.

i was interested in you snu gaffel - i even watched the video on it - i would need to watch it a lot to get the hang of it - my initial thought was to braid six - in groups of two to make shoulder straps for the next purse i make heidi. i like yours because it is old and strange looking. wish you could come to our knit a poolooza and give us a demonstration.

i have my flower seeds - need to get some dirt to top my containers - just four this year - that will be enough.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Good morning, good afternoon, good evening or nity nite to all of you KP TP's out there. Haven't been commenting too often but I'm still here in the back ground. Love all your photos of grand kids, flowers in your back yard and friends visiting friends. Kathy is making her rounds! Wish I had been available when you were here in Minnesota. But life goes on.
> 
> Evidently no one was too impressed with my snu gaffel, lucet but I failed to mention the fact that very fine cords could be made by this method for stringing beads in jewelry making--just an idea. You can take an old wooden salad fork, break off the middle tine and it would work.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great place for the wedding - they make a handsome couple.

it will be good to see more of your carol now that all the planning is over. my oldest daughter is starting to complain about all the work - their daughter is getting married 3 august.

the stitch look familar but i can't name it - will look in some of my books.

sam



cmaliza said:


> What gorgeous flowers! Love Bleeding hearts...I don't see them very often.
> Greetings to all.....it has been AGES (months & months) since I have been to the tea party. Wedding plans really take up a lot of time. And we did it all long distance! We had the wedding in Puerto Rico...in the mountains..SO breathtaking. A very beautiful island! Was lots of fun having friends and family around. Most of us stayed a week-plus, so we had lots of activities. It morphed into a vacation for most of us. A time to treasure.
> 
> I do have a question to put on the table....about a year ago I made a poncho for my daughter, and shipped it off to Miami Beach. I would love to make something else using the same pattern...alas...I can not remember the name of the stitch pattern, nor can I find my directions. I do have a picture of my early knitting on the poncho. By any chance, does anyone recognize this stitch, or can they figure it out? I would be forever thankful for any help.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you plant hollyhocks in the fall?

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Pontuf - no I just leave them in the ground. We get enough cold weather here that they are fine. I do harvest my hollyhock seeds and I didn't get the ones from last year in the ground, so my Hollyhocks are not as plentiful as they have been in the past. I am going to put it on my calendar for oct so I don't forget this year!! luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

carol - a bunch of the knitting tea party ladies are gathering at my place the weekend of 19 july - would enjoy having you join us - there are several coming from illinois. give it some thought. there is always room for one more.

sam



cmaliza said:


> Sam...we travel to Ohio quite a bit....I always wave to you as we pass the turnpike ext for Defiance!
> Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i feel like that all too often.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just found this on facebook- can relate to it only too easily!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it certainly sounds like your husband's health problems are a thing of the past - it hasn't been that long the we were all worried for him and for you. so glad that everything seems to be on the upswing on the homefront.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> I too can relate to the cartoon Lurker- but I'm pretty sure I've just forgotten what needs to be done- the list is never ending. And Pup I have to tell you - your list of accomplishments today beats mine every which way!!! Some days just aren't productive for me. I have cast on another hat for the shelter - I had finished up the last one a couple of days ago and I need something to work on while I wait at the dermatologist for my appointment. - just a routine check up.... all my other wips are too bulky and big or require too much attention!!! A hat on circulars is always a good thing to have tucked in my bag. Well I guess I should go hang up some laundry and put on my face so I can leave - DH is cooking burgers tonight - with sauteed mushrooms and melted swiss cheese on top - our favorite!! luv to all - AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

me too - isn't cat and dog hair counted as decorating accessory?

sam



Junelouise said:


> HAHAAHA!! I forget to do the housework all the time!
> 
> June


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is the water really that blue?

sam



cmaliza said:


> We flew into the main airport Luis Marin in San Juan. The wedding site was in the El Junque area. I and my brothers, nieces & nephews, SIL, and other relatives were able to rent a villa at Palmas del Mar near Humacao. A very comfortable house that held 13 of us without a problem. That was a good spot for branching out to many activities. We spent a good amount of time in the mountains....oh those roads! What an "exciting" ride! Narrow, VERY twisty,...just full of surprises. Also, so very beautiful. I really liked the southern coast.....you drive right up between the palm trees...a few steps away from the beach. Lovely.
> 
> I had never realized how mountainous the island is....on previous trips we had stayed in more settled areas closer to San Juan. I like being out of SJ much better!
> 
> Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful - we have had a lot of trees die and gary has been taking them down as he finds the time. just for fun when we were going to have a bonfire with hot dogs, etc he decided to build the fire around one of the trees and we burned it enough that we could push it over. too funny. i suggested we replace them with flowering trees like yours - they are so pretty in the spring and stay green all sommer.

sam



EJS said:


> Got this shot of the wisteria.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Are the blue bonnets in bloom?


Yes! And they are just beautiful!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

katynora - i was just ready to bombard you with pm's to see where you have been. i am so sorry about your sister - we have all been there and we are there with you in thought and prayer and positive energy. we got your back katynora - don't forget that.

sam



KatyNora said:


> Hi, all. I'm back. Well, actually I've been here all along but haven't posted for something over three weeks, largely because I've been "in the hole," as we call it hereabouts. Nasty thing, depression. My family have been having trouble adjusting to the reality that my kid sister (8 years younger) is now in home hospice care, after a three-year fight against uterine cancer. She and the doctors were able to beat it into submission for a time, which was good as she got to see her daughter graduate from college and son from high school, and she managed to get her book published (e-book, but still working on a possible paper version too). I'm grateful that DD was home from NYC for spring break and got to visit her favorite aunt (shhhh! don't tell my other sisters). And I'm grateful that sis has such a fantastic network of friends and family to help out with meals and housekeeping and a thousand different errands, so she can spend her time with her DH and kids. The cancer is quite aggressive and has spread throughout her abdomen and into the liver, in spite of which she has already outlasted the doctor's initial estimate of "a couple of weeks." Cancer doesn't get to "win" this one!! She'll be the one to decide when it's time to say good-bye. So there!!!
> 
> As you can imagine, I've been pretty downcast, but I've been reminded that I have some pretty good friends too, here at home and in our virtual home. I've been following most of the KTP doings and am sad to see that other families are going through similar times. SouthernGal, Marianne, Angora, I share your recent sorrows and send my love. But I've also found heartening news here: weddings and proms, beautiful music and pictures, young Ben's improvement and this group's support for those with health issues, not to mention the weekly shenanigans of the Georgia KTP Society and Pre-Knitapalooza Association.
> 
> The weather here has brightened considerably, which helps of course, and I'm finding great peace in knitting. The soft yarn I'm using for a traveling vine scarf is very comforting. I know that probably doesn't make much sense to most folks, but I'm pretty sure this group understands. I'll try to keep up with KTP and chime in once in a while and, of course, I'll let you know when there's further family news. For now, thanks to you all for being here and letting me vent. Love y'all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a spectactular wisteria tree - i never knew there were trees - though wisteria was just a vine.

beautiful flowers.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> The wisteria tree on the highway is in bloom.. a rhododendron on the Unicoi Park road, and one of the flowers in my garden.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cmaliza welcome back, what a lovely looking spot for a wedding- and such a smart looking couple.

Julie- I just ignore what should be done saves me needing to worry about whether or not I have forgotten something.
However I will do the things I have to do (usually anyway!) and so will go out soon to get the ingredients for sugarsugars sausage rolls to take to the KP catch up tomorrow. And cook enough to provide tea for tonight with some veggies.

KatyNora it such a tough time to go through this type of thing. Its such a nasty thing for families to have to deal with. And yes- Im sure we all understand the comfort you get from a lovely yarn and some knitting. (Im sitting here working on my TV while reading the TP).

All the flowers are lovely but I do love the wisteria tree that Marianne posted.

Well today has been really warm- where is winter? 36.5 (87F) As I said to Maryanne this would be a nice summers day not what you expect a few weeks away from winter. Hottest May day for at least 90 years I Adelaide (the records I mentioned earlier are from a different spot where they have been measuring for only 30 years or thereabouts so the hottest on record is only about 30 years. The 90 years is looking at older records as well (clearly!). Almost too warm now. Needing to open up here when I get back from the shops to cool upstairs down, not just because it is so nice outside!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Cmaliza welcome back, what a lovely looking spot for a wedding- and such a smart looking couple.
> 
> Julie- I just ignore what should be done saves me needing to worry about whether or not I have forgotten something.
> However I will do the things I have to do (usually anyway!) and so will go out soon to get the ingredients for sugarsugars sausage rolls to take to the KP catch up tomorrow. And cook enough to provide tea for tonight with some veggies.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Katy, a huge group hug for you and your family. You are in our prayers.

Pontuf

all. I'm back. Well, actually I've been here all along but haven't posted for something over three weeks, largely because I've been "in the hole," as we call it hereabouts. Nasty thing, depression. My family have been having trouble adjusting to the reality that my kid sister (8 years younger) is now in home hospice care, after a three-year fight against uterine cancer. She and the doctors were able to beat it into submission for a time, which was good as she got to see her daughter graduate from college and son from high school, and she managed to get her book published (e-book, but still working on a possible paper version too). I'm grateful that DD was home from NYC for spring break and got to visit her favorite aunt (shhhh! don't tell my other sisters). And I'm grateful that sis has such a fantastic network of friends and family to help out with meals and housekeeping and a thousand different errands, so she can spend her time with her DH and kids. The cancer is quite aggressive and has spread throughout her abdomen and into the liver, in spite of which she has already outlasted the doctor's initial estimate of "a couple of weeks." Cancer doesn't get to "win" this one!! She'll be the one to decide when it's time to say good-bye. So there!!!

As you can imagine, I've been pretty downcast, but I've been reminded that I have some pretty good friends too, here at home and in our virtual home. I've been following most of the KTP doings and am sad to see that other families are going through similar times. SouthernGal, Marianne, Angora, I share your recent sorrows and send my love. But I've also found heartening news here: weddings and proms, beautiful music and pictures, young Ben's improvement and this group's support for those with health issues, not to mention the weekly shenanigans of the Georgia KTP Society and Pre-Knitapalooza Association.

The weather here has brightened considerably, which helps of course, and I'm finding great peace in knitting. The soft yarn I'm using for a traveling vine scarf is very comforting. I know that probably doesn't make much sense to most folks, but I'm pretty sure this group understands. I'll try to keep up with KTP and chime in once in a while and, of course, I'll let you know when there's further family news. For now, thanks to you all for being here and letting me vent. Love y'all.[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

WOW Pup, I am exhausted by just reading what you accomplished today!you have planted all my favorite flowers also ones I grew back in Illinois but could never grow here in AZ. 
Phlox always smells so good.

Pontuf



Pup lover said:


> I happened upon the lenten rose one year in a shop have not seen one before or since! They are both perennials. The Lenten rose normally blooms in the winter Jan Feb or so. A friend gave me a bunch of purple and white creeping phlox today so I got that planted pulled some weeds, took two boxes of books to the library and second hand store. While i was looking at flower beds it looks like one of DHs dahlias is coming back. That is very unusual here. My clematis is taking off, this is its third year seems very slow to get going, it blooms spring and fall with a white flower.
> 
> Got anew book in the mail today, free spirit shawls by Lisa Shroyer has 20 patterns in it all gorgeous, have to finish some WIPs before I can start something from there. Nap needed now before anything else!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> The wisteria tree on the highway is in bloom.. a rhododendron on the Unicoi Park road, and one of the flowers in my garden.


I have never seen wisteria grown as a tree, in France we used to have it over the porch to give shade. It's beautiful.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> you and designer would get along well. lol
> 
> sam


Yeh - she knows what she's doing and I just mess about :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Rookie, glad you tried the chicken with the orange and lemon. sauce.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Here are my bleeding hearts and lentil rose which is late this year. I think the hot dry summer last year and dry winter really threw it off its schedule.


Lovely flowers. Enjoy!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick note, the sun is shinning finally :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: If the grass dries a bit I hope to be out on the lawn tractor, I hope to make it look like a lawn again instead of a cow pasture, LOL :roll:
> I've made great progress on the Bear Cub that I am making as a Mother's Day gift for mom, hasn't been easy keeping it a surprise as she likes for me to sit and knit in her room. Her pillow cover is a different story, but hope to take it with me to Gwen's tomorrow, maybe with all the group I can make sense out of the pattern!
> Mom is finally coming out of her sadness from my Aunt's passing. I feel I can step away a bit more and not worry so much about her. I will admit I had a bit of a heart flare up on Sunday evening. Our wonderful neighbor came over and checked me out, did some breathing exercises that helped the BP drop back into high normal. My BP pills do control of course but I guess I will have to be put on higher doses or just learn to not stress as much. (yeah right)
> I am fine now and really feel so much better about mom, she did have me very worried for a few days but she was all smiles yesterday and was even singing for awhile. That always brightens my days for sure!
> ...


No good about the heart scare, you take care. There's that word stress again! :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh beautiful flowers!!! I don't think I've ever seen a lentil rose except in plant books before!!


I have a couple of those (i think), we call it winter rose. Flowers in a month or so here.. winter.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well we are continuing to have wonderful weather. 29 (84F) tomorrow our highest ever May temperature is 29.2 so we may have the hottest May day on record! And the next 2 days are currently meant to reach 28. Cooler Saturday and only 18 (64) with rain for Mothers Day.
> 
> Going to do a few more rows on my TV and then head off to bed, see you all later today my time.


I swa that on the news tonight. Wonderful weather! We got to 24c today and supposed to be 26c tomorrow. Yay. I only had one layer on today LOL. I see its all going down for mothers day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

shelty lover said:


> Good morning fellow KTPers. Here I sit enjoying your updates and company, when I should be packing. Going to Boston for my niece's bridal shower! Can't wait. DD and I are flying out tomorrow and will come home on Mother's Day.
> 
> Will be visiting cousins and seeing their kids and an old friend who just had a knee replacement. And of course some shopping, dining out and laughing lots.
> 
> ...


Have a great time!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Good morning, good afternoon, good evening or nity nite to all of you KP TP's out there.
> 
> Now to get my roses planted--I found these at Aldi's at closeout prices because they got them in April when we had all the snow and no one was buying. They are my favorites: Double Delight, Mr. Lincoln, Pascali and a few others. Mostly I cut my roses and bring them indoors to enjoy so I get all different colors. Plus I will plant traditional flowers like Peonies, bleeding hearts--yours are beautiful Puplover! and day lilies.
> 
> ...


I love roses! I also have a double delight and Mr Lincoln is probable my favourite.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

good evening sugarsugar!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> We flew into the main airport Luis Marin in San Juan. The wedding site was in the El Junque area. I and my brothers, nieces & nephews, SIL, and other relatives were able to rent a villa at Palmas del Mar near Humacao. A very comfortable house that held 13 of us without a problem. That was a good spot for branching out to many activities. We spent a good amount of time in the mountains....oh those roads! What an "exciting" ride! Narrow, VERY twisty,...just full of surprises. Also, so very beautiful. I really liked the southern coast.....you drive right up between the palm trees...a few steps away from the beach. Lovely.
> 
> I had never realized how mountainous the island is....on previous trips we had stayed in more settled areas closer to San Juan. I like being out of SJ much better!
> 
> Carol (IL)


Lovely photos. The beach is one of my favourite places to be.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Folks seem to be posting flowers so here are my latest irises, roses, hydrangea, lily about to bloom. The rest of the yard and flower beds look horrible; weeds up to your rear! Maybe it will get mowed this weekend coming up.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Love flowers!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> this has been one of those days - i went back to bed this morning after taking two motrin to get rid of my sinus headache - up around one and decided to mow the fronts - side and back yard - then in for a shower - rode along with heidi to take the girls into town - went to meijers - dropped poweraid for gary at work - got a mcdonald's ice cream cone and came back - have spent the last half hour working on my new jigsaw puzzle. and now i am here. for those that watch - the ncis's are new tonight as well as golden boy. i have them set to record.
> 
> it was a lovely day - gary and avery got the little garden back of the barn planted. we have yet to get any tomato plants - should get them soon and get them into the ground.
> 
> sam ☺


My, you did have a busy day. 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> i think if you look this up, you will find they are one and the same plant, i think they are actually Helbros flowers and they bloom in the cold weather usually and have been called by both names. i like those white ones, mine are sorta white in the center and rose colored on edge. i plan to get a bleeding heart this yr. i had one yrs ago and i wanted it in another place and it didn't make it where i moved it to. i just love flowers, right now my peonies are all budded and will all be opening up prob. next wk. my red honeysuckle is really pretty now also.


Yes you are correct i reckon. Haliborus thats it. It also comes in a burgundy colour but i dont have that one. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> good evening sugarsugar!


Sorry, i didnt notice your post. Hi Lurker, how you getting on?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

EJS said:


> Got this shot of the wisteria.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry, i didnt notice your post. Hi Lurker, how you getting on?


I figured that had happened!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have overshot my bed time- and may now stay up to call Lupe in Sydney it has been another wet day here- I have not retrieved the recycling bin from the road it was so wet!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sandy said:


> Katy sending you lots of love and prayers for all.


Ditto from me too please. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have overshot my bed time- and may now stay up to call Lupe in Sydney it has been another wet day here- I have not retrieved the recycling bin from the road it was so wet!


You seem to be getting extreme rain, i wish we could balance it out a bit between us. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> The wisteria tree on the highway is in bloom.. a rhododendron on the Unicoi Park road, and one of the flowers in my garden.


Beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You seem to be getting extreme rain, i wish we could balance it out a bit between us. :roll:


We certainly needed it! But it looks like you have a drought worse than we have!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Cmaliza welcome back, what a lovely looking spot for a wedding- and such a smart looking couple.
> 
> Julie- I just ignore what should be done saves me needing to worry about whether or not I have forgotten something.
> However I will do the things I have to do (usually anyway!) and so will go out soon to get the ingredients for sugarsugars sausage rolls to take to the KP catch up tomorrow. And cook enough to provide tea for tonight with some veggies.
> ...


Good grief 36c !! It will be a bit of a shock when the cold front hits. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We certainly needed it! But it looks like you have a drought worse than we have!


Mmm hmm. Its very dry here.  It will ease up eventually though. Surely we will get some decent rain one day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm hmm. Its very dry here.  It will ease up eventually though. Surely we will get some decent rain one day.


It is not that unusual for us to go from summer straight into the winter rains- but it is not really cold yet 64 F inside (17 C)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief 36c !! It will be a bit of a shock when the cold front hits. :shock:


That wasn't quite right don't know where that came from (think it was meant to be 30.5!)- the F was correct. Actually reached 31.1. Hottest May day for 92 years. Wonderful weather.
Apparently part of the reason it is so warm is becuase itis so dry. The dry ground doesn't absorb the heat and so the air keeps the heat. At tleast that is my understanding of what I read this afternoon (and of course dependent on my memory bwing accurate to). Didn't realise that it would make that much difference.

David has just booked flights for us to Perth in September. Well I am getting over there but not yet coming back. David has to go to Sydney after for a few says so I may stay on and have a few more days there. An old school friend of his is getting married so we are going over for the wedding. I've never been there before so want to at least spen d some extra time there. We will have about 4 free days while we are there before David needs to go to Sydney.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That wasn't quite right don't know where that came from (think it was meant to be 30.5!)- the F was correct. Actually reached 31.1. Hottest May day for 92 years. Wonderful weather.
> Apparently part of the reason it is so warm is becuase itis so dry. The dry ground doesn't absorb the heat and so the air keeps the heat. At tleast that is my understanding of what I read this afternoon (and of course dependent on my memory bwing accurate to). Didn't realise that it would make that much difference.
> 
> David has just booked flights for us to Perth in September. Well I am getting over there but not yet coming back. David has to go to Sydney after for a few says so I may stay on and have a few more days there. An old school friend of his is getting married so we are going over for the wedding. I've never been there before so want to at least spen d some extra time there. We will have about 4 free days while we are there before David needs to go to Sydney.


I may be in Sydney for the 29th September! just don't know yet- am staying up to talk to Lupe in half an hour!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I had my cortisone injection today in the foot. It was fine, didnt hardly hurt at all. Am supposed to rest it when i can for two days so the stuff can take hold, so no dancing this week. Just have to call doc in two weeks to let her know how it is. She was lovely.. checked out other joints.. fingers, wrists, ankles, knees, hips etc. I was impressed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> That wasn't quite right don't know where that came from (think it was meant to be 30.5!)- the F was correct. Actually reached 31.1. Hottest May day for 92 years. Wonderful weather.
> Apparently part of the reason it is so warm is becuase itis so dry. The dry ground doesn't absorb the heat and so the air keeps the heat. At tleast that is my understanding of what I read this afternoon (and of course dependent on my memory bwing accurate to). Didn't realise that it would make that much difference.
> 
> David has just booked flights for us to Perth in September. Well I am getting over there but not yet coming back. David has to go to Sydney after for a few says so I may stay on and have a few more days there. An old school friend of his is getting married so we are going over for the wedding. I've never been there before so want to at least spen d some extra time there. We will have about 4 free days while we are there before David needs to go to Sydney.


Sounds great! That is one part of the country that is still on my list to see. Perth that is.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Katynora prayers and hugs to you and your family.

Love everyone's flowers! I would like to try roses, love them just have to get DH to agree where to put another flower bed.

Going to be warm here again today about 77 i believe they are saying. We need to get our tomatoes and green beans etc in hopefully this weekend! DH has school today then a test Monday then is done for the summer! 

Im sure im forgetting something/someone i wanted to comment on. Need another cuppa and figure out what im doing today.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> what a spectactular wisteria tree - i never knew there were trees - though wisteria was just a vine.
> 
> beautiful flowers.
> 
> sam


It is a bunch of vines that are supporting the dead tree.. from what I have learned the Wisteria had long been in the dead tree, so they trained and planted more and more vines to make this beautiful "tree" many come every spring to make sure that is is still growing and as beautiful as ever.. I have a picture taken from the exact same spot for the past 3 years.. LOL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Heading to Athens for the GA KTP gathering.. LOL... I can't wait to see the changes to Gwen's craft room or as her DH now calls it, the Hen's Nest.. LOL. 
Have had a hard time deciding which project to take to work on.. so loaded up several so I have a choice when I get there! C is taking her lap top so she can work on new techniques on her photo shop program. 
Have a wonderful day.. evening.. Julie.. hope the phone connection is good and that you and Fale have a nice chat!! Please get some rest my friend.. I do so worry about you!! 
I haven't been the best at posting comments about works and other things.. my program that types for me no longer works on the forum. When I do type it is in short sequences with rest in between. So, please do not think I am ingoring or do not care about items posted. I read the posts during breaks from mom's care or knitting time which is usually when my hands are bad that I do take these breaks. 
I do keep you all close in my thoughts and prayers, sending you gentle hugs, and much love always surrounding you...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Heading to Athens for the GA KTP gathering.. LOL... I can't wait to see the changes to Gwen's craft room or as her DH now calls it, the Hen's Nest.. LOL.
> Have had a hard time deciding which project to take to work on.. so loaded up several so I have a choice when I get there! C is taking her lap top so she can work on new techniques on her photo shop program.
> Have a wonderful day.. evening.. Julie.. hope the phone connection is good and that you and Fale have a nice chat!! Please get some rest my friend.. I do so worry about you!!
> I haven't been the best at posting comments about works and other things.. my program that types for me no longer works on the forum. When I do type it is in short sequences with rest in between. So, please do not think I am ingoring or do not care about items posted. I read the posts during breaks from mom's care or knitting time which is usually when my hands are bad that I do take these breaks.
> I do keep you all close in my thoughts and prayers, sending you gentle hugs, and much love always surrounding you...


Enjoy you day. :thumbup:


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

I hope the following is of help to the many fans of the Lenten Rose that was shown a few pages back. The Christmas Rose and the Lenten Rose are species of Helleborus. Christmas rose is H. niger and it rarely flowers at Christmas in Ireland. I find that it isn't all that easy to grown, In contrast, Lenten Rose, H. orientalis is quite easy to cultivate. It comes in a range of subtle colours that include burgundy, pink, green and white. Some cultivars have lovely spotted flowers, some have double flowers and there's now a primrose yellow-flowered variety. The Lentens so well by the sea, to my surprise. Perhaps its the leathery leaves that cope well with the wind.

I'm still practicing pragmatism. Since the middle of last week, each day's plans have been revised or scrapped. I'm going to paint the inside of the garden room, as it is raining and I can't work outside. For the first time in ages, I have neuralgia on the right side of my scalp and it is really painful from time to time. I bit of knitting at lunchtime will take my mind off that for while. Many of us are facing heartache and worry so be assured that you are held high in prayer.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We all loved it ---- makes for a refreshing and tasty dinner with little to no cooking in the house....love those kinds of meals now that our weather is starting to get over 60 degrees....forecast is for a great day. After readin KP, I'm going to wash the throw rugs and get them outside to dry!!



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Rookie, glad you tried the chicken with the orange and lemon. sauce.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello everyone, I do read along everyday and see how you are all doing. I send healing energy and light to all those who need it. 

Paul ( my partner) and I have spent the last 3 weeks back and forth to the hospital visiting his mum. We hope this week that she will be moved back to our Cottage hospital.

Please take care everyone.


Hugs all.
Silverowl


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> I hope the following is of help to the many fans of the Lenten Rose that was shown a few pages back. The Christmas Rose and the Lenten Rose are species of Helleborus. Christmas rose is H. niger and it rarely flowers at Christmas in Ireland. I find that it isn't all that easy to grown, In contrast, Lenten Rose, H. orientalis is quite easy to cultivate. It comes in a range of subtle colours that include burgundy, pink, green and white. Some cultivars have lovely spotted flowers, some have double flowers and there's now a primrose yellow-flowered variety. The Lentens so well by the sea, to my surprise. Perhaps its the leathery leaves that cope well with the wind.
> 
> I'm still practicing pragmatism. Since the middle of last week, each day's plans have been revised or scrapped. I'm going to paint the inside of the garden room, as it is raining and I can't work outside. For the first time in ages, I have neuralgia on the right side of my scalp and it is really painful from time to time. I bit of knitting at lunchtime will take my mind off that for while. Many of us are facing heartache and worry so be assured that you are held high in prayer.


Good for you to know the information on the plant. I hope your pain eases for you very soon.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> Hello everyone, I do read along everyday and see how you are all doing. I send healing energy and light to all those who need it.
> 
> Paul ( my partner) and I have spent the last 3 weeks back and forth to the hospital visiting his mum. We hope this week that she will be moved back to our Cottage hospital.
> 
> ...


Hope that Mum is back near you soon. Take care my friend, sending healing light and strength to you and yours always!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Heading to Athens for the GA KTP gathering.. LOL... I can't wait to see the changes to Gwen's craft room or as her DH now calls it, the Hen's Nest.. LOL.
> Have had a hard time deciding which project to take to work on.. so loaded up several so I have a choice when I get there! C is taking her lap top so she can work on new techniques on her photo shop program.
> Have a wonderful day.. evening.. Julie.. hope the phone connection is good and that you and Fale have a nice chat!! Please get some rest my friend.. I do so worry about you!!
> I haven't been the best at posting comments about works and other things.. my program that types for me no longer works on the forum. When I do type it is in short sequences with rest in between. So, please do not think I am ingoring or do not care about items posted. I read the posts during breaks from mom's care or knitting time which is usually when my hands are bad that I do take these breaks.
> I do keep you all close in my thoughts and prayers, sending you gentle hugs, and much love always surrounding you...


Have a fun day and traveling mercy there and back.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have my camera, hope to take some pictures to share!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Folks seem to be posting flowers so here are my latest irises, roses, hydrangea, lily about to bloom. The rest of the yard and flower beds look horrible; weeds up to your rear! Maybe it will get mowed this weekend coming up.


Your flowers are beautiful...so who cares about the hip-high grass!
juneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi all it's raining here, but warm, will be in today. 
I pray all are better today than yesterday. Have my coffee and am ready to start my day, hands are not good today, but will see what happens as the day goes on.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> Hello everyone, I do read along everyday and see how you are all doing. I send healing energy and light to all those who need it.
> 
> Paul ( my partner) and I have spent the last 3 weeks back and forth to the hospital visiting his mum. We hope this week that she will be moved back to our Cottage hospital.
> 
> ...


Healing prayers going out to your partners MUM, and for the family too.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Hi, all. I'm back. Well, actually I've been here all along but haven't posted for something over three weeks, largely because I've been "in the hole," as we call it hereabouts. Nasty thing, depression. My family have been having trouble adjusting to the reality that my kid sister (8 years younger) is now in home hospice care, after a three-year fight against uterine cancer. She and the doctors were able to beat it into submission for a time, which was good as she got to see her daughter graduate from college and son from high school, and she managed to get her book published (e-book, but still working on a possible paper version too). I'm grateful that DD was home from NYC for spring break and got to visit her favorite aunt (shhhh! don't tell my other sisters). And I'm grateful that sis has such a fantastic network of friends and family to help out with meals and housekeeping and a thousand different errands, so she can spend her time with her DH and kids. The cancer is quite aggressive and has spread throughout her abdomen and into the liver, in spite of which she has already outlasted the doctor's initial estimate of "a couple of weeks." Cancer doesn't get to "win" this one!! She'll be the one to decide when it's time to say good-bye. So there!!!
> 
> As you can imagine, I've been pretty downcast, but I've been reminded that I have some pretty good friends too, here at home and in our virtual home. I've been following most of the KTP doings and am sad to see that other families are going through similar times. SouthernGal, Marianne, Angora, I share your recent sorrows and send my love. But I've also found heartening news here: weddings and proms, beautiful music and pictures, young Ben's improvement and this group's support for those with health issues, not to mention the weekly shenanigans of the Georgia KTP Society and Pre-Knitapalooza Association.
> 
> The weather here has brightened considerably, which helps of course, and I'm finding great peace in knitting. The soft yarn I'm using for a traveling vine scarf is very comforting. I know that probably doesn't make much sense to most folks, but I'm pretty sure this group understands. I'll try to keep up with KTP and chime in once in a while and, of course, I'll let you know when there's further family news. For now, thanks to you all for being here and letting me vent. Love y'all.


Glad you still have your sister with you even though the end is inevitable! You know we will always be glad to share your sorrows, your worries and your good times.
May God give you comfort and ease and prayers for your sister and the entire family.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

The pictures of flowering plants and trees are lovely. I know there is a tree, not a vine, that looks very much like wisteria when it blooms but the name escapes me...not unusual. Love wisteria unless I'm close than it does a number on my allergies.
All of those dealing with family ill health and their own ills, I keep you in prayer that you'll soon get ease and comfort.
And always delighted to share in good times.
Marianne, hope you take time to take some pictures in the Hen's Nest at Gwennies. I know you will have lots of fun.
JuneK


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Al those at Gwen's. behave yourself!! Keep sending pictures of the flowers and trees they are so relaxing. Peace today to all that need it. Keep my husband in your thoughts he is interviewing as I type and for the next few days he has interviews lined up. Thank you for your help.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello, everyone!!

I've been in a knitting funk for a couple of weeks--struggling with knitting socks. It's not as if I've not done them before. More likely 14 or 15 pairs done and some even worn to the point of needing darning. Either it's the yarn or I'm losing my mind and coordination from brain to hands.

So . . . . I am inexplicably cleaning!! Windows, their frames, furniture, drapes and curtains--it's weird, this sudden, impelling need to clean up the house. Golly, it's been a while since this feeling has been so intense. LOLOLOL

I've kept up with reading all the posts and the concerns and joys you've all shared; I've just haven't been taking the time to post a response to everyone. PLease know that I do care and I do pray for the needs and rejoice with the good times you've shared.

Tim is getting anxious about the looming end of the school year and it makes his behaviors quite annoying some days. We've been attending to quite a bit of yard work, too. 

DD's business is changing its focus and requiring her attendance, participation and advance work from her so that others must take on other responsibilities for her.

Miss you all when I can't follow along more often each day, but you are all in my thoughts and prayers. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Silver owl, healing energy sent to your partner's mum.

Took Ladybug, our minpin, to vet yesterday. She has recently gone blind and was acting fearful and fragile. I have had two other dogs go blind and it didn't affect personality. Found out she is diabetic so will be giving her daily insulin.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Heading to Athens for the GA KTP gathering.. LOL... I can't wait to see the changes to Gwen's craft room or as her DH now calls it, the Hen's Nest.. LOL.
> Have had a hard time deciding which project to take to work on.. so loaded up several so I have a choice when I get there! C is taking her lap top so she can work on new techniques on her photo shop program.
> Have a wonderful day.. evening.. Julie.. hope the phone connection is good and that you and Fale have a nice chat!! Please get some rest my friend.. I do so worry about you!!
> I haven't been the best at posting comments about works and other things.. my program that types for me no longer works on the forum. When I do type it is in short sequences with rest in between. So, please do not think I am ingoring or do not care about items posted. I read the posts during breaks from mom's care or knitting time which is usually when my hands are bad that I do take these breaks.
> I do keep you all close in my thoughts and prayers, sending you gentle hugs, and much love always surrounding you...


Hope you all have a lovely day. 
I will be catching up with KPers tomorrow (12 hours time) including Althea- well as it at ther place she had better be there!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have never seen wisteria grown as a tree, in France we used to have it over the porch to give shade. It's beautiful.


Here in Georgia you see it winding its way into the trees all over the place.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm back from the spa. My friend Anne and I had a wonderful 2 days at Stobo Castle Health Spa, near Peebles in the Scottish Borders. I had an Indian Head massage and a pedicure, so both ends of me are sorted! :lol: Spent time in the pool, the hot tub (a first for us!) and ate far too much gorgeous food - full breakfast, 3 courses with coffee at both lunch and dinner, and managed a few wee G & T's too! Need to get back to my 'starving' days this week! :roll: I've managed to finish last week's KTP, but I'm just about to start on this week's. Hope all are well.
Kate.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello, all--sending healing/good thoughts to all. I've got errands this morning and then who knows! Need to see the eye doc (routine checkup) this week.

In honor of the birthdays this week, here's a fun thing a friend sent me: 




I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back from the spa. My friend Anne and I had a wonderful 2 days at Stobo Castle Health Spa, near Peebles in the Scottish Borders. I had an Indian Head massage and a pedicure, so both ends of me are sorted! :lol: Spent time in the pool, the hot tub (a first for us!) and ate far too much gorgeous food - full breakfast, 3 courses with coffee at both lunch and dinner, and managed a few wee G & T's too! Need to get back to my 'starving' days this week! :roll: I've managed to finish last week's KTP, but I'm just about to start on this week's. Hope all are well.
> Kate.


Glad you had a good time- sure will need to starve this week to make up for the last 2 days. But that is what I like about this diet so far. But maybe not if you pig out quite like you did too often.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

KatyNora, so sorry to hear about your sister. Praying for her, you and your family. May God's grace be upon you all and may you be given strength as you go through this hard time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers for you and your family. Best wishes for a quick recovery and return to good health.



Silverowl said:


> Hello everyone, I do read along everyday and see how you are all doing. I send healing energy and light to all those who need it.
> 
> Paul ( my partner) and I have spent the last 3 weeks back and forth to the hospital visiting his mum. We hope this week that she will be moved back to our Cottage hospital.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Keeping good thoughts --- interviewing is very stressful....hope there's good news.



Spider said:


> Al those at Gwen's. behave yourself!! Keep sending pictures of the flowers and trees they are so relaxing. Peace today to all that need it. Keep my husband in your thoughts he is interviewing as I type and for the next few days he has interviews lined up. Thank you for your help.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds likea great time - think my daughter and I will go have massages and pedicures this Saturday...I've never learned to relax good enough to enjoy either...but somehow seem to be in the mood for it today.



KateB said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back from the spa. My friend Anne and I had a wonderful 2 days at Stobo Castle Health Spa, near Peebles in the Scottish Borders. I had an Indian Head massage and a pedicure, so both ends of me are sorted! :lol: Spent time in the pool, the hot tub (a first for us!) and ate far too much gorgeous food - full breakfast, 3 courses with coffee at both lunch and dinner, and managed a few wee G & T's too! Need to get back to my 'starving' days this week! :roll: I've managed to finish last week's KTP, but I'm just about to start on this week's. Hope all are well.
> Kate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, I didn't get much catching up done yesterday, goodness 30 some pages to catch up on, but it will have to wait til later, have to run out for a bit, errands. 
Spider, I hope that your DH has great news from one or more of his interviews. 
Julie, lovely necklaces, I agree with Angora, the colors are perfect for you. 
Well, I'm off and running again, hopefully I'll be back in a couple hours. In the meantime, have a great day.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Marianne818 said:


> The wisteria tree on the highway is in bloom.. a rhododendron on the Unicoi Park road, and one of the flowers in my garden.


That has to be the largest freestanding wisteria I have ever seen. Most around here are the size of the bush I photographed or among other trees.

KatyNora, sending hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Hello everyone, I do read along everyday and see how you are all doing. I send healing energy and light to all those who need it.
> 
> Paul ( my partner) and I have spent the last 3 weeks back and forth to the hospital visiting his mum. We hope this week that she will be moved back to our Cottage hospital.
> 
> ...


I am glad your MIL will be a bit closer for you to visit, hopefully soon. Good to hear from you!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Well, caught up for the moment. Need to get more done on the baby blanket. The baby was due last Saturday and still has not made an appearance---may be waiting for the blanket lol

All this garden talk has me dreaming of changes I would make if I could. We have boxwood hedges at the end of the house and I do not like them. I would love to tear them out and put in lilacs (my favorite) DH says the hedges are so established that taking them out would tear out the sidewalk with them. UGH!!! 
He, at least, has his veggie garden started. 

Off to get something constructive done.

EJ


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning everyone! I can sure tell it is allergy season! Sore throat this morning and stuffy nose. I'm sure I'm not the only one! I'm sending healing energy to all those that are feeling ill. I hope everyone has a good day/night!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> Well, caught up for the moment. Need to get more done on the baby blanket. The baby was due last Saturday and still has not made an appearance---may be waiting for the blanket lol
> 
> All this garden talk has me dreaming of changes I would make if I could. We have boxwood hedges at the end of the house and I do not like them. I would love to tear them out and put in lilacs (my favorite) DH says the hedges are so established that taking them out would tear out the sidewalk with them. UGH!!!
> He, at least, has his veggie garden started.
> ...


The photo does look lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I didn't get much catching up done yesterday, goodness 30 some pages to catch up on, but it will have to wait til later, have to run out for a bit, errands.
> Spider, I hope that your DH has great news from one or more of his interviews.
> Julie, lovely necklaces, I agree with Angora, the colors are perfect for you.
> Well, I'm off and running again, hopefully I'll be back in a couple hours. In the meantime, have a great day.


Thanks Kaye! they have been fun to make- and I have just found my box of miniature beads, for working on thread- bit more complex- can see that I need a few more books to get me started again- being old fashioned!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back from the spa. My friend Anne and I had a wonderful 2 days at Stobo Castle Health Spa, near Peebles in the Scottish Borders. I had an Indian Head massage and a pedicure, so both ends of me are sorted! :lol: Spent time in the pool, the hot tub (a first for us!) and ate far too much gorgeous food - full breakfast, 3 courses with coffee at both lunch and dinner, and managed a few wee G & T's too! Need to get back to my 'starving' days this week! :roll: I've managed to finish last week's KTP, but I'm just about to start on this week's. Hope all are well.
> Kate.


Glad you enjoyed your break- how did DH go on his walk?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you enjoyed your break- how did DH go on his walk?


He phoned a couple of hours ago to say that they had just finished. They're staying in Fort William tonight then getting the bus and a train home. I think they have all enjoyed it, but it was so wet most of the days that I'm sure they'll be glad to be finished too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> He phoned a couple of hours ago to say that they had just finished. They're staying in Fort William tonight then getting the bus and a train home. I think they have all enjoyed it, but it was so wet most of the days that I'm sure they'll be glad to be finished too!


well it is Scotland!!!!

Mind you it has been very wet here!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> well it is Scotland!!!!


Too true, especially over the last couple of years.  
I'm still catching up with this week's TP (with about 35 pages still to read :shock: ) but I had to share this picture of my little sailor!! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Too true, especially over the last couple of years.
> I'm still catching up with this week's TP (with about 35 pages still to read :shock: ) but I had to share this picture of my little sailor!! :lol:


He is such a darling!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Too true, especially over the last couple of years.
> I'm still catching up with this week's TP (with about 35 pages still to read :shock: ) but I had to share this picture of my little sailor!! :lol:


OMG! He is beautiful, what a heartbreaker love that smile, so happy  what a blessing :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

EJS said:


> Well, caught up for the moment. Need to get more done on the baby blanket. The baby was due last Saturday and still has not made an appearance---may be waiting for the blanket lol
> 
> All this garden talk has me dreaming of changes I would make if I could. We have boxwood hedges at the end of the house and I do not like them. I would love to tear them out and put in lilacs (my favorite) DH says the hedges are so established that taking them out would tear out the sidewalk with them. UGH!!!
> He, at least, has his veggie garden started.
> ...


Great eye candy, thank you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Too true, especially over the last couple of years.
> I'm still catching up with this week's TP (with about 35 pages still to read :shock: ) but I had to share this picture of my little sailor!! :lol:


He's growing so quickly...and is a real darliing!!
JuneK


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Too true, especially over the last couple of years.
> I'm still catching up with this week's TP (with about 35 pages still to read :shock: ) but I had to share this picture of my little sailor!! :lol:


Thank you, Kate. Luke's smile is guaranteed to brighten any day!!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't know if I'll ever get through all these posts but I'm doing my best. Katy, I pray for more comfort I'm glad you have your knitting.
Marianne That is the most spectacular wisteria I've ever seen!!! We have a little place in the woods and the former owner planted Wisteria a long time ago. It has since grown up and the Wisteria has gone crazy!! It was going to pull the house down! We've been doing our best to control it and I think we will train some of it to grow into the trees! Thanks for posting.
I pray for you all and hope things improve. nittergma


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB hi is so cute and what a happy smile. Made me smile.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

He is so darling!!! There'll be some teeth in the grin pretty soon!



KateB said:


> Too true, especially over the last couple of years.
> I'm still catching up with this week's TP (with about 35 pages still to read :shock: ) but I had to share this picture of my little sailor!! :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here in Georgia you see it winding its way into the trees all over the place.


I bet it looks gorgeous.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you healing energy sugarsugar - and the hope that the cortisone does the trick.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> I had my cortisone injection today in the foot. It was fine, didnt hardly hurt at all. Am supposed to rest it when i can for two days so the stuff can take hold, so no dancing this week. Just have to call doc in two weeks to let her know how it is. She was lovely.. checked out other joints.. fingers, wrists, ankles, knees, hips etc. I was impressed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pup lover - what is your dh taking in school.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Katynora prayers and hugs to you and your family.
> 
> Love everyone's flowers! I would like to try roses, love them just have to get DH to agree where to put another flower bed.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you silverowl - hopefully once mum is moved back to the cottage hospital we will see more of you. healing energy winging its way to mum.

sam



Silverowl said:


> Hello everyone, I do read along everyday and see how you are all doing. I send healing energy and light to all those who need it.
> 
> Paul ( my partner) and I have spent the last 3 weeks back and forth to the hospital visiting his mum. We hope this week that she will be moved back to our Cottage hospital.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what will you do with tim during the summer to keep his behavior nonannoying?

sam



jheiens said:


> Hello, everyone!!
> 
> I've been in a knitting funk for a couple of weeks--struggling with knitting socks. It's not as if I've not done them before. More likely 14 or 15 pairs done and some even worn to the point of needing darning. Either it's the yarn or I'm losing my mind and coordination from brain to hands.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome home kate - the spa sounds like a great place to go to to relax.

sam



KateB said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back from the spa. My friend Anne and I had a wonderful 2 days at Stobo Castle Health Spa, near Peebles in the Scottish Borders. I had an Indian Head massage and a pedicure, so both ends of me are sorted! :lol: Spent time in the pool, the hot tub (a first for us!) and ate far too much gorgeous food - full breakfast, 3 courses with coffee at both lunch and dinner, and managed a few wee G & T's too! Need to get back to my 'starving' days this week! :roll: I've managed to finish last week's KTP, but I'm just about to start on this week's. Hope all are well.
> Kate.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are beautiful - there are two lilac trees outside my window and they have begun to bloom and the odor just wafes through my house - lovely.

sam



EJS said:


> Well, caught up for the moment. Need to get more done on the baby blanket. The baby was due last Saturday and still has not made an appearance---may be waiting for the blanket lol
> 
> All this garden talk has me dreaming of changes I would make if I could. We have boxwood hedges at the end of the house and I do not like them. I would love to tear them out and put in lilacs (my favorite) DH says the hedges are so established that taking them out would tear out the sidewalk with them. UGH!!!
> He, at least, has his veggie garden started.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a cutie - he sure has grown.

sam



KateB said:


> Too true, especially over the last couple of years.
> I'm still catching up with this week's TP (with about 35 pages still to read :shock: ) but I had to share this picture of my little sailor!! :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i need to go mow a little - back later.

sam


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Too true, especially over the last couple of years.
> I'm still catching up with this week's TP (with about 35 pages still to read :shock: ) but I had to share this picture of my little sailor!! :lol:


Kate, Luke is just "beaming" I love this photo!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> Well, caught up for the moment. Need to get more done on the baby blanket. The baby was due last Saturday and still has not made an appearance---may be waiting for the blanket lol
> 
> All this garden talk has me dreaming of changes I would make if I could. We have boxwood hedges at the end of the house and I do not like them. I would love to tear them out and put in lilacs (my favorite) DH says the hedges are so established that taking them out would tear out the sidewalk with them. UGH!!!
> He, at least, has his veggie garden started.
> ...


I have always loved lilacs and I have always wanted them lined around the fence line, but Glenn doesn't want that many so I have positioned them around the yard instead and he has to mow around them. serves him right if he had let me do it the way I wanted he wouldn't have to.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> those are beautiful - there are two lilac trees outside my window and they have begun to bloom and the odor just wafes through my house - lovely.
> 
> sam


That must be so nice, to have that odor and the beautiful flowers out side your window. WOW would love that. :-D


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

EJS said:


> Got this shot of the wisteria.


The wisteria is stunning!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Too true, especially over the last couple of years.
> I'm still catching up with this week's TP (with about 35 pages still to read :shock: ) but I had to share this picture of my little sailor!! :lol:


He is getting so big and more handsome with every photo.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

lovely pictures Marianne - thanks for sharing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Marianne818 said:


> The wisteria tree on the highway is in bloom.. a rhododendron on the Unicoi Park road, and one of the flowers in my garden.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes I do - they sow their seed naturally in the Fall when the plants bloom out and I have found that if I plant them in the spring they really don't do very well until the next summer. The plants often start real early and freeze back, but the root system is stronger and the plants will come back the next year. I will look for a picture from last year.....


thewren said:


> you plant hollyhocks in the fall?
> 
> sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

There is a huge improvement and as soon as I can wrap my mind around it I intend to enjoy it!!! Thanks for all the love and support through the rough spots to you and everyone here. luv-AZ


thewren said:


> it certainly sounds like your husband's health problems are a thing of the past - it hasn't been that long the we were all worried for him and for you. so glad that everything seems to be on the upswing on the homefront.
> 
> sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Joy I'm so sorry Ladybug is having such a time. I have been thinking of you - luv-AZ


sassafras123 said:


> Silver owl, healing energy sent to your partner's mum.
> 
> Took Ladybug, our minpin, to vet yesterday. She has recently gone blind and was acting fearful and fragile. I have had two other dogs go blind and it didn't affect personality. Found out she is diabetic so will be giving her daily insulin.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

KateB said:


> Too true, especially over the last couple of years.
> I'm still catching up with this week's TP (with about 35 pages still to read :shock: ) but I had to share this picture of my little sailor!! :lol:


Lol love it! He is so adorable and his smile is infectious.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> pup lover - what is your dh taking in school.
> 
> sam


He is getting his nursing degree (RN )


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Kate - this picture is the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wait till my DH sees it - he always comments what a fine boy Luke is when I show him your photos.


KateB said:


> Too true, especially over the last couple of years.
> I'm still catching up with this week's TP (with about 35 pages still to read :shock: ) but I had to share this picture of my little sailor!! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Yes I do - they sow their seed naturally in the Fall when the plants bloom out and I have found that if I plant them in the spring they really don't do very well until the next summer. The plants often start real early and freeze back, but the root system is stronger and the plants will come back the next year. I will look for a picture from last year.....


hollyhocks have to be one of my all time favourites! ours start better with an autumn planting, too!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gwenniepooh....can never get enough of flowers! Yours are beautiful. thanks for sharing.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I really liked the southern coast.....you drive right up between the palm trees...a few steps away from the beach. Lovely.
> 
> I had never realized how mountainous the island is....on previous trips we had stayed in more settled areas closer to San Juan. I like being out of SJ much better!
> 
> Carol (IL)


That is a beautiful beach. I have a dear friend from Puerto Rico.[/quote]

It is a beautiful place to visit. You should go with your friend!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Evidently no one was too impressed with my snu gaffel, lucet but I failed to mention the fact that very fine cords could be made by this method for stringing beads in jewelry making--just an idea. You can take an old wooden salad fork, break off the middle tine and it would work
> ...


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good afternoon everyone, wish you were all here to have coffee or tea. Gray day, not raining but everyone says it could. 
Working on my ripple afghan. My friend asked if she could buy it to give to her boss who was just diagnosed with stage 4 cancer. So I will need to get it done by next weekend when I see her. It is not as long as I want it to be so will keep at it. Love all the pictures. We don't have any flowers blooming yet. Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KatyNora,
I like your feisty spirit. I'm sure it is a boone to your sister as well. I'm glad you are looking for the postives in the midst of a very difficult time. In a study that I worked on several years ago, we found that a positive attitude had a very real effect upon illness. Our hearts and prayers are with you and your sister, and the whole family.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> The wisteria tree on the highway is in bloom.. a rhododendron on the Unicoi Park road, and one of the flowers in my garden.


Holy moly! What beautiful pictures! That wisteria tree is fantastic! I never knew that wisteria was a tree.....I have always seen it as a hanging plant on pergolas and across proches. Your other close-up photos are also very captivating! If I could have another career, it would be as a nature photographer. I need to take some courses and such, but I just love these kinds of pictures! Very well done, Marianne! thanks!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Love the wedding pictures! Such a gorgeous place to get married. Just fits the lovely couple!
> 
> The reception (at the same Hacienda) was under a full moon. It was all so perfectly magical.
> Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Thanks, Sam. Tell your daughter that the time flies by....to relax and enjoy it. Too soon it is all over. For both of my kids' weddings....I want to do it all over again! I loved it! Bringing family and friends together and meeting a whole new crowd of family....always a good time!

I sure hope you find the stitch in one of your books. I am running out of ideas of how to figure this out.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> is the water really that blue?
> 
> sam


Actually...YES! The water is SO clear and SO blue! It really is gorgeous!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Yes I do - they sow their seed naturally in the Fall when the plants bloom out and I have found that if I plant them in the spring they really don't do very well until the next summer. The plants often start real early and freeze back, but the root system is stronger and the plants will come back the next year. I will look for a picture from last year.....


Lovely flowers, great eye candy, thanks for sharing. :-D


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Thank you, Darowil.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent - we need good nurses. finding a job should not be difficult.

sam

how much longer does he have?



Pup lover said:


> He is getting his nursing degree (RN )


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Yes I do - they sow their seed naturally in the Fall when the plants bloom out and I have found that if I plant them in the spring they really don't do very well until the next summer. The plants often start real early and freeze back, but the root system is stronger and the plants will come back the next year. I will look for a picture from last year.....


Beautiful flowers AZ! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i went out to mow - new battery - mower would not even turn over - charge the battery - mower starts - blades go - cut grass around the garden - started to rain - thought if it doesn't get any worse i can keep on going - made two complete rounds of the south yard - for some reason the blades are finicky and decide to stop for no good reason - rain continues - repeated efforts to start the blades are to no avail - rain continues - i park the mower in the barn - admonish it that the blades best work tomorrow - we cannot afford new mower. frustration sets in. came in and sat down and knit on the baby blanket. fell better - will continue with blanket and will check in here every little bit.

sam


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Happy happy baby! Always lifts one's spirits!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

It has taken me 2 days to get to the end of the Tea Party....whew! What fun. To all....hugs, best wishes, and prayers. I enjoyed all the sharing....I have really missed be at the table. thanks for all the welcomes. Our townhouse assn. is having a pot luck on Sunday after our Spring Cleaning party....I need to put my mind to thinking about what to fix. I'll check in later.
Carol (IL)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Love all these beautiful wingspans. :thumbup: 

PtofValerie - That wee dress is gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Yes I do - they sow their seed naturally in the Fall when the plants bloom out and I have found that if I plant them in the spring they really don't do very well until the next summer. The plants often start real early and freeze back, but the root system is stronger and the plants will come back the next year. I will look for a picture from last year.....


They're beautiful...love all the pictures of the wisteria and lilacs and, now, those beautiful hollyhocks!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> i went out to mow - new battery - mower would not even turn over - charge the battery - mower starts - blades go - cut grass around the garden - started to rain - thought if it doesn't get any worse i can keep on going - made two complete rounds of the south yard - for some reason the blades are finicky and decide to stop for no good reason - rain continues - repeated efforts to start the blades are to no avail - rain continues - i park the mower in the barn - admonish it that the blades best work tomorrow - we cannot afford new mower. frustration sets in. came in and sat down and knit on the baby blanket. fell better - will continue with blanket and will check in here every little bit.
> 
> sam


Sounds very frustrating!! Sort of like getting in the car to go somewhere and the darn thing won't start. At least, you only had to go back to your house and leave the frustrating mower in the barn!!
Hope you and Gary can figure out what's wrong with it. 
Our rain has returned...third night in a row, we've had rain.
Oh, well, it's not snow and the weather is warm!
JuneK


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My second attempt at making a necklace, with the beads I bought while I was in Glasgow, Scotland in 2011- the idea is that I will end up with three necklaces that can be worn together or separately. The shorter one was my first attempt


Lovely, Julie! Especially like the smaller one. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Too true, especially over the last couple of years.
> I'm still catching up with this week's TP (with about 35 pages still to read :shock: ) but I had to share this picture of my little sailor!! :lol:


He is SOOO cute! Glad you had a good time away.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Yes I do - they sow their seed naturally in the Fall when the plants bloom out and I have found that if I plant them in the spring they really don't do very well until the next summer. The plants often start real early and freeze back, but the root system is stronger and the plants will come back the next year. I will look for a picture from last year.....


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

wow that wisteria is breathtaking, mine is full of bud this year can't wait to see it out. lyn x



Marianne818 said:


> The wisteria tree on the highway is in bloom.. a rhododendron on the Unicoi Park road, and one of the flowers in my garden.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> i went out to mow - new battery - mower would not even turn over - charge the battery - mower starts - blades go - cut grass around the garden - started to rain - thought if it doesn't get any worse i can keep on going - made two complete rounds of the south yard - for some reason the blades are finicky and decide to stop for no good reason - rain continues - repeated efforts to start the blades are to no avail - rain continues - i park the mower in the barn - admonish it that the blades best work tomorrow - we cannot afford new mower. frustration sets in. came in and sat down and knit on the baby blanket. fell better - will continue with blanket and will check in here every little bit.
> 
> sam


Tomorrow is a new day, hope it starts, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i went out to mow - new battery - mower would not even turn over - charge the battery - mower starts - blades go - cut grass around the garden - started to rain - thought if it doesn't get any worse i can keep on going - made two complete rounds of the south yard - for some reason the blades are finicky and decide to stop for no good reason - rain continues - repeated efforts to start the blades are to no avail - rain continues - i park the mower in the barn - admonish it that the blades best work tomorrow - we cannot afford new mower. frustration sets in. came in and sat down and knit on the baby blanket. fell better - will continue with blanket and will check in here every little bit.
> 
> sam


I hope the mower does the right thing by you tomorrow. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Good morning everyone. Thought i would add a photo of flowers too .... Its a Marge Miller Camellia in a hanging basket. I have had it only 2 years and very happy with it.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Sandy said:


> I have always loved lilacs and I have always wanted them lined around the fence line, but Glenn doesn't want that many so I have positioned them around the yard instead and he has to mow around them. serves him right if he had let me do it the way I wanted he wouldn't have to.


I love lilacs too. When we bought our house the former (original owner) showed me her mother's lilac bush which she had moved to the yard. I promised I would try to keep it going, and I have. I stay in touch with her so she knows it is still here. I also planted another lilac a few years ago and was about to give up on it but suddenly this year it seemed to take hold and blossom. Patience was needed, I guess. Seems to me I've heard about a lilac festival in upstate New York (Rochester? Not sure). Would love to visit there---it would be fun to see many shades and varieties.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Forgot to say I have enjoyed all the beautiful flower and landscape photos. And the wonderful knitted projects, of course. Prayers for those facing illness and other challenges.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

EJS said:


> ......Our trip brought my little family together for the first time in 12 years. I got to meet my DIL and 2 GS for the first time. It was hard when we had to say goodbye.
> I got one picture of the kids and grandkids together...well minus one GS because he was too sad (his words as a 4yr old)
> But I was able to get a good picture of the two 4yr olds that is just precious.
> I will add photos shortly.


Lovely photos.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good morning everyone. Thought i would add a photo of flowers too .... Its a Marge Miller Camellia in a hanging basket. I have had it only 2 years and very happy with it.


Beautiful plant!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful PurpleFi. 
This didn't quote for some reason, it's on the picture of you wearing the shawl though.  :?:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> As I was reading up, a saying came to mind: "A problem shared is a problem halved; a joy shared is a joy doubled." I agree!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I've got a few pages caught up, several to go, but I'm working on it, 
Think I'll put another episode of Rosemary and Thyme on netflix to listen to while I read some more.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Too true, especially over the last couple of years.
> I'm still catching up with this week's TP (with about 35 pages still to read :shock: ) but I had to share this picture of my little sailor!! :lol:


Oh Kate, what a happy little Sailor! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That's one for framing and putting up somewhere prominent.

Hi everyone. Had a wonderful day today even though I didn't fall asleep till 6:30 am. Managed to wake up around 10:30 and just had a tiny nap. Knitting another Traveling Vine facecloth and it is in pink Pima cotton, which is much thinner and softer than the Peaches & Creme. Quite soft too. So luxurious to have such a beautiful pattern and should make a nice little gift. It's cool and was windy but has died down now. Will try and catch up on all the pictures, etc. Hope you are all well.

Pup Lover, that is so fantastic that DH is in school for becoming an RN. We will always need nurses. Not an easy job but quite an important one. How long does he have till he finishes?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Here are my bleeding hearts and lentil rose which is late this year. I think the hot dry summer last year and dry winter really threw it off its schedule.


Just gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Hello, all--sending healing/good thoughts to all. I've got errands this morning and then who knows! Need to see the eye doc (routine checkup) this week.
> 
> In honor of the birthdays this week, here's a fun thing a friend sent me:
> 
> ...


That was hysterical. Not your errands. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> What gorgeous flowers! Love Bleeding hearts...I don't see them very often.
> Greetings to all.....it has been AGES (months & months) since I have been to the tea party. Wedding plans really take up a lot of time. And we did it all long distance! We had the wedding in Puerto Rico...in the mountains..SO breathtaking. A very beautiful island! Was lots of fun having friends and family around. Most of us stayed a week-plus, so we had lots of activities. It morphed into a vacation for most of us. A time to treasure. Carol (IL)


Lovely wedding pictures - they all look so happy! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lovely, Julie! Especially like the smaller one. :thumbup:


That was my first attempt- the workmanship on the longer one is a bit better! (although it is a lot simpler)


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh, Kate, the new avatar pic of Luke is too cute!! Love it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good morning everyone. Thought i would add a photo of flowers too .... Its a Marge Miller Camellia in a hanging basket. I have had it only 2 years and very happy with it.


And very pretty it is- how often do you need to water it?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Folks seem to be posting flowers so here are my latest irises, roses, hydrangea, lily about to bloom. The rest of the yard and flower beds look horrible; weeds up to your rear! Maybe it will get mowed this weekend coming up.


These are lovely flowers and plants, Gwennie. Your garden is so much further on than ours, I don't think the hydrangeas are even budding yet.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

EJS said:


> Got this shot of the wisteria.


Gorgeous colours! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> Well, caught up for the moment. Need to get more done on the baby blanket. The baby was due last Saturday and still has not made an appearance---may be waiting for the blanket lol
> 
> EJ


Maybe the babies waiting for the blanket


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne...That wisteria tree is the most beautiful I have ever seen. Would love to see that often and I can just imagine the feeling of being so near its beauty. Hope you are all better. Now if we could just keep you healthy and stress free.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Hi, all. I'm back. Well, actually I've been here all along but haven't posted for something over three weeks, largely because I've been "in the hole," as we call it hereabouts. Nasty thing, depression. My family have been having trouble adjusting to the reality that my kid sister (8 years younger) is now in home hospice care, after a three-year fight against uterine cancer. She and the doctors were able to beat it into submission for a time, which was good as she got to see her daughter graduate from college and son from high school, and she managed to get her book published (e-book, but still working on a possible paper version too). I'm grateful that DD was home from NYC for spring break and got to visit her favorite aunt (shhhh! don't tell my other sisters). And I'm grateful that sis has such a fantastic network of friends and family to help out with meals and housekeeping and a thousand different errands, so she can spend her time with her DH and kids. The cancer is quite aggressive and has spread throughout her abdomen and into the liver, in spite of which she has already outlasted the doctor's initial estimate of "a couple of weeks." Cancer doesn't get to "win" this one!! She'll be the one to decide when it's time to say good-bye. So there!!!
> 
> As you can imagine, I've been pretty downcast, but I've been reminded that I have some pretty good friends too, here at home and in our virtual home. I've been following most of the KTP doings and am sad to see that other families are going through similar times. SouthernGal, Marianne, Angora, I share your recent sorrows and send my love. But I've also found heartening news here: weddings and proms, beautiful music and pictures, young Ben's improvement and this group's support for those with health issues, not to mention the weekly shenanigans of the Georgia KTP Society and Pre-Knitapalooza Association.
> 
> The weather here has brightened considerably, which helps of course, and I'm finding great peace in knitting. The soft yarn I'm using for a traveling vine scarf is very comforting. I know that probably doesn't make much sense to most folks, but I'm pretty sure this group understands. I'll try to keep up with KTP and chime in once in a while and, of course, I'll let you know when there's further family news. For now, thanks to you all for being here and letting me vent. Love y'all.


Such sad news about your sister, it's no wonder that you've been depressed. A worrying time for you all. Take care of yourself. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Too true, especially over the last couple of years.
> I'm still catching up with this week's TP (with about 35 pages still to read :shock: ) but I had to share this picture of my little sailor!! :lol:


delighful as always


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> The wisteria tree on the highway is in bloom.. a rhododendron on the Unicoi Park road, and one of the flowers in my garden.


Wow, what a beautiful tree! I've never seen anything like it before. :thumbup:

Edit - Just read further on and realised that it's not really a tree, but it's still gorgeous!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

AZ Sticks said:


> Yes I do - they sow their seed naturally in the Fall when the plants bloom out and I have found that if I plant them in the spring they really don't do very well until the next summer. The plants often start real early and freeze back, but the root system is stronger and the plants will come back the next year. I will look for a picture from last year.....


Beautiful flowers.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Finally caught up! :shock: Thanks for all your lovely comments about Luke's sailor-hat picture. I think he has the most gorgeous smile, but then I'm allowed to be a little biased! :lol: Now I need to sleep as it's almost 1am here. Night night all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well now to get ready and head out for the KP catch up. Well once DH gets home with the car that is. Didn't actually tell him I was leaving soon after 9.30 so who nows when he will return. But as he should be driving no point ringing him. Might try Maryanne if he doesn't get home. They have been to mission brekky at Uni and so she may know if he has left yet. Think I might do a workshop morning- take my TV and BSJ with me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

doogie said:


> Hello all! Well, as promised I'm checking in. School is marching along at a grueling pace. Spending most of my days in the Dark room printing photographs by hand. Here is my latest excercise in frustration. Oh yeah. 100% manually produced by the way. Photoshop is a cuss word in my book.
> 
> This is about 100 miles from where I live. This photograph took 6 hours in the darkroom. The film I used produces an older grainy Wet plate look on 35mm film without the glass plate negatives used in Large format photography. I slowed the shutter speed down to 1/30th to produce the salt flow effect with the waterfall.
> 
> It is titled "Darkflow over the Palouse"


Totally cool!! I just love the way you can change the effects of a picture, can't wait to see what you do next. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Good morning everyone. Thought i would add a photo of flowers too .... Its a Marge Miller Camellia in a hanging basket. I have had it only 2 years and very happy with it.


Beautiful love the color.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You're welcome Patches!


Patches39 said:


> Lovely flowers, great eye candy, thanks for sharing. :-D


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

KateB said:


> Beautiful flowers AZ! :thumbup:


Thanks Kate!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

jknappva said:


> They're beautiful...love all the pictures of the wisteria and lilacs and, now, those beautiful hollyhocks!
> JuneK


Thanks June!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good morning everyone. Thought i would add a photo of flowers too .... Its a Marge Miller Camellia in a hanging basket. I have had it only 2 years and very happy with it.


Lovely!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

those are lovely. What kind of bush is it?



EJS said:


> Well, caught up for the moment. Need to get more done on the baby blanket. The baby was due last Saturday and still has not made an appearance---may be waiting for the blanket lol
> 
> All this garden talk has me dreaming of changes I would make if I could. We have boxwood hedges at the end of the house and I do not like them. I would love to tear them out and put in lilacs (my favorite) DH says the hedges are so established that taking them out would tear out the sidewalk with them. UGH!!!
> He, at least, has his veggie garden started.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

EJS said:


> Beautiful flowers.


Thanks!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KateB said:


> Too true, especially over the last couple of years.
> I'm still catching up with this week's TP (with about 35 pages still to read :shock: ) but I had to share this picture of my little sailor!! :lol:


Oh my goodness Luke is so precious. His smile and the sailor hat just made me instantly smile back. What a joy he is to all of us!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KateB said:


> Too true, especially over the last couple of years.
> I'm still catching up with this week's TP (with about 35 pages still to read :shock: ) but I had to share this picture of my little sailor!! :lol:


Oh my goodness Luke is so precious. His smile and the sailor hat just made me instantly smile back. What a joy he is to all of us!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Yes I do - they sow their seed naturally in the Fall when the plants bloom out and I have found that if I plant them in the spring they really don't do very well until the next summer. The plants often start real early and freeze back, but the root system is stronger and the plants will come back the next year. I will look for a picture from last year.....


Sandy those are gorgeous. How I would love those in my yard.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> It is a beautiful place to visit. You should go with your friend!


I wish I could however she is a new mother and she and her DH have other priorities. Maybe someday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Holy moly! What beautiful pictures! That wisteria tree is fantastic! I never knew that wisteria was a tree.....I have always seen it as a hanging plant on pergolas and across proches. Your other close-up photos are also very captivating! If I could have another career, it would be as a nature photographer. I need to take some courses and such, but I just love these kinds of pictures! Very well done, Marianne! thanks!
> Carol (IL)


Carol the wisteria is a vine. The one that Marianne posted has been trained to grow up the dead tree. Isn't it fantastic. It does make it look like a wisteria tree.

Hope to hear from you about the Knit-a-Palooza. Gwen


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> i went out to mow - new battery - mower would not even turn over - charge the battery - mower starts - blades go - cut grass around the garden - started to rain - thought if it doesn't get any worse i can keep on going - made two complete rounds of the south yard - for some reason the blades are finicky and decide to stop for no good reason - rain continues - repeated efforts to start the blades are to no avail - rain continues - i park the mower in the barn - admonish it that the blades best work tomorrow - we cannot afford new mower. frustration sets in. came in and sat down and knit on the baby blanket. fell better - will continue with blanket and will check in here every little bit.
> 
> sam


Just go get a couple of goats Sam....they do a wonderful job! LOL


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> those are lovely. What kind of bush is it?


lilacs


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good morning everyone. Thought i would add a photo of flowers too .... Its a Marge Miller Camellia in a hanging basket. I have had it only 2 years and very happy with it.


That is very pretty. I need to replace my hanging baskets out on our deck. Of course I need to replace lots of things. LOL Little bit at a time.....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KateB said:


> These are lovely flowers and plants, Gwennie. Your garden is so much further on than ours, I don't think the hydrangeas are even budding yet.


I noticed today ours is loaded with buds. So far the ones blooming are smaller than previous years but it is early yet and still cool in the mornings.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

EJS said:


> lilacs


I don't believe I've ever seen lilacs before. If I have I didn't know it. I can only imagine how fragrant they must be.

Today was such a fun day. Marianne, Cindi, Kathy, and Sue were all here in the Hen's Nest. Non stop talking and laughing. For lunch we made the taco ring recipe from KTP using the Pillsbury seamless dough which is like the crescent rolls but in just one big rectangle. The ground beef was seasoned with the homemade taco seasoning from KTP and provided by Sue. Kathy made some fabulous fresh salsa and also cucumbers in a white raspberry vinegar. Sue also brought a delicious chocolate chip bundt cake. I made pinto beans with diced tomatoes in the crock pot and a pan of cornbread. Marianne brought patterns to share as well as Kathy. We tried skyping Julile (Lurker 2) but were only able to connect for a few minutes. the call kept getting disconnected and wouldn't connect again which was a disappointment. All and all it was a wonderful day. We all forgot to take pictures...sorry. I will post a picture of the craft room (now named the Hen's Nest) which I spent the last two days rearranging. I added another big table and 3 more chairs (one you can't see). You also can't see the shelves along one of the walls since I'm in the doorway looking in. Also began organizing my stash. If you even think I'm might buy any more yarn PLEASE scold me. It is at the point of ridiculousness. Now that said...it does NOT include when we visit the yarn store in Defiance, OH in July! LOL


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> excellent - we need good nurses. finding a job should not be difficult.
> 
> sam
> 
> how much longer does he have?


That is his hope, to get out of factory work and do something he enjoys and finds interesting. He will graduate May 2014. He would really like to eventually work with veterans at one of the hospitals which would require a move but probably not until our parents dont need us would we move.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Had another busy day, a friend of moms from Vegas came to visit. She spent the first 3 hours at my house as moms last yoga class at the old place was tonight then we met her and other friends for supper. I went around the yard and checked the phlox i planted yesterday and an hour or two later i found a tick on my thigh! Scared the begeezers out of me! I have never seen a tick before let alone had one on me. I dont do bugs or anything creepy crawly. Im a screamer and someone else has to kill whatever. I did get it off and made sure i got its head also (shivers just talking about it). Anywho DH is off to work and I am off to read and sleep. 

Kate love love love Luke with sunglasses!- so cool

Julie, did you get to talk,with Fale? I sincerely hope that you were able to connect with each other.

Prayers and hugs for everyone!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Spider said:


> Al those at Gwen's. behave yourself!! Keep sending pictures of the flowers and trees they are so relaxing. Peace today to all that need it. Keep my husband in your thoughts he is interviewing as I type and for the next few days he has interviews lined up. Thank you for your help.


Prayers for your husband's success in the interviews. Hopefully they will see what a wonderful asset he will be to them.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just go get a couple of goats Sam....they do a wonderful job! LOL


 :shock: LOL LOL


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have had a busy, frustrating few days and have not been around the Tea party very much. I now realize I missed two birthdays Jmai is one and I can't find the other. Soooo -I apologize.

I wish you both a belated birthday and hope you both have a wonderful year. Designer1233 (Shirley)


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Sure I guess. The scan wasn't the best, but aside from that. Well, It can be improved upon. Just a 1st year student. So I am sure I will get much much better.



NanaCaren said:


> Love it, very well done. How I miss the time in the darkroom. My daughter spends hours in there playing with her photos. Would you mind if I share this photo with a couple of my photography friends?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Been a good day, thanks to KTP, I laugh and the flowers were awesome. Took me to a nice place in my mind. 
Kate Luke in sunglasses is priceless.

Sam hope mower works tomorrow, 

Gwen so glad you had fun, sorry no pictures

Pray you all have a great tomorrow, filled with blessings of joy, peace healing and lace with love. Night all


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yeh - she knows what she's doing and I just mess about :thumbup:


I would never have the courage to try the Surprise jacket. you are awesome!

Hey everyone she is going to teach a basic beading class in January and then we will be holding an advanced one after that. so watch for purple fi - after seeing her wingspan I think we picked a winner!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Had another busy day, a friend of moms from Vegas came to visit. She spent the first 3 hours at my house as moms last yoga class at the old place was tonight then we met her and other friends for supper. I went around the yard and checked the phlox i planted yesterday and an hour or two later i found a tick on my thigh! Scared the begeezers out of me! I have never seen a tick before let alone had one on me. I dont do bugs or anything creepy crawly. Im a screamer and someone else has to kill whatever. I did get it off and made sure i got its head also (shivers just talking about it). Anywho DH is off to work and I am off to read and sleep.
> 
> Kate love love love Luke with sunglasses!- so cool
> 
> ...


I actually got to speak with him last night- but am having difficulty persuading Lupe that I would rather like some time with my husband. 
How have you been keeping? Is this an 'on' week or 'off' week for chemo?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Gwen - I'll send you seeds - they should grow great where you live. luv- AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> Sandy those are gorgeous. How I would love those in my yard.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks like a fun place - I'm so happy for you guys -


Gweniepooh said:


> I don't believe I've ever seen lilacs before. If I have I didn't know it. I can only imagine how fragrant they must be.
> 
> Today was such a fun day. Marianne, Cindi, Kathy, and Sue were all here in the Hen's Nest. Non stop talking and laughing. For lunch we made the taco ring recipe from KTP using the Pillsbury seamless dough which is like the crescent rolls but in just one big rectangle. The ground beef was seasoned with the homemade taco seasoning from KTP and provided by Sue. Kathy made some fabulous fresh salsa and also cucumbers in a white raspberry vinegar. Sue also brought a delicious chocolate chip bundt cake. I made pinto beans with diced tomatoes in the crock pot and a pan of cornbread. Marianne brought patterns to share as well as Kathy. We tried skyping Julile (Lurker 2) but were only able to connect for a few minutes. the call kept getting disconnected and wouldn't connect again which was a disappointment. All and all it was a wonderful day. We all forgot to take pictures...sorry. I will post a picture of the craft room (now named the Hen's Nest) which I spent the last two days rearranging. I added another big table and 3 more chairs (one you can't see). You also can't see the shelves along one of the walls since I'm in the doorway looking in. Also began organizing my stash. If you even think I'm might buy any more yarn PLEASE scold me. It is at the point of ridiculousness. Now that said...it does NOT include when we visit the yarn store in Defiance, OH in July! LOL


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've got a few pages caught up, several to go, but I'm working on it,
> Think I'll put another episode of Rosemary and Thyme on netflix to listen to while I read some more.


Isn't that a great show! Watched it on Netflix and loved it.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

So precious!

Pontuf



KateB said:


> Too true, especially over the last couple of years.
> I'm still catching up with this week's TP (with about 35 pages still to read :shock: ) but I had to share this picture of my little sailor!! :lol:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh I am so jealous of all your beautiful wisteria, lilacs, hollyhocks, hydragena, roses.......I can't grow any of these lovely plants here where I live and these are all my favorite flowering plants , the plants of my childhood, from my Mother's gardens....thank you for posting your lovely plants and trees. You all have such beautiful yards! 

XO


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sun block is a must have here. Sometimes the grandsons think less is better. Usually ends in a not so pleasant night. They played in the pool nearly all day and were a bit tender that evening while watching Motogp.


Great pic!!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen , envious of your space. Can anyone tell me can I prune my lilac bush now or do I wait until fall. I was told one they are kinda touchy.
Another beautiful thread quilt. Love all the flowers. Love the ideas of the goats. Good night all.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Gwen I love your Hen's nest! I want one just like yours! So organized and comfy! What a fabulous day u all had and great food too! I want to move to Georgia! Sounds like you all had a day to remember. Too bad that Skype wasn't working well but a least you got to talk and seeJulie for a few minutes. Hi Julie! Gwen I like your suggestion that Sam get some goats! Great idea! Sorry you had such a frustrating day Sam. Time to sit and knit and doze off.

Oh gee Another adorable picture of Luke. This little boy cannot take a bad picture! He constantly smiles. Such a happy life he has.

Gwen how far Is


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Here are my bleeding hearts and lentil rose which is late this year. I think the hot dry summer last year and dry winter really threw it off its schedule.


Very pretty. So ready to play in the dirt.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Gwen how far does Marianne live from you?

Rookie, a pedicure and massage with your daughter sounds like a perfect day!

Hi silverowl! We miss you but glad u have been lurking and keeping up. Hope Paul's Mother is much better.

Hi Shirley ! XO

Everyone stay happy , stay healthy, relax, don't worry, do something you enjoy, get some sleep, call a friend, breathe in those fragrant lilacs, have a piece of chocolate, Smile, remember a fond memory, don't worry if you are behind in KTP....friday is just around the corner, give your pet some ear scratches, your husband a kiss and no housework tomorrow.

XO


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here in Georgia you see it winding its way into the trees all over the place.


Wisteria starts out as a vine but turns to sturdy wood as it ages and it twists around any structure. I was told not to plant mine near the brick house or it would damage the brick..that is how strong it is once it turns to wood. I planted mine over a metal archway. It reaches all the time for things to cling too..it will travel along the ground and get into my air conditioning unit, then I have to cut it out and it had runnered over the ground. Just trimmed it again on the weekend and yes..it found the a/c unit again!

June


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Spider said:


> Gwen , envious of your space. Can anyone tell me can I prune my lilac bush now or do I wait until fall. I was told one they are kinda touchy.
> Another beautiful thread quilt. Love all the flowers. Love the ideas of the goats. Good night all.


Spider, my best advice is to wait until after they have bloomed (just after, don't wait more than a week) and then prune no more than 1/3 (of the total) back to about 8" to 10" if you need to do that much. Next year prune back a different 1/3 of the total just as you did this year. After the 3rd blooming season, prune the last 1/3 no more than 1 week following the blooms.

If you wait until Fall to prune, you'll lose the next year's blossoms because the plants will set their buds shortly after the blooming season.

This is how the process was explained to me by my late neighbor, Paul Stark, of Stark Brothers' Nursery.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

This place amazes me! Not only do we have excellent knitters and crocheters, but all of the plant knowledge! Impressive!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Good morning, good afternoon, good evening or nity nite to all of you KP TP's out there. Haven't been commenting too often but I'm still here in the back ground. Love all your photos of grand kids, flowers in your back yard and friends visiting friends. Kathy is making her rounds! Wish I had been available when you were here in Minnesota. But life goes on.
> 
> Evidently no one was too impressed with my snu gaffel, lucet but I failed to mention the fact that very fine cords could be made by this method for stringing beads in jewelry making--just an idea. You can take an old wooden salad fork, break off the middle tine and it would work.
> 
> Oh, I am, I want one, seems like it would be so much easier than knitting an i cord.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Isn't that a great show! Watched it on Netflix and loved it.


I really like it, it's a good watch. 
I'm reading backwards at this point, as we seem to be adding pages in multiples at this point. lol
Well off to bed, have to be up by 5am, so better get some sleep. see you all sometime tomorrow night unless I can get KP to come up on my phone. 
Sweet dreams all!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well back from Altheas- 6 this time highest number we ahcve had. HAd a great time. The sausage rolls from Sugarsugar (well the recipe) a great hit here last night and at Altheas today. Althea is off to the UK for a few weeks in about 10 days and returns just in time for our next catchup. Stayed chatting to ALthea after the others left and have only been home a short while.
About to switch of hte computer and do some of the Tree of Life Blanket, had been going along nicely until I realsied that some sections were the wrong way so now to begin the pattern part again making sure I manage to get it right this time!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

It's Liberation Day in guernsey. Thought you might like this if you haven't heard about it before - free hugs!
http://www.guernseyliberationday.com/articles/?articleid=111
Will I hope, have more time with you all next TP. Meanwhile thanks for all the lovely pics of gorgeous babies, accomplished projects wonderful flowers and inspiring views. Good wishes to all especially those who are in poor health or suffering loss of dear ones. Lin


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And very pretty it is- how often do you need to water it?


about twice a week just now. In the summer i had to move it further away from the sun and gave it water every couple of days.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't believe I've ever seen lilacs before. If I have I didn't know it. I can only imagine how fragrant they must be.
> 
> Today was such a fun day. Marianne, Cindi, Kathy, and Sue were all here in the Hen's Nest. Non stop talking and laughing. For lunch we made the taco ring recipe from KTP using the Pillsbury seamless dough which is like the crescent rolls but in just one big rectangle. The ground beef was seasoned with the homemade taco seasoning from KTP and provided by Sue. Kathy made some fabulous fresh salsa and also cucumbers in a white raspberry vinegar. Sue also brought a delicious chocolate chip bundt cake. I made pinto beans with diced tomatoes in the crock pot and a pan of cornbread. Marianne brought patterns to share as well as Kathy. We tried skyping Julile (Lurker 2) but were only able to connect for a few minutes. the call kept getting disconnected and wouldn't connect again which was a disappointment. All and all it was a wonderful day. We all forgot to take pictures...sorry. I will post a picture of the craft room (now named the Hen's Nest) which I spent the last two days rearranging. I added another big table and 3 more chairs (one you can't see). You also can't see the shelves along one of the walls since I'm in the doorway looking in. Also began organizing my stash. If you even think I'm might buy any more yarn PLEASE scold me. It is at the point of ridiculousness. Now that said...it does NOT include when we visit the yarn store in Defiance, OH in July! LOL


Your hen's nest looks great. What a wonderful time you all had. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Had another busy day, a friend of moms from Vegas came to visit. She spent the first 3 hours at my house as moms last yoga class at the old place was tonight then we met her and other friends for supper. I went around the yard and checked the phlox i planted yesterday and an hour or two later i found a tick on my thigh! Scared the begeezers out of me! I have never seen a tick before let alone had one on me. I dont do bugs or anything creepy crawly. Im a screamer and someone else has to kill whatever. I did get it off and made sure i got its head also (shivers just talking about it). Anywho DH is off to work and I am off to read and sleep.
> 
> Kate love love love Luke with sunglasses!- so cool
> 
> ...


Good for you to cope with getting the tick off your leg! I reckon i would have had the same reaction. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well back from Altheas- 6 this time highest number we ahcve had. HAd a great time. The sausage rolls from Sugarsugar (well the recipe) a great hit here last night and at Altheas today. Althea is off to the UK for a few weeks in about 10 days and returns just in time for our next catchup. Stayed chatting to ALthea after the others left and have only been home a short while.
> About to switch of hte computer and do some of the Tree of Life Blanket, had been going along nicely until I realsied that some sections were the wrong way so now to begin the pattern part again making sure I manage to get it right this time!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> It's Liberation Day in guernsey. Thought you might like this if you haven't heard about it before - free hugs!
> http://www.guernseyliberationday.com/articles/?articleid=111
> Will I hope, have more time with you all next TP. Meanwhile thanks for all the lovely pics of gorgeous babies, accomplished projects wonderful flowers and inspiring views. Good wishes to all especially those who are in poor health or suffering loss of dear ones. Lin


Interesting, and it started in Sydney! I never knew that. (((hugs)))


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Caught up again. I cant believe tomorrow is Friday. Good grief!!
What a beautiful sunny day today. 25c. Have watered all the garden beds and pots and tidied up a bit outside today. Very quiet here just now. Back later.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Everyone stay happy , stay healthy, relax, don't worry, do something you enjoy, get some sleep, call a friend, breathe in those fragrant lilacs, have a piece of chocolate, Smile, remember a fond memory, don't worry if you are behind in KTP....friday is just around the corner, give your pet some ear scratches, your husband a kiss and no housework tomorrow.
> 
> XO


Ditto... Well said. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

doogie said:


> Sure I guess. The scan wasn't the best, but aside from that. Well, It can be improved upon. Just a 1st year student. So I am sure I will get much much better.


Thank you for your permission to share. The daughter is a first year student as well, she is having a lot of fun and finding out she likes the darkroom better than the computer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well so much for being offline for up to 20 business days! We have our upgraded internet up and running with no stoppage of our internet at all- unless it was while I was out todayl. Just need to sort out the new modem (for VOIP) and our new number. But been easy so far. In fact the only reason I even knew was that Vicky had tried ringing me on our old number and couldn't get through and at the same time an SMS to say it was going. Checked when I got back and sure enough it has changed.
Rang them and picking up the new modem tomorrow as a part of walk. So seems that things going well. Did tell him that I was impressesd with it having been so easy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> It's Liberation Day in guernsey. Thought you might like this if you haven't heard about it before - free hugs!
> http://www.guernseyliberationday.com/articles/?articleid=111
> Will I hope, have more time with you all next TP. Meanwhile thanks for all the lovely pics of gorgeous babies, accomplished projects wonderful flowers and inspiring views. Good wishes to all especially those who are in poor health or suffering loss of dear ones. Lin


HAdn't heard about the Free Hugs Day- even it did begin in Sydney.
Libertion Day looks like a big event on the Guernsey calander. After reading the book recently I have more idea of the significance of than I would have. Hope you can get back tomorrow.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Spider said:


> Al those at Gwen's. behave yourself!! Keep sending pictures of the flowers and trees they are so relaxing. Peace today to all that need it. Keep my husband in your thoughts he is interviewing as I type and for the next few days he has interviews lined up. Thank you for your help.


Extra special positive thoughts winging your way, take care, not easy I know.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Silver owl, healing energy sent to your partner's mum.
> 
> Took Ladybug, our minpin, to vet yesterday. She has recently gone blind and was acting fearful and fragile. I have had two other dogs go blind and it didn't affect personality. Found out she is diabetic so will be giving her daily insulin.


Take heart, my beloved Claire, blue roan cocker, was diagnosed diabetic and she lived for many years after. I injected her twice daily and as she did not like the ordinary syringe we had an epi pen for her. We did have a bit of research to do to find out how much insulin to give with the pen as it was a different kind of insulin to what the vet gave by ordinary injection. I got a prescription which was dispensed at my local pharmacy so I did not have to travel into town which was great. It did cause a bit of amusement if a locum was on though as their computer records showed that they had Dog Claire on their files which made them think there was an error, either that or their eyes were playing tricks on them - lol


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back from the spa. My friend Anne and I had a wonderful 2 days at Stobo Castle Health Spa, near Peebles in the Scottish Borders. I had an Indian Head massage and a pedicure, so both ends of me are sorted! :lol: Spent time in the pool, the hot tub (a first for us!) and ate far too much gorgeous food - full breakfast, 3 courses with coffee at both lunch and dinner, and managed a few wee G & T's too! Need to get back to my 'starving' days this week! :roll: I've managed to finish last week's KTP, but I'm just about to start on this week's. Hope all are well.
> Kate.


I am glad you enjoyed your trip, the Indian Head massage is lovely ! I have often wondered what Stobo Castle would be like. I am going down to Chester next month to a spa where I will meet up with my younger sister and another two friends. I will fly to Bradford beforehand to visit the family there and then my sister will drive us to Chester. Soo looking forward to it.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi guys, wow, some great pics shown here, have to comment:
Kate, honestly does luke ever have a bad day, he is just the most cheeriest baby i have seen in a while. still a looker that one.
i loved the pic marianne of the wisteria trained like a tree. my gran always had one, alway, always was out there every day cutting it back cause it moved quickly. where ever it touches the ground it takes root. i never wanted one here, cause i never could figure out a place i put one and ddn't want to hasle of keeping it in check. be careful of planting one to go up in your trees, because it "can" choke a tree if it gets a good enough hold, i know it tempting to let it go into a tree, because of how stunning it looks wondering up and around in it. 
Gwenniepooh, i am so envious of your hens nest. you certainly hve it arranged for friends to come visit and have a crafting good time.
jules, i so hate that you have to struggle to have your phone visits with fale, i have never heard of anyone going through all you have, the anxiety must be overwhelming at times. it still seems they are manipulating how much time you have with fale. i just worry for you.
KatyNora i know your pain, its a sad thing to see a loved one waste away. the only thing i can say is just enjoy and have as much sister time as you can fit in. in most cases i say if your gonna go make it quickly so no one has to suffer, but on the other hand and i saw it first hand, there is time for some much needed closure, maybe things need to be said, i know with jade, it was a time for the girls to have some time to forgive their mother for the things that wnt on in their childhood that made their youth so different from other kids. time to forgive and to be able to move past and really connect. we all had our time, she was a tough cookie to crack and get to really know.i continue to pray for your family, its just so hard and not much anyone can do for you or say to you, it just is what it is. love you.
don't know what i am going to do today, finish cleaning at church for one, i wet mopped there yesterday, i try to do some every day or so, that way its not so overwhelming. i went after bj got home and drove the riding mower down and mowed the big lot that will be our new parking lot for church one day, i wore a baseball hat and took some water and had a wet towel around my neck cause that sun was beating down. i found what ever rock was left. bj aways says i bush hog, i put the mower through many places it prob shouldn't go, i just back my ears, pull my drawers up and go for it.  everyone have a blessed day, we are supposed to have another beautiful day here, supposed to have rain this wkend then another cool front is to come through. i did take all my inside plants out that i put out on the front porch, i always feel like ahhhhhhhh spring is here when i do that, i have two angle wing begonias, that really show out after i get them outside where the light is better and i hang my spider plant and i call it my monster plant, its really a grapevine fern, bj named it the monster plant yrs ago, when it hung behind his recliner after i brought it in for the winter, as it appeared to being trying to literally take over his space, it was there lurking. later guys. Marianne stop trying to do so much and take care of that bp.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't believe I've ever seen lilacs before. If I have I didn't know it. I can only imagine how fragrant they must be.
> 
> Today was such a fun day. Marianne, Cindi, Kathy, and Sue were all here in the Hen's Nest. Non stop talking and laughing. For lunch we made the taco ring recipe from KTP using the Pillsbury seamless dough which is like the crescent rolls but in just one big rectangle. The ground beef was seasoned with the homemade taco seasoning from KTP and provided by Sue. Kathy made some fabulous fresh salsa and also cucumbers in a white raspberry vinegar. Sue also brought a delicious chocolate chip bundt cake. I made pinto beans with diced tomatoes in the crock pot and a pan of cornbread. Marianne brought patterns to share as well as Kathy. We tried skyping Julile (Lurker 2) but were only able to connect for a few minutes. the call kept getting disconnected and wouldn't connect again which was a disappointment. All and all it was a wonderful day. We all forgot to take pictures...sorry. I will post a picture of the craft room (now named the Hen's Nest) which I spent the last two days rearranging. I added another big table and 3 more chairs (one you can't see). You also can't see the shelves along one of the walls since I'm in the doorway looking in. Also began organizing my stash. If you even think I'm might buy any more yarn PLEASE scold me. It is at the point of ridiculousness. Now that said...it does NOT include when we visit the yarn store in Defiance, OH in July! LOL


Sounds like a great time was had by all! That looks like one fabulous room - I'm soooo jealous of both your meet-up and your room! :hunf: :roll: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have had a busy, frustrating few days and have not been around the Tea party very much. I now realize I missed two birthdays Jmai is one and I can't find the other. Soooo -I apologize.
> 
> I wish you both a belated birthday and hope you both have a wonderful year. Designer1233 (Shirley)


Aww, Shirley, that picture is beautiful! I love the way the leaves spill out of the frame. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Southern Gal, I do so enjoy your long posts--love learning about your life and days. Possibly even more often, it is your words addressed to the rest of us that say exactly what we feel/think about another's struggle or rejoicing in really difficult times within the family circle.

Thank you for being you and for being such a vital part of our relationships with one another. You are such an asset for each of us.

Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Southern Gal, I do so enjoy your long posts--love learning about your life and days. Possibly even more often, it is your words addressed to the rest of us that say exactly what we feel/think about another's struggle or rejoicing in really difficult times within the family circle.
> 
> Thank you for being you and for being such a vital part of our relationships with one another. You are such an asset for each of us.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I so agree and I love your turn of phrase - your expressions are so different to my ear!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well so much for being offline for up to 20 business days! We have our upgraded internet up and running with no stoppage of our internet at all- unless it was while I was out todayl. Just need to sort out the new modem (for VOIP) and our new number. But been easy so far. In fact the only reason I even knew was that Vicky had tried ringing me on our old number and couldn't get through and at the same time an SMS to say it was going. Checked when I got back and sure enough it has changed.
> Rang them and picking up the new modem tomorrow as a part of walk. So seems that things going well. Did tell him that I was impressesd with it having been so easy.


I know you're glad not to be without the internet for so long. I always feel so isolated when I can't get online. Thank goodness, my provider is so good...we very seldome have a glitch!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Take heart, my beloved Claire, blue roan cocker, was diagnosed diabetic and she lived for many years after. I injected her twice daily and as she did not like the ordinary syringe we had an epi pen for her. We did have a bit of research to do to find out how much insulin to give with the pen as it was a different kind of insulin to what the vet gave by ordinary injection. I got a prescription which was dispensed at my local pharmacy so I did not have to travel into town which was great. It did cause a bit of amusement if a locum was on though as their computer records showed that they had Dog Claire on their files which made them think there was an error, either that or their eyes were playing tricks on them - lol


My sister had a diabetic cat (unfortunately, she had to put her to sleep several years ago!) and gave her an injection twice daily. When it was time for the injection, she would go into the kitchen where she always got a treat of grilled chicken while she got her shot. She lived for many years after being diagnosed. It was really old age that caused her problems...all the organs started shutting down. A problem humans have, too!
JuneK


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't believe I've ever seen lilacs before. If I have I didn't know it. I can only imagine how fragrant they must be.
> 
> Today was such a fun day. Marianne, Cindi, Kathy, and Sue were all here in the Hen's Nest. Non stop talking and laughing. For lunch we made the taco ring recipe from KTP using the Pillsbury seamless dough which is like the crescent rolls but in just one big rectangle. The ground beef was seasoned with the homemade taco seasoning from KTP and provided by Sue. Kathy made some fabulous fresh salsa and also cucumbers in a white raspberry vinegar. Sue also brought a delicious chocolate chip bundt cake. I made pinto beans with diced tomatoes in the crock pot and a pan of cornbread. Marianne brought patterns to share as well as Kathy. We tried skyping Julile (Lurker 2) but were only able to connect for a few minutes. the call kept getting disconnected and wouldn't connect again which was a disappointment. All and all it was a wonderful day. We all forgot to take pictures...sorry. I will post a picture of the craft room (now named the Hen's Nest) which I spent the last two days rearranging. I added another big table and 3 more chairs (one you can't see). You also can't see the shelves along one of the walls since I'm in the doorway looking in. Also began organizing my stash. If you even think I'm might buy any more yarn PLEASE scold me. It is at the point of ridiculousness. Now that said...it does NOT include when we visit the yarn store in Defiance, OH in July! LOL


What a great place to hang out and get inspired!

Here is a closeup of lilac


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't believe I've ever seen lilacs before. If I have I didn't know it. I can only imagine how fragrant they must be.
> 
> Today was such a fun day. Marianne, Cindi, Kathy, and Sue were all here in the Hen's Nest. Non stop talking and laughing. For lunch we made the taco ring recipe from KTP using the Pillsbury seamless dough which is like the crescent rolls but in just one big rectangle. The ground beef was seasoned with the homemade taco seasoning from KTP and provided by Sue. Kathy made some fabulous fresh salsa and also cucumbers in a white raspberry vinegar. Sue also brought a delicious chocolate chip bundt cake. I made pinto beans with diced tomatoes in the crock pot and a pan of cornbread. Marianne brought patterns to share as well as Kathy. We tried skyping Julile (Lurker 2) but were only able to connect for a few minutes. the call kept getting disconnected and wouldn't connect again which was a disappointment. All and all it was a wonderful day. We all forgot to take pictures...sorry. I will post a picture of the craft room (now named the Hen's Nest) which I spent the last two days rearranging. I added another big table and 3 more chairs (one you can't see). You also can't see the shelves along one of the walls since I'm in the doorway looking in. Also began organizing my stash. If you even think I'm might buy any more yarn PLEASE scold me. It is at the point of ridiculousness. Now that said...it does NOT include when we visit the yarn store in Defiance, OH in July! LOL


Love, love, love your craft room, Hen's Nest! I'm sure all of you had a wonderful time yesterday! A shame you couldn't really have any Skype time with Julie.
JuneK


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Pontuf said:


> Oh I am so jealous of all your beautiful wisteria, lilacs, hollyhocks, hydragena, roses.......I can't grow any of these lovely plants here where I live and these are all my favorite flowering plants , the plants of my childhood, from my Mother's gardens....thank you for posting your lovely plants and trees. You all have such beautiful yards!
> XO


Roses should do great in Scottsdale. My parents lived in Mesa and had amazing roses. I loved the Bird of Paradise they had in the front yard also.

EJ


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I actually got to speak with him last night- but am having difficulty persuading Lupe that I would rather like some time with my husband.
> How have you been keeping? Is this an 'on' week or 'off' week for chemo?


This is my 2nd week on am off next week. It has been getting better day by day the further away from the iv that i get. Im going to take it easy today the last two days have been filled with things and I am tired.

How can she not understand that this is very difficult and frustrating for you to be separated from him for so long? Im sure if it were her in the situation she would get it. Has she ( they) misunderstood the reason he went there to begin with? I hope that you can get her to understand and get him home for at least a visit soon if not to stay!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

EJS said:


> What a great place to hang out and get inspired!
> 
> Here is a closeup of lilac


Wow :-D


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sandy I love your holly hocks! I planted some last fall so hopefully this year will have some. I remember when I was a little girl my great aunt would make dolls for me out of them and we would take them to the ball and dance them all over the table!


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Genie pooh, I love the hens nest! Wish my studio looke so neat. I am working on it now, so fingers crossed that will be able at last to find things.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Gwen how far Is


Marianne is about an hour's drive; roughly 52 miles from me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

EJS said:


> What a great place to hang out and get inspired!
> 
> Here is a closeup of lilac


Thanks for the close up of the lilac. I truly don't think I've ever seen it. I'm going to check at the nurseries around here and see if they are very hardy here. Perhaps if they are I can plant one.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> The pictures of flowering plants and trees are lovely. I know there is a tree, not a vine, that looks very much like wisteria when it blooms but the name escapes me...not unusual. Love wisteria unless I'm close than it does a number on my allergies.
> All of those dealing with family ill health and their own ills, I keep you in prayer that you'll soon get ease and comfort.
> And always delighted to share in good times.
> Marianne, hope you take time to take some pictures in the Hen's Nest at Gwennies. I know you will have lots of fun.
> JuneK


It was a fantastic day for sure.. but alas, though we had cameras we totally forgot to take pictures, :-( Just so busy learning and knitting and sharing ideas and drooling over all of Gwen's stash that time slipped away and had to venture back home. :thumbdown:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

EJS said:


> That has to be the largest freestanding wisteria I have ever seen. Most around here are the size of the bush I photographed or among other trees.
> 
> KatyNora, sending hugs.


Many make special trips to see this beautiful vine tree.. I had to jockey for a good spot to take the picture, LOL. Many from Florida and even spotted a license plate from Iowa the owner had camera in hand and was snapping away!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> Too true, especially over the last couple of years.
> I'm still catching up with this week's TP (with about 35 pages still to read :shock: ) but I had to share this picture of my little sailor!! :lol:


Oh how precious!!! He is growing so quickly!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The lilacs are lovely. Our backyard neighbor had a beautiful one in the corner and the tree hung over into our yard. They decided to put in a pool so out came the lilac tree (it was over 12 feet high) --- I miss the smell and think I need to put a lilac bush back in that corner in our yard.

We went to our local nursery yesterday and bought some flowers for under our family room windows. DGS was with us and loved the snap dragons so we got some of those --- he wants to take them to show and tell tomorrow to explain why the are called snap dragon - don't know if the flowers will survive in a plastic bag in his backpack, but should be interesting.

Today, we're going to pick out a Mother's Day gift for is Mom -- we're going to the Long Grove Confectionary factory - and then he can pick out a box of candy at the factory store....truly a kid in a candy factory!!

It's lightly raining this a.m. so will plant the flowers in the soft moist ground tonight. Still need to get the vegetables going.

Love the Hen's Nest and the thought of all you ladies sitting around with your projects---glad it came together.

Julie---hope you get some alone time with Fale soon...and that plans for June are all worked out and know what that means for a September visit in Australia.

I had a horrible night for sleeping last night---so am going to go back to bed and listen to the rain. Easy dinner tonight - chicken tortilla soup from the freezer and grilled cheese sandwiches.

Love to all--prayers and thinking of you.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> those are beautiful - there are two lilac trees outside my window and they have begun to bloom and the odor just wafes through my house - lovely.
> 
> sam


I miss the lilac trees I had in Ohio and my sour cherry tree also.. I've planted many of the lilacs since I left, but they just never seem to take even though the "experts" say they will.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Yes I do - they sow their seed naturally in the Fall when the plants bloom out and I have found that if I plant them in the spring they really don't do very well until the next summer. The plants often start real early and freeze back, but the root system is stronger and the plants will come back the next year. I will look for a picture from last year.....


Oh I love these!!! Beautiful pictures thank you for sharing!!


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

My knitting right now is very simple socks for DH. I am working on a shawl for DD1. It is simple also. She just wants something to throw around her shoulders when she is reading. She likes to sit under their shade and read in the afternoon. So, I thought I would stick in a picture of a necklace I made for myself to wear to an Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation reception next week.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> i went out to mow - new battery - mower would not even turn over - charge the battery - mower starts - blades go - cut grass around the garden - started to rain - thought if it doesn't get any worse i can keep on going - made two complete rounds of the south yard - for some reason the blades are finicky and decide to stop for no good reason - rain continues - repeated efforts to start the blades are to no avail - rain continues - i park the mower in the barn - admonish it that the blades best work tomorrow - we cannot afford new mower. frustration sets in. came in and sat down and knit on the baby blanket. fell better - will continue with blanket and will check in here every little bit.
> 
> sam


Sam, my blades quit working when they are bogged down with the wet grass.. is a pain to clear it but at least they work again, LOL. I had to replace the "new" battery, not sure where you purchased but take it back, seems they have had a rash of bad mower batteries this year!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Good morning everyone. Thought i would add a photo of flowers too .... Its a Marge Miller Camellia in a hanging basket. I have had it only 2 years and very happy with it.


That is beautiful!! I've never had good luck with Camellias, this one is wonderful!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Dollyclaire and jknappa, thank you for encouragement re: insulin for Ladybug.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> hi guys, wow, some great pics shown here, have to comment:
> Kate, honestly does luke ever have a bad day, he is just the most cheeriest baby i have seen in a while. still a looker that one.
> i loved the pic marianne of the wisteria trained like a tree. my gran always had one, alway, always was out there every day cutting it back cause it moved quickly. where ever it touches the ground it takes root. i never wanted one here, cause i never could figure out a place i put one and ddn't want to hasle of keeping it in check. be careful of planting one to go up in your trees, because it "can" choke a tree if it gets a good enough hold, i know it tempting to let it go into a tree, because of how stunning it looks wondering up and around in it.
> Gwenniepooh, i am so envious of your hens nest. you certainly hve it arranged for friends to come visit and have a crafting good time.
> ...


Girlfriend, I'm doing my best, but it seems to me you need to do the same!!!! I sure wish I could come and sit on your front porch, I'd bring some sweet tea and some lady finger cookies (from the bakery I can't get them to turnout as good) we'd just sit and knit and talk the day away for sure!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the close up of the lilac. I truly don't think I've ever seen it. I'm going to check at the nurseries around here and see if they are very hardy here. Perhaps if they are I can plant one.


Find out Gwen and let me know also!! I'll come and help you get it planted.. really need to plan a day to work in the yard, you know I love doing that.. you can supervise, LOL. No fire ant bites for you dear friend!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> That was hysterical. Not your errands. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes, the errands were pretty routine. 

I'm off to work this morning--the cape is coming along, but of course I see changes I want to make and do it again...

Hugs, healing, and blessings to all--I'll catch up as I can!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yesterday was a fantastic day for sure!! The Hen's Nest is awesome!! Very comfy spot to sit and knit and share for sure! C was quite comfy working on her lap top and enjoying the chatting that we were all doing! 
We had a marvelous luncheon, Gwen and Kathy outdid themselves with all the wonderful dishes they prepared. I must remember to beg Sue for the recipe for that seasoning! Kathy's salsa was perfect in every bite just an explosion of flavors! (I never noticed the cucumbers, :wink: ) The cake that Sue brought was delicious also. (I also forgot to snag a bowl of the beans, dang it! :lol: :roll: ) I rarely get beans (except green beans) anymore, C does not care for them in any form, Mom will eat them but not a good choice either. So this was a real treat!! 
I made great progress on the bear cub that I am making for Mom, I plan on putting the progress of her pillow cover in a bag so that she will know that it is in the works also! I watched and learned a bit about the magic loop method of working a top down hat, Kathy was helping Sue with this project. Not sure I could do it as I cannot grip with my left hand very well. 
Oh and one major bonus is I found out that I definitely knit right handed.. that was a surprise to me, LOL. Now if I can figure out how to crochet that will be the jewel in a crown for me!! 
I am off for most of the day as I desperately need to attack my lawn, my neighbor took 3 passes at his yesterday and says it will take him one more to bring it to normal height, guess I'll take the 5 gallon can with me to purchase the gas for the mowers then, LOL. Glad my MP3 players are both fully charged as I feel it will be a long ride today!!
Sending much love and Rainbows and Moonlight to guide your days!!
Love ya all :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi guys, wow, some great pics shown here, have to comment:
> Kate, honestly does luke ever have a bad day, he is just the most cheeriest baby i have seen in a while. still a looker that one.
> i loved the pic marianne of the wisteria trained like a tree. my gran always had one, alway, always was out there every day cutting it back cause it moved quickly. where ever it touches the ground it takes root. i never wanted one here, cause i never could figure out a place i put one and ddn't want to hasle of keeping it in check. be careful of planting one to go up in your trees, because it "can" choke a tree if it gets a good enough hold, i know it tempting to let it go into a tree, because of how stunning it looks wondering up and around in it.
> Gwenniepooh, i am so envious of your hens nest. you certainly hve it arranged for friends to come visit and have a crafting good time.
> ...


One thing that keeps me going, SG, is that I have my friends here, in the KTP. It has been good to have time to myself- but I really need to be able to talk properly with him- so hard for us on the phone- with the language difference. I don't think it is deliberate, just that people are settling in to a new country, and that is not easy. I should be able to sort out my tax rebate soon- I must make sure I use that wisely. Do take care, dear! You have had a lot going on, and no doubt still do with Dad- but unlike us, buttoning down for winter- you are going into summer, and all the good things that brings for gardeners, even if there is the grass to mow!!!!! God Bless!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> This is my 2nd week on am off next week. It has been getting better day by day the further away from the iv that i get. Im going to take it easy today the last two days have been filled with things and I am tired.
> 
> How can she not understand that this is very difficult and frustrating for you to be separated from him for so long? Im sure if it were her in the situation she would get it. Has she ( they) misunderstood the reason he went there to begin with? I hope that you can get her to understand and get him home for at least a visit soon if not to stay!


I think I have a case of selective hearing happening. I need to be clearer about wanting time with him. Also I don't have her cavalier attitude to my dogs- there is no way I would just get 'rid of' them. This has been one of Lupe's solutions stated a couple of times. 
I am so glad things are gradually coming right with the treatment- you have a cast iron reason to take it easy, I do hope you have been enjoying the better weather!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I have a case of selective hearing happening. I need to be clearer about wanting time with him. Also I don't have her cavalier attitude to my dogs- there is no way I would just get 'rid of' them. This has been one of Lupe's solutions stated a couple of times.
> I am so glad things are gradually coming right with the treatment- you have a cast iron reason to take it easy, I do hope you have been enjoying the better weather!


Yes, I think she does not realize they are family members! I do hope you get some good time for sorting this all out. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The lilacs are lovely. Our backyard neighbor had a beautiful one in the corner and the tree hung over into our yard. They decided to put in a pool so out came the lilac tree (it was over 12 feet high) --- I miss the smell and think I need to put a lilac bush back in that corner in our yard.
> 
> We went to our local nursery yesterday and bought some flowers for under our family room windows. DGS was with us and loved the snap dragons so we got some of those --- he wants to take them to show and tell tomorrow to explain why the are called snap dragon - don't know if the flowers will survive in a plastic bag in his backpack, but should be interesting.
> 
> ...


A lot of the problem Rookie, is that Lupe is 'sitting' on Fale's money. Maybe next time I should send enough for the board he is paying, and keep the rest here. I find it so hard to know just what is the right thing to do. A huge problem is that the cheap flights are non transferable and non refundable. Lupe's last comment to me was that she has not booked tickets, and not to get ready to have him here. Oh for a crystal ball!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> My knitting right now is very simple socks for DH. I am working on a shawl for DD1. It is simple also. She just wants something to throw around her shoulders when she is reading. She likes to sit under their shade and read in the afternoon. So, I thought I would stick in a picture of a necklace I made for myself to wear to an Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation reception next week.


That is so effective- you do such lovely work! Nice presentation, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, I think she does not realize they are family members! I do hope you get some good time for sorting this all out. {{{HUGS}}}


Thanks, Sorlenna, and (((((Hugs))))) to you too- hope you are managing to fit in some quality designing time!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Sorlenna, and (((((Hugs))))) to you too- hope you are managing to fit in some quality designing time!


I am making progress, of course not as fast as I'd like, but there is no help for that, as life goes on. The semester is winding down and we will be in summer hours soon, but I do have a holiday coming up so I plan to spend the whole day working on knitting (as much as possible). The cape, I am now thinking, will be a bit different than the original concept but has inspired another idea which may work out better. I have a few more segments to go and we'll see how it turns out--am hoping to finish it by early next week.

And as always, thanks for the hugs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am making progress, of course not as fast as I'd like, but there is no help for that, as life goes on. The semester is winding down and we will be in summer hours soon, but I do have a holiday coming up so I plan to spend the whole day working on knitting (as much as possible). The cape, I am now thinking, will be a bit different than the original concept but has inspired another idea which may work out better. I have a few more segments to go and we'll see how it turns out--am hoping to finish it by early next week.
> 
> And as always, thanks for the hugs!


We will look forward to seeing the photos!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning from Texas. Cloudy, cool day so far. I hope we get some rain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Good morning from Texas. Cloudy, cool day so far. I hope we get some rain.


I would happily send you some of ours, Pammie!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Spider, my best advice is to wait until after they have bloomed (just after, don't wait more than a week) and then prune no more than 1/3 (of the total) back to about 8" to 10" if you need to do that much. Next year prune back a different 1/3 of the total just as you did this year. After the 3rd blooming season, prune the last 1/3 no more than 1 week following the blooms.
> 
> If you wait until Fall to prune, you'll lose the next year's blossoms because the plants will set their buds shortly after the blooming season.
> 
> ...


Ohio Joy, thanks for the advice on pruning - I guess that if anyone knows about pruning trees it would be someone from Stark. My daughter has several of their fruit trees which are looking very lovely this year - they are young but I think she might get a small crop from them this year.
My lilacs are only about 4 or 5 yrs old and don't need pruning yet, but I have a double mock orange that is desperately in need of trimming. I was just going to cut the whole thing down to the ground, but now I think I'll use the same method as the lilac - I'll prune the tallest stuff back this year and then other branches the next couple of years. Sounds like a much more gentle approach. Thanks again. Paula


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I have a case of selective hearing happening. I need to be clearer about wanting time with him. Also I don't have her cavalier attitude to my dogs- there is no way I would just get 'rid of' them. This has been one of Lupe's solutions stated a couple of times.
> I am so glad things are gradually coming right with the treatment- you have a cast iron reason to take it easy, I do hope you have been enjoying the better weather!


Our pets are not disposable, they are companions and family to us. Unfortunately people who are not animal people dont understand that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Our pets are not disposable, they are companions and family to us. Unfortunately people who are not animal people dont understand that.


Companions and family in Fale's opinion too- it is one of the things I love about him. For that matter Rufus was a present from Fale to me- and two other puppies I have had have been his gift to me.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the close up of the lilac. I truly don't think I've ever seen it. I'm going to check at the nurseries around here and see if they are very hardy here. Perhaps if they are I can plant one.


I would think lilacs would do well in Georgia.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Melyn, what a great job you did on your matinee jacket in the Parade. Bravo!!!!

I just visited the Parade of Bavarian lace baby afghans In Designers Workshop area and Melyn has a baby matinee jacket in there that is absolutely wonderful. If you haven't seen it, please take the time. Hers is on page 5.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> My knitting right now is very simple socks for DH. I am working on a shawl for DD1. It is simple also. She just wants something to throw around her shoulders when she is reading. She likes to sit under their shade and read in the afternoon. So, I thought I would stick in a picture of a necklace I made for myself to wear to an Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation reception next week.


I'm impressed with your talent....love the necklace. Never tried working with beads. Just trying to keep my head above water with a 1/3 finished crocheted afghan and a pr. of socks. 
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Dollyclaire and jknappa, thank you for encouragement re: insulin for Ladybug.


I wish you much luck with Ladybug...our furbabies are an important part of our lives!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I have a case of selective hearing happening. I need to be clearer about wanting time with him. Also I don't have her cavalier attitude to my dogs- there is no way I would just get 'rid of' them. This has been one of Lupe's solutions stated a couple of times.
> I am so glad things are gradually coming right with the treatment- you have a cast iron reason to take it easy, I do hope you have been enjoying the better weather!


Some people just do NOT understand the love we hae for our pets...they're our children. Saying NO to her is not a bad word for you....sounds like you'll have to say it often and loud for her to understand. So sorry you're having to deal with all of this.
Blessings for you.
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> My knitting right now is very simple socks for DH. I am working on a shawl for DD1. It is simple also. She just wants something to throw around her shoulders when she is reading. She likes to sit under their shade and read in the afternoon. So, I thought I would stick in a picture of a necklace I made for myself to wear to an Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation reception next week.


All are beautiful. I want to learn to knit with beads. Guess I need to search on google/youtube.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is 1:30 p.m. and Ohio Kathy is on the road again. She has a pick up in Pendergrass, GA to take to Talledaga, AL. It has been a fabulous visit; one I hope she is able to repeat. She is welcome at my home anytime!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, just visited the parade for your workshop. Just fabulous!!!! Some wonderful variations with a lace one (PurpleFi's) and one with a lovely top from Sockit2me, and then all the rest that are just fabulous with doodads and thingemebobs. People were so creative and all the different colors made it so interesting to see how different they look. Great job by you and your students.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Find out Gwen and let me know also!! I'll come and help you get it planted.. really need to plan a day to work in the yard, you know I love doing that.. you can supervise, LOL. No fire ant bites for you dear friend!!!!


I'll take you up on it Marianne but will do more than supervise. Just need to wear my boots!!! Just we need to promise each other NOT to over do!!!
You are such a love and I am so blessed to have you and C in my life now. I already feel closer to you than to my flesh and blood sister. Make sure mom knows I've got her in my heart as my adopted mom. LOL And tell C I've always wanted a kid sister! LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

MawMaw12 said:


> My knitting right now is very simple socks for DH. I am working on a shawl for DD1. It is simple also. She just wants something to throw around her shoulders when she is reading. She likes to sit under their shade and read in the afternoon. So, I thought I would stick in a picture of a necklace I made for myself to wear to an Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation reception next week.


Great work again. What is in the center of the necklace. Is that leather or fabric? Your work is so creative and striking. I'm sure you get compliments and well deserved. Inspiring.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne I KNOW you can do the magic loop. You don't always have to have a "death grip" on the needle. LOL



Marianne818 said:


> Yesterday was a fantastic day for sure!! The Hen's Nest is awesome!! Very comfy spot to sit and knit and share for sure! C was quite comfy working on her lap top and enjoying the chatting that we were all doing!
> We had a marvelous luncheon, Gwen and Kathy outdid themselves with all the wonderful dishes they prepared. I must remember to beg Sue for the recipe for that seasoning! Kathy's salsa was perfect in every bite just an explosion of flavors! (I never noticed the cucumbers, :wink: ) The cake that Sue brought was delicious also. (I also forgot to snag a bowl of the beans, dang it! :lol: :roll: ) I rarely get beans (except green beans) anymore, C does not care for them in any form, Mom will eat them but not a good choice either. So this was a real treat!!
> I made great progress on the bear cub that I am making for Mom, I plan on putting the progress of her pillow cover in a bag so that she will know that it is in the works also! I watched and learned a bit about the magic loop method of working a top down hat, Kathy was helping Sue with this project. Not sure I could do it as I cannot grip with my left hand very well.
> Oh and one major bonus is I found out that I definitely knit right handed.. that was a surprise to me, LOL. Now if I can figure out how to crochet that will be the jewel in a crown for me!!
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I would think lilacs would do well in Georgia.


We shall see. They may be; I just don't know. I am not a proficient gardener as many on here. I will be checking at one of the nurseries for sure. My favorite nursery unfortunately closed so I will have to go to another one across town.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Finally got a little more sleep last night and was hoping to get in a good day today but not getting much done. During one of my insomnia nights I did another Traveling Vine facecloth and had it done in no time. Couldn't believe how fast it went now and I don't have to count all the time and only had to correct something about twice, sooooooo I got up my courage to try a facecloth in Frost Flowers. No go. Got lost on the first row. Thought I could do anything after Lurker's Workshop but I will need to go back to no tv on and no interruptions and counting each section as I go along.

Here is a link to see what I was trying to do:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frost-flowers-2

I won't give up though. May not be able to do it yet, but if not, then someday!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I wish you much luck with Ladybug...our furbabies are an important part of our lives!!
> JuneK


So sorry that Ladybug now has to be on insulin. Now how about you? Have they found what has been causing your problem. If you posted it and I missed it I apologize. The past week has been rather busy though much fun.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Nervous about getting results. They have ruled out parasite. Being a nurse makes it worse in some ways as the logical two left are crohns or cancer. Oh what baddies your overactive imagination can come up with.
> 
> Desert Joy


Hope you find out soon. It is so difficult waiting and I hope it is neither of the two above mentioned. Prayers and Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I know I have missed a lot. I do say a prayer for all of you so if I didn't mention you, please know you are all in my prayers.
Hugs to you all.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would happily send you some of ours, Pammie!


I wish that were possible. We did get a little, but no where near enough! Hopefully, we will get some more.

I am so sorry that you are having issues with Lupe regarding Fale. I hope that things will work out. I also hope you get to see him soon. Hang in there!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We shall see. They may be; I just don't know. I am not a proficient gardener as many on here. I will be checking at one of the nurseries for sure. My favorite nursery unfortunately closed so I will have to go to another one across town.


I should have taken pictures of mine before I started picking them. I have several different varieties and colors , but my favorites are my double white ones. I will try to take some pictures of them when I get home tonight.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Angora, practicing stitches on facecloths is a great idea! I may try that!


Angora1 said:


> Finally got a little more sleep last night and was hoping to get in a good day today but not getting much done. During one of my insomnia nights I did another Traveling Vine facecloth and had it done in no time. Couldn't believe how fast it went now and I don't have to count all the time and only had to correct something about twice, sooooooo I got up my courage to try a facecloth in Frost Flowers. No go. Got lost on the first row. Thought I could do anything after Lurker's Workshop but I will need to go back to no tv on and no interruptions and counting each section as I go along.
> 
> Here is a link to see what I was trying to do:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frost-flowers-2
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Companions and family in Fale's opinion too- it is one of the things I love about him. For that matter Rufus was a present from Fale to me- and two other puppies I have had have been his gift to me.


I agree Lurker about pets, they are family not disposable. I'm glad you have Fale's support. I hope and pray things work out for you


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm so sad at hearing this....what reason for raising your hopes for a June visit and then now to have that be a mystery? Lupe sure isn't helping make anything less confusing!



Lurker 2 said:


> A lot of the problem Rookie, is that Lupe is 'sitting' on Fale's money. Maybe next time I should send enough for the board he is paying, and keep the rest here. I find it so hard to know just what is the right thing to do. A huge problem is that the cheap flights are non transferable and non refundable. Lupe's last comment to me was that she has not booked tickets, and not to get ready to have him here. Oh for a crystal ball!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gwen, and Marianne, you two remind me of me and my sister, you both enjoy each other, truly you both are good for each other, I am so thankful to hear your adventures, It is a blessing to me, thank you for sharing you lives. You just don't know how much happiness you are sharing. ( bad girls together)
Such a blessing  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Some people just do NOT understand the love we hae for our pets...they're our children. Saying NO to her is not a bad word for you....sounds like you'll have to say it often and loud for her to understand. So sorry you're having to deal with all of this.
> Blessings for you.
> JuneK


Thanks June, It is something built in to Samoan culture, there are two words for death- one is appropriate for people- the other is used for all animals, especially those you eat. I feel this is quite significant.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker, so sorry you are going through so much at this time, remember this is just a season, this to shall pass, I pray for you, that peace, joy and comfort will come soon, please take of yourself. " BIG HUG"


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I wish that were possible. We did get a little, but no where near enough! Hopefully, we will get some more.
> 
> I am so sorry that you are having issues with Lupe regarding Fale. I hope that things will work out. I also hope you get to see him soon. Hang in there!


Trying to sort out my options.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I agree Lurker about pets, they are family not disposable. I'm glad you have Fale's support. I hope and pray things work out for you


Thank you nittergma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm so sad at hearing this....what reason for raising your hopes for a June visit and then now to have that be a mystery? Lupe sure isn't helping make anything less confusing!


That is for real!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Lurker, so sorry you are going through so much at this time, remember this is just a season, this to shall pass, I pray for you, that peace, joy and comfort will come soon, please take of yourself. " BIG HUG"


Thanks, Patches!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

My lilacs are only about 4 or 5 yrs old and don't need pruning yet, but I have a double mock orange that is desperately in need of trimming. I was just going to cut the whole thing down to the ground, but now I think I'll use the same method as the lilac - I'll prune the tallest stuff back this year and then other branches the next couple of years. Sounds like a much more gentle approach. Thanks again. Paula[/quote]

Paula, I would suggest that you consult a local nursery person or simply google "pruning mock orange shrubs". I just did and found quite a bit of info.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pup lover - hope you flushed the tick down the potty - that is what i do with them. they really are ugly. haven't seen any for a couple of days - gary put frontline on the dogs so they are proteted.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Had another busy day, a friend of moms from Vegas came to visit. She spent the first 3 hours at my house as moms last yoga class at the old place was tonight then we met her and other friends for supper. I went around the yard and checked the phlox i planted yesterday and an hour or two later i found a tick on my thigh! Scared the begeezers out of me! I have never seen a tick before let alone had one on me. I dont do bugs or anything creepy crawly. Im a screamer and someone else has to kill whatever. I did get it off and made sure i got its head also (shivers just talking about it). Anywho DH is off to work and I am off to read and sleep.
> 
> Kate love love love Luke with sunglasses!- so cool
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thats what i was doing also patches - it would take more than a couple of goats to keep the place mowed - and then you have all the little "droppings" the goats leave behind. i wonder if you could potty train a goat?

sam



Patches39 said:


> :shock: LOL LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i need to get into the shower and get ready for ayden's baseball game. another disappointing day of mowing - i think it is totally broken - goats are beginning to sound like not a bad idea. lol

i'll catch up with everyone later.

sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh that brings back long forgotten memories!!!! I hope yours bloom big time this year!! luv-AZ


Pup lover said:


> Sandy I love your holly hocks! I planted some last fall so hopefully this year will have some. I remember when I was a little girl my great aunt would make dolls for me out of them and we would take them to the ball and dance them all over the table!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

you're welcome M!!


Marianne818 said:


> Oh I love these!!! Beautiful pictures thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> pup lover - hope you flushed the tick down the potty - that is what i do with them. they really are ugly. haven't seen any for a couple of days - gary put frontline on the dogs so they are proteted.
> 
> sam


We would drop the tick in a small jar of alcohol (killed it for sure).


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Great work again. What is in the center of the necklace. Is that leather or fabric? Your work is so creative and striking. I'm sure you get compliments and well deserved. Inspiring.


The base rectangle is leather. The light colored center is an old water worn shell full of holes. It then has sterling wire worked through it with a sterling buffalo added to it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We would drop the tick in a small jar of alcohol (killed it for sure).


...but what a way to go! :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> thats what i was doing also patches - it would take more than a couple of goats to keep the place mowed - and then you have all the little "droppings" the goats leave behind. i wonder if you could potty train a goat?
> 
> sam


Mysteries, to me, LOL LOL did the mower work? :-D
I see it didn't


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> ...but what a way to go! :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


LOL LOL so funny


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

WOW. I had no idea you were so close to each other! Fantastic!

Pontuf

quote=Gweniepooh]Marianne is about an hour's drive; roughly 52 miles from me.[/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

For all those celebrating birthday's this week end. I thought I'd share this card.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just go get a couple of goats Sam....they do a wonderful job! LOL


Maybe you could hire a herd of sheep and the everyone could have all the yarn we need. Marlark Marge.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Maybe you could hire a herd of sheep and the everyone could have all the yarn we need. Marlark Marge.


This is starting to take on real possibilities. I think in the south where they have kudzu problems, aren't they hiring goats (or is it sheep?) to eat down some of the wildly growing stuff.

Carol (IL)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Finally got a little more sleep last night and was hoping to get in a good day today but not getting much done. During one of my insomnia nights I did another Traveling Vine facecloth and had it done in no time. Couldn't believe how fast it went now and I don't have to count all the time and only had to correct something about twice, sooooooo I got up my courage to try a facecloth in Frost Flowers. No go. Got lost on the first row. Thought I could do anything after Lurker's Workshop but I will need to go back to no tv on and no interruptions and counting each section as I go along.
> 
> Here is a link to see what I was trying to do:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frost-flowers-2
> ...


That is a beautiful pattern. I know you will be able to do it. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> i need to get into the shower and get ready for ayden's baseball game. another disappointing day of mowing - i think it is totally broken - goats are beginning to sound like not a bad idea. lol
> 
> i'll catch up with everyone later.
> 
> sam


I was joking but then again there was a couple in town that had a very overgrown backyard. They actually had a local yokel rent them a couple of goats and within a few days to a week it was cleared. No joke! I know when we had the pygmy goats they quickly cleared the overgrown area we had fenced in for them. Hungry little buggers they were.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KateB said:


> ...but what a way to go! :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


Wrong kind of alcohol there now KateB. LOL But then the tick would never know. LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> For all those celebrating birthday's this week end. I thought I'd share this card.


What a beautiful card. Did you make it?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Maybe you could hire a herd of sheep and the everyone could have all the yarn we need. Marlark Marge.


Now that idea is a GOOD one Marge! But who among us can shear the sheep? Not I said the little red hen.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> This is starting to take on real possibilities. I think in the south where they have kudzu problems, aren't they hiring goats (or is it sheep?) to eat down some of the wildly growing stuff.
> 
> Carol (IL)


I haven't heard (or is that herd) about that now Carol but believe me it just might be so. Kudzu is quite prolific here. Many years ago, I had a book about kudzu and learned you could actually eat it and make kudzu flour but never did try any of the ideas. Do know it was brought over from the orient (possibly Japan) to help control erosion here.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a beautiful card. Did you make it?


Thank you, I received it from my mum. It does look very much like the butterflies I would draw when I was little though. Brought back memories.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my inlaws had a front porch dripping with wisteria. the vine was planted at one end and had traveled under the porch to the other side and the front. never caused any damage and was beautiful. loved sitting on the porch when it was in full bloom.

sam



Junelouise said:


> Wisteria starts out as a vine but turns to sturdy wood as it ages and it twists around any structure. I was told not to plant mine near the brick house or it would damage the brick..that is how strong it is once it turns to wood. I planted mine over a metal archway. It reaches all the time for things to cling too..it will travel along the ground and get into my air conditioning unit, then I have to cut it out and it had runnered over the ground. Just trimmed it again on the weekend and yes..it found the a/c unit again!
> 
> June


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now if gingerwitch would join in with her plant knowledge we would be well blest.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> This place amazes me! Not only do we have excellent knitters and crocheters, but all of the plant knowledge! Impressive!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i need to get into the shower and get ready for ayden's baseball game. another disappointing day of mowing - i think it is totally broken - goats are beginning to sound like not a bad idea. lol
> 
> i'll catch up with everyone later.
> 
> sam


Angora goats or a whole lot of sheep.

Just reading backward and see that Marge beat me to it. Hmmmm, great minds think alike.  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

MawMaw12 said:


> The base rectangle is leather. The light colored center is an old water worn shell full of holes. It then has sterling wire worked through it with a sterling buffalo added to it.


Wow, that is fabulous!!! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would happily send you some of ours, Pammie!


It doesn't seem long since you were wanting it and now you are giving it away!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is a beautiful pattern. I know you will be able to do it. Can't wait to see it.


Thought it would be easy but was I fooled.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nittergma said:


> Angora, practicing stitches on facecloths is a great idea! I may try that!


Thank you. It is Lurker's idea and Sam's too. They both suggested to do a facecloth or dishcloth before attempting their workshops. Worked great!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> All are beautiful. I want to learn to knit with beads. Guess I need to search on google/youtube.


Or wit till next year. PurpleFi is taking a couple of workshops on beading.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Today was not a good day. Not one spot on my body that wasn't sore. Starting to feel a little better. I started out so well this morning and I was bragging about how well I was doing. Told my DH next time he catches me telling people how great I am doing to stop me. :roll: Spent the afternoon in bed and other than dinner and my few moments now on here, that's where I'll be. Know tomorrow will be a better one.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Good evening to all. Such chatty ones we are. I have spent the entire day catching up on the posts and all the lovely pics and gardening suggestions. 
Gwenny if you are not a vigorous gardener, I would pick something a little less difficult than the wisteria as it sounds as if the care is a bit intrusive and intensive.
The lilacs are lovely, and I, too don't think I've ever seen them on the bush. I used to plant the perimeter of my house and garden with bearded iris, daffodils, jonquils, and pansies. Hyacinths also were planted in rings among the other plants at regular intervals. I had a bird of paradise bed in which I had a 20 yr old plant and also a rose garden bed. Crepe myrtle tree and jacauranda tree.
Austrailian ferns lined the foreground where the patio was.
I really loved the atmosphere that these created and wish I could recreate it now. Now the grass that is indigent to this area has taken over the dicondra that I babied along and it is distressing for me to even go out the back door.
I love the hydrangeas also and had both pink and blue at times. Arthur has been preventing me from standing and is now in both ankles and feet as well as occasionally in my hands. It seems somewhat improved today and I am able to stand for a few mins and walk to the wc. So tomorrow I will try to walk a little farther if possible. My appetite remains severely repressed. No knitting for some time. Spend most of my time reading and doing the jigsaw puzzles.
I will start the tv as soon as daralene gives me some pointers for the scarf that she posted as to length, #of stiches etc. I had thought of doing it as a scarf or neck warmer. I have many trips planned for the next month or two if I can go with the srs. ctr. gals. They really miss me when I don't go to the ctr. and cater to me when I am able to make it. I have asked to doctor to order a scooter for the times when I cannot walk and hope I will hear about that soon. I am planning to turn my rib eye steak into fajitas in a lg flour tortilla this evening. Hope I get it made. Lurker I know that you are going to have to cut off the finacial stream to Lupe if you wish to ever get Fale back on New Zealand ground. Make the reservations yourself.
Never ever let him so back if you have to invalidate his passport. Make them come to you. Keeping good relations is
one thing, but they have invalidated their meaning. Do they have legal custody or the ability to inforce such decisions upon him. I would think that that right is yours.
I know that having him with you is also a personal drain and other plans have to be put into place in order for you to sustain him in New Zealand. Please contact the authorities where he is and let them know that they have
abused the privilege of his visit and refuse to allow him to return home. Then if they do not follow through with the plans on a CERTAIN Date. Get the authorities to put him on a plane. Or meet him yourself with the authorities in tow. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I found a movie called Island at War on Netflix. It is about the Channel Islands. I hope it really is filmed there so I can see where TNS lives. They just showed some shots from the air and said they are just off the coast of France 10 miles.

I just found TNS's post and she said it is shot on the Isle of Man, not where she is. Look forward to her posts.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I was joking but then again there was a couple in town that had a very overgrown backyard. They actually had a local yokel rent them a couple of goats and within a few days to a week it was cleared. No joke! I know when we had the pygmy goats they quickly cleared the overgrown area we had fenced in for them. Hungry little buggers they were.


We had a goat at one stage called Freddy Goay whoes role in life was to keep the weeds inthe backyard down. He was much friendlier than a lawn mower- a real pet. As we didn't have any garden at that point his droppings were never an issue. I can't even remember what they were like now. But the girls loved him.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marge, I would love it if you did a scarf. I was just doing a facecloth for practice and if I remember right it is about 34 stitches for a pattern and then they allowed 1 knit stitch on each side, but I was going to do 3 on each side as Julie had us do for her scarf. I think 3 patterns might be a nice width for a scarf, so that would be 3 of 34 and then 6 stitches (3) on each side for a border. All I have is the book by Barbara Walker with the pattern stitch but I did see scarves, shawls, etc., on Ravelry. If you do this I sure would love, love, love to see it in progress and done.

I feel quite humbled by my complaints of being sore all over Marge when I think of how you suffer dear friend. How I wish your pain could be gone and the beauty that is you could not just shine through, but you could move with grace and ease. Gentle Hugs coming your way. I pray you have someone to help you since doing anything is so difficult.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that idea is a GOOD one Marge! But who among us can shear the sheep? Not I said the little red hen.


DH can- but maybe he is a little too far away.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> DH can- but maybe he is a little too far away.


Darowil, that is a good excuse for a trip to Ohio with DH, perhaps during the time of our get-together.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I haven't heard (or is that herd) about that now Carol but believe me it just might be so. Kudzu is quite prolific here. Many years ago, I had a book about kudzu and learned you could actually eat it and make kudzu flour but never did try any of the ideas. Do know it was brought over from the orient (possibly Japan) to help control erosion here.


Sounds like most of the pests over here- all introduced. Some as beautiful flowers which loved the climate over here a little too well. Or good meat supply, or to destroy other pests or...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I haven't heard (or is that herd) about that now Carol but believe me it just might be so. Kudzu is quite prolific here. Many years ago, I had a book about kudzu and learned you could actually eat it and make kudzu flour but never did try any of the ideas. Do know it was brought over from the orient (possibly Japan) to help control erosion here.


To control erosion? We have MAJOR erosion issues at our place in Ohio. Was it successful? I'd like to look into that. Maybe it can't survive northern winters?
Carol (IL)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thought it would be easy but was I fooled.


It does look harder than the TV, but perserve, I'm sure you will get there.

Do hope you feel better tomorrow. You have spent quite a bit of time feeling poorly recently haven't you.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Today was not a good day. Not one spot on my body that wasn't sore. Starting to feel a little better. I started out so well this morning and I was bragging about how well I was doing. Told my DH next time he catches me telling people how great I am doing to stop me. :roll: Spent the afternoon in bed and other than dinner and my few moments now on here, that's where I'll be. Know tomorrow will be a better one.


I do hope you are better tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

As for feeling poorly Marge doesn't seem tobe able to pull out of it at all. One thing settles just intime for athe next to raise it ugly head. Do hope that they will all go and leave you in peace for a while.

And julie the stuggles with Fale just keep going don't they. How to know what is best for FAle and you. And why has Lupe now said that the June visit may not happen? Maybe she has a good reason and maybe she doesn't.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - looking forward to seeing your cape - especially the hood.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Yes, the errands were pretty routine.
> 
> I'm off to work this morning--the cape is coming along, but of course I see changes I want to make and do it again...
> 
> Hugs, healing, and blessings to all--I'll catch up as I can!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

evidently lupe has never had a pet of they are not of importance ot her.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I think I have a case of selective hearing happening. I need to be clearer about wanting time with him. Also I don't have her cavalier attitude to my dogs- there is no way I would just get 'rid of' them. This has been one of Lupe's solutions stated a couple of times.
> I am so glad things are gradually coming right with the treatment- you have a cast iron reason to take it easy, I do hope you have been enjoying the better weather!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Maybe you could hire a herd of sheep and the everyone could have all the yarn we need. Marlark Marge.


Now Marge, that sounds like a great idea!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> i need to get into the shower and get ready for ayden's baseball game. another disappointing day of mowing - i think it is totally broken - goats are beginning to sound like not a bad idea. lol
> 
> i'll catch up with everyone later.
> 
> sam


I know a goat farmer in Delta that gives the males away to FAA and 4 H students. Maybe you can get some real cheap! Droppings are biodegradable and great fertilizer.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> This is starting to take on real possibilities. I think in the south where they have kudzu problems, aren't they hiring goats (or is it sheep?) to eat down some of the wildly growing stuff.
> 
> Carol (IL)


Probably goats. They will eat anything. Saw some place where a woman was making baskets from the dried vine.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> To control erosion? We have MAJOR erosion issues at our place in Ohio. Was it successful? I'd like to look into that. Maybe it can't survive northern winters?
> Carol (IL)


Boy oh boy was/is it successful...took over everything and grows in the red Georgia clay uncontrollably.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Kathy!!! Are you in AL? Can't wait until your next trip south.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> To control erosion? We have MAJOR erosion issues at our place in Ohio. Was it successful? I'd like to look into that. Maybe it can't survive northern winters?
> Carol (IL)


From what I've seen, that stuff can survive anything. It dies back in the winter and grows prolific in the summer. Covers trees, power poles and anything else in its way. Was brought to US for ground cover and erosion control. Takes over although it does make beautiful outdoor displays where it has covered. I'll try to get some pix this summer of various areas.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks daralene - all the credit goes to the knitters - they did a fabulous job - they just grabbed their needles and yarn and went for it.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Sam, just visited the parade for your workshop. Just fabulous!!!! Some wonderful variations with a lace one (PurpleFi's) and one with a lovely top from Sockit2me, and then all the rest that are just fabulous with doodads and thingemebobs. People were so creative and all the different colors made it so interesting to see how different they look. Great job by you and your students.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm subbing tomorrow at DD's school. It has been Teacher Appreciation Week and they are serving lunch tomorrow. Free food is always a good incentive! I hope everyone has a good night/day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - where did you find the pattern?

sam



Angora1 said:


> Finally got a little more sleep last night and was hoping to get in a good day today but not getting much done. During one of my insomnia nights I did another Traveling Vine facecloth and had it done in no time. Couldn't believe how fast it went now and I don't have to count all the time and only had to correct something about twice, sooooooo I got up my courage to try a facecloth in Frost Flowers. No go. Got lost on the first row. Thought I could do anything after Lurker's Workshop but I will need to go back to no tv on and no interruptions and counting each section as I go along.
> 
> Here is a link to see what I was trying to do:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frost-flowers-2
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm for anything that makes sure they aren't coming back. lol

sam



Sorlenna said:


> We would drop the tick in a small jar of alcohol (killed it for sure).


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> daralene - where did you find the pattern?
> 
> sam


It is a stitch in one of Barbara Walker's books. Think it might even be on the cover of one of her books. Found it, looks like it might be the cover of two of her books:

http://www.amazon.com/Treasury-Knitting-Patterns-Barbara-Walker/dp/0942018168/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1368154818&sr=8-2&keywords=Barbara+Walker


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - it definitely needs to go to the mower hospital unless gary can figure out how to fix it. he is pretty good at those kinds of thinks - comes from growing up on the farm.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Mysteries, to me, LOL LOL did the mower work? :-D
> I see it didn't


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you make the card caren - quite beautiful.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> For all those celebrating birthday's this week end. I thought I'd share this card.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It doesn't seem long since you were wanting it and now you are giving it away!


We have had rather a lot- all of a sudden!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if i was thirty years younger i would probably do something just like that.

sam



margewhaples said:


> Maybe you could hire a herd of sheep and the everyone could have all the yarn we need. Marlark Marge.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah, finally made it to AL. Freight wasn't even at the plant. Truck got delayed coming through Atlanta. Duh! Got out of there at 5:00. The two guys who loaded it were really nice. Other guy I talked to earlier was not so nice. Gate guard in AL was chatty and all I wanted to do was get the stuff off and get something to eat. Thank you, Gwennie for making me the sandwich and for the carrots. Ate those while waiting. I so enjoyed my time with you and meeting Sue, Cindi and Marianne. I hope I can get back there in the near future. Hated to go back to work! I was able to finish the project I started this morning. Now to decide on colors for a few more. I will text you the pic. How is your project going? 
Thank you again for letting me stay with you and for knowing a good mechanic.

Death grip is not necessary for magic loop. Just my wording. You do need to keep the cable and needle together esp for the first inch or so so that your stitches will be uniform. Takes a while to get good at it. i've been using it for 3 years or so. Hope Sue keeps practicing as it does get easier.

Sorry to hear that several of our "family" are feeling poorly. Prayers for relief of some or all of the pain. 

Julie, I love your accent. Wish Skype would have been working better so we could have chatted longer. Hopefully next time. Prayers for your troubles with Fale and his family. 

Marianne and puplover, I think I have your Skype names so will try to set yours up on my tablet. Heres hoping it works. 

Prayers and hugs to all who need them. See you tomorrow.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have heard of that - when we had our two they kept the pasture fairly well mowed. the horse helped of course and then he had to up and die on me - miss him - he was quite a character - bulleye. now we have no animals in the barn except for the cats.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I was joking but then again there was a couple in town that had a very overgrown backyard. They actually had a local yokel rent them a couple of goats and within a few days to a week it was cleared. No joke! I know when we had the pygmy goats they quickly cleared the overgrown area we had fenced in for them. Hungry little buggers they were.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think i would have to have some of each - sheep - angora goats and maybe a couple of llamas.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Angora goats or a whole lot of sheep.
> 
> Just reading backward and see that Marge beat me to it. Hmmmm, great minds think alike.  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

It's a rainy night here in Chicago....cool temps, too. The news is not so great, so cuttitng it off.....time to hit the hay and wake to another great day.

Best wishes, big hugs, and warm prayers to all....I continually "knock on wood"....wish you all could do the same. It's been a good day for me....hope it was so for all KPers. You are special!! love, Carol (IL)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Good evening to all. Such chatty ones we are. I have spent the entire day catching up on the posts and all the lovely pics and gardening suggestions.
> Gwenny if you are not a vigorous gardener, I would pick something a little less difficult than the wisteria as it sounds as if the care is a bit intrusive and intensive.
> The lilacs are lovely, and I, too don't think I've ever seen them on the bush. I used to plant the perimeter of my house and garden with bearded iris, daffodils, jonquils, and pansies. Hyacinths also were planted in rings among the other plants at regular intervals. I had a bird of paradise bed in which I had a 20 yr old plant and also a rose garden bed. Crepe myrtle tree and jacauranda tree.
> Austrailian ferns lined the foreground where the patio was.
> ...


I have a few ideas that I am working on Marge- hopefully we will get things sorted out, soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> As for feeling poorly Marge doesn't seem tobe able to pull out of it at all. One thing settles just intime for athe next to raise it ugly head. Do hope that they will all go and leave you in peace for a while.
> 
> And julie the stuggles with Fale just keep going don't they. How to know what is best for FAle and you. And why has Lupe now said that the June visit may not happen? Maybe she has a good reason and maybe she doesn't.


It is something she said to do with an imminent change in Australia's laws, relating to NZ'ers. He has been quite consistent in saying to me that he wants to be in NZ. I think it is up to me to wangle the finances so there is enough money for him to come home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> evidently lupe has never had a pet of they are not of importance ot her.
> 
> sam


I gather the dog they have- which needs vet treatment, is there because the 12 year old wants it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Yeah, finally made it to AL. Freight wasn't even at the plant. Truck got delayed coming through Atlanta. Duh! Got out of there at 5:00. The two guys who loaded it were really nice. Other guy I talked to earlier was not so nice. Gate guard in AL was chatty and all I wanted to do was get the stuff off and get something to eat. Thank you, Gwennie for making me the sandwich and for the carrots. Ate those while waiting. I so enjoyed my time with you and meeting Sue, Cindi and Marianne. I hope I can get back there in the near future. Hated to go back to work! I was able to finish the project I started this morning. Now to decide on colors for a few more. I will text you the pic. How is your project going?
> Thank you again for letting me stay with you and for knowing a good mechanic.
> 
> Death grip is not necessary for magic loop. Just my wording. You do need to keep the cable and needle together esp for the first inch or so so that your stitches will be uniform. Takes a while to get good at it. i've been using it for 3 years or so. Hope Sue keeps practicing as it does get easier.
> ...


Of course to my ear, it is all of you who have the accents!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

KatyNora said:


> Hi, all. I'm back. Well, actually I've been here all along but haven't posted for something over three weeks, largely because I've been "in the hole," as we call it hereabouts. Nasty thing, depression. My family have been having trouble adjusting to the reality that my kid sister (8 years younger) is now in home hospice care, after a three-year fight against uterine cancer. She and the doctors were able to beat it into submission for a time, which was good as she got to see her daughter graduate from college and son from high school, and she managed to get her book published (e-book, but still working on a possible paper version too). I'm grateful that DD was home from NYC for spring break and got to visit her favorite aunt (shhhh! don't tell my other sisters). And I'm grateful that sis has such a fantastic network of friends and family to help out with meals and housekeeping and a thousand different errands, so she can spend her time with her DH and kids. The cancer is quite aggressive and has spread throughout her abdomen and into the liver, in spite of which she has already outlasted the doctor's initial estimate of "a couple of weeks." Cancer doesn't get to "win" this one!! She'll be the one to decide when it's time to say good-bye. So there!!!
> 
> As you can imagine, I've been pretty downcast, but I've been reminded that I have some pretty good friends too, here at home and in our virtual home. I've been following most of the KTP doings and am sad to see that other families are going through similar times. SouthernGal, Marianne, Angora, I share your recent sorrows and send my love. But I've also found heartening news here: weddings and proms, beautiful music and pictures, young Ben's improvement and this group's support for those with health issues, not to mention the weekly shenanigans of the Georgia KTP Society and Pre-Knitapalooza Association.
> 
> The weather here has brightened considerably, which helps of course, and I'm finding great peace in knitting. The soft yarn I'm using for a traveling vine scarf is very comforting. I know that probably doesn't make much sense to most folks, but I'm pretty sure this group understands. I'll try to keep up with KTP and chime in once in a while and, of course, I'll let you know when there's further family news. For now, thanks to you all for being here and letting me vent. Love y'all.


Know the feeling too well. We recentt lost my BIL to sun cancer which had spread and spread. The stress and frustration and helplessness we felt from just before Easter until he passed left me suffering from light chest pain for most of that period. I should mention I suffer with chronic heart failure so most unwelcome feeling. But he passed when he was ready to go.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, just checking in. Have caught up on the TEN pages  since yesterday. I do hope that those of you who are suffering with pain get some relief. It so dragging to be in constant pain.  
Thinking of you Julie. Take care.
I am having a quiet afternoon and evening here. 
Update: My daughter went to see her dad for a bit last night but he was really drunk and acting like an idiot. She is so angry and hurt about him. Too sad. Not much anyone can do as he reckons he know what hes doing and is fine. Anyway take care everyone and enjoy your day. Back later.  Keep smiling.. they say its good for you. :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> i went out to mow - new battery - mower would not even turn over - charge the battery - mower starts - blades go - cut grass around the garden - started to rain - thought if it doesn't get any worse i can keep on going - made two complete rounds of the south yard - for some reason the blades are finicky and decide to stop for no good reason - rain continues - repeated efforts to start the blades are to no avail - rain continues - i park the mower in the barn - admonish it that the blades best work tomorrow - we cannot afford new mower. frustration sets in. came in and sat down and knit on the baby blanket. fell better - will continue with blanket and will check in here every little bit.
> 
> sam


Oh dear, that poor mower. I do agree though, I also feel better after an uninterrupted session of knitting.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Just to say hello. I've enjoyed reading the accounts of the KTP world 'summit' at the Hen's Nest and of the various plants that are grown in many gardens. I hope you find a suitable lilac, Gwennie. I had to make a heart-breaking decision last year and have the lilac tree in the back garden removed. It had been planted by my late husband's mother some time around 1935 and the passing years had taken their tole as it was old and diseased. I hope to buy one of the small varieties as a replacement but I'll plant that in a new part of the garden. I'm off to the University today as it is our annual Research Day and the PGs will present their work. Always interesting and it is good to be able to offer support. The neuralgia in my scalp has eased and I'm taking an anti-inflammatory for a few days to speed the pain on its way. My 'senior beekeepers' are doing their microscopy examination later today and tomorrow. One at a time!! I'll get an update on their impressions of the examination late tomorrow. The painting of the garden room is coming along well and I think I'll move my spinning wheel there for the summer. Even if it rains - and being Ireland, of course it will - I can enjoy the garden through the glass. I have a bench in the garage that holds my small drum carder and having the carder and wheel close to hand will let me plan some yarns. I'll need to buy some white 'tops' or obtain a good white fleece next month, after the annual 'clip'. Time for breakfast. May I send a virtual glass of fresh juice and a jam and cream scone to all who need the comfort of unstinted affection.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I would love it if I could learn to spin. Of course I need another hobby like I need more yarn...just ask Marianne and Kathy...way too much if I'm hnonest. Always want more though...If you get a chance would love to see a picture of you spinning sometime. My dream would be to visit Ireland since my DH's ancestry is from there and you could teach me to spin. Now that is a wonderful dream.

I'll keep you posted if I'm able to get a lilac tree. Hope to check sometime this weekend with the nursery. With that all said I am off to bed. It is almost 2:30 a.m. here so I will go dream of spinning wheels and lovely lilacs. Pleasant dreams to all and many prayers for those facing difficult decisions and poor health. Hugs to all.



ptofValerie said:


> Just to say hello. I've enjoyed reading the accounts of the KTP world 'summit' at the Hen's Nest and of the various plants that are grown in many gardens. I hope you find a suitable lilac, Gwennie. I had to make a heart-breaking decision last year and have the lilac tree in the back garden removed. It had been planted by my late husband's mother some time around 1935 and the passing years had taken their tole as it was old and diseased. I hope to buy one of the small varieties as a replacement but I'll plant that in a new part of the garden. I'm off to the University today as it is our annual Research Day and the PGs will present their work. Always interesting and it is good to be able to offer support. The neuralgia in my scalp has eased and I'm taking an anti-inflammatory for a few days to speed the pain on its way. My 'senior beekeepers' are doing their microscopy examination later today and tomorrow. One at a time!! I'll get an update on their impressions of the examination late tomorrow. The painting of the garden room is coming along well and I think I'll move my spinning wheel there for the summer. Even if it rains - and being Ireland, of course it will - I can enjoy the garden through the glass. I have a bench in the garage that holds my small drum carder and having the carder and wheel close to hand will let me plan some yarns. I'll need to buy some white 'tops' or obtain a good white fleece next month, after the annual 'clip'. Time for breakfast. May I send a virtual glass of fresh juice and a jam and cream scone to all who need the comfort of unstinted affection.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

I'll get a photograph of me spinning some time soon! Looking forward to hearing about progress with the lilac. Rather too wet and cool here this morning to do any gardening so perhaps it's just as well I'll be sitting in the warmth and comfort Univ Council Chamber for most of the day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, just checking in. Have caught up on the TEN pages  since yesterday. I do hope that those of you who are suffering with pain get some relief. It so dragging to be in constant pain.
> Thinking of you Julie. Take care.
> I am having a quiet afternoon and evening here.
> Update: My daughter went to see her dad for a bit last night but he was really drunk and acting like an idiot. She is so angry and hurt about him. Too sad. Not much anyone can do as he reckons he know what hes doing and is fine. Anyway take care everyone and enjoy your day. Back later.  Keep smiling.. they say its good for you. :thumbup:


Thanks, sugarsugar! I've just had my daily quota of kiddie soaps, and a bit of the news- time to make some supper, and maybe work a little more on the wingspan- Try to get hold of Lupe later- around ten or eleven- this two hour time difference is a real nuisance! But it is good catching up with you, each evening!
Should have mentioned how saddened I was to hear of your daughter's experience with her father, not good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, sugarsugar! I've just had my daily quota of kiddie soaps, and a bit of the news- time to make some supper, and maybe work a little more on the wingspan- Try to get hold of Lupe later- around ten or eleven- this two hour time difference is a real nuisance! But it is good catching up with you, each evening!
> Should have mentioned how saddened I was to hear of your daughter's experience with her father, not good.


Hi, well it certainly wasnt the first time and i guess it wont be the last. She will just end up not seeing him i suppose. He was so good for that year or so. Lets hope he wakes up to himself again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, well it certainly wasnt the first time and i guess it wont be the last. She will just end up not seeing him i suppose. He was so good for that year or so. Lets hope he wakes up to himself again.


Until he acknowledges his problem, there is so little one can do- I am afraid Fale has been drinking while in Sydney.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Until he acknowledges his problem, there is so little one can do- I am afraid Fale has been drinking while in Sydney.


Oh dear. :-(


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear. :-(


I have to keep telling myself, that it is not my fault! He is the only one who can control it- and likewise he does not really acknowledge he has a problem- had hoped we were sorting things- but that was before this extended visit!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have to keep telling myself, that it is not my fault! He is the only one who can control it- and likewise he does not really acknowledge he has a problem- had hoped we were sorting things- but that was before this extended visit!


It is most certainly not you fault. Same as its not my fault here in my situation. It is entirely their choice, even hough i do think of it as a disease/type problem there is nothing we can do. WE are not at fault and i do not take blame no matter how much my ex tries to blame me. You do your best for YOU.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It is most certainly not you fault. Same as its not my fault here in my situation. It is entirely their choice, even hough i do think of it as a disease/type problem there is nothing we can do. WE are not at fault and i do not take blame no matter how much my ex tries to blame me. You do your best for YOU.


That is one thing, at least Fale does not blame me- he just has a lot of drinking buddies, and sees it as the way to a good time!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Until he acknowledges his problem, there is so little one can do- I am afraid Fale has been drinking while in Sydney.


Oh no that won't be helping matters either.

As Sugarsugar says it is not he fault of others- even if they try to blame someone else ultimatelly it is there choice- albiet very hard. Others can be supportive but con't control them. So you must avoid blaming yourself Julie. It must be very hard in a environment where drinking is a part of having a good time to go without. 
Sugarsugar its so sad that he can't make an effort for his daughter so that he is likely to push her away- and she can't be expected to keep putting with the rubbish he throws at her when he has been drinking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh no that won't be helping matters either.


I am expecting a rough passage when he does come home- be good if I am worrying unnecessarily!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Time for me to head through and rest for a bit- I want to ring Lupe at 11 pm, it is just after 9.30 pm- wretched time difference!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am expecting a rough passage when he does come home- be good if I am worrying unnecessarily!


It isn't likely to be easy for any number of reasons. While it would be good to stop worrying- after all your worrying is not going to change the situation at least if things do go fairly smoothly you will appreciate it. Remember cast all your cares on God who loves you so much more than you can ever imagine. While he could well not take them from you he can help you get through the tough times. Thank him for all the good things he has given you- and that you see around you every day. But for some reason it is so much easier to see the tough things around us. Maybe that is one reason why we are told to be joyful always- to make us look and see the good things going around us all the time amidst the tough things.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And I'm on my way out soon. Maryanne and I are going to see Brigadoon- a musical which I know nothing about- tonight and almost time to leave.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

MMM That is beginning to get a heavy subject. I can relate a little, my brother is alcoholic but his new wife is a good influence on him and he is apparently drinking somewhat less. Unfortunately it hasn't changed the horrible way he lets loose at times. 

On a happier note, may I present my finished sparkly red wingspan, button attatched and on me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And I'm on my way out soon. Maryanne and I are going to see Brigadoon- a musical which I know nothing about- tonight and almost time to leave.


Have a good night. Enjoy the show.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> MMM That is beginning to get a heavy subject. I can relate a little, my brother is alcoholic but his new wife is a good influence on him and he is apparently drinking somewhat less. Unfortunately it hasn't changed the horrible way he lets loose at times.
> 
> On a happier note, may I present my finished sparkly red wingspan, button attatched and on me.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi,
I haven't shown in a long time - I do have a lot on now - but I want some advice right now - any one has any ideas on what to make with a lot of frozen tomatoes? It was a really large bag... and too much for what we were making, it appeared. So... What to do with the rest? We can't refroze them, so... any tips? Please?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Maybe you could hire a herd of sheep and the everyone could have all the yarn we need. Marlark Marge.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wrong kind of alcohol there now KateB. LOL But then the tick would never know. LOL


Is there any 'wrong' kind of alcohol?!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Today was not a good day. Not one spot on my body that wasn't sore. Starting to feel a little better. I started out so well this morning and I was bragging about how well I was doing. Told my DH next time he catches me telling people how great I am doing to stop me. :roll: Spent the afternoon in bed and other than dinner and my few moments now on here, that's where I'll be. Know tomorrow will be a better one.


Hope today's much better for you. {{{gentle hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marge - Hope today's a better day for you too. {{{gentle hugs}}}


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Hi,
> I haven't shown in a long time - I do have a lot on now - but I want some advice right now - any one has any ideas on what to make with a lot of frozen tomatoes? It was a really large bag... and too much for what we were making, it appeared. So... What to do with the rest? We can't refroze them, so... any tips? Please?


I make a really simple pasta sauce, which you can then freeze after cooking. Just *slowly simmer* the tomatoes with a good amount (say 1/4 weight of tomato) of butter (not margarine) for about 20 minutes until you have a really thick sauce. put through a coarse sieve if you want to remove the skins etc. I don't even add any salt or herbs if the tomatoes are really good ones, just tastes like summer!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, well it certainly wasnt the first time and i guess it wont be the last. She will just end up not seeing him i suppose. He was so good for that year or so. Lets hope he wakes up to himself again.


...as they say, "From your lips to God's ear."


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Of course to my ear, it is all of you who have the accents!


LOL LOL ditto


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> MMM That is beginning to get a heavy subject. I can relate a little, my brother is alcoholic but his new wife is a good influence on him and he is apparently drinking somewhat less. Unfortunately it hasn't changed the horrible way he lets loose at times.
> 
> On a happier note, may I present my finished sparkly red wingspan, button attatched and on me.


Looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> MMM That is beginning to get a heavy subject. I can relate a little, my brother is alcoholic but his new wife is a good influence on him and he is apparently drinking somewhat less. Unfortunately it hasn't changed the horrible way he lets loose at times.
> 
> On a happier note, may I present my finished sparkly red wingspan, button attatched and on me.


Now that is lovely, and love the color :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> ...as they say, "From your lips to God's ear."


Yep :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi just a beautiful day today, have my coffee, and ready to start my day with a smile. Hope all are better today than yesterday. Sun is out and I will be out in it. So new day new beginnings. :-D


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Hi just a beautiful day today, have my coffee, and ready to start my day with a smile. Hope all are better today than yesterday. Sun is out and I will be out in it. So new day new beginnings. :-D


Raining here, as usual. However, looking after Luke this afternoon so that makes it a good day!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

TNS said:


> I make a really simple pasta sauce, which you can then freeze after cooking. Just *slowly simmer* the tomatoes with a good amount (say 1/4 weight of tomato) of butter (not margarine) for about 20 minutes until you have a really thick sauce. put through a coarse sieve if you want to remove the skins etc. I don't even add any salt or herbs if the tomatoes are really good ones, just tastes like summer!


What do you use the sauce than - for pasta or something like that, or... something else that I probably don't know about?

Oh, and thank you!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Hi,
> I haven't shown in a long time - I do have a lot on now - but I want some advice right now - any one has any ideas on what to make with a lot of frozen tomatoes? It was a really large bag... and too much for what we were making, it appeared. So... What to do with the rest? We can't refroze them, so... any tips? Please?


You could make pasta sauce and then freeze or can.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora and Marge hope you both have better days today. Julie, you may be right I believe about holding on to some of the money and making the plans for Fale to come home whether for a visit or to stay your decision. If you save the money she has no excuse for him not to come. Off to Bloomington today with mom. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Raining here, as usual. However, looking after Luke this afternoon so that makes it a good day!


sunshine coming, when he smiles....... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, just checking in. Have caught up on the TEN pages  since yesterday. I do hope that those of you who are suffering with pain get some relief. It so dragging to be in constant pain.
> Thinking of you Julie. Take care.
> I am having a quiet afternoon and evening here.
> Update: My daughter went to see her dad for a bit last night but he was really drunk and acting like an idiot. She is so angry and hurt about him. Too sad. Not much anyone can do as he reckons he know what hes doing and is fine. Anyway take care everyone and enjoy your day. Back later.  Keep smiling.. they say its good for you. :thumbup:


When an alcoholic father hurts their children, it's so easy for us, the mothers, to think we can stop it. Alcoholics are so manipulative. I had to remind myself many times in that situation that I can only comfort my children. That I am NOT responsible for another's actions. 
So sorry, your daughter was hurt. it's always hard when we can't stand between our children and life's pain!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is something she said to do with an imminent change in Australia's laws, relating to NZ'ers. He has been quite consistent in saying to me that he wants to be in NZ. I think it is up to me to wangle the finances so there is enough money for him to come home.


Julie, I'm so sorry to hear about your ongoing problems with Fale's family. I'm so glad you have made up your mind to stay where you are rather than going over there. From the way his family has treated you now, you know if anything happened to him, they would not look out for you in any way. Sounds like they're a very selfish bunch. Please stay strong and don't let them persuade you to leave your family, your fur-babies and everything that you love where you are!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> What do you use the sauce than - for pasta or something like that, or... something else that I probably don't know about?
> 
> Oh, and thank you!!


 Tomato sauce can be used in a zillion different ways.... with spaghetti, any other pasta, in a casserole of infinite varieties, in soup.....topping for meats (meatloaf, chicken & rice, pork chops, etc.). You could make a basic sauce as was suggested, without herbs & seasonings, freeze in serving sizes, then add seasonings & herbs when you use it....varying the herbs & spices according to your whims.
Have fun!
Carol (IL)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have to keep telling myself, that it is not my fault! He is the only one who can control it- and likewise he does not really acknowledge he has a problem- had hoped we were sorting things- but that was before this extended visit!


You are so right, Julie. We can NOT control what another person does. After living with an alcoholic for years, I can so remember what it was like. Please be kind to yourself. You're only responsible for your actions but I know it hurts you to think that someone you love is doing something so harmful to himself.
My prayers are with you!!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Is there any 'wrong' kind of alcohol?!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


In this case, you would not want to drink it, Kate! I was referring to rubbing (isopropyl) alcohol.

I've hit a roadblock...I am 99% certain I will not have enough yarn to make the hood for the cape, and it's not fitting properly around the right front. Sigh. I think I will be starting over. Or I will just frog this one, save the yarn for something else, and go ahead with the second version and see how that works out. It's always something. :roll: Still, I suppose I'll take a picture or two before I frog, just for reference.

I have also decided to replace this horrid size 15 (10mm) plastic needle (the cable is UGH even after trying every tip to unkink it). My order is in to Knit Picks for a Harmony tip; I'll call it my birthday present to myself. So my messenger bag will be on hold until that gets here. I am hoping to felt the bag; we'll see. I still want to design one, but I'm working a simple pattern from someone else first to get a sense of stitches, construction, etc. I'll throw in every color of chunky yarn I have at some point!

Yuckl has spied a spider at the ceiling, and he is now on top of the shelf--he's been a right monster lately!

DD seems to be doing well, though her internet is limited and I don't hear as much as I'd like. She told me last night she sent me messages and I didn't get them.  It will still be six weeks or so until she comes home.

We have a hike with a group scheduled for tomorrow, though there is now a chance of rain--I'll take the rain, of course, if it comes, but we shouldn't go if it will rain (will watch the weather up there for today and they'll decide tonight). These things are always hard to predict.

Julie, I do hope a solution is found soon for you and Fale...Sugarsugar, having lived with a man like your ex for 20 years, I feel for you, but you are right in that it's out of your hands (took me FAR too long to understand that). I will send up my hopes that he does come around and see how much damage he is causing.

For now, the dishwasher awaits unloading and then I will get to work. Hugs & blessings & healing to all!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> It isn't likely to be easy for any number of reasons. While it would be good to stop worrying- after all your worrying is not going to change the situation at least if things do go fairly smoothly you will appreciate it. Remember cast all your cares on God who loves you so much more than you can ever imagine. While he could well not take them from you he can help you get through the tough times. Thank him for all the good things he has given you- and that you see around you every day. But for some reason it is so much easier to see the tough things around us. Maybe that is one reason why we are told to be joyful always- to make us look and see the good things going around us all the time amidst the tough things.


So well said!!!
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Until he acknowledges his problem, there is so little one can do- I am afraid Fale has been drinking while in Sydney.


Julie -- I have been reading about what is happening with Fale - I am so sorry and I am hoping things sort them selves out. I think from the sounds of things that the family is not really as supportive of your efforts to keep in touch with him and see him as you had hoped. It is so sad. You are in my thoughts and I care about you. Life is so hurtful at times.

I have had some glitches in my life too and yesterday I spent the day doing some watercolors and it made me feel so much better. I talked to my sister and she knew me but I have to accept it is temporary. I don't think I really thought she was leaving me until the other day when she didn't know me.

I have been looking at the Parade of your scarves and what a wonderful thing you have shared with so many people. I hope you will teach another class for us as yours was so great and you taught people to do something that they didn't think they could do. How great is that?

I think the hardest part of our lives, is trying to accept that which is isn't acceptable - but beyond our control.

My heart and thoughts are with you. You are very strong and I
Hope that things change for the better.

This is such a supportive place, and you are so important to the Tea Party. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> In this case, you would not want to drink it, Kate! I was referring to rubbing (isopropyl) alcohol.
> 
> I've hit a roadblock...I am 99% certain I will not have enough yarn to make the hood for the cape, and it's not fitting properly around the right front. Sigh. I think I will be starting over. Or I will just frog this one, save the yarn for something else, and go ahead with the second version and see how that works out. It's always something. :roll: Still, I suppose I'll take a picture or two before I frog, just for reference.
> 
> ...


Ditto to all of the above.

It is so frustrating when the yarn runs out on a project.

I haven't had a chance to work on my dream bird, but hope to this summer sometime.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Tomato sauce can be used in a zillion different ways.... with spaghetti, any other pasta, in a casserole of infinite varieties, in soup.....topping for meats (meatloaf, chicken & rice, pork chops, etc.). You could make a basic sauce as was suggested, without herbs & seasonings, freeze in serving sizes, then add seasonings & herbs when you use it....varying the herbs & spices according to your whims.
> Have fun!
> Carol (IL)


Pizzas, calzones, don't forget them.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'll take you up on it Marianne but will do more than supervise. Just need to wear my boots!!! Just we need to promise each other NOT to over do!!!
> You are such a love and I am so blessed to have you and C in my life now. I already feel closer to you than to my flesh and blood sister. Make sure mom knows I've got her in my heart as my adopted mom. LOL And tell C I've always wanted a kid sister! LOL


I'm just a phone call away sis! Mom sends her love back to you. Funny thing, she ran out of one of her pain meds, has a new doctor and he will not phone a refill in until he sees her. Understandable of course, but in the mean time, I've been giving her an approved OTC arthritis strength tablet in the night time slot for her regular pain pill. Now what is odd is that since I've been doing this (3 nights now) she has slept all night long, is awake by 8 am and is even staying awake most of the days now! I'll admit this has altered my daily routine quite a bit, but is so much more enjoyable having her laughter and even her "quiet" singing coming from her room more often! Who knows, she may be able to come and visit you soon also!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Finally got a little more sleep last night and was hoping to get in a good day today but not getting much done. During one of my insomnia nights I did another Traveling Vine facecloth and had it done in no time. Couldn't believe how fast it went now and I don't have to count all the time and only had to correct something about twice, sooooooo I got up my courage to try a facecloth in Frost Flowers. No go. Got lost on the first row. Thought I could do anything after Lurker's Workshop but I will need to go back to no tv on and no interruptions and counting each section as I go along.
> 
> Here is a link to see what I was trying to do:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frost-flowers-2
> ...


Uhhhhh WOW!!! just WOW! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It isn't likely to be easy for any number of reasons. While it would be good to stop worrying- after all your worrying is not going to change the situation at least if things do go fairly smoothly you will appreciate it. Remember cast all your cares on God who loves you so much more than you can ever imagine. While he could well not take them from you he can help you get through the tough times. Thank him for all the good things he has given you- and that you see around you every day. But for some reason it is so much easier to see the tough things around us. Maybe that is one reason why we are told to be joyful always- to make us look and see the good things going around us all the time amidst the tough things.


Thanks darowil- I know this in my head- it is a matter of working harder, at taking on board, what He gifts to us.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Hi,
> I haven't shown in a long time - I do have a lot on now - but I want some advice right now - any one has any ideas on what to make with a lot of frozen tomatoes? It was a really large bag... and too much for what we were making, it appeared. So... What to do with the rest? We can't refroze them, so... any tips? Please?


How about tomato paste. It cooks way down, although you may need to do many batches.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> think i would have to have some of each - sheep - angora goats and maybe a couple of llamas.
> 
> sam


Then you can take a course in spinning. It is so meditative. I would love to get a spinning wheel but have only done the drop spindle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> MMM That is beginning to get a heavy subject. I can relate a little, my brother is alcoholic but his new wife is a good influence on him and he is apparently drinking somewhat less. Unfortunately it hasn't changed the horrible way he lets loose at times.
> 
> On a happier note, may I present my finished sparkly red wingspan, button attatched and on me.


dear busyworkerbee- just thought I would mention as you are fairly new to Sam's Table, that there are those of us who have been sharing, in my case now for nearly 18 months- other's for longer- and have built up relationships, sometimes outside of the open forum- We are aware that many of us have problems, some vent, some choose not to vent. The topic of alcoholism is one that has been carried on over a considerable number of Tea Parties, not the least because of the sharing by 5mmdpn's (Zoe) of the battles it has created in her life. Zoe is choosing to be silent at present- summer is coming to Canada, and it is not her favourite season. I had chosen not to share, but may be this is the right time to mention my personal situation. 
I was on the way to becoming a drunk at the age of 10/11 years. My mother used to buy Port in half gallon flagons, and I had developed a taste for it. I was not very skillful at hiding what I was up to at that age, and Mum had a serious, as Sam would call it 'come to Jesus' talk with me- and rather scared the living daylights out of me, for a while. We moved from the Hawkes Bay, to Rotorua when I was 11, and my father started to bring home beer in the same half gallon jars. I discovered that I enjoyed drinking that, but had learned to be more sneaky about what I was up to- it is easy to take out a little unnoticed, down to half way, but from that point it is hard to disguise that the level has dropped. Therefore I sneaked beer from the fuller jars. I had become quite addicted by the age of 13. However we happened to know a very sad woman, whose life was falling apart, because of her drinking- she was OLD rising 40 which from the perspective of a 13 year old is ancient. One day I had a sudden blinding insight that I was embarking on a similar path- and could easily end up an unloved, and unlovable 40 year old drunk. I stopped cold turkey. During my student days- (university) there were inevitably drinking parties- and I used to pride myself that I could 'hold' my drink- i.e., appear to have drunk less than I actually had, until one day in cleaning up at the end of a party, I set the vacuum cleaner on fire, by cleaning too close to a coal fire. It was a salutary warning that my judgement was being affected. Since then I have swung from allowing a small consumption of liquor, to outright teetotalism. I like to cook with wine, but don't because I know where the bottle will end up- empty and the contents imbibed. My real fail point is Bailey's Irish Cream- if I have a bottle of that I literally cannot stop myself, until the bottle is empty- no matter what size bottle I have bought. 
I find the only solution is total abstinence- because I prefer to have my wits about me. There is a measure of patterning in one's choices however, and I find it significant that Fale like my father, has a drinking problem. We are not always choosing with our heads. Fale and I had a personal breakthrough just over a year ago, when we renewed our vows to each other. 
It is a tough call caring for a partner who is developing dementia. You would not be aware of this, because I have not mentioned this since you have been on the forum, and coming to the Tea Party. Us older KTP'ers are grateful to our host Sam for letting us vent when we need to. He has bushels and bushels of healing energy for us all. We share virtual hugs, because of the vast distances separating us. And for those I for one am truly grateful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> I will start the tv as soon as daralene gives me some pointers for the scarf that she posted as to length, #of stiches etc. I had thought of doing it as a scarf or neck warmer. Marlark Marge.


Marge, I got confused. Ooops! 
Thought you were talking about the Frost Flower pattern I had just posted. Reread your message today. You meant the Traveling Vine. The pattern I used is Julie's and it is on the workshop page. I followed it exactly. 
Just go to Designer's workshops: http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html
Then go down to Lurker's workshop and she has the download there for the pattern on the first page. She has other variations, but I did the very first one. It is about 40" after being blocked.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Hi,
> I haven't shown in a long time - I do have a lot on now - but I want some advice right now - any one has any ideas on what to make with a lot of frozen tomatoes? It was a really large bag... and too much for what we were making, it appeared. So... What to do with the rest? We can't refroze them, so... any tips? Please?


I would make a passata, which after cooking could be stored in glass jars, and would survive being frozen once more. Passata being the heavy concentrated sauce for pasta, bolognese, pizza, etc.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Marge, I got confused. Ooops!
> Thought you were talking about the Frost Flower pattern I had just posted. Reread your message today. You meant the Traveling Vine. The pattern I used is Julie's and it is on the workshop page. I followed it exactly.
> Just go to Designer's workshops: http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html
> Then go down to Lurker's workshop and she has the download there for the pattern on the first page. She has other variations, but I did the very first one. It is about 40" after being blocked.


And from memory you did 6 repeats?! across.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Gwen, and Marianne, you two remind me of me and my sister, you both enjoy each other, truly you both are good for each other, I am so thankful to hear your adventures, It is a blessing to me, thank you for sharing you lives. You just don't know how much happiness you are sharing. ( bad girls together)
> Such a blessing  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


My life's joy has risen so much since Gwen has come into my life, there are really not enough words to express what her friendship means to me. True, I have C and another friend Deb, always Daniel of course, but they don't have a clue what knitting is to me. Exercise for my hands, yep, time occupier, yep, but it is so much more than that really. I am not a designer, fear varying from a pattern even just a stitch or two. But Gwen has given confidence to try new things, helps when I cannot understand even what is written right before my eyes, LOL. We laugh we totally "get" each other and that is so rare in my life. 
Okay.. off my soapbox about the joy's of Gwen, LOL.. but she is a joy and am proud that she is one of my bestest friends :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Angora and Marge hope you both have better days today. Julie, you may be right I believe about holding on to some of the money and making the plans for Fale to come home whether for a visit or to stay your decision. If you save the money she has no excuse for him not to come. Off to Bloomington today with mom. Hope everyone has a great day!


I rather think it is the right thing to do- my plan is to tell her that from here on I will send only the money to cover his 'board' payment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> My life's joy has risen so much since Gwen has come into my life, there are really not enough words to express what her friendship means to me. True, I have C and another friend Deb, always Daniel of course, but they don't have a clue what knitting is to me. Exercise for my hands, yep, time occupier, yep, but it is so much more than that really. I am not a designer, fear varying from a pattern even just a stitch or two. But Gwen has given confidence to try new things, helps when I cannot understand even what is written right before my eyes, LOL. We laugh we totally "get" each other and that is so rare in my life.
> Okay.. off my soapbox about the joy's of Gwen, LOL.. but she is a joy and am proud that she is one of my bestest friends :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


That is so lovely to hear!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Julie, I'm so sorry to hear about your ongoing problems with Fale's family. I'm so glad you have made up your mind to stay where you are rather than going over there. From the way his family has treated you now, you know if anything happened to him, they would not look out for you in any way. Sounds like they're a very selfish bunch. Please stay strong and don't let them persuade you to leave your family, your fur-babies and everything that you love where you are!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


appreciate that thought, June, I need to strengthen my back-bone!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> You are so right, Julie. We can NOT control what another person does. After living with an alcoholic for years, I can so remember what it was like. Please be kind to yourself. You're only responsible for your actions but I know it hurts you to think that someone you love is doing something so harmful to himself.
> My prayers are with you!!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


Thanks again, June!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, I do hope a solution is found soon for you and Fale...Sugarsugar, having lived with a man like your ex for 20 years, I feel for you, but you are right in that it's out of your hands (took me FAR too long to understand that). I will send up my hopes that he does come around and see how much damage he is causing.
> 
> For now, the dishwasher awaits unloading and then I will get to work. Hugs & blessings & healing to all!


I sincerely hope so too. I have been trying to just 'hang in' there, and see how the situation developed- but I think it is the right time to step in and insist that he be heard- so another rescue mission being mounted. (I have had to rescue him twice from Samoa- maybe Marge's idea of 'losing' his passport is the best one.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Julie -- I have been reading about what is happening with Fale - I am so sorry and I am hoping things sort them selves out. I think from the sounds of things that the family is not really as supportive of your efforts to keep in touch with him and see him as you had hoped. It is so sad. You are in my thoughts and I care about you. Life is so hurtful at times.
> 
> I have had some glitches in my life too and yesterday I spent the day doing some watercolors and it made me feel so much better. I talked to my sister and she knew me but I have to accept it is temporary. I don't think I really thought she was leaving me until the other day when she didn't know me.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shirley! that is a glorious sun (rise/set).


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> dear busyworkerbee- just thought I would mention as you are fairly new to Sam's Table, that there are those of us who have been sharing, in my case now for nearly 18 months- other's for longer- and have built up relationships, sometimes outside of the open forum- We are aware that many of us have problems, some vent, some choose not to vent. The topic of alcoholism is one that has been carried on over a considerable number of Tea Parties, not the least because of the sharing by 5mmdpn's (Zoe) of the battles it has created in her life. Zoe is choosing to be silent at present- summer is coming to Canada, and it is not her favourite season. I had chosen not to share, but may be this is the right time to mention my personal situation.
> I was on the way to becoming a drunk at the age of 10/11 years. My mother used to buy Port in half gallon flagons, and I had developed a taste for it. I was not very skillful at hiding what I was up to at that age, and Mum had a serious, as Sam would call it 'come to Jesus' talk with me- and rather scared the living daylights out of me, for a while. We moved from the Hawkes Bay, to Rotorua when I was 11, and my father started to bring home beer in the same half gallon jars. I discovered that I enjoyed drinking that, but had learned to be more sneaky about what I was up to- it is easy to take out a little unnoticed, down to half way, but from that point it is hard to disguise that the level has dropped. Therefore I sneaked beer from the fuller jars. I had become quite addicted by the age of 13. However we happened to know a very sad woman, whose life was falling apart, because of her drinking- she was OLD rising 40 which from the perspective of a 13 year old is ancient. One day I had a sudden blinding insight that I was embarking on a similar path- and could easily end up an unloved, and unlovable 40 year old drunk. I stopped cold turkey. During my student days- (university) there were inevitably drinking parties- and I used to pride myself that I could 'hold' my drink- i.e., appear to have drunk less than I actually had, until one day in cleaning up at the end of a party, I set the vacuum cleaner on fire, by cleaning too close to a coal fire. It was a salutary warning that my judgement was being affected. Since then I have swung from allowing a small consumption of liquor, to outright teetotalism. I like to cook with wine, but don't because I know where the bottle will end up- empty and the contents imbibed. My real fail point is Bailey's Irish Cream- if I have a bottle of that I literally cannot stop myself, until the bottle is empty- no matter what size bottle I have bought.
> I find the only solution is total abstinence- because I prefer to have my wits about me. There is a measure of patterning in one's choices however, and I find it significant that Fale like my father, has a drinking problem. We are not always choosing with our heads. Fale and I had a personal breakthrough just over a year ago, when we renewed our vows to each other.
> It is a tough call caring for a partner who is developing dementia. You would not be aware of this, because I have not mentioned this since you have been on the forum, and coming to the Tea Party. Us older KTP'ers are grateful to our host Sam for letting us vent when we need to. He has bushels and bushels of healing energy for us all. We share virtual hugs, because of the vast distances separating us. And for those I for one am truly grateful.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Julie -- I have been reading about what is happening with Fale - I am so sorry and I am hoping things sort them selves out. I think from the sounds of things that the family is not really as supportive of your efforts to keep in touch with him and see him as you had hoped. It is so sad. You are in my thoughts and I care about you. Life is so hurtful at times.
> 
> I have had some glitches in my life too and yesterday I spent the day doing some watercolors and it made me feel so much better. I talked to my sister and she knew me but I have to accept it is temporary. I don't think I really thought she was leaving me until the other day when she didn't know me.
> 
> ...


As always WOW :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> What do you use the sauce than - for pasta or something like that, or... something else that I probably don't know about?
> 
> Oh, and thank you!!


use it on spaghetti or other pasta, just warmed up, spooned on and mixed in or also on pizza base with all sorts of toppings added then baked


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I'm just a phone call away sis! Mom sends her love back to you. Funny thing, she ran out of one of her pain meds, has a new doctor and he will not phone a refill in until he sees her. Understandable of course, but in the mean time, I've been giving her an approved OTC arthritis strength tablet in the night time slot for her regular pain pill. Now what is odd is that since I've been doing this (3 nights now) she has slept all night long, is awake by 8 am and is even staying awake most of the days now! I'll admit this has altered my daily routine quite a bit, but is so much more enjoyable having her laughter and even her "quiet" singing coming from her room more often! Who knows, she may be able to come and visit you soon also!!


Sounds like another answered prayer,


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> dear busyworkerbee- just thought I would mention as you are fairly new to Sam's Table, that there are those of us who have been sharing, in my case now for nearly 18 months- other's for longer- and have built up relationships, sometimes outside of the open forum- We are aware that many of us have problems, some vent, some choose not to vent. The topic of alcoholism is one that has been carried on over a considerable number of Tea Parties, not the least because of the sharing by 5mmdpn's (Zoe) of the battles it has created in her life. Zoe is choosing to be silent at present- summer is coming to Canada, and it is not her favourite season. I had chosen not to share, but may be this is the right time to mention my personal situation.
> I was on the way to becoming a drunk at the age of 10/11 years. My mother used to buy Port in half gallon flagons, and I had developed a taste for it. I was not very skillful at hiding what I was up to at that age, and Mum had a serious, as Sam would call it 'come to Jesus' talk with me- and rather scared the living daylights out of me, for a while. We moved from the Hawkes Bay, to Rotorua when I was 11, and my father started to bring home beer in the same half gallon jars. I discovered that I enjoyed drinking that, but had learned to be more sneaky about what I was up to- it is easy to take out a little unnoticed, down to half way, but from that point it is hard to disguise that the level has dropped. Therefore I sneaked beer from the fuller jars. I had become quite addicted by the age of 13. However we happened to know a very sad woman, whose life was falling apart, because of her drinking- she was OLD rising 40 which from the perspective of a 13 year old is ancient. One day I had a sudden blinding insight that I was embarking on a similar path- and could easily end up an unloved, and unlovable 40 year old drunk. I stopped cold turkey. During my student days- (university) there were inevitably drinking parties- and I used to pride myself that I could 'hold' my drink- i.e., appear to have drunk less than I actually had, until one day in cleaning up at the end of a party, I set the vacuum cleaner on fire, by cleaning too close to a coal fire. It was a salutary warning that my judgement was being affected. Since then I have swung from allowing a small consumption of liquor, to outright teetotalism. I like to cook with wine, but don't because I know where the bottle will end up- empty and the contents imbibed. My real fail point is Bailey's Irish Cream- if I have a bottle of that I literally cannot stop myself, until the bottle is empty- no matter what size bottle I have bought.
> I find the only solution is total abstinence- because I prefer to have my wits about me. There is a measure of patterning in one's choices however, and I find it significant that Fale like my father, has a drinking problem. We are not always choosing with our heads. Fale and I had a personal breakthrough just over a year ago, when we renewed our vows to each other.
> It is a tough call caring for a partner who is developing dementia. You would not be aware of this, because I have not mentioned this since you have been on the forum, and coming to the Tea Party. Us older KTP'ers are grateful to our host Sam for letting us vent when we need to. He has bushels and bushels of healing energy for us all. We share virtual hugs, because of the vast distances separating us. And for those I for one am truly grateful.


Lurker, You are one strong woman, and I thank God for your spirit, you show others that it can be done. Thank you. "BIG HUG" With much Love. And respect


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I'm just a phone call away sis! Mom sends her love back to you. Funny thing, she ran out of one of her pain meds, has a new doctor and he will not phone a refill in until he sees her. Understandable of course, but in the mean time, I've been giving her an approved OTC arthritis strength tablet in the night time slot for her regular pain pill. Now what is odd is that since I've been doing this (3 nights now) she has slept all night long, is awake by 8 am and is even staying awake most of the days now! I'll admit this has altered my daily routine quite a bit, but is so much more enjoyable having her laughter and even her "quiet" singing coming from her room more often! Who knows, she may be able to come and visit you soon also!!


Perhaps the OTC medication is better for her than the prescribed medication. My stomach will not tolerate any type of prescription pain medication...before I knew what was causing the problem several years ago, I lost about 30 lb in 6 weeks...couldn't keep anything down and had no appetite. So if I need pain meds, I use ibuprofen, OTC, and tylenol.
Sounds like your mom is doing very well without the prescription. And that is always great news. Hope it continues!
JuneK


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, hope you get to hike tomorrow. Always healing for the soul.

I do not have cancer. Oh thank you universe. Only colitis and a hiatal hernia.

Oldest DD, dear SIL, and dear Gs coming tonight for Mom's day. Heaven.
Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> dear busyworkerbee- just thought I would mention as you are fairly new to Sam's Table, that there are those of us who have been sharing, in my case now for nearly 18 months- other's for longer- and have built up relationships, sometimes outside of the open forum- We are aware that many of us have problems, some vent, some choose not to vent. The topic of alcoholism is one that has been carried on over a considerable number of Tea Parties, not the least because of the sharing by 5mmdpn's (Zoe) of the battles it has created in her life. Zoe is choosing to be silent at present- summer is coming to Canada, and it is not her favourite season. I had chosen not to share, but may be this is the right time to mention my personal situation.
> I was on the way to becoming a drunk at the age of 10/11 years. My mother used to buy Port in half gallon flagons, and I had developed a taste for it. I was not very skillful at hiding what I was up to at that age, and Mum had a serious, as Sam would call it 'come to Jesus' talk with me- and rather scared the living daylights out of me, for a while. We moved from the Hawkes Bay, to Rotorua when I was 11, and my father started to bring home beer in the same half gallon jars. I discovered that I enjoyed drinking that, but had learned to be more sneaky about what I was up to- it is easy to take out a little unnoticed, down to half way, but from that point it is hard to disguise that the level has dropped. Therefore I sneaked beer from the fuller jars. I had become quite addicted by the age of 13. However we happened to know a very sad woman, whose life was falling apart, because of her drinking- she was OLD rising 40 which from the perspective of a 13 year old is ancient. One day I had a sudden blinding insight that I was embarking on a similar path- and could easily end up an unloved, and unlovable 40 year old drunk. I stopped cold turkey. During my student days- (university) there were inevitably drinking parties- and I used to pride myself that I could 'hold' my drink- i.e., appear to have drunk less than I actually had, until one day in cleaning up at the end of a party, I set the vacuum cleaner on fire, by cleaning too close to a coal fire. It was a salutary warning that my judgement was being affected. Since then I have swung from allowing a small consumption of liquor, to outright teetotalism. I like to cook with wine, but don't because I know where the bottle will end up- empty and the contents imbibed. My real fail point is Bailey's Irish Cream- if I have a bottle of that I literally cannot stop myself, until the bottle is empty- no matter what size bottle I have bought.
> I find the only solution is total abstinence- because I prefer to have my wits about me. There is a measure of patterning in one's choices however, and I find it significant that Fale like my father, has a drinking problem. We are not always choosing with our heads. Fale and I had a personal breakthrough just over a year ago, when we renewed our vows to each other.
> It is a tough call caring for a partner who is developing dementia. You would not be aware of this, because I have not mentioned this since you have been on the forum, and coming to the Tea Party. Us older KTP'ers are grateful to our host Sam for letting us vent when we need to. He has bushels and bushels of healing energy for us all. We share virtual hugs, because of the vast distances separating us. And for those I for one am truly grateful.


And virtual hugs are being sent to you again today, dear Julie!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, hope you get to hike tomorrow. Always healing for the soul.
> 
> I do not have cancer. Oh thank you universe. Only colitis and a hiatal hernia.
> 
> ...


When the big "C" looms, isn't it a wonderful relief to find it's something else. So happy you finally have the results and now can deal with what it is instead of what you imagined!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Lurker, You are one strong woman, and I thank God for your spirit, you show others that it can be done. Thank you. "BIG HUG" With much Love. And respect


Patches, I am grateful for that, the words and the hug! it is time to have my morning 'cuppa' finish getting dressed- I am going out around 9 am, with my friend from church, to complete my shopping for the fortnight! It is 57 F inside- and I need to warm up!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah!!!! Thank you, Lord!! Now that your mind can be more at ease, some of your other symptoms and discomfort can be dealt with and managed...prayers for return to good health.



sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, hope you get to hike tomorrow. Always healing for the soul.
> 
> I do not have cancer. Oh thank you universe. Only colitis and a hiatal hernia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Perhaps the OTC medication is better for her than the prescribed medication. My stomach will not tolerate any type of prescription pain medication...before I knew what was causing the problem several years ago, I lost about 30 lb in 6 weeks...couldn't keep anything down and had no appetite. So if I need pain meds, I use ibuprofen, OTC, and tylenol.
> Sounds like your mom is doing very well without the prescription. And that is always great news. Hope it continues!
> JuneK


I would be wondering too, if this is not the case- it sounds as if the benefits are major!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, hope you get to hike tomorrow. Always healing for the soul.
> 
> I do not have cancer. Oh thank you universe. Only colitis and a hiatal hernia.
> 
> ...


Praise be!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And virtual hugs are being sent to you again today, dear Julie!!
> JuneK


Thank you June!

Just a by the by, we have not heard from Spider for a little while, I do so hope all is going well for her and DH in his struggle to find work.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, hope you get to hike tomorrow. Always healing for the soul.
> 
> I do not have cancer. Oh thank you universe. Only colitis and a hiatal hernia.
> 
> ...


So glad to hear this.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, hope you get to hike tomorrow. Always healing for the soul.
> 
> I do not have cancer. Oh thank you universe. Only colitis and a hiatal hernia.
> 
> ...


Great news. Prayers have been answered. Enjoy your Mother's Day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

June, Lurker, rookie, thank you for good wishes.

Can deal with colitis.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> You could make pasta sauce and then freeze or can.


Thank you!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you June!
> 
> Just a by the by, we have not heard from Spider for a little while, I do so hope all is going well for her and DH in his struggle to find work.


I've been thinking about Spider too and I hope we hear from her soon. We know that this week was important as her husband had an interview for a job.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> June, Lurker, rookie, thank you for good wishes.
> 
> Can deal with colitis.


Love and support winging its way to you. It may take a wee while to develop some strategies but you are on the right road. Affectionately.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I finally went for the haircut (and got a long lecture from the stylist about how I'd waited too long and how dry my "old hair" was)...here's a before and after. It's going to take some getting used to!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally went for the haircut (and got a long lecture from the stylist about how I'd waited too long and how dry my "old hair" was)...here's a before and after. It's going to take some getting used to!


Oh you are GORGEOUS!! Lovely to see you and that hairstyle is really pretty. Just keep admiring yourself in the mirror.

I was given a huge length of loom-state tea towel fabric and I'm in the early stages of hemming the lengths. I won't be buying tea towels for a while!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Oh you are GORGEOUS!! Lovely to see you and that hairstyle is really pretty. Just keep admiring yourself in the mirror.
> 
> I was given a huge length of loom-state tea towel fabric and I'm in the early stages of hemming the lengths. I won't be buying tea towels for a while!


Aww, thank you! It's my first haircut in about five years!

I remember hemming towels--what a great thing to have. Do you do the knitted tops on them, too?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> June, Lurker, rookie, thank you for good wishes.
> 
> Can deal with colitis.


little 'c' for colitis is much less scary than the big 'C'. this is such much better news.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> I've been thinking about Spider too and I hope we hear from her soon. We know that this week was important as her husband had an interview for a job.


I seem to remember there were a number of interviews looming- I do so hope their predicament is over.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Oh you are GORGEOUS!! Lovely to see you and that hairstyle is really pretty. Just keep admiring yourself in the mirror.


I fully agree with Valerie, you have been hiding 'your light' under the proverbial 'bushel'!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have been wondering about how Spider's situation was going along--sending good thoughts!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i want to interject here - i am running late today - yesterday at ayden's game it rained a little and was cool - and of course i was damp from the rain. got up this morning not feeling quite right. took two motrin and went back to bed. that did the trick and i am feeling fine. ayden has another game tonight which i would liie to go to -that is if it doesn't rain first - the dark clouds have been moving in - but it starts at 4:45 pmedt. i will begin the new knitting tea party when i get home - hopefully that is ok with you. it will be only a few hours late and i though with the many time zones we have in this group that it really wouldn't matter. i will try not to let this happen again - he does have a game every friday evening but i will start the new knitting tea party early instead of later. so look for the new knitting tea party between eight and nine this evening.

darowil - love the new haircut - what a pretty lady - not i will know who i am talking to when i ask about the cape. lol the hair style is a good one for you ahd the shorter length should be easier to work with.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you will have to take some pictures of you carding and spinning the wool. i think that would be so fun to be able to card it yourself and then spin it and dye it however you want. is is difficult to learn to spin?

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Just to say hello. I've enjoyed reading the accounts of the KTP world 'summit' at the Hen's Nest and of the various plants that are grown in many gardens. I hope you find a suitable lilac, Gwennie. I had to make a heart-breaking decision last year and have the lilac tree in the back garden removed. It had been planted by my late husband's mother some time around 1935 and the passing years had taken their tole as it was old and diseased. I hope to buy one of the small varieties as a replacement but I'll plant that in a new part of the garden. I'm off to the University today as it is our annual Research Day and the PGs will present their work. Always interesting and it is good to be able to offer support. The neuralgia in my scalp has eased and I'm taking an anti-inflammatory for a few days to speed the pain on its way. My 'senior beekeepers' are doing their microscopy examination later today and tomorrow. One at a time!! I'll get an update on their impressions of the examination late tomorrow. The painting of the garden room is coming along well and I think I'll move my spinning wheel there for the summer. Even if it rains - and being Ireland, of course it will - I can enjoy the garden through the glass. I have a bench in the garage that holds my small drum carder and having the carder and wheel close to hand will let me plan some yarns. I'll need to buy some white 'tops' or obtain a good white fleece next month, after the annual 'clip'. Time for breakfast. May I send a virtual glass of fresh juice and a jam and cream scone to all who need the comfort of unstinted affection.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am saddened for your daughter sugarsugar - she should not ave to deal with that. sending her bushels of soothing healing energy.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, just checking in. Have caught up on the TEN pages  since yesterday. I do hope that those of you who are suffering with pain get some relief. It so dragging to be in constant pain.
> Thinking of you Julie. Take care.
> I am having a quiet afternoon and evening here.
> Update: My daughter went to see her dad for a bit last night but he was really drunk and acting like an idiot. She is so angry and hurt about him. Too sad. Not much anyone can do as he reckons he know what hes doing and is fine. Anyway take care everyone and enjoy your day. Back later.  Keep smiling.. they say its good for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Why, Sam, you know we can just keep right on going with this thread until you get back. LOL No worry!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love it --- and love your hair color!!



Sorlenna said:


> I finally went for the haircut (and got a long lecture from the stylist about how I'd waited too long and how dry my "old hair" was)...here's a before and after. It's going to take some getting used to!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you June!
> 
> Just a by the by, we have not heard from Spider for a little while, I do so hope all is going well for her and DH in his struggle to find work.


Hi everyone, just wanted to say I am so thankful for all of you ,even though we have never met and are miles and miles away.
I a, so glad it wasn't cancer, I hate that word.
Glad the OTC worked for your mother and she could sleep and have a good next day.
Lurker, you are an amazing women and I feel blessed to have heard your story. You have all mu support and prayers as does everyone else.
Update for us, my DH got home last night from one I interview. Now as you all know we wait. He is not sure where they are at in their process of interviewing candidates.the other position we thought he might have a chance at we haven't heard on so probably not good news there and he has a different interview coming up Monday.
I have been trying to keep busy today by working outside. A lot of yard work to be done but it is always in the back of my mind. But thanks for the concern.
Please all take care.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is the new knitting tea party - i am early - thought it was better than being late - thank you sorlenna. you can meet me here.

sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-168983-1.html#3267984


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorienna, what a beautiful head of hair you have and you are so pretty. Love the new haircut. Just keep looking in mirrors!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to say I am so thankful for all of you ,even though we have never met and are miles and miles away.
> I a, so glad it wasn't cancer, I hate that word.
> Glad the OTC worked for your mother and she could sleep and have a good next day.
> Lurker, you are an amazing women and I feel blessed to have heard your story. You have all mu support and prayers as does everyone else.
> ...


Continuing to keep prayerful thoughts!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> .....I do not have cancer. Oh thank you universe. Only colitis and a hiatal hernia.
> Joy


Such great news!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And virtual hugs are being sent to you again today, dear Julie!!
> JuneK


From me too! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally went for the haircut (and got a long lecture from the stylist about how I'd waited too long and how dry my "old hair" was)...here's a before and after. It's going to take some getting used to!


Looking good, gf!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> From me too! {{{hugs}}}


Dear Kate! Thank you- will be PM'ing you later! Something I need to talk over, with you! Will need about 4-5 hours grace! J.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i want to interject here - i am running late today - yesterday at ayden's game it rained a little and was cool - and of course i was damp from the rain. got up this morning not feeling quite right. took two motrin and went back to bed. that did the trick and i am feeling fine. ayden has another game tonight which i would liie to go to -that is if it doesn't rain first - the dark clouds have been moving in - but it starts at 4:45 pmedt. i will begin the new knitting tea party when i get home - hopefully that is ok with you. it will be only a few hours late and i though with the many time zones we have in this group that it really wouldn't matter. i will try not to let this happen again - he does have a game every friday evening but i will start the new knitting tea party early instead of later. so look for the new knitting tea party between eight and nine this evening.
> 
> darowil - love the new haircut - what a pretty lady - not i will know who i am talking to when i ask about the cape. lol the hair style is a good one for you ahd the shorter length should be easier to work with.
> 
> sam


Sam, we'll be here still gabbing no matter what time you start the new week! :lol: Please make sure it fits around what you are doing and don't allow it to dictate what you can do. I'm sure everyone agrees that we can easily just gab on on this week's!

Edit - I see that you have decided to go early, but I stand by what I said....please do whatever suits you and we will follow happily.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally went for the haircut (and got a long lecture from the stylist about how I'd waited too long and how dry my "old hair" was)...here's a before and after. It's going to take some getting used to!


Sorlenna, what a beautiful head of hair you have and a beautiful smile. Love it long and love it short. Either way, but I must say, you look gorgeous with your new hairdo. You get my stamp of approval. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I would say you need to go out and show off your new do.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, ok with me if you take time out for yourself and family. That is so important and I think you must be a very dedicated grandfather to go again after waking up not feeling quite right. I will gladly wait and you don't have to start early in the weeks to come, late is fine with me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, hope you get to hike tomorrow. Always healing for the soul.
> 
> I do not have cancer. Oh thank you universe. Only colitis and a hiatal hernia.
> 
> ...


I celebrate with you :!: :!: :!: Yes tonight will be like Heaven.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, hope you get to hike tomorrow. Always healing for the soul.
> 
> I do not have cancer. Oh thank you universe. Only colitis and a hiatal hernia.
> 
> ...


Another answered prayer. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> MMM That is beginning to get a heavy subject. I can relate a little, my brother is alcoholic but his new wife is a good influence on him and he is apparently drinking somewhat less. Unfortunately it hasn't changed the horrible way he lets loose at times.
> 
> On a happier note, may I present my finished sparkly red wingspan, button attatched and on me.


Very pretty and just the size I like. If a shawl gets too big it gets in my way.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally went for the haircut (and got a long lecture from the stylist about how I'd waited too long and how dry my "old hair" was)...here's a before and after. It's going to take some getting used to!


Beautiful cut, and beautiful lady, YOU GO GIRL!!!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I seem to remember there were a number of interviews looming- I do so hope their predicament is over.


Ditto


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> i want to interject here - i am running late today - yesterday at ayden's game it rained a little and was cool - and of course i was damp from the rain. got up this morning not feeling quite right. took two motrin and went back to bed. that did the trick and i am feeling fine. ayden has another game tonight which i would liie to go to -that is if it doesn't rain first - the dark clouds have been moving in - but it starts at 4:45 pmedt. i will begin the new knitting tea party when i get home - hopefully that is ok with you. it will be only a few hours late and i though with the many time zones we have in this group that it really wouldn't matter. i will try not to let this happen again - he does have a game every friday evening but i will start the new knitting tea party early instead of later. so look for the new knitting tea party between eight and nine this evening.
> 
> darowil - love the new haircut - what a pretty lady - not i will know who i am talking to when i ask about the cape. lol the hair style is a good one for you ahd the shorter length should be easier to work with.
> 
> sam


Sam, have fun, hope he wins.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Spider said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to say I am so thankful for all of you ,even though we have never met and are miles and miles away.
> I a, so glad it wasn't cancer, I hate that word.
> Glad the OTC worked for your mother and she could sleep and have a good next day.
> Lurker, you are an amazing women and I feel blessed to have heard your story. You have all mu support and prayers as does everyone else.
> ...


Prayers still going on, just keep the faith.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, hope you get to hike tomorrow. Always healing for the soul.
> 
> I do not have cancer. Oh thank you universe. Only colitis and a hiatal hernia.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your results are not the worry you were afraid of! How is your pup doing?


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Aww, thank you! It's my first haircut in about five years!
> 
> I remember hemming towels--what a great thing to have. Do you do the knitted tops on them, too?


I don't have the knitted tops but I was considering doing knitted loops that would be useful for hanging on the hooks at the side of the sink cupboard. Even a few with the loops would be useful. I'll keep you up to date.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally went for the haircut (and got a long lecture from the stylist about how I'd waited too long and how dry my "old hair" was)...here's a before and after. It's going to take some getting used to!


So happy to see your smiling face! Love the hair cut bet it feels much lighter!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

thewren said:


> you will have to take some pictures of you carding and spinning the wool. i think that would be so fun to be able to card it yourself and then spin it and dye it however you want. is is difficult to learn to spin?
> 
> sam


It isn't at all difficult to learn to spin, Sam. Considering that it was a skill practiced by many in the past, a good standard of proficiency comes with a bit of practice and it appears to come quickly to people who already work with yarn. I was taught just after finishing chemotherapy, over 30 years ago. The first couple of days of spinning practice left me feeling sore round the hind-quarters as I was perched on the edge of the chair and hunched over the wheel but once I relaxed, the independent foot and hand movements felt quite natural. I love to spin and to dye with plants. I've done that for years. Balanced handspun yarn is lovely with which to knit.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> i want to interject here - i am running late today - yesterday at ayden's game it rained a little and was cool - and of course i was damp from the rain. got up this morning not feeling quite right. took two motrin and went back to bed. that did the trick and i am feeling fine. ayden has another game tonight which i would liie to go to -that is if it doesn't rain first - the dark clouds have been moving in - but it starts at 4:45 pmedt. i will begin the new knitting tea party when i get home - hopefully that is ok with you. it will be only a few hours late and i though with the many time zones we have in this group that it really wouldn't matter. i will try not to let this happen again - he does have a game every friday evening but i will start the new knitting tea party early instead of later. so look for the new knitting tea party between eight and nine this evening.
> 
> darowil - love the new haircut - what a pretty lady - not i will know who i am talking to when i ask about the cape. lol the hair style is a good one for you ahd the shorter length should be easier to work with.
> 
> sam


Sam you can start the party whenever its convenient fir you we arent going anywhere and will follow you when you post the link no matter what time! Stay warm and healthy!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Spider said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to say I am so thankful for all of you ,even though we have never met and are miles and miles away.
> I a, so glad it wasn't cancer, I hate that word.
> Glad the OTC worked for your mother and she could sleep and have a good next day.
> Lurker, you are an amazing women and I feel blessed to have heard your story. You have all mu support and prayers as does everyone else.
> ...


Prayers still coming your way!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, hope you get to hike tomorrow. Always healing for the soul.
> 
> I do not have cancer. Oh thank you universe. Only colitis and a hiatal hernia.
> 
> ...


Not that colitis or the hernia are easy, but I'm so glad you know what's going on and there are remedies! luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Great picture!!! I love it!! You guys are really tempting me...............


Sorlenna said:


> I finally went for the haircut (and got a long lecture from the stylist about how I'd waited too long and how dry my "old hair" was)...here's a before and after. It's going to take some getting used to!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you June!
> 
> Just a by the by, we have not heard from Spider for a little while, I do so hope all is going well for her and DH in his struggle to find work.


That's so true...I didn't realize it until you mentioned it. And where is Zoe? I don't remember seeing a note from her in a while. Hope her weather is a little better.
Saw your earlier note that it was cool in your house...we had temps in the upper 80's F. today...I have a feeling we're going to have a hot summer after such a cold, long winter!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> June, Lurker, rookie, thank you for good wishes.
> 
> Can deal with colitis.


Hope your discomfort is soon over....diarrhea for such a long time is NEVER good. 
Enjoy your Mother's day...it sounds special!
JuneK


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

What wonderful news!



sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, hope you get to hike tomorrow. Always healing for the soul.
> 
> I do not have cancer. Oh thank you universe. Only colitis and a hiatal hernia.
> 
> ...


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> dear busyworkerbee- just thought I would mention as you are fairly new to Sam's Table, that there are those of us who have been sharing, in my case now for nearly 18 months- other's for longer- and have built up relationships, sometimes outside of the open forum- We are aware that many of us have problems, some vent, some choose not to vent. The topic of alcoholism is one that has been carried on over a considerable number of Tea Parties, not the least because of the sharing by 5mmdpn's (Zoe) of the battles it has created in her life. Zoe is choosing to be silent at present- summer is coming to Canada, and it is not her favourite season. I had chosen not to share, but may be this is the right time to mention my personal situation.
> I was on the way to becoming a drunk at the age of 10/11 years. My mother used to buy Port in half gallon flagons, and I had developed a taste for it. I was not very skillful at hiding what I was up to at that age, and Mum had a serious, as Sam would call it 'come to Jesus' talk with me- and rather scared the living daylights out of me, for a while. We moved from the Hawkes Bay, to Rotorua when I was 11, and my father started to bring home beer in the same half gallon jars. I discovered that I enjoyed drinking that, but had learned to be more sneaky about what I was up to- it is easy to take out a little unnoticed, down to half way, but from that point it is hard to disguise that the level has dropped. Therefore I sneaked beer from the fuller jars. I had become quite addicted by the age of 13. However we happened to know a very sad woman, whose life was falling apart, because of her drinking- she was OLD rising 40 which from the perspective of a 13 year old is ancient. One day I had a sudden blinding insight that I was embarking on a similar path- and could easily end up an unloved, and unlovable 40 year old drunk. I stopped cold turkey. During my student days- (university) there were inevitably drinking parties- and I used to pride myself that I could 'hold' my drink- i.e., appear to have drunk less than I actually had, until one day in cleaning up at the end of a party, I set the vacuum cleaner on fire, by cleaning too close to a coal fire. It was a salutary warning that my judgement was being affected. Since then I have swung from allowing a small consumption of liquor, to outright teetotalism. I like to cook with wine, but don't because I know where the bottle will end up- empty and the contents imbibed. My real fail point is Bailey's Irish Cream- if I have a bottle of that I literally cannot stop myself, until the bottle is empty- no matter what size bottle I have bought.
> I find the only solution is total abstinence- because I prefer to have my wits about me. There is a measure of patterning in one's choices however, and I find it significant that Fale like my father, has a drinking problem. We are not always choosing with our heads. Fale and I had a personal breakthrough just over a year ago, when we renewed our vows to each other.
> It is a tough call caring for a partner who is developing dementia. You would not be aware of this, because I have not mentioned this since you have been on the forum, and coming to the Tea Party. Us older KTP'ers are grateful to our host Sam for letting us vent when we need to. He has bushels and bushels of healing energy for us all. We share virtual hugs, because of the vast distances separating us. And for those I for one am truly grateful.


Thank you for that information. When I share, I am not judging you ot your situation, I also like to lift the mood if it is possibly getting too heavy, not making light of your situation. Myself, I have neverbeen much of a drinker due to being the designated driver most often. These days, if I am going somewhere with parents, with whom I live, we decide who is driving home before we arrive. I do not binge drink, unlike some people I know personnally, mainly because of my depression. Last time I did, it resulted in major mental issue. While I don't have a partner, I do have an alcoholic brother who lives in another state & whose language deteriorates as the level of consumed alcohol goes up. I, along with my famiy, have just said farewell to my brother in law from cancer. He left behind my sister, his step son and 5 daughters. The six kids range from 6 to 24 years old. I come onto KTP to talk to others and to give support and remind myself that we are not alone.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally went for the haircut (and got a long lecture from the stylist about how I'd waited too long and how dry my "old hair" was)...here's a before and after. It's going to take some getting used to!


Love, love, love the new 'do'. Wish I were able to have more than a minimum hair-cut. My hair has no body and my physical condition prevents my getting perms. So I keep it just a little longer than Gwennie's. But not near as attractive as her short cut is!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> i want to interject here - i am running late today - yesterday at ayden's game it rained a little and was cool - and of course i was damp from the rain. got up this morning not feeling quite right. took two motrin and went back to bed. that did the trick and i am feeling fine. ayden has another game tonight which i would liie to go to -that is if it doesn't rain first - the dark clouds have been moving in - but it starts at 4:45 pmedt. i will begin the new knitting tea party when i get home - hopefully that is ok with you. it will be only a few hours late and i though with the many time zones we have in this group that it really wouldn't matter. i will try not to let this happen again - he does have a game every friday evening but i will start the new knitting tea party early instead of later. so look for the new knitting tea party between eight and nine this evening.
> 
> darowil - love the new haircut - what a pretty lady - not i will know who i am talking to when i ask about the cape. lol the hair style is a good one for you ahd the shorter length should be easier to work with.
> 
> sam


Now, Sam, we all know you have a life other than the tea party. I'm so glad to hear that your getting damp didn't make you really sick. Please take care tonight and if the weather changes, just wait out the game in the van or whatever vehicle you have handy. Can't have you getting ill!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to say I am so thankful for all of you ,even though we have never met and are miles and miles away.
> I a, so glad it wasn't cancer, I hate that word.
> Glad the OTC worked for your mother and she could sleep and have a good next day.
> Lurker, you are an amazing women and I feel blessed to have heard your story. You have all mu support and prayers as does everyone else.
> ...


Prayers are continuing...and, remember, sometime not hearing something right away is a good sign. 
Sending encouragement and hugs....
JuneK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks darowil- I know this in my head- it is a matter of working harder, at taking on board, what He gifts to us.


Maybe it is not working harder that you need- just letting him work in you rather than you try to do it all (even the trusting him).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> I don't have the knitted tops but I was considering doing knitted loops that would be useful for hanging on the hooks at the side of the sink cupboard. Even a few with the loops would be useful. I'll keep you up to date.


Personally I crochet the loops!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, hope you get to hike tomorrow. Always healing for the soul.
> 
> I do not have cancer. Oh thank you universe. Only colitis and a hiatal hernia.
> 
> ...


What a marvellours relief for you. So now I assume they will start treatment for these- and you know what you are dealing with as well so now the worry is gone that will help you in itself!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Thank you for that information. When I share, I am not judging you ot your situation, I also like to lift the mood if it is possibly getting too heavy, not making light of your situation. Myself, I have neverbeen much of a drinker due to being the designated driver most often. These days, if I am going somewhere with parents, with whom I live, we decide who is driving home before we arrive. I do not binge drink, unlike some people I know personnally, mainly because of my depression. Last time I did, it resulted in major mental issue. While I don't have a partner, I do have an alcoholic brother who lives in another state & whose language deteriorates as the level of consumed alcohol goes up. I, along with my famiy, have just said farewell to my brother in law from cancer. He left behind my sister, his step son and 5 daughters. The six kids range from 6 to 24 years old. I come onto KTP to talk to others and to give support and remind myself that we are not alone.


No, you're definitely not alone...we've all had hard times and share them. And we will support you and pray for you. Sending loving prayers for your brother-in-law's family and for you that you may have comfort. It's so hard when a parent has to leave small children...but then it's hard at any time.
Hugs,
June


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Aww, thank you! It's my first haircut in about five years!
> 
> I remember hemming towels--what a great thing to have. Do you do the knitted tops on them, too?


Thar looks good. So I don't need to worry- it;'s only about 3 1/2 years since my last haricut. I don't know what to do with it so keep putting off doing anything. And at least this way I don't need to keep going the hairdresser!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That's so true...I didn't realize it until you mentioned it. And where is Zoe? I don't remember seeing a note from her in a while. Hope her weather is a little better.
> Saw your earlier note that it was cool in your house...we had temps in the upper 80's F. today...I have a feeling we're going to have a hot summer after such a cold, long winter!!
> JuneK


I spoke with Zoe yesterday- Summer is not quite there yet for her. there is still snow to melt. Summer is not the best time of year for her- but she sounded happy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> darowil - love the new haircut - what a pretty lady - not i will know who i am talking to when i ask about the cape. lol the hair style is a good one for you ahd the shorter length should be easier to work with.
> 
> sam


Thats funny that you commented on the haircut- it was Sprlenna and I have just told her that I don't need to worry about having gone 3 1/2 years between cuts yet as I have so far to go to catch up to her 5 years.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally went for the haircut (and got a long lecture from the stylist about how I'd waited too long and how dry my "old hair" was)...here's a before and after. It's going to take some getting used to!


Wow! You are beautiful not just INSIDE but also OUTSIDE! Love the hair cut.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe it is not working harder that you need- just letting him work in you rather than you try to do it all (even the trusting him).


mmmmmm, you have a valid point there!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> June, Lurker, rookie, thank you for good wishes.
> 
> Can deal with colitis.


Your news is giving me a smile from ear-to-ear, Sassy!! thank God for the great news. Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorlenna, you're gorgeous!!! Love the new style and length.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Prayers still going on, just keep the faith.


I've been through this same situation many times over a number of years, Spider.

These decisions are never reached quickly. Sometimes it can take weeks. The really sad part is that many companies no longer bother to notify the candidate that the choice has gone to another, leaving one to wonder if they have ever reached a decision.
Let's pray that that is not the case with your DH's interviews.

Best wishes, Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've been through this same situation many times over a number of years, Spider.
> 
> These decisions are never reached quickly. Sometimes it can take weeks. The really sad part is that many companies no longer bother to notify the candidate that the choice has gone to another, leaving one to wonder if they have ever reached a decision.
> Let's pray that that is not the case with your DH's interviews.
> ...


a sincere ditto from downunder!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> To control erosion? We have MAJOR erosion issues at our place in Ohio. Was it successful? I'd like to look into that. Maybe it can't survive northern winters?
> Carol (IL)


Your really do not want to even consider Kudzu, it takes over EVERYTHING!!! That was the worst idea ever even thought about bringing it here. Yes the root is okay to eat, the vines make great baskets, but I'd be too afraid of snakes hiding in it to think about cutting the vines!! They were spraying the vines along I-20 east of Atlanta at one time, but someone complained that it was not organic and they were forced to stop, all that they cleared is once again covered by the fast spreading runners.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Yeah, finally made it to AL. Freight wasn't even at the plant. Truck got delayed coming through Atlanta. Duh! Got out of there at 5:00. The two guys who loaded it were really nice. Other guy I talked to earlier was not so nice. Gate guard in AL was chatty and all I wanted to do was get the stuff off and get something to eat. Thank you, Gwennie for making me the sandwich and for the carrots. Ate those while waiting. I so enjoyed my time with you and meeting Sue, Cindi and Marianne. I hope I can get back there in the near future. Hated to go back to work! I was able to finish the project I started this morning. Now to decide on colors for a few more. I will text you the pic. How is your project going?
> Thank you again for letting me stay with you and for knowing a good mechanic.
> 
> Death grip is not necessary for magic loop. Just my wording. You do need to keep the cable and needle together esp for the first inch or so so that your stitches will be uniform. Takes a while to get good at it. i've been using it for 3 years or so. Hope Sue keeps practicing as it does get easier.
> ...


Be careful out there Kathy, was a great time for sure, hopefully next visit I can make it a longer visit or come 2 days in a row or something, ROFL.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Of course to my ear, it is all of you who have the accents!


Whelllll I declare Ms Julie, I swear I don't have one iota of a clue on what you are all are talking about, what accent darlin' ? (said in my thickest southern drawl) wait, I'm from Texas, I have a Texas accent, I'm not a Georgia southern belle at all.. ROFL. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, hope you get to hike tomorrow. Always healing for the soul.
> 
> I do not have cancer. Oh thank you universe. Only colitis and a hiatal hernia.
> 
> ...


YIPPPPEEEEEE!!!! Doing a happy dance for you!!! Conga line anyone???


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally went for the haircut (and got a long lecture from the stylist about how I'd waited too long and how dry my "old hair" was)...here's a before and after. It's going to take some getting used to!


Oh I love the new do!! I have not had long hair since I was 7 yrs old.. I'd have been very envious of you long tresses!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> Sam, we'll be here still gabbing no matter what time you start the new week! :lol: Please make sure it fits around what you are doing and don't allow it to dictate what you can do. I'm sure everyone agrees that we can easily just gab on on this week's!
> 
> Edit - I see that you have decided to go early, but I stand by what I said....please do whatever suits you and we will follow happily.


I totally agree with this, your family comes first, I know from when my DS was in Little League it is important for all the family to be there!! Grandpa's make the game even better!!! Great memories you are building together!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Whelllll I declare Ms Julie, I swear I don't have one iota of a clue on what you are all are talking about, what accent darlin' ? (said in my thickest southern drawl) wait, I'm from Texas, I have a Texas accent, I'm not a Georgia southern belle at all.. ROFL. :lol: :lol:


You're a Texas Belle! That's even better, we have that sweet Texas Accent, and love to dress up in fancy clothes, but we are also just as strong and gutsy as any man! There is a saying here, Don't Mess With Texas. We should add, Don't Mess With Texas Women!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely model modeling a lovely wingspan - i really do like the sparkly yarn you used - quite festive. wear it with pride.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> MMM That is beginning to get a heavy subject. I can relate a little, my brother is alcoholic but his new wife is a good influence on him and he is apparently drinking somewhat less. Unfortunately it hasn't changed the horrible way he lets loose at times.
> 
> On a happier note, may I present my finished sparkly red wingspan, button attatched and on me.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> My life's joy has risen so much since Gwen has come into my life, there are really not enough words to express what her friendship means to me. True, I have C and another friend Deb, always Daniel of course, but they don't have a clue what knitting is to me. Exercise for my hands, yep, time occupier, yep, but it is so much more than that really. I am not a designer, fear varying from a pattern even just a stitch or two. But Gwen has given confidence to try new things, helps when I cannot understand even what is written right before my eyes, LOL. We laugh we totally "get" each other and that is so rare in my life.
> Okay.. off my soapbox about the joy's of Gwen, LOL.. but she is a joy and am proud that she is one of my bestest friends :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I know 
:-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can we see the pictures?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> In this case, you would not want to drink it, Kate! I was referring to rubbing (isopropyl) alcohol.
> 
> I've hit a roadblock...I am 99% certain I will not have enough yarn to make the hood for the cape, and it's not fitting properly around the right front. Sigh. I think I will be starting over. Or I will just frog this one, save the yarn for something else, and go ahead with the second version and see how that works out. It's always something. :roll: Still, I suppose I'll take a picture or two before I frog, just for reference.
> 
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Thank you for that information. When I share, I am not judging you ot your situation, I also like to lift the mood if it is possibly getting too heavy, not making light of your situation. Myself, I have neverbeen much of a drinker due to being the designated driver most often. These days, if I am going somewhere with parents, with whom I live, we decide who is driving home before we arrive. I do not binge drink, unlike some people I know personnally, mainly because of my depression. Last time I did, it resulted in major mental issue. While I don't have a partner, I do have an alcoholic brother who lives in another state & whose language deteriorates as the level of consumed alcohol goes up. I, along with my famiy, have just said farewell to my brother in law from cancer. He left behind my sister, his step son and 5 daughters. The six kids range from 6 to 24 years old. I come onto KTP to talk to others and to give support and remind myself that we are not alone.


Never alone, "BIG HUG"


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think this is a right and just decision on your part myfanwy - it should bring results.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I rather think it is the right thing to do- my plan is to tell her that from here on I will send only the money to cover his 'board' payment.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OH Sorlenna you are beautiful! I love your cut and you have beautiful hair.

Pontuf

quote=Sorlenna]I finally went for the haircut (and got a long lecture from the stylist about how I'd waited too long and how dry my "old hair" was)...here's a before and after. It's going to take some getting used to![/quote]


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

darowil said:


> And I'm on my way out soon. Maryanne and I are going to see Brigadoon- a musical which I know nothing about- tonight and almost time to leave.


Oh, I think you will love Brigadoon! It's my favorite musical, and the songs are wonderful! My husband treated my daughter and me on our birthday when she was about 12 years old, and we saw the performance at Heinz Hall in Pittsburgh, PA. I have also seen it as high school production and have watched the movie with Gene Kelly and Cyd Charisse many times. Enjoy!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> My life's joy has risen so much since Gwen has come into my life, there are really not enough words to express what her friendship means to me. True, I have C and another friend Deb, always Daniel of course, but they don't have a clue what knitting is to me. Exercise for my hands, yep, time occupier, yep, but it is so much more than that really. I am not a designer, fear varying from a pattern even just a stitch or two. But Gwen has given confidence to try new things, helps when I cannot understand even what is written right before my eyes, LOL. We laugh we totally "get" each other and that is so rare in my life.
> Okay.. off my soapbox about the joy's of Gwen, LOL.. but she is a joy and am proud that she is one of my bestest friends :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Isnt it wonderful when you just "click" with someone? It sound like you two are going a great "sisterhood". :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Lurker, You are one strong woman, and I thank God for your spirit, you show others that it can be done. Thank you. "BIG HUG" With much Love. And respect


Hear hear!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, hope you get to hike tomorrow. Always healing for the soul.
> 
> I do not have cancer. Oh thank you universe. Only colitis and a hiatal hernia.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally went for the haircut (and got a long lecture from the stylist about how I'd waited too long and how dry my "old hair" was)...here's a before and after. It's going to take some getting used to!


Oh wow, its looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, hope you get to hike tomorrow. Always healing for the soul.
> 
> I do not have cancer. Oh thank you universe. Only colitis and a hiatal hernia.
> 
> ...


So happy for you good news!


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, hope you get to hike tomorrow. Always healing for the soul.
> 
> I do not have cancer. Oh thank you universe. Only colitis and a hiatal hernia.
> 
> ...


So happy for you good news!

meant to say your good news.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hear hear!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you sugarsugar!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

wow your hair looks lovely and the new style suits you lyn x



Sorlenna said:


> I finally went for the haircut (and got a long lecture from the stylist about how I'd waited too long and how dry my "old hair" was)...here's a before and after. It's going to take some getting used to!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Julie I too know how easy it would be to slip into drinking too much, I had a friend who was an alcoholic although I didn't know that when we were introduced as she managed to stay dry through pregnancy and it was then I got to know her. She had a son same age as my youngest son, they moved near us and our sons became firm friends. After she had the baby it wasn't long before she started drinking again, at this time strong cider and I started to join her. I came to my senses one day when I missed my sons sports day because of being in her house drinking and had to pretend to my son that I had been late and missed his race. I rarely drink anything now but if I do its usually just 1 glass. I think you are a very strong and remarkable woman, wish I lived nearer so that I could give you a shoulder to cry on and a real hug but heres a heartfelt one winging its way to you over the internet. ((((((((julie)))))) xx



Lurker 2 said:


> dear busyworkerbee- just thought I would mention as you are fairly new to Sam's Table, that there are those of us who have been sharing, in my case now for nearly 18 months- other's for longer- and have built up relationships, sometimes outside of the open forum- We are aware that many of us have problems, some vent, some choose not to vent. The topic of alcoholism is one that has been carried on over a considerable number of Tea Parties, not the least because of the sharing by 5mmdpn's (Zoe) of the battles it has created in her life. Zoe is choosing to be silent at present- summer is coming to Canada, and it is not her favourite season. I had chosen not to share, but may be this is the right time to mention my personal situation.
> I was on the way to becoming a drunk at the age of 10/11 years. My mother used to buy Port in half gallon flagons, and I had developed a taste for it. I was not very skillful at hiding what I was up to at that age, and Mum had a serious, as Sam would call it 'come to Jesus' talk with me- and rather scared the living daylights out of me, for a while. We moved from the Hawkes Bay, to Rotorua when I was 11, and my father started to bring home beer in the same half gallon jars. I discovered that I enjoyed drinking that, but had learned to be more sneaky about what I was up to- it is easy to take out a little unnoticed, down to half way, but from that point it is hard to disguise that the level has dropped. Therefore I sneaked beer from the fuller jars. I had become quite addicted by the age of 13. However we happened to know a very sad woman, whose life was falling apart, because of her drinking- she was OLD rising 40 which from the perspective of a 13 year old is ancient. One day I had a sudden blinding insight that I was embarking on a similar path- and could easily end up an unloved, and unlovable 40 year old drunk. I stopped cold turkey. During my student days- (university) there were inevitably drinking parties- and I used to pride myself that I could 'hold' my drink- i.e., appear to have drunk less than I actually had, until one day in cleaning up at the end of a party, I set the vacuum cleaner on fire, by cleaning too close to a coal fire. It was a salutary warning that my judgement was being affected. Since then I have swung from allowing a small consumption of liquor, to outright teetotalism. I like to cook with wine, but don't because I know where the bottle will end up- empty and the contents imbibed. My real fail point is Bailey's Irish Cream- if I have a bottle of that I literally cannot stop myself, until the bottle is empty- no matter what size bottle I have bought.
> I find the only solution is total abstinence- because I prefer to have my wits about me. There is a measure of patterning in one's choices however, and I find it significant that Fale like my father, has a drinking problem. We are not always choosing with our heads. Fale and I had a personal breakthrough just over a year ago, when we renewed our vows to each other.
> It is a tough call caring for a partner who is developing dementia. You would not be aware of this, because I have not mentioned this since you have been on the forum, and coming to the Tea Party. Us older KTP'ers are grateful to our host Sam for letting us vent when we need to. He has bushels and bushels of healing energy for us all. We share virtual hugs, because of the vast distances separating us. And for those I for one am truly grateful.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Personally I crochet the loops!


Ah. Crochet - and as it happens, my friend also sent me a hank of lovely dishcloth cotton so I can do crocheted loops and have co-ordinating dishcloths. Thank you for this tip. I am in awe of the traditions that extended to making beautiful kitchen cloths. So much love for family and beautiful homely surroundings expressed by making domestic cloths. I will do my best to emulate and send a photograph - of course!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Your really do not want to even consider Kudzu, it takes over EVERYTHING!!! That was the worst idea ever even thought about bringing it here. Yes the root is okay to eat, the vines make great baskets, but I'd be too afraid of snakes hiding in it to think about cutting the vines!! They were spraying the vines along I-20 east of Atlanta at one time, but someone complained that it was not organic and they were forced to stop, all that they cleared is once again covered by the fast spreading runners.


Cord grass, a hybrid of two species of Spartina (one native and the other not) was introduced to the area near Dublin to stabilise mud flats but it colonised other areas and in the British Isles it is now classed as an invasive alien. It is present in Strangford Lough in N. Ireland where it is invading flats on which eel grass grows and that plant supports tens of thousands of Pale-bellied Brent Geese each winter. Our native sweet vernal grass is an invasive alien in Hawaii and it parts of US so is woad, one of our native dye-plants. There is no computer model that can predict if an introduced species will become invasive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> Julie I too know how easy it would be to slip into drinking too much, I had a friend who was an alcoholic although I didn't know that when we were introduced as she managed to stay dry through pregnancy and it was then I got to know her. She had a son same age as my youngest son, they moved near us and our sons became firm friends. After she had the baby it wasn't long before she started drinking again, at this time strong cider and I started to join her. I came to my senses one day when I missed my sons sports day because of being in her house drinking and had to pretend to my son that I had been late and missed his race. I rarely drink anything now but if I do its usually just 1 glass. I think you are a very strong and remarkable woman, wish I lived nearer so that I could give you a shoulder to cry on and a real hug but heres a heartfelt one winging its way to you over the internet. ((((((((julie)))))) xx


I am sad in many ways that I discovered KP while in Britain- but did not really explore it till I was home- my chances of travel so far are so remote as to be impossible. But it takes time too for friendships to form. Thanks so much for the hug, and a very big one for you, for managing not to get caught up by 'demon drink' either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Ah. Crochet - and as it happens, my friend also sent me a hank of lovely dishcloth cotton so I can do crocheted loops and have co-ordinating dishcloths. Thank you for this tip. I am in awe of the traditions that extended to making beautiful kitchen cloths. So much love for family and beautiful homely surroundings expressed by making domestic cloths. I will do my best to emulate and send a photograph - of course!


looking forward to seeing your creation!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Cord grass, a hybrid of two species of Spartina (one native and the other not) was introduced to the area near Dublin to stabilise mud flats but it colonised other areas and in the British Isles it is now classed as an invasive alien. It is present in Strangford Lough in N. Ireland where it is invading flats on which eel grass grows and that plant supports tens of thousands of Pale-bellied Brent Geese each winter. Our native sweet vernal grass is an invasive alien in Hawaii and it parts of US so is woad, one of our native dye-plants. There is no computer model that can predict if an introduced species will become invasive.


I was saddened to realise that heather has become an invasive weed in our 'Desert' Plateau. Discovered that as I forfeited a sprig my cousin had given me in innocence, as I left Scotland- while going through the Ministry of Agriculture and Fisheries section of Customs back in Auckland. So much is out of balance that has been introduced here. Worst of all IMHO is the loss of bird species since the European got here.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Cord grass, a hybrid of two species of Spartina (one native and the other not) was introduced to the area near Dublin to stabilise mud flats but it colonised other areas and in the British Isles it is now classed as an invasive alien. It is present in Strangford Lough in N. Ireland where it is invading flats on which eel grass grows and that plant supports tens of thousands of Pale-bellied Brent Geese each winter. Our native sweet vernal grass is an invasive alien in Hawaii and it parts of US so is woad, one of our native dye-plants. There is no computer model that can predict if an introduced species will become invasive.


Regarding the kudzu, it is also known as Japanese arrowroot, part of legume family I think. Here on the west coast of Scotland we have a problem with Japanese knotweed which is very invasive particularly along the shoreline of the village where I live. We are trying to eliminate it by spraying and burning but it is not easy. I remember when we first moved here our garden was covered in it and my late DH spent many hours digging it out, spraying and burning. He eventually managed to clear it and set to organising the garden. It was just finished at the end of summer and by Dec of that year we had sold the house and moved to another in the village which was more accessible for me. We never really got a chance to enjoy that garden! Our new garden did not have any knotweed but it did have a lot of rock which he gradually removed over the years. I can see him in my mind's eye sitting out in the rocks with his pick, chisels and hammers, a big grin on his face enjoying every minute of it, especially when he managed to remove a paticularly hard troublesome bit. The stone removed was used to build walls in the garden. His father was a miner as was mine but he did not want his son to go down the mines. It must have been in the blood as DH did love taking out the rock and seeing how much he had achieved, much healthier doing that in the fresh air than what our fathers did to bring the coal up to the surface. Both died from lung problems which was quite a price to pay for the coal. I now have a lovely wide path at the back of the house that I can walk along to the garage whereas there was only a very rocky path only wide enough to take a wheel barrow along! I could open the kitchen window and reach out and just touch the rock face but now it is a few feet away from the house. What an achievement, he was my rock in more ways than I can count.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was saddened to realise that heather has become an invasive weed in our 'Desert' Plateau. Discovered that as I forfeited a sprig my cousin had given me in innocence, as I left Scotland- while going through the Ministry of Agriculture and Fisheries section of Customs back in Auckland. So much is out of balance that has been introduced here. Worst of all IMHO is the loss of bird species since the European got here.


I was horrified by the invasive gorse when I was in NZ. Gorse/whin (Ulex europea) is as close to a national flower as we have in N. Ireland but it has overwhelmed scrub areas in NZ. The loss of the native birds to introduced species is an ecological tragedy. The ground-dwelling parrots were hit hard.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

It is interesting how things just overtake local plants. Blackberries are a real hazard here and in the hills where they go wild the local councils have to spray them or they just totally overtake everything. Which is a shame becuase the fruit is so delcious but we can't risk growing htem in our yards. 

Talking of the Adelaide hills there has been a large bushfire threatening areas inthe hills including the property of my ex SIL (I actually don't know if her and my DB are actually divorced or not so legally she could still be my SIL). All the properties around them have been burnt but hers was OK as of this morning and it seems as though it might now be under control.

Reminded that I didn't mention Brigadoon. Did enjoy it. It was about 2 Americans- well One American and one from Brooklyn- who went to Scotland and found themselves in a 18 century village that appeared only once every 100 years for just one day. And the effects of one of them falling in love withone of the woman in the village.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> I was horrified by the invasive gorse when I was in NZ. Gorse/whin (Ulex europea) is as close to a national flower as we have in N. Ireland but it has overwhelmed scrub areas in NZ. The loss of the native birds to introduced species is an ecological tragedy. The ground-dwelling parrots were hit hard.


It is a real struggle to control the gorse. About the only thing that can be said for it, if native species are planted in it- they can be protected by it as they establish. Broom is out of control in places too. My personal bugbear is the Chinese Privet- I am rather prone to hayfever when that is in flower!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Regarding the kudzu, it is also known as Japanese arrowroot, part of legume family I think. Here on the west coast of Scotland we have a problem with Japanese knotweed which is very invasive particularly along the shoreline of the village where I live. We are trying to eliminate it by spraying and burning but it is not easy. I remember when we first moved here our garden was covered in it and my late DH spent many hours digging it out, spraying and burning. He eventually managed to clear it and set to organising the garden. It was just finished at the end of summer and by Dec of that year we had sold the house and moved to another in the village which was more accessible for me. We never really got a chance to enjoy that garden! Our new garden did not have any knotweed but it did have a lot of rock which he gradually removed over the years. I can see him in my mind's eye sitting out in the rocks with his pick, chisels and hammers, a big grin on his face enjoying every minute of it, especially when he managed to remove a paticularly hard troublesome bit. The stone removed was used to build walls in the garden. His father was a miner as was mine but he did not want his son to go down the mines. It must have been in the blood as DH did love taking out the rock and seeing how much he had achieved, much healthier doing that in the fresh air than what our fathers did to bring the coal up to the surface. Both died from lung problems which was quite a price to pay for the coal. I now have a lovely wide path at the back of the house that I can walk along to the garage whereas there was only a very rocky path only wide enough to take a wheel barrow along! I could open the kitchen window and reach out and just touch the rock face but now it is a few feet away from the house. What an achievement, he was my rock in more ways than I can count.


Huggggggsss for you my dear lady


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a real struggle to control the gorse. About the only thing that can be said for it, if native species are planted in it- they can be protected by it as they establish. Broom is out of control in places too. My personal bugbear is the Chinese Privet- I am rather prone to hayfever when that is in flower!


It seems to be the rhodedendrons (sp?) that are causing the problems here. I think they were introduced from China.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> It seems to be the rhodedendrons (sp?) that are causing the problems here. I think they were introduced from China.


the rhodies (ponticum) really thrive here on the west coast no sooner do you cut it down than it is back thicker and stronger than ever. The early rhodies are stunning in colour and grow more slowly than the common ponticum. I have quite a few different species of rhodies and azaleas in the garden and they seem to like the wet weather we get and the salt winds don't seem to bother them much especially the evergreen azalea. I was out collecting some bedding plants this morning from one of our local primary schools. They order them from a nursery in Lanarkshire and sell them as a fundraiser for the school funds. Too wet and cold to go out into the garden to plant them but hopefully I will get my containers planted up at the beginning of the week. I then went onto my LYS/cafe to have some lunch and a chat. She had a new order of wool in from Adrafil (spelling?) and she has asked me to knit a sample for the shop so I am home with 2 balls of Sierra Andina 100% pure Alpaca in a lovely sea aqua green to knit a cowl. It is just gorgeous, so soft! I am just going to get a coffee and do some knitting before I organise a snack.
The rabbits have been cleaned out and have had a snack of broccoli, they were so funny when I gave them a floret each. they sort of looked at it, then once they had taken a bite it vanished in seconds and then they came running down and out of the hutch looking for more. The little fellow called Sprite was up on his back legs patting at my legs pleading for more lol they are so funny, I am enjoying having them. I wonder what my doggie visitors will think of them? I have 2 Jack Russells coming on Tuesday and then a rescue greyhound on Wed. The greyhound has seen them before when he has visited but this will be the first time he has been staying since the rabbits came. I will need to keep the porch door firmly closed and locked so that Jet the greyhound does not get in. The rabbits are used to a dog as they lived with a big black labrador who was very good with them. He allowed the rabbits to run all over him and they were often found curled up beside him. Different with greyhounds and terriers of course, ah well it will keep me on my toes!!!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Huggggggsss for you my dear lady


Thank you Marianne, hope you have had a good nights sleep and refreshed for what the day has in store for you, so glad to hear that your mother is feeling much brighter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> the rhodies (ponticum) really thrive here on the west coast no sooner do you cut it down than it is back thicker and stronger than ever. The early rhodies are stunning in colour and grow more slowly than the common ponticum. I have quite a few different species of rhodies and azaleas in the garden and they seem to like the wet weather we get and the salt winds don't seem to bother them much especially the evergreen azalea. I was out collecting some bedding plants this morning from one of our local primary schools. They order them from a nursery in Lanarkshire and sell them as a fundraiser for the school funds. Too wet and cold to go out into the garden to plant them but hopefully I will get my containers planted up at the beginning of the week. I then went onto my LYS/cafe to have some lunch and a chat. She had a new order of wool in from Adrafil (spelling?) and she has asked me to knit a sample for the shop so I am home with 2 balls of Sierra Andina 100% pure Alpaca in a lovely sea aqua green to knit a cowl. It is just gorgeous, so soft! I am just going to get a coffee and do some knitting before I organise a snack.
> The rabbits have been cleaned out and have had a snack of broccoli, they were so funny when I gave them a floret each. they sort of looked at it, then once they had taken a bite it vanished in seconds and then they came running down and out of the hutch looking for more. The little fellow called Sprite was up on his back legs patting at my legs pleading for more lol they are so funny, I am enjoying having them. I wonder what my doggie visitors will think of them? I have 2 Jack Russells coming on Tuesday and then a rescue greyhound on Wed. The greyhound has seen them before when he has visited but this will be the first time he has been staying since the rabbits came. I will need to keep the porch door firmly closed and locked so that Jet the greyhound does not get in. The rabbits are used to a dog as they lived with a big black labrador who was very good with them. He allowed the rabbits to run all over him and they were often found curled up beside him. Different with greyhounds and terriers of course, ah well it will keep me on my toes!!!


Hope the visit with the dogs goes well for you! I don't think my two fellows would give rabbits much peace at all. I think it is such a good idea to 'baby sit' the animals. I had a garden once that was largely rock- but they were more huge boulders- had a wonderful time digging them out and building walls- I would have loved to have lived in that house for ever- but the ex decreed otherwise.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow!! Great news! I'll join in!!!


Marianne818 said:


> YIPPPPEEEEEE!!!! Doing a happy dance for you!!! Conga line anyone???


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi Sam 

Love the recipes. It seems the weather there has done a turn about. Just days ago(it seems) you were talking of snow. Glad it is warming up there. Will not be long before we are complaining it is too hot. I am getting ready to leave for work Hope everyone in the Tea Party has a nice day. I realize today is the 14th and am responding to t he May 3rd Tea Party Just had time to read this


----------

